# Shack Herf IV - August 15-17



## Da Klugs

*When:* August 15-17 
*Where:* The Shack - Marblehead, (Johnsons Island) OH
*Who: * Open to everyone here










Thursday night arrivals are welcome. If you guys want to visit Cedar Point I can drive you over there in the boat on Friday morning.

*Accommodations:*

If you have been here in the past and slept in the Shack&#8230; you can do so again. Figure very limited addl. space, only if folks don't return from last year, which would go to return visitors who have not stayed in the shack.

I blocked 25 rooms at The Southbeach Resort. (3 miles from shack by car) it's right across the bay from the island so we can ferry folks across on jet skis or the boat. They have 2 queens in them. It's on the water and has a couple pools, rest etc. It's about as good as it gets around us, but think family rustic. They won't hold these forever so&#8230;

*Available nightly group rate rooms: *

$ 139.00 - 2 queens no water view. (15) 
$ 149.00 - 2 queens obstructed water view (10) 
$ 169.00 - 2 queens water view and porch. (4)

http://www.sbresort.com

419-798-4900 (Nicky)

To get the group rate tell em .... "Shack Herf"... I'm so original.

If you weren't there last year ... book em up. Shack Bach lodging is .. dibs for forth time, third then second time visitors then first come first serve. Probably a good idea to book you can always cancel them if room at the Inn frees up. Unless someone decides not to come the Shack is full.

There were a couple of folks in tents last year and plenty of room for them if you so desire.

*Travel*

If you are flying... Cleveland. Driving instructions will be on the shack herf website is Todd ever gets off his lazy one. 

*Food:*

Dinner on Friday - Bubbas Barbecue - Baby Backs and Chicken

Dinner on Saturday - Sams Mom's Steak.

Lunch Friday - Will have the usual Honey Baked things for Lunches and snacks.

Lunch Saturday - Otays Pizza and the Honey baked things (Again).

Breakfasts - Volunteers needed.

*Alcohol:*

Contributions is this area are are always welcome.

*There are hang out things to do on the island:*

Smoke so many shitty old cigars the neighbors think there is a fire
Tube/water ski
Jet ski
Golf Cart 
Scooters
Lose to me in corn toss (Hopefully Todzilla will run the tourney again)
Search the cival war prison area for those rumored buried 1800's cubans

After dark = Beach fire's and PPP's.

I'm easy and spoiled by the surroundings so if you folks want to wander individually or as a group there are many options:

Local Winery and restaurant - Mon ami 
Putt-N-bay - Ferry ride. Historic and has about 50 bars very unique and cool.
Cedar Point - Worlds # 1 roller coaster amusement park
We are definitely going out for ice cream - Dairy dock

My plan is to have plenty of food and beverage at the shack. Probably going to get a bigger tent this year (saved our butts last year) depending upon how many decide to come.

Bottom line... Its a nice relaxed place that was built to handle large groups of people. Don't worry about it being too crowded. Unless we have 50+ you end up walking around wondering where everyone is.

Let me know If I got any of this wrong.

(Yea I copied last years post and edited it.)


----------



## jkim05

wooohooo!! I just wanted to be first...


----------



## pnoon

jkim05 said:


> wooohooo!! I just wanted to be first...


I could delete your post just so I can be first. 

But I won't.

What I will do is book my room tonight at the South Beach Resort. 
:ss :al


----------



## DonJefe

pnoon said:


> I could delete your post just so I can be first.
> 
> But I won't.
> 
> What I will do is *book my room tonight *at the South Beach Resort.
> :ss :al


WooHoo!!! Can't wait to herf with you again sir!


----------



## hamncheese

Oh, I'm in! This thread represents official start of summer lol :tu

:bl


----------



## ResIpsa

DonJefe said:


> WooHoo!!! Can't wait to herf with you again sir!


:tpd:

One more for the bunkroom, please sir!

and absent any objections, I'll be doing the roasting again for the coffee this year, any special requests speak your piece:tu


----------



## King James

Never get sick of seeing that picture. Sir Tony and I will be tenting again this year, with the queen as a new edition to the shack herf gang!


----------



## shaerza

Ill claim the mini-tent slot again for this year! Bringing the earplugs and my teddy bear to keep me safe at night tho!


I could be interested in splitting a room if others are.


----------



## King James

Dave, Tony and I would be more than happy to do brats again on Thursday night if nothing else is planned.... and Sam said she would make dessert too!


----------



## tchariya

I'm in! I'm in! I promised myself not to miss this this year. Last year I was sent out of the country for work and had to cancel.

I'm thinking of tent or room. I might be bringing a second.


----------



## Sancho

I will be heading down this year, barring something crazy happening :tu

Maybe some camping out as well, I do love to tent *pun intended*


----------



## Seanohue

Wooot! I'm in!


----------



## tchariya

I officially volunteer to cook breakfast any of the mornings. pancakes/bacon/sausage/eggs.....

I can do omelette if there is a couple of butane burners!


----------



## M1903A1

Note to self: start planning....


----------



## icehog3

Can't wait to see you for my IVth Shack Herf, Dave!! 

I think I will be driving this year, so I can bring alcohol and anything else you can think of that we need!

Ain't missing Jimmy and Tony's brats and SK this year, either.


----------



## Old Sailor

CRAP!!!! I gotta work the last 3 weeks in Aug.


----------



## icehog3

Old Sailor said:


> CRAP!!!! I gotta work the last 3 weeks in Aug.


Crap, Dave...I was looking forward to starting a Lake Sandusky Navy with you at the helm.


----------



## Sean9689

Easily, my favorite yearly herf of all-time (not just for obvious reasons).
Can't wait to see you all once again!


----------



## Coach

was wondering when this would be posted today.....:chk:chk:chk

i'll be there sat lunchtime and bringing eggs/sausage/bacon for sun b-fast. hoping that palmetto crew will be cookin again.

can't wait.

oh yeah:

XXL for shirt
1st Stand By for a floor spot. LOL


----------



## TMoneYNYY

Any room for me to tent up with/near the King and Sir Tony?


----------



## rumballs

woo!


----------



## DonJefe

ResIpsa said:


> :tpd:
> 
> One more for the bunkroom, please sir!
> 
> and absent any objections, I'll be doing the roasting again for the coffee this year, any special requests speak your piece:tu


Can you bring Miss Silvia?!


----------



## ResIpsa

DonJefe said:


> Can you bring Miss Silvia?!


Ms. Anita, my brother, Ms. Anita.....shhhhhh......I won't tell her you messed up if you don't:ss

If I'm driving, absolutely. Haven't decided if I'll drive or fly yet this year.


----------



## M1903A1

icehog3 said:


> Can't wait to see you for my IVth Shack Herf, Dave!!
> 
> I think I will be driving this year, so I can bring alcohol and anything else you can think of that we need!
> 
> Ain't missing Jimmy and Tony's brats and SK this year, either.


What's typical drive time from Chicago, Tom?


----------



## rumballs

M1903A1 said:


> What's typical drive time from Chicago, Tom?


5 hours


----------



## Sir Tony

Can't wait! Jim we are not leaving early this year! Dave and Sam I really appreciate you putting this together for all of us! Brats are coming boys and girls!


----------



## raisin

tchariya said:


> I officially volunteer to cook breakfast any of the mornings. pancakes/bacon/sausage/eggs.....
> 
> I can do omelette if there is a couple of butane burners!





Coach said:


> was wondering when this would be posted today.....:chk:chk:chk
> 
> i'll be there sat lunchtime and bringing eggs/sausage/bacon for sun b-fast. hoping that palmetto crew will be cookin again.


Unless someone objects, Bacon is my department...:tu


----------



## smitdavi

I'm gonna try and block this weekend off. I'd love to go


----------



## Jbailey

Love to go. Will get a room for myself and will split with anyone. Also will be more than willing to bring anything down food/drinks.


----------



## TMoneYNYY

Does anybody from the Northeast coast want to carpool? I get 17 mpg in my car, and I don't want to have to slam on my heavy-duty clutch for 10 hours! Plus... I REALLY WANNA GO! (Jim's making me)


----------



## stevieray

TMoneYNYY said:


> Does anybody from the Northeast coast want to carpool? I get 17 mpg in my car, and I don't want to have to slam on my heavy-duty clutch for 10 hours! Plus... I REALLY WANNA GO! (Jim's making me)


Coming from CT I'll be more than happy to sit next to you on a plane.....but 10 hours of driving one way is tough. We would be smoked out before we got there. :cb


----------



## Simplified

Old Sailor said:


> CRAP!!!! I gotta work the last 3 weeks in Aug.


You are on a boat for three weeks I think the Shack is only three miles by water from Canada I will meet you on a jet ski and take you over the line:ss


----------



## ToddziLLa

Can't wait! ShackHerf.com update and cornhole tourney instructions coming soon.


----------



## Dandee

I'll be there on Thursday! 

I'm always up for KP duty. 

I'll make reservations at the hotel, but put me in line for any sleeping spots that open up this year.


----------



## Old Sailor

Simplified said:


> You are on a boat for three weeks I think the Shack is only three miles by water from Canada I will meet you on a jet ski and take you over the line:ss


Be a long ride Sam, we're suppose to be on fisheries patrol off the Grand Banks near Newfoundland, man I hope they change it......don't really like those ocean rides.:hn


----------



## DonJefe

ResIpsa said:


> Ms. Anita, my brother, Ms. Anita.....shhhhhh......I won't tell her you messed up if you don't:ss
> 
> If I'm driving, absolutely. Haven't decided if I'll drive or fly yet this year.


Damn! My bad! My brain is screwed up from having to work 3rd shift!!


----------



## Queen James

I can't wait until August! Any requests for desserts?


----------



## Seanohue

Queen James said:


> I can't wait until August! Any requests for desserts?


Creme brulee


----------



## icehog3

Queen James said:


> I can't wait until August! Any requests for desserts?


Baked Alaska
Blueberry Pie
Cherries Jubilee
Bananas Foster
Carrot Cake
Pumpkin Pie
Raspberry Cheesecake
Peach Cobbler
Chocolate Chip Cookies
Chocolate Angelfood Cupcakes
Baklava


----------



## 4WheelVFR

Man I wish I could make it to this.


----------



## icehog3

4WheelVFR said:


> Man I wish I could make it to this.


Quit wishin' and start plannin', Ray.


----------



## Jbailey

Got a roomie, just got to call and get a room.

Plans are in motion.


----------



## icehog3

Jbailey said:


> Got a roomie, just got to call and get a room.
> 
> Plans are in motion.


Now yer talkin'.


----------



## ResIpsa

icehog3 said:


> Baked Alaska
> Blueberry Pie
> Cherries Jubilee
> Bananas Foster
> Carrot Cake
> Pumpkin Pie
> Raspberry Cheesecake
> Peach Cobbler
> Chocolate Chip Cookies
> Chocolate Angelfood Cupcakes
> Baklava


anyone who knows Tom and his appetite knows this list mean all of them, not an "either/or"


----------



## seagarsmoker

ResIpsa said:


> anyone who knows Tom and his appetite knows this list mean all of them, not an "either/or"


:w


----------



## rumballs

Queen James said:


> I can't wait until August! Any requests for desserts?


Brownie sundaes.
Or generally, anything chocolate...


----------



## Queen James

icehog3 said:


> Baked Alaska
> Blueberry Pie
> Cherries Jubilee
> Bananas Foster
> Carrot Cake
> Pumpkin Pie
> Raspberry Cheesecake
> Peach Cobbler
> Chocolate Chip Cookies
> Chocolate Angelfood Cupcakes
> Baklava


thanks for being the difficult one!!!


----------



## King James

I second the cheesecake vote


----------



## seagarsmoker

A Dave already knows, I will be moving to SC this month. I am going to try my best to get off of work and make it again this year. 
I want to try something from the dairy dock!


----------



## icehog3

seagarsmoker said:


> A Dave already knows, I will be moving to SC this month. I am going to try my best to get off of work and make it again this year.
> I want to try something from the dairy dock!


Gotta have the peach sundae, Jody, and Sam will definitely be pushing the orange twists as well...he is like a sweet-tooth pusherman! :r


----------



## seagarsmoker

icehog3 said:


> Gotta have the peach sundae, Jody, and Sam will definitely be pushing the orange twists as well...he is like a sweet-tooth pusherman! :r


Yeah, I heard how great the peach sundaes are. Didn't get one last year and figured that would be a good enough excuse to come back this year and have one....


----------



## icehog3

seagarsmoker said:


> Yeah, I heard how great the peach sundaes are. Didn't get one last year and figured that would be a good enough excuse to come back this year and have one....


I'm penciling you in....Oh hell, I'm marking you down with an indelible marker!


----------



## stig

Looks like I'm going to have to drive out for this one, I'm in!!!


----------



## Da Klugs

King James said:


> Dave, Tony and I would be more than happy to do brats again on Thursday night if nothing else is planned.... and Sam said she would make dessert too!


Why do you think we let you guys come back? 

Thats super cool. Everyone was hoping that you guys would make "the worlds best brats" again.


----------



## Da Klugs

Queen James said:


> I can't wait until August! Any requests for desserts?


Something with a little whip cream and Cherries is always enjoyed by all...

Desired Shack Deserts



Of course at the shack you are more likely to end up with something like this....

More likely desert offerings

He he!

Seriously, anything you make would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## stig

Da Klugs said:


> Something with a little whip cream and Cherries is always enjoyed by all...
> 
> Desired Shack Deserts
> 
> 
> 
> Of course at the shack you are more likely to end up with something like this....
> 
> More likely desert offerings
> 
> He he!
> 
> Seriously, anything you make would be greatly appreciated.


My eyes, my eyes!!!!!!!!!!!:r


----------



## Queen James

Da Klugs said:


> Something with a little whip cream and Cherries is always enjoyed by all...
> 
> Desired Shack Deserts
> 
> 
> 
> Of course at the shack you are more likely to end up with something like this....
> 
> More likely desert offerings
> 
> He he!
> 
> Seriously, anything you make would be greatly appreciated.


haha that's terrible!!! I don't think the King would appreciate that one! I'll see what I can throw together. Any allergies that should be noted? cinnamon? peanuts? gotta cover all the bases here


----------



## stig

Queen James said:


> haha that's terrible!!! I don't think the King would appreciate that one! I'll see what I can throw together. Any allergies that should be noted? cinnamon? peanuts? gotta cover all the bases here


Make a dessert you can light on fire and you won't have to worry about allergies.


----------



## Queen James

stig said:


> Make a dessert you can light on fire and you won't have to worry about allergies.


i don't think campfire smores count


----------



## joed

for a guy that has a hard time making a commitment for tomorrow - trying to be definite about what to have for which meal more than 3 months in the future is just impossible.

But, I'm pretty sure that I will be coming out to the shack again this summer.


----------



## Danbreeze

Have an awesome time guys-I know I did last year! I will be in Maui for the tail end of my honeymoon, which is probably the only thing that would have prevented me from going this year :ss


----------



## icehog3

Queen James said:


> haha that's terrible!!! I don't think the King would appreciate that one! I'll see what I can throw together. * Any allergies that should be noted? cinnamon? peanuts? * gotta cover all the bases here


I'm allergic to not eating everything on my list all at once, Sam.

 :r


----------



## DBall

Wow... there's a possibility that I could do this. Maybe get some of the Rochester crew to show!!!

:ss


----------



## King James

Da Klugs said:


> Why do you think we let you guys come back?
> 
> Thats super cool. Everyone was hoping that you guys would make "the worlds best brats" again.


I knew that was the only reason we were invited..... haha


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> I knew that was the only reason we were invited..... haha


Ya know that ain't true.


----------



## stinkie

sounds like a herf not to miss. can i reserve a tent spot?and i will have extra ear plugs.


stinkie:ss


----------



## Old Sailor

icehog3 said:


> Baked Alaska
> Blueberry Pie
> Cherries Jubilee
> Bananas Foster
> Carrot Cake
> Pumpkin Pie
> Raspberry Cheesecake
> Peach Cobbler
> Chocolate Chip Cookies
> Chocolate Angelfood Cupcakes
> Baklava


The above is just Tom's order!!!:r:r


----------



## icehog3

Old Sailor said:


> The above is just Tom's order!!!:r:r


I'll share with you, Dave.


----------



## RenoB

Reservation made 

Looking for a roomy and a cornhole partner. Seanohue, you coming LOL?

This'll be my first, really looking forward to it!


----------



## Simplified

RenoB said:


> Reservation made
> 
> *Looking for a roomy and a cornhole partner*. Seanohue, you coming LOL?
> 
> This'll be my first, really looking forward to it!


You make it to easy, I am not even going to make a comment.:r


----------



## ResIpsa

RenoB said:


> Reservation made
> 
> *Looking for a roomy and a cornhole partner*. Seanohue, you coming LOL?
> 
> *This'll be my first, really looking forward to it*!





Simplified said:


> You make it to easy, I am not even going to make a comment.:r


Like Sam said, this one's a softball......but I couldn't help adding a little fuel to the fire for whoever wants to take a "crack" at it......:r


----------



## Puffy69

icehog3 said:


> Ya know that ain't true.


hell no..thats the reason we go..For the awesome brats..LoL

oh and the loads of fun we have..:chk


----------



## Guest

Doesn't look good for me this year guys.


----------



## icehog3

cabinetsticker said:


> Doesn't look good for me this year guys.


Say it ain't so, Eric. :hn


----------



## raisin

cabinetsticker said:


> Doesn't look good for me this year guys.


That just won't be allowed...:2


----------



## tech-ninja

Room reserved. :tu Can't wait!!



Coach said:


> i'll be there sat lunchtime and bringing eggs/sausage/bacon for sun b-fast. hoping that palmetto crew will be cookin again.


I think the PSCH can accommodate. :tu


----------



## tech-ninja

cabinetsticker said:


> Doesn't look good for me this year guys.





icehog3 said:


> Say it ain't so, Eric. :hn


Lame! Hopefully things will change.


----------



## King James

Rock Star said:


> hell no..thats the reason we go..For the awesome brats..LoL


no brats for you! :r


----------



## hamncheese

cabinetsticker said:


> Doesn't look good for me this year guys.


Hopefully within the next 101 days, things will change :tu

The countdown has begun! :chk


----------



## pnoon

pnutbutrsangwich said:


> The countdown has begun!
> 
> :gn :chk


You bet it has, Tom.

Just booked my room. Shack Herf IV is locked in. :ss :al :r


----------



## icehog3

cabinetsticker said:


> Doesn't look good for me this year guys.





raisin said:


> That just won't be allowed...:2


My first hope is that Eric will find a way to make it. 

My second hope is that if he absolutely can't, that I can have his BLT.


----------



## ResIpsa

icehog3 said:


> My first hope is that Eric will find a way to make it.
> 
> My second hope is that if he absolutely can't, that I can have his BLT.


can I have his share of the desserts Queen James is bringing?


----------



## Sean9689

ResIpsa said:


> can I have his share of the desserts Queen James is bringing?


:r

I'll just take a peach sundae.


----------



## Jbailey

Room booked for M1903A1, Shaerza and myself.


----------



## King James

ResIpsa said:


> can I have his share of the desserts Queen James is bringing?


what? no1 want his brats?

jk brotha, hope you can make it!


----------



## icehog3

ResIpsa said:


> can I have his share of the desserts Queen James is bringing?


You're asking the wrong person.  :r


----------



## Queen James

icehog3 said:


> You're asking the wrong person.  :r


hey now...there will be no repeats of the pictures that the lovely host put up earlier in the thread thank you very much!:bn


----------



## cre8v1

tech-ninja said:


> Room reserved. :tu Can't wait!!


w00t! Can't wait! This'll be worth every second of the 12+ hour drive we make. It will be great to see everyone again this year! :ss


----------



## Da Klugs

Due to increased gas prices admission will be 15% higher than last year.


----------



## drevim

Sean9689 said:


> :r
> 
> I'll just take a peach sundae.


I'm determined to make two trips to the dock this year, firs for the sundae, and second for the swirl. Gotta try one, but can't go without the sundae.

(see I'm staying optimistic I will make it :tu)


----------



## RenoB

RenoB said:


> Reservation made
> 
> *Looking for a roomy *and a cornhole partner.





tech-ninja said:


> Room reserved. :tu Can't wait!!





pnoon said:


> Just booked my room. Shack Herf IV is locked in. :ss :al :r





Jbailey said:


> Room booked for M1903A1, Shaerza and myself.


No love for this Shack Herf virgin? :r


----------



## tech-ninja

RenoB said:


> No love for this Shack Herf virgin? :r


Maybe try these guys. Already had our 4 from last year or you would be in. 



tchariya said:


> I'm in! I'm in! I promised myself not to miss this this year. Last year I was sent out of the country for work and had to cancel.
> 
> I'm thinking of tent *or room*. I might be bringing a second.





stig said:


> Looks like I'm going to have to drive out for this one, I'm in!!!


----------



## King James

RenoB said:


> No love for this Shack Herf virgin? :r


wow Rob! didn't see your post that you were coming... awesome news! I'd say you could stay in the tent but I think it is full, and not sure you would pass up a bed for the ground lol


----------



## pnoon

RenoB said:


> No love for this Shack Herf virgin? :r


My wife is attending this year. I'm not so sure she'd enjoy sharing a room with a second stinky drunk who snores.


----------



## Addiction

I just booked my room and notified my wife so I am definately attending. Should get in late Thursday and leave by 12 Sunday I believe.


----------



## Jbailey

I'm up for a rousing game of cornhole.


----------



## ToddziLLa

*Post up your cornhole partner!*










Screen names only please. Copy and paste the one above you and add to it. I will post the tourney details and format later on depending on how many teams we have.

1. Da Klugs - Simplified


----------



## tech-ninja

*Post up your cornhole partner!*

Screen names only please. Copy and paste the one above you and add to it. I will post the tourney details and format later on depending on how many teams we have.

1. Da Klugs - Simplified
2. Tech-Ninja - Spooble -- Team name:"The Cornhole Destroyers!"


----------



## rck70

Man I miss Cedar Point.....


----------



## 357

rck70 said:


> Man I miss Cedar Point.....


It is THE best roller coaster park in the world.

I would love to attend. I'm still working on the Mrs. I have a 14 x 14 tent, so if I do make it I'll probably pitch that beast.

It looks like there'll be gorillas from 20 different states. This should be a blast. I hope I can make it.

Mike


----------



## King James

Post up your cornhole partner![/B][/SIZE]

Screen names only please. Copy and paste the one above you and add to it. I will post the tourney details and format later on depending on how many teams we have.

1. Da Klugs - Simplified
2. Tech-Ninja - Spooble -- Team name:"The Cornhole Destroyers!
3. King James - Queen James


----------



## ResIpsa

1. Da Klugs - Simplified
2. Tech-Ninja - Spooble -- Team name:"The Cornhole Destroyers!
3. King James - Queen James
4. Icehog3-Resipsa

, unless Tom objects


----------



## pnoon

*1.* pnoon - allanb3369
2. Da Klugs - Simplified
3. Tech-Ninja - Spooble -- Team name:"The Cornhole Destroyers!
4. King James - Queen James
5. Icehog3-Resipsa


----------



## King James

pnoon said:


> *1.* pnoon - allanb3369
> 2. Da Klugs - Simplified
> 3. Tech-Ninja - Spooble -- Team name:"The Cornhole Destroyers!
> 4. King James - Queen James
> 5. Icehog3-Resipsa


OOO SNAP!


----------



## ToddziLLa

Gotta keep the host up top. 

1. Da Klugs - Simplified ** Two Time Reigning Champs **
2. pnoon - allanb3369
3. Tech-Ninja - Spooble (Team Cornhole Destroyers)
4. King James - Queen James
5. icehog3 - Resipsa (Team Biggie Smalls)


----------



## King James

hey y can't I be second on the list? haha


----------



## tech-ninja

ToddziLLa said:


> Gotta keep the host up top.


And rankings from last year.  

1. Da Klugs - Simplified ** Two Time Reigning Champs **
2. Tech-Ninja - Spooble (Team Cornhole Destroyers)
3. pnoon - allanb3369
4. King James - Queen James
5. icehog3 - Resipsa (Team Biggie Smalls)


----------



## Sean9689

1. Da Klugs - Simplified ** Two Time Reigning Champs **
2. pnoon - allanb3369
3. Tech-Ninja - Spooble (Team Cornhole Destroyers)
4. King James - Queen James
5. icehog3 - Resipsa (Team Biggie Smalls)
6. Team Bling (Sean & Kait)


----------



## icehog3

ResIpsa said:


> 1. Da Klugs - Simplified
> 2. Tech-Ninja - Spooble -- Team name:"The Cornhole Destroyers!
> 3. King James - Queen James
> 4. Icehog3-Resipsa
> 
> , unless Tom objects


Not a chance...you're my guy!



tech-ninja said:


> And rankings from last year.
> 
> 1. Da Klugs - Simplified ** Two Time Reigning Champs **
> 2. Tech-Ninja - Spooble (Team Cornhole Destroyers)
> 3. pnoon - allanb3369
> 4. King James - Queen James
> 5. icehog3 - Resipsa (Team Biggie Smalls)


How do you rank KJ ahead of Vic and I? :r

1. Da Klugs - Simplified ** Two Time Reigning Champs **
2. pnoon - allanb3369
3. Tech-Ninja - Spooble (Team Cornhole Destroyers)
4. icehog3 - Resipsa (Team Biggie Smalls)
5. King James - Queen James
6. Team Bling (Sean & Kait)


----------



## cre8v1

1. Da Klugs - Simplified ** Two Time Reigning Champs **
2. pnoon - allanb3369
3. Tech-Ninja - Spooble (Team Cornhole Destroyers)
4. King James - Queen James
5. icehog3 - Resipsa (Team Biggie Smalls)
6. Team Bling (Sean & Kait)
7. cre8v1 - Tw3nty


----------



## icehog3

1. Da Klugs - Simplified ** Two Time Reigning Champs **
2. pnoon - allanb3369
3. Tech-Ninja - Spooble (Team Cornhole Destroyers)
4. icehog3 - Resipsa (Team Biggie Smalls)
5. King James - Queen James
6. Team Bling (Sean & Kait)
7. cre8v1 - Tw3nty


----------



## hamncheese

icehog3 said:


> 1. Da Klugs - Simplified ** Two Time Reigning Champs **
> 2. pnoon - allanb3369
> 3. Tech-Ninja - Spooble (Team Cornhole Destroyers)
> 4. icehog3 - Resipsa (Team Biggie Smalls)
> 5. King James - Queen James
> 6. Team Bling (Sean & Kait)
> 7. cre8v1 - Tw3nty
> 8. pnutbutrsangwich - Coach


:tu


----------



## Coach

pnutbutrsangwich said:


> :tu


yes the PORT WHORES want the trophy this year.


----------



## Seanohue

1. Da Klugs - Simplified ** Two Time Reigning Champs **
2. pnoon - allanb3369
3. Tech-Ninja - Spooble (Team Cornhole Destroyers)
4. icehog3 - Resipsa (Team Biggie Smalls)
5. King James - Queen James
6. Team Bling (Sean & Kait)
7. cre8v1 - Tw3nty
8. pnutbutrsangwich - Coach
9. Seanohue - Sir Tony


----------



## RedBaron

:chk <-- that about sums it up for me.


----------



## Da Klugs

RedBaron said:


> :chk <-- that about sums it up for me.


Saturday night snacks!  Looking forward to seeing you again.


----------



## Guest

cabinetsticker said:


> Doesn't look good for me this year guys.


I changed my mind. You know what they say about not letting one bad apple spoil the bunch. I'll be there. Room booked. :ss


----------



## Da Klugs

cabinetsticker said:


> I changed my mind. You know what they say about not letting one bad apple spoil the bunch. I'll be there. Room booked. :ss


:r

Or damn, how we gonna have apple pie without the apple? :tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Jbailey said:


> I'm up for a rousing game of cornhole.





ToddziLLa said:


> *Post up your cornhole partner!
> 
> Screen names only please. Copy and paste the one above you and add to it. I will post the tourney details and format later on depending on how many teams we have.
> *


*
I dont know how to play that game


cabinetsticker said:



I changed my mind. You know what they say about not letting one bad apple spoil the bunch. I'll be there. Room booked. :ss

Click to expand...

Now the party is spoiled.*


----------



## Guest

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Now the party is spoiled.


:r :ss


----------



## hamncheese

cabinetsticker said:


> I changed my mind. You know what they say about not letting one bad apple spoil the bunch. I'll be there. Room booked. :ss


THAT's better :ss

Glad to hear that you'll be there, Eric :tu


----------



## RedBaron

Just as a side note..

A) I promise to my weekend hotel roomates I will stay atleast 25% clothed at all times
B) I promise to not do any commando grilling again.
C) If people come to hotel room before 9am, I will still chase you naked down the hallway. (this is the only exception to "A")
D) I will not do the ol "Whoops I sat in gum trick" on anyone this year.

Married Life has taught me, everything I think is funny is not always funny. Sometimes my actions cause people to have to go into therapy.

Respectfully
Redbaron


----------



## DETROITPHA357

RedBaron said:


> Just as a side note..
> 
> A) I promise to my weekend hotel roomates I will stay atleast 25% clothed at all times
> B) I promise to not do any commando grilling again.
> C) If people come to hotel room before 9am, I will still chase you naked down the hallway. (this is the only exception to "A")
> D) I will not do the ol "Whoops I sat in gum trick" on anyone this year.
> 
> Married Life has taught me, everything I think is funny is not always funny. Sometimes my actions cause people to have to go into therapy.
> 
> Respectfully
> Redbaron


Im thinking about A) and C) sounds tempting What hotel r u staying at


----------



## hamncheese

RedBaron said:


> Just as a side note..
> 
> A) I promise to my weekend hotel roomates I will stay atleast 25% clothed at all times
> B) I promise to not do any commando grilling again.
> C) If people come to hotel room before 9am, I will still chase you naked down the hallway. (this is the only exception to "A")
> D) I will not do the ol "Whoops I sat in gum trick" on anyone this year.
> 
> Married Life has taught me, everything I think is funny is not always funny. Sometimes my actions cause people to have to go into therapy.
> 
> Respectfully
> Redbaron


I won't accept any of these as absolute guarantees :hn

BTW, for better or worse, our room is booked :tu


----------



## BobbyRitz

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Now the party is spoiled.


Now the party is spoiled...I can't wait for the Shack Herf! :ss


----------



## Da Klugs

Can you say.....

Bolivar Gold Medal vertical tasting?


----------



## BobbyRitz

Room is booked...:tu


----------



## raisin

RedBaron said:


> Just as a side note..
> 
> A) I promise to my weekend hotel roomates I will stay atleast 25% clothed at all times
> B) I promise to not do any commando grilling again.
> C) If people come to hotel room before 9am, I will still chase you naked down the hallway. (this is the only exception to "A")
> D) I will not do the ol "Whoops I sat in gum trick" on anyone this year.
> 
> Married Life has taught me, everything I think is funny is not always funny. Sometimes my actions cause people to have to go into therapy.
> 
> Respectfully
> Redbaron


Thank's for reminding me why I book my own room, even though i'm only there four hours a day...


----------



## Jbailey

DETROITPHA357 said:


> I dont know how to play that game


We might have a finished set of cornhole boards up at the shop by the time of the herf so you can practice Booker.


----------



## The Dakotan

I will definitely be there! I can't wait! I've heard so much about the legendary Shack Herf that there is no way I will miss this.


----------



## smitdavi

Jeff, should we car pool?


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Jbailey said:


> We might have a finished set of cornhole boards up at the shop by the time of the herf so you can practice Booker.


Cool, im going to be the world champ:chk


----------



## tech-ninja

RedBaron said:


> Just as a side note..
> 
> A) I promise to my weekend hotel roomates I will stay atleast 25% clothed at all times
> B) I promise to not do any commando grilling again.
> C) If people come to hotel room before 9am, I will still chase you naked down the hallway. (this is the only exception to "A")
> D) I will not do the ol "Whoops I sat in gum trick" on anyone this year.
> 
> Married Life has taught me, everything I think is funny is not always funny. Sometimes my actions cause people to have to go into therapy.
> 
> Respectfully
> Redbaron


You forgot 'E'

E) I will not chase cigars tossed by Dave that are "not good enough for his friends"

:r


----------



## icehog3

tech-ninja said:


> You forgot 'E'
> 
> E) I will not chase cigars tossed by Dave that are "not good enough for his friends"
> 
> :r


and 'F'

F) I will not challenge icehog3 to an Octagon match until I meet him.  :r


----------



## bonggoy

RenoB said:


> No love for this Shack Herf virgin? :r


I'll be your huckleberry :w

PM Incoming.


----------



## newcigarz

tech-ninja said:


> You forgot 'E'
> 
> E) I will not chase cigars tossed by Dave that are "not good enough for his friends"
> 
> :r


I think I heard this story :r:r


----------



## skibumdc

Anyone coming from the DC/NoVA/MD area?

Never been to the Shack herf, but considering it this year.


----------



## seagarsmoker

Originally Posted by RenoB View Post
No love for this Shack Herf virgin? 

Virginity lasts about 30 seconds at the shack....


----------



## smitdavi

is there any hazing involved for us Shack rookies?


----------



## pnoon

smitdavi said:


> is there any hazing involved for us Shack rookies?


Absolutely! But we can't tell you what it is. Then we'd have to kill ya.


----------



## smitdavi

lol...i feel like a freshman on the football team again, scared to go into the locker room


----------



## hamncheese

Actually the real hazing starts at your second visit... right, Chris> :chk


----------



## seagarsmoker

pnoon said:


> Absolutely! But we can't tell you what it is. Then we'd have to kill ya.


It could involve a snake or two, a dog, hmmm maybe even a fishing pole. :r


----------



## smitdavi

lol, def don't do snakes and spiders!


----------



## smitdavi

wait...why the hell did i just say that


----------



## pnoon

smitdavi said:


> lol, def don't do snakes and spiders!





smitdavi said:


> wait...why the hell did i just say that


cuz you're a rookie?


----------



## seagarsmoker

pnoon said:


> cuz you're a rookie?


:ss:ss:ss


----------



## Coach

pnutbutrsangwich said:


> Actually the real hazing starts at your second visit... right, Chris> :chk


that was uncalled for....i got the brunt of it and wasn't even involved.:mn:mn

but i was amused by it.....:r:r:ss:ss


----------



## Addiction

skibumdc said:


> Anyone coming from the DC/NoVA/MD area?
> 
> Never been to the Shack herf, but considering it this year.


I'm definitely going, at least 2-3 others from this area as well.


----------



## Da Klugs

smitdavi said:


> is there any hazing involved for us Shack rookies?


Nope. 4 years ago 8 of us got together for the first one. Pretty sure it was the first herf for 4-5 of us.

Now your cigars might get a lil friendly abuse from folks but..


----------



## King James

smitdavi said:


> is there any hazing involved for us Shack rookies?


only if you stay in a 1-man tent and fall asleep before others........ :r


----------



## smitdavi

King James said:


> only if you stay in a 1-man tent and fall asleep before others........ :r


haha i can guarantee that won't happen :tu


----------



## Simplified

Keep this up to date please:

Addiction
allan3369
BobbyRitz
Coach
cre8v1
Da Klugs
Dandee
DETROITPHA357
DonJefe
drevin
cabinetsticker
isehog3
Jbailey
joed
King James
mmblz
pnoon
pnutbutrsangwich
Queen James
raisin
Red Baron
RenoB
ResIpsa
Rock Star
Sancho
Sean9698
Seanohue
shaerza
Simplified
Sir Tony
Smitdavi
stevieray
stig
stinkie
tchariya
Tech-ninja
TmoneYNYY
Toddzilla
Tw3nty


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Keep this up to date please:

Addiction
allan3369
BobbyRitz
Coach
cre8v1
Da Klugs
Dandee
DETROITPHA357
Ms. Detroit
DonJefe
drevin
cabinetsticker
isehog3
Jbailey
joed
King James
mmblz
pnoon
pnutbutrsangwich
Queen James
raisin
Red Baron
RenoB
ResIpsa
Rock Star
Sancho
Sean9698
Seanohue
shaerza
Simplified
Sir Tony
Smitdavi
stevieray
stig
stinkie
tchariya
Tech-ninja
TmoneYNYY
Toddzilla
Tw3nty


----------



## tech-ninja

Keep this up to date please:

Addiction
allan3369
BobbyRitz
Coach
cre8v1
Da Klugs
Dandee
DETROITPHA357
Ms. Detroit
DonJefe
drevin
cabinetsticker
isehog3
Jbailey
joed
King James
mmblz
pnoon
pnutbutrsangwich
Queen James
raisin
Red Baron
RenoB
ResIpsa
Rock Star
Sancho
Sean9698
Seanohue
shaerza
Simplified
Sir Tony
Smitdavi
spooble
stevieray
stig
stinkie
tchariya
Tech-ninja
TmoneYNYY
Toddzilla
Tw3nty


----------



## M1903A1

tech-ninja said:


> Keep this up to date please:


Addiction
allan3369
BobbyRitz
Coach
cre8v1
Da Klugs
Dandee
DETROITPHA357
Ms. Detroit
DonJefe
drevin
cabinetsticker
isehog3
Jbailey
joed
King James
M1903A1
mmblz
pnoon
pnutbutrsangwich
Queen James
raisin
Red Baron
RenoB
ResIpsa
Rock Star
Sancho
Sean9698
Seanohue
shaerza
Simplified
Sir Tony
Smitdavi
spooble
stevieray
stig
stinkie
tchariya
Tech-ninja
TmoneYNYY
Toddzilla
Tw3nty


----------



## bonggoy

Addiction
allan3369
BobbyRitz
Bonggoy
Coach
cre8v1
Da Klugs
Dandee
DETROITPHA357
Ms. Detroit
DonJefe
drevin
cabinetsticker
isehog3
Jbailey
joed
King James
M1903A1
mmblz
pnoon
pnutbutrsangwich
Queen James
raisin
Red Baron
RenoB
ResIpsa
Rock Star
Sancho
Sean9698
Seanohue
shaerza
Simplified
Sir Tony
Smitdavi
spooble
stevieray
stig
stinkie
tchariya
Tech-ninja
TmoneYNYY
Toddzilla
Tw3nty


----------



## pnoon

Any other non-smoking wives/SOs attending other than the Klugman family?
Haven't heard from Bruce and Sandy, yet?


----------



## The Dakotan

Addiction
allan3369
BobbyRitz
Bonggoy
Coach
cre8v1
Da Klugs
Dandee
DETROITPHA357
Ms. Detroit
DonJefe
drevin
cabinetsticker
isehog3
Jbailey
joed
King James
M1903A1
mmblz
pnoon
pnutbutrsangwich
Queen James
raisin
Red Baron
RenoB
ResIpsa
Rock Star
Sancho
Sean9698
Seanohue
shaerza
Simplified
Sir Tony
Smitdavi
spooble
stevieray
stig
stinkie
tchariya
Tech-ninja
TmoneYNYY
Toddzilla
Tw3nty
The Dakotan


----------



## Stick

Addiction
allan3369
BobbyRitz
Bonggoy
Coach
cre8v1
Da Klugs
Dandee
DETROITPHA357
Ms. Detroit
DonJefe
drevin
cabinetsticker
isehog3
Jbailey
joed
King James
M1903A1
mmblz
pnoon
pnutbutrsangwich
Queen James
raisin
Red Baron
RenoB
ResIpsa
Rock Star
Sancho
Sean9698
Seanohue
shaerza
Simplified
Sir Tony
Smitdavi
spooble
stevieray
Stick
stig
stinkie
tchariya
Tech-ninja
TmoneYNYY
Toddzilla
Tw3nty
The Dakotan


----------



## hollywood

Addiction
allan3369
BobbyRitz
Bonggoy
Coach
cre8v1
Da Klugs
Dandee
DETROITPHA357
Ms. Detroit
DonJefe
drevin
cabinetsticker
hollywood
isehog3
Jbailey
joed
King James
M1903A1
mmblz
pnoon
pnutbutrsangwich
Queen James
raisin
Red Baron
RenoB
ResIpsa
Rock Star
Sancho
Sean9698
Seanohue
shaerza
Simplified
Sir Tony
Smitdavi
spooble
stevieray
Stick
stig
stinkie
tchariya
Tech-ninja
TmoneYNYY
Toddzilla
Tw3nty
The Dakotan


----------



## DAFU

Book my bunk!
It sure would be nice to have blueberry pancakes Saturday morning to go along with Vics great java..........................:2

Addiction
allan3369
BobbyRitz
Bonggoy
Coach
cre8v1
Da Klugs
DAFU
Dandee
DETROITPHA357
Ms. Detroit
DonJefe
drevin
cabinetsticker
hollywood
isehog3
Jbailey
joed
King James
M1903A1
mmblz
pnoon
pnutbutrsangwich
Queen James
raisin
Red Baron
RenoB
ResIpsa
Rock Star
Sancho
Sean9698
Seanohue
shaerza
Simplified
Sir Tony
Smitdavi
spooble
stevieray
Stick
stig
stinkie
tchariya
Tech-ninja
TmoneYNYY
Toddzilla
Tw3nty
The Dakotan
__________________


----------



## 357

Pardon my ignorance, but are folks bringing kids?

My son and daughter are pretty young so if I can go, I'llprobably leave them with grandma & grandpa, but I'm just curious.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Da Klugs

I think we might need a bigger tent. :r

The more the merrier. I'll start a new thead asking about shirt sizes in Early June.


----------



## seagarsmoker

My name is missing...


----------



## trogdor

Addiction
allan3369
BobbyRitz
Bonggoy
Coach
cre8v1
Da Klugs
DAFU
Dandee
DETROITPHA357
Ms. Detroit
DonJefe
drevin
cabinetsticker
hollywood
isehog3
Jbailey
joed
King James
M1903A1
mmblz
pnoon
pnutbutrsangwich
Queen James
raisin
Red Baron
RenoB
ResIpsa
Rock Star
Sancho
Sean9698
Seanohue
shaerza
Simplified
Sir Tony
Smitdavi
spooble
stevieray
Stick
stig
stinkie
tchariya
Tech-ninja
TmoneYNYY
Toddzilla
Trogdor
Tw3nty
The Dakotan


----------



## Simplified

Da Klugs said:


> I think we might need a bigger tent. :r
> 
> The more the merrier. I'll start a new thead asking about shirt sizes in Early June.


I am going to need to find a new butcher for all of the steaks.:tu


----------



## icehog3

Simplified said:


> Keep this up to date please:
> 
> isehog3


isehog3? Thanks a lot, _San_!! :r

Addiction
allan3369
BobbyRitz
Bonggoy
Coach
cre8v1
Da Klugs
DAFU
Dandee
DETROITPHA357
Ms. Detroit
DonJefe
drevin
cabinetsticker
hollywood
icehog3
Jbailey
joed
King James
M1903A1
mmblz
pnoon
pnutbutrsangwich
Queen James
raisin
Red Baron
RenoB
ResIpsa
Rock Star
Sancho
seagarsmoker
Sean9698
Seanohue
shaerza
Simplified
Sir Tony
Smitdavi
spooble
stevieray
Stick
stig
stinkie
tchariya
Tech-ninja
TmoneYNYY
Toddzilla
Trogdor
Tw3nty
The Dakotan


----------



## pnoon

pnoon said:


> Any other non-smoking wives/SOs attending other than the Klugman family?
> Anyone heard from Bruce and Sandy, yet?


bump


----------



## dayplanner

*Keep this up to date please:*

Addiction
allan3369
BobbyRitz
Bonggoy
Coach
cre8v1
Da Klugs
DAFU
Dandee
DETROITPHA357
Ms. Detroit
DonJefe
drevin
cabinetsticker
hollywood
whiteboard
icehog3
Jbailey
joed
King James
M1903A1
mmblz
pnoon
pnutbutrsangwich
Queen James
raisin
Red Baron
RenoB
ResIpsa
Rock Star
Sancho
seagarsmoker
Sean9698
Seanohue
shaerza
Simplified
Sir Tony
Smitdavi
spooble
stevieray
Stick
stig
stinkie
tchariya
Tech-ninja
The Dakotan
TmoneYNYY
Toddzilla
Trogdor
Tw3nty


----------



## ir13

*Keep this up to date please:*

Addiction
allan3369
BobbyRitz
Bonggoy
Coach
cre8v1
Da Klugs
DAFU
Dandee
DETROITPHA357
Ms. Detroit
DonJefe
drevin
cabinetsticker
hollywood
whiteboard
icehog3
ir13
Jbailey
joed
King James
M1903A1
mmblz
pnoon
pnutbutrsangwich
Queen James
raisin
Red Baron
RenoB
ResIpsa
Rock Star
Sancho
seagarsmoker
Sean9698
Seanohue
shaerza
Simplified
Sir Tony
Smitdavi
spooble
stevieray
Stick
stig
stinkie
tchariya
Tech-ninja
The Dakotan
TmoneYNYY
Toddzilla
Trogdor
Tw3nty


----------



## dayplanner

Addiction
allan3369
BobbyRitz
Bonggoy
Coach
cre8v1
Da Klugs
DAFU
Dandee
DETROITPHA357
Ms. Detroit
DonJefe
drevin
cabinetsticker
hollywood
whiteboard
icehog3
ir13
Jbailey
joed
King James
M1903A1
mmblz
Mrs. Rock Star
pnoon
pnutbutrsangwich
Queen James
raisin
Red Baron
RenoB
ResIpsa
Rock Star
Sancho
seagarsmoker
Sean9698
Seanohue
shaerza
Simplified
Sir Tony
Smitdavi
spooble
stevieray
Stick
stig
stinkie
tchariya
Tech-ninja
The Dakotan
TmoneYNYY
Toddzilla
Trogdor
Tw3nty


----------



## OpusXtasy

Addiction
allan3369
BobbyRitz
Bonggoy
Coach
cre8v1
Da Klugs
DAFU
Dandee
DETROITPHA357
Ms. Detroit
DonJefe
drevin
GregC
cabinetsticker
hollywood
whiteboard
icehog3
ir13
Jbailey
joed
King James
M1903A1
mmblz
Mrs. Rock Star
OpusXtasy
pnoon
pnutbutrsangwich
Queen James
raisin
Red Baron
RenoB
ResIpsa
Rock Star
Sancho
seagarsmoker
Sean9698
Seanohue
shaerza
Simplified
Sir Tony
Smitdavi
spooble
stevieray
Stick
stig
stinkie
tchariya
Tech-ninja
The Dakotan
TmoneYNYY
Toddzilla
Trogdor
Tw3nty

OX


----------



## OpusXtasy

And reservations made. Can't wait.

OX


----------



## DonJefe

OpusXtasy said:


> And reservations made. Can't wait.
> 
> OX


Fantastic!!!!:tu


----------



## RedBaron

I can't wait for shack! 

For Newbs....
Shack is a place where no matter race, religion, age or gender matter. All the stresses of the world magically disappear when you cross the causeway. The person you are before the shack and after will be dramatically differant. It is the place where faith in the kindness and goodness of mankind is restored. You will make lifelong friends, you will have countless stories. Shackherf is the very essence of what brotherhood is all about.

Thanks in advance Dave, I know it will be a special weekend.

:chk


----------



## Sean9689

Simplified said:


> I am going to need to find a new butcher for all of the steaks.:tu


If you need a cooking bitch, Bob's your man.


----------



## icehog3

Sean9689 said:


> If you need a cooking bitch, Bob's your man.


Can someone let him in the back door?


----------



## bonggoy

1. Da Klugs - Simplified ** Two Time Reigning Champs **
2. pnoon - allanb3369
3. Tech-Ninja - Spooble (Team Cornhole Destroyers)
4. icehog3 - Resipsa (Team Biggie Smalls)
5. King James - Queen James
6. Team Bling (Sean & Kait)
7. cre8v1 - Tw3nty
8. pnutbutrsangwich - Coach
9. Seanohue - Sir Tony
10. RenoB - Bonggoy


----------



## drevim

1. Da Klugs - Simplified ** Two Time Reigning Champs **
2. pnoon - allanb3369
3. Tech-Ninja - Spooble (Team Cornhole Destroyers)
4. icehog3 - Resipsa (Team Biggie Smalls)
5. King James - Queen James
6. Team Bling (Sean & Kait)
7. cre8v1 - Tw3nty
8. pnutbutrsangwich - Coach
9. Seanohue - Sir Tony
10. RenoB - Bonggoy
11. Drevim - Puffdaddy (Team Big Chief)


----------



## SaltyMcGee

Addiction
allan3369
BobbyRitz
Bonggoy
Coach
cre8v1
Da Klugs
DAFU
Dandee
DETROITPHA357
Ms. Detroit
DonJefe
drevin
GregC
cabinetsticker
hollywood
whiteboard
icehog3
ir13
Jbailey
joed
King James
M1903A1
mmblz
Mrs. Rock Star
OpusXtasy
pnoon
pnutbutrsangwich
Queen James
raisin
Red Baron
RenoB
ResIpsa
Rock Star
SaltyMcGee
Sancho
seagarsmoker
Sean9698
Seanohue
shaerza
Simplified
Sir Tony
Smitdavi
spooble
stevieray
Stick
stig
stinkie
tchariya
Tech-ninja
The Dakotan
TmoneYNYY
Toddzilla
Trogdor
Tw3nty

By hook or by crook I will be there....I ain't missin' this! BTW - I would LOVE to split a room with someone if interested.....I'm clean and safe (kind of)...lol.


----------



## stevieray

Addiction
allan3369
BobbyRitz
Bonggoy
Coach
cre8v1
Da Klugs
DAFU
Dandee
DETROITPHA357
Ms. Detroit
DonJefe
drevin
GregC
cabinetsticker
hollywood
whiteboard
icehog3
ir13
Jbailey
joed
King James
M1903A1
mmblz
Mrs. Rock Star
OpusXtasy
pnoon
pnutbutrsangwich
Queen James
raisin
Red Baron
RenoB
ResIpsa
Rock Star
SaltyMcGee
Sancho
seagarsmoker
Sean9698
Seanohue
shaerza
Simplified
Sir Tony
Smitdavi
spooble
Stick
stig
stinkie
tchariya
Tech-ninja
The Dakotan
TmoneYNYY
Toddzilla
Trogdor
Tw3nty


----------



## rumballs

Da Klugs said:


> I think we might need a bigger tent. :r
> 
> The more the merrier. I'll start a new thead asking about shirt sizes in Early June.


Bigger tent?
You might need the whole island!
:r


----------



## OpusXtasy

Is this Dave??






OX


----------



## King James

love this vid of shack


----------



## TMoneYNYY

1. Da Klugs - Simplified ** Two Time Reigning Champs **
2. pnoon - allanb3369
3. Tech-Ninja - Spooble (Team Cornhole Destroyers)
4. icehog3 - Resipsa (Team Biggie Smalls)
5. King James - Queen James
6. Team Bling (Sean & Kait)
7. cre8v1 - Tw3nty
8. pnutbutrsangwich - Coach
9. Seanohue - Sir Tony
10. RenoB - Bonggoy
11. Drevim - Puffdaddy (Team Big Chief)
12. TMoneYNYY-Stig


----------



## DAFU

King James said:


> love this vid of shack


Why is Todd always smilin' ???????


----------



## King James

DAFU said:


> Why is Todd always smilin' ???????


he's very happy


----------



## icehog3

DAFU said:


> Why is Todd always smilin' ???????


He is thinking about breakfast casserole.


----------



## DAFU

................or Bacon and Frittatas!


----------



## icehog3

DAFU said:


> ................or Bacon and Frittatas!


Bluebweet pancakes, World's greatest BLTS, and more perch and steak than should be legal to eat.

Hey, I could be talking about myself here, Dave!


----------



## drevim

icehog3 said:


> Bluebweet pancakes, World's greatest BLTS, and more perch and steak than should be legal to eat.
> 
> Hey, I could be talking about myself here, Dave!


or me, or Freddy, or .....just the best food in the best place.

This isn't heaven....


----------



## icehog3

drevim said:


> or me, or Freddy, or .....just the best food in the best place.
> 
> This isn't heaven....


...nope. It's Ohio.


----------



## King James

icehog3 said:


> Bluebweet pancakes, World's greatest BLTS, and more perch and steak than should be legal to eat.
> 
> Hey, I could be talking about myself here, Dave!


no mention of brats? jerks!


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> no mention of brats? jerks!


You gotta perfect it _twice_ at the Shack to get a mention.  :r


----------



## drevim

King James said:


> no mention of brats? jerks!


That's why I went for the general best of the best......Brats and Kraut were F'n amazing!!! :tu


----------



## germantown rob

Addiction
allan3369
BobbyRitz
Bonggoy
Coach
cre8v1
Da Klugs
DAFU
Dandee
DETROITPHA357
Ms. Detroit
DonJefe
drevin
Germantown rob
GregC
cabinetsticker
hollywood
whiteboard
icehog3
ir13
Jbailey
joed
King James
M1903A1
mmblz
Mrs. Rock Star
OpusXtasy
pnoon
pnutbutrsangwich
Queen James
raisin
Red Baron
RenoB
ResIpsa
Rock Star
SaltyMcGee
Sancho
seagarsmoker
Sean9698
Seanohue
shaerza
Simplified
Sir Tony
Smitdavi
spooble
Stick
stig
stinkie
tchariya
Tech-ninja
The Dakotan
TmoneYNYY
Toddzilla
Trogdor
Tw3nty
__________________
Steve


----------



## bonggoy

1. Da Klugs - Simplified ** Two Time Reigning Champs **
2. pnoon - allanb3369
3. Tech-Ninja - Spooble (Team Cornhole Destroyers)
4. icehog3 - Resipsa (Team Biggie Smalls)
5. King James - Queen James
6. Team Bling (Sean & Kait)
7. cre8v1 - Tw3nty
8. pnutbutrsangwich - Coach
9. Seanohue - Sir Tony
10. RenoB - Bonggoy (Team Biggie Smalls II) :r
11. Drevim - Puffdaddy (Team Big Chief)
12. TMoneYNYY-Stig


----------



## Sean9689

Addiction
allan3369
BobbyRitz
Bonggoy
Budman
Coach
cre8v1
Da Klugs
DAFU
Dandee
DETROITPHA357
Ms. Detroit
DonJefe
drevin
Germantown rob
GregC
cabinetsticker
hollywood
whiteboard
icehog3
ir13
Jbailey
joed
King James
M1903A1
mmblz
Mrs. Rock Star
OpusXtasy
pnoon
pnutbutrsangwich
Queen James
raisin
Red Baron
RenoB
ResIpsa
Rock Star
SaltyMcGee
Sancho
seagarsmoker
Sean9689
Seanohue
shaerza
Simplified
Sir Tony
Smitdavi
spooble
Stick
stig
stinkie
tchariya
Tech-ninja
The Dakotan
TmoneYNYY
Toddzilla
Trogdor
Tw3nty


----------



## rumballs

icehog3 said:


> isehog3? Thanks a lot, _San_!! :r
> ...
> 
> drevin


speaking of San, who's drevin?

:r


----------



## icehog3

mmblz said:


> speaking of San, who's drevin?
> 
> :r


The guy who loves the Egg.


----------



## rumballs

i thought he liked the agg
:r


----------



## icehog3

mmblz said:


> i thought he liked the agg
> :r


drevim likes the agg

drevin likes the egg

Got it straight now, Mr. Funny Guy?

 :r


----------



## Guest

Even though i'm a bit smoked out at the moment, I can't wait for this!!! :tu:ss


----------



## drevim

icehog3 said:


> drevim likes the agg
> 
> drevin likes the egg
> 
> Got it straight now, Mr. Funny Guy?
> 
> :r


If my brain wasn't so cloudy right now......

Don't make me start taking shots at your soft spot, Tom. That game tonight could get ugly :r


----------



## rumballs

icehog3 said:


> drevim likes the agg
> 
> drevin likes the egg


I think you have it backwards, because I know for a fact that drevim likes the egg!


----------



## pnoon

cabinetsticker said:


> Even though i'm a bit smoked out at the moment, I can't wait for this!!! :tu:ss


I heard you were bringing some "special" cigars to the Shack, Eric.

Something about the rarely seen and elusive Por Larranaga Festival of Light.


----------



## icehog3

cabinetsticker said:


> Even though i'm a bit smoked out at the moment, I can't wait for this!!! :tu:ss


Smoke some cigars this weekend, Eric? I had a couple myself. Hope to herf with you soon. 



drevim said:


> If my brain wasn't so cloudy right now......
> 
> Don't make me start taking shots at your soft spot, Tom. That game tonight could get ugly :r


Better that the shots you have been taking at my hard spot, Wanker.

J/K......love ya, Brother.


----------



## icehog3

mmblz said:


> I think you have it backwards, because I know for a fact that drevim likes the egg!


Quit correcting me, Jolien!

 :r


----------



## rumballs

icehog3 said:


> Quit correcting me, Jolien!
> 
> :r


ok, Ton, whatever you say!


----------



## icehog3

mmblz said:


> ok, Ton, whatever you say!


Doh!!

When we smokin'?


----------



## King James

icehog3 said:


> Doh!!
> 
> When we smokin'?


can I come too?  haha


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> can I come too?  haha


Yup!


----------



## rumballs

icehog3 said:


> Doh!!
> 
> When we smokin'?


name a date, i'll see what i can do.
she went out drinking sat night and i had the baby - so i should be able to arrange a night out...


----------



## hamncheese

cabinetsticker said:


> Even though i'm a bit smoked out at the moment, I can't wait for this!!! :tu:ss


I wish I was too 

I agree... the days are getting longer as this is getting ever so marginally closer.


----------



## icehog3

pnutbutrsangwich said:


> I wish I was too
> 
> I agree... the days are getting longer as this is getting ever so marginally closer.


I just have to check the hockey schedule and I will throw a date or two out there.

Pays to "put one in the bank", eh Julian?


----------



## King James

I'm on summer break... I'm down too if you want a 3rd


----------



## rumballs

imdeed!

:r


----------



## icehog3

mmblz said:


> imdeed!
> 
> :r


I heard drevin say that once!  :r


----------



## Guest

pnoon said:


> I heard you were bringing some "special" cigars to the Shack, Eric.
> 
> Something about the rarely seen and elusive Por Larranaga Festival of Light.


LOL! :tu


----------



## n2advnture

Addiction
allan3369
BobbyRitz
Bonggoy
Budman
Coach
cre8v1
Da Klugs
DAFU
Dandee
DETROITPHA357
Ms. Detroit
DonJefe
drevin
Germantown rob
GregC
cabinetsticker
hollywood
whiteboard
icehog3
ir13
Jbailey
joed
King James
M1903A1
mmblz
Mrs. Rock Star
N2Advnture
OpusXtasy
pnoon
pnutbutrsangwich
Queen James
raisin
Red Baron
RenoB
ResIpsa
Rock Star
SaltyMcGee
Sancho
seagarsmoker
Sean9689
Seanohue
shaerza
Simplified
Sir Tony
Smitdavi
spooble
Stick
stig
stinkie
tchariya
Tech-ninja
The Dakotan
TmoneYNYY
Toddzilla
Trogdor
Tw3nty

There weren't any "N"s so I just added my name to list :tu

~Mark

.


----------



## ToddziLLa

Cool Mark! Can't wait to meet ya man.

1. Da Klugs - Simplified ** Two Time Reigning Champs **
2. pnoon - allanb3369
3. Tech-Ninja - Spooble (Team Cornhole Destroyers)
4. icehog3 - Resipsa (Team Biggie Smalls)
5. King James - Queen James
6. Team Bling (Sean & Kait)
7. cre8v1 - Tw3nty
8. pnutbutrsangwich - Coach
9. Seanohue - Sir Tony
10. RenoB - Bonggoy (Team Biggie Smalls II) 
11. Drevim - Puffdaddy (Team Big Chief)
12. TMoneYNYY - Stig
13. ToddziLLa - steelheaderdu


----------



## Jbailey

Anyone else looking for a cornhole partner?


----------



## shaerza

Jbailey said:


> Anyone else looking for a cornhole partner?


Done :tu

1. Da Klugs - Simplified ** Two Time Reigning Champs **
2. pnoon - allanb3369
3. Tech-Ninja - Spooble (Team Cornhole Destroyers)
4. icehog3 - Resipsa (Team Biggie Smalls)
5. King James - Queen James
6. Team Bling (Sean & Kait)
7. cre8v1 - Tw3nty
8. pnutbutrsangwich - Coach
9. Seanohue - Sir Tony
10. RenoB - Bonggoy (Team Biggie Smalls II) 
11. Drevim - Puffdaddy (Team Big Chief)
12. TMoneYNYY - Stig
13. ToddziLLa - steelheaderdu
14. Jbailey - Shaerza (Team Tent Terror??)


----------



## The Dakotan

1. Da Klugs - Simplified ** Two Time Reigning Champs **
2. pnoon - allanb3369
3. Tech-Ninja - Spooble (Team Cornhole Destroyers)
4. icehog3 - Resipsa (Team Biggie Smalls)
5. King James - Queen James
6. Team Bling (Sean & Kait)
7. cre8v1 - Tw3nty
8. pnutbutrsangwich - Coach
9. Seanohue - Sir Tony
10. RenoB - Bonggoy (Team Biggie Smalls II) 
11. Drevim - Puffdaddy (Team Big Chief)
12. TMoneYNYY - Stig
13. ToddziLLa - steelheaderdu
14. Jbailey - Shaerza (Team Tent Terror??)
15. smitdavi - the dakotan (hoosier daddy)


----------



## Sean9689

> Jbailey - Shaerza (Team Tent Terror??)


:r:r:r


----------



## icehog3

Sean9689 said:


> :r:r:r


Just don't wake Bruce up...or he may become Team Loft Terror.  :r


----------



## King James

hopefully you will get a chance to tent scare him again, Tom haha


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> hopefully you will get a chance to tent scare him again, Tom haha


That was Sean, credit where credit is due.


----------



## King James

icehog3 said:


> That was Sean, credit where credit is due.


I thought you yelled in the tent? must be mistaken.... well then Sean, hope you get a chance to do it again!


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> I thought you yelled in the tent? must be mistaken.... well then Sean, hope you get a chance to do it again!


Nope, it was Sean....but I pretty much pi$$ed my pants afterwards laughing so hard. :r


----------



## King James

icehog3 said:


> Nope, it was Sean....but I pretty much pi$$ed my pants afterwards laughing so hard. :r


wasn't I still there the night that happened too?


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> wasn't I still there the night that happened too?


That was Freddy's night to keep track of you, so I can't be sure.


----------



## King James

icehog3 said:


> That was Freddy's night to keep track of you, so I can't be sure.


hahaha... :fu


----------



## Sean9689

I'm headed up to The Shack this weekend for Memorial Day. Gotta do my yearly inspection to make sure things are going as-planned for August:

1. Check that jet skis are working properly.
2. Make sure Dave still remembers how to drive to boat.
3. Test all golf carts around the island for stability.
4. Lounge on the chairs with a cigar to make sure they can hold Tom.
5. Test all alcohol in kitchen for poison.

After I make my rounds this weekend, I'll post here with the results.


----------



## icehog3

Sean9689 said:


> I'm headed up to The Shack this weekend for Memorial Day. Gotta do my yearly inspection to make sure things are going as-planned for August:
> 
> 1. Check that jet skis are working properly.
> 2. Make sure Dave still remembers how to drive to boat.
> 3. Test all golf carts around the island for stability.
> 4. Lounge on the chairs with a cigar to make sure they can hold Tom.
> 5. Test all alcohol in kitchen for poison.
> 
> After I make my rounds this weekend, I'll post here with the results.


Let me know if I need to come early and test the chairs myself, Sean.  :tu


----------



## tkoeppjr

It's only a lil over 3 hours away, I am going to try and make it


----------



## drevim

Sean9689 said:


> I'm headed up to The Shack this weekend for Memorial Day. Gotta do my yearly inspection to make sure things are going as-planned for August:
> 
> 1. Check that jet skis are working properly.
> 2. Make sure Dave still remembers how to drive to boat.
> 3. Test all golf carts around the island for stability.
> 4. Lounge on the chairs with a cigar to make sure they can hold Tom.
> 5. Test all alcohol in kitchen for poison.
> 
> After I make my rounds this weekend, I'll post here with the results.


I think number four may need changed to Ian and Todd, not necesarily in the same chair at the same time, that would be foolish :r aLthough I suspect Todd may have the chance to test pre-herf as well....you lucky bastages.

Have a safe flight Sean and Kait, and enjoy the weekend.


----------



## icehog3

drevim said:


> I think number four may need changed to Ian and Todd, not necesarily in the same chair at the same time, that would be foolish :r aLthough I suspect Todd may have the chance to test pre-herf as well....you lucky bastages.
> 
> Have a safe flight Sean and Kait, and enjoy the weekend.


Not true, Ian, you know muscle weighs more than.....well, it is more dense than....ah, fergit it! Pass me the perch!


----------



## Sean9689

drevim said:


> Have a safe flight Sean and Kait, and enjoy the weekend.


Kait and I are driving up with my dog. He's never been to The Shack and loves to swim. Should be a fun weekend! :tu


----------



## hamncheese

Hope he can handle all the snakes!

Enjoy the weekend, Sean :tu


----------



## Deem

Sean9689 said:


> Kait and I are driving up with my dog. He's never been to The Shack and loves to swim. Should be a fun weekend! :tu


So Sean, what time are you leaving exactly and what time will you get back to St Louis  
How many miles is that trip? 

Have a great time and no speeding tickets!
Hope to make the trip this year but it would be with the wife in tow.


----------



## pnoon

Deem said:


> So Sean, what time are you leaving exactly and what time will you get back to St Louis
> How many miles is that trip?
> 
> Have a great time and no speeding tickets!
> Hope to make the trip this year but it would be with the wife in tow.


Deem - Nancy is coming along too. And from what I hear, there will be at least 4 or 5 other wives there, too.


----------



## Da Klugs

Sean9689 said:


> I'm headed up to The Shack this weekend for Memorial Day. Gotta do my yearly inspection to make sure things are going as-planned for August:
> 
> 1. Check oil and charge on the Jet skis.
> 2. Clean and wax the boat before filling it's gas tank.
> 3. Fill all the golf carts with gas, powerwash them and wax them.
> 4. Bring Dave drinks while he lounges on the chairs with a cigar.
> 5. Test all alcohol in kitchen for poison before serving them to Dave.
> 
> After I make my rounds this weekend, I'll post here with the results.


Most excellent!


----------



## Sean9689

Deem said:


> So Sean, what time are you leaving exactly and what time will you get back to St Louis
> How many miles is that trip?
> 
> Have a great time and no speeding tickets!
> Hope to make the trip this year but it would be with the wife in tow.


:r, you are too funny!
Maybe I'll see you at SoCal...I really want to go but it depends on work and free time from all the wedding stuff. I really need to get out that way...it's been way too long.



Da Klugs said:


> Most excellent!


OMG, I almost fell off my chair! :r


----------



## germantown rob

Da Klugs said:


> *Food:*
> 
> Dinner on Friday - Fresh Lake Erie Perch again - Promise to use less batter this year.
> 
> Dinner on Saturday - Sams Mom's Steak.
> 
> Lunch Friday - Will have the usual Honey Baked things for Lunches and snacks.
> 
> Lunch Saturday - Otays Pizza and the Honey baked things (Again).
> 
> Breakfasts - Volunteers needed.


So if nobody minds I have a few questions about food. (The old Rob that only drinks has been replaced with a new Rob that drinks as much but eats much more)

1- Will there be a cooking tent?
2- How does one cook for 50 plus in a timely fashion 
3- Where do I sign up to help Sam on MEAT night?
4- Coffee for 50+?
5- How does a dad handle his daughter getting married? (I know mine is only 8 months old but I am trying to prepare now)

I will help with diner prep and cooking on Saturday and raisin will keep an eye on me to make sure I don't screw up, he may even help as well.

If I can't find a sitter I will be arriving at 6am Saturday, if I find a sitter I will be there a week earlier.


----------



## Sean9689

Posting live from The Shack!  The new wifi is working nicely!
All is well...weather is a bit cool but is going to warm up this weekend.


----------



## Guest

Sean9689 said:


> Posting live from The Shack!  The new wifi is working nicely!
> All is well...weather is a bit cool but is going to warm up this weekend.


Jealous!! Enjoy the weekend. :ss


----------



## Old Sailor

Gail say we can make it NEXT YEAR!!!! Don't have ta work next Aug.:ss Have fun this year!


----------



## King James

Sean9689 said:


> Posting live from The Shack!  The new wifi is working nicely!
> All is well...weather is a bit cool but is going to warm up this weekend.


nice! glad to hear


----------



## Sean9689

GOT PERCH?


----------



## icehog3

Sean9689 said:


> GOT PERCH?


Do I look hungry, Sean??

:r :r


----------



## Sean9689

Seriously, that pic is priceless!


----------



## icehog3

Sean9689 said:


> Seriously, that pic is priceless!


Hog need fish.


----------



## Da Klugs

icehog3 said:


> Hog need all the fish.


:tu:ss:tu


----------



## icehog3

Da Klugs said:


> :tu:ss:tu


I waited for seconds....at SHII, anyway.  :r


----------



## icehog3

icehog3 said:


> I waited for seconds....at SHII, anyway.  :r


....and thirds, and fourths, and.....well, you get the idea. 

I am so psyched I can't sleep...it is gonna be a long 3 months.


----------



## ResIpsa

to me I see.........










Where the Phucks the Perch???


----------



## icehog3

ResIpsa said:


> to me I see.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where the Phucks the Perch???


Hog no like be hungry!


----------



## drevim

icehog3 said:


> Hog no like be hungry!


The problem is this pic is taken out of context. That was actually the line for the port-a-johns last year. Puts that face in a whole new perspective, now doesn't it. :r


----------



## ToddziLLa

drevim said:


> I think number four may need changed to Ian and Todd, not necesarily in the same chair at the same time, that would be foolish :r aLthough I suspect Todd may have the chance to test pre-herf as well....you lucky bastages.


Us 3 can spoon in the hammock. :chk

Free tree removal! :r


----------



## icehog3

drevim said:


> The problem is this pic is taken out of context. That was actually the line for the port-a-johns last year. Puts that face in a whole new perspective, now doesn't it. :r


Hog need poop fish out. 



ToddziLLa said:


> Us 3 can spoon in the hammock. :chk
> 
> Free tree removal! :r


I think we could "De-forestize" the island in a matter of hours, Todd! :r


----------



## Sean9689

icehog3 said:


> Hog need poop fish out.


:r  :r


----------



## Guest

This thread has taken a disturbing turn....:r


----------



## DonJefe

cabinetsticker said:


> This thread has taken a disturbing turn....:r


I'm just surprised it took this long!!:r


----------



## King James

DonJefe said:


> I'm just surprised it took this long!!:r


:tpd: got that right haha


----------



## drevim

DonJefe said:


> I'm just surprised it took this long!!:r


The Loft guys are always the problem causers....plus Sean :tu


----------



## Sean9689

drevim said:


> The Loft guys are always the problem causers....plus Sean :tu


You talkin' to me? 
Things are coming together around here (The Shack). Weather is nice and the golf carts are up and running. We just uncovered the jet skis and boats and plan to take them out in a bit. 2 of the 4 scooters are running...Dave is charging the others. Just about lunch time...all is good. Things are shaping up nicely and we just hanging out on a beautiful day. :tu


----------



## King James

Sean9689 said:


> You talkin' to me?
> Things are coming together around here (The Shack). Weather is nice and the golf carts are up and running. We just uncovered the jet skis and boats and plan to take them out in a bit. *2 of the 4 scooters are running*...Dave is charging the others. All in all, things are shaping up nicely. :tu


there are 4? I thought there was only 3 last year?


----------



## Sean9689

King James said:


> there are 4? I thought there was only 3 last year?


Nope, it's 4. Someone was probably hogging the other the entire weekend.


----------



## Guest

love the scooters! :z


----------



## icehog3

drevim said:


> The Loft guys are always the problem causers....plus Sean :tu


Tent screamers! :r



King James said:


> there are 4? I thought there was only 3 last year?





Sean9689 said:


> Nope, it's 4. Someone was probably hogging the other the entire weekend.


A giant chicken?  :r

Have a great weekend, Sean...are you working yet?  :r


----------



## Coach

hey is 15dz eggs enuff?????:chk:chk:chk


----------



## Sean9689

icehog3 said:


> Have a great weekend, Sean...are you working yet?  :r


If this is work, I'm not going to ever retire. 
Sitting out on the pier with Dave, Sam, and family. 
We're all smoking LaChina custom rolls that I scored from a friend who went to Cuba a few weeks back. I dry boxed them last week and they're smoking perfectly. Vintage cigars are great, but it's hard to beat a fresh custom rolled cigar straight from Cuba.


----------



## King James

Sean9689 said:


> If this is work, I'm not going to ever retire.
> Sitting out on the pier with Dave, Sam, and family.
> We're all smoking LaChina custom rolls that I scored from a friend who went to Cuba a few weeks back. I dry boxed them last week and they're smoking perfectly. Vintage cigars are great, but it's hard to beat a fresh custom rolled cigar straight from Cuba.


glad the memorial day weekend is going well. See you all in a few months :tu


----------



## seagarsmoker

King James said:


> there are 4? I thought there was only 3 last year?


Dave hides the fourth one and takes it for private rides so he can enjoy smoking his 'good' stuff...


----------



## Da Klugs

seagarsmoker said:


> Dave hides the fourth one and takes it for private rides so he can enjoy smoking his 'good' stuff...


It was broken last year. Fixed now.


----------



## icehog3

Sean9689 said:


> If this is work, I'm not going to ever retire.
> Sitting out on the pier with Dave, Sam, and family.
> We're all smoking LaChina custom rolls that I scored from a friend who went to Cuba a few weeks back. I dry boxed them last week and they're smoking perfectly. Vintage cigars are great, but it's hard to beat a fresh custom rolled cigar straight from Cuba.


Dayum....sounds great. Ejnoy the rest of the weekend Gents!


----------



## King James

Da Klugs said:


> It was broken last year. Fixed now.


I knew there was only 3 last year! haha


----------



## Da Klugs

*Please Post your Shirt Size!*

Addiction
allan3369
BobbyRitz
Bonggoy
Budman
Coach
cre8v1
*Da Klugs - XXL*
DAFU
Dandee
DETROITPHA357
Ms. Detroit
DonJefe
drevin
Germantown rob
GregC
cabinetsticker
hollywood
whiteboard
icehog3
ir13
Jbailey
joed
King James
M1903A1
mmblz
Mrs. Rock Star
N2Advnture
OpusXtasy
pnoon
pnutbutrsangwich
Queen James
raisin
Red Baron
RenoB
ResIpsa
Rock Star
SaltyMcGee
Sancho
seagarsmoker
Sean9689
Seanohue
shaerza
Simplified
Sir Tony
Smitdavi
spooble
Stick
stig
stinkie
tchariya
Tech-ninja
The Dakotan
TmoneYNYY
Toddzilla
Trogdor
Tw3nty


----------



## seagarsmoker

Da Klugs said:


> *Please Post your Shirt Size!*
> 
> Addiction
> allan3369
> BobbyRitz
> Bonggoy
> Budman
> Coach
> cre8v1
> *Da Klugs - XXL*
> DAFU
> Dandee
> DETROITPHA357
> Ms. Detroit
> DonJefe
> drevin
> Germantown rob
> GregC
> cabinetsticker
> hollywood
> whiteboard
> icehog3
> ir13
> Jbailey
> joed
> King James
> M1903A1
> mmblz
> Mrs. Rock Star
> N2Advnture
> OpusXtasy
> pnoon
> pnutbutrsangwich
> Queen James
> raisin
> Red Baron
> RenoB
> ResIpsa
> Rock Star
> SaltyMcGee
> Sancho
> *seagarsmoker XL*
> Sean9689
> Seanohue
> shaerza
> Simplified
> Sir Tony
> Smitdavi
> spooble
> Stick
> stig
> stinkie
> tchariya
> Tech-ninja
> The Dakotan
> TmoneYNYY
> Toddzilla
> Trogdor
> Tw3nty


Message to short!


----------



## ResIpsa

Originally Posted by *Da Klugs* http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1673151#post1673151 
_*Please Post your Shirt Size!*

Addiction
allan3369
BobbyRitz
Bonggoy
Budman
Coach
cre8v1
*Da Klugs - XXL*
DAFU
Dandee
DETROITPHA357
Ms. Detroit
DonJefe
drevin
Germantown rob
GregC
cabinetsticker
hollywood
whiteboard
icehog3
ir13
Jbailey
joed
King James
M1903A1
mmblz
Mrs. Rock Star
N2Advnture
OpusXtasy
pnoon
pnutbutrsangwich
Queen James
raisin
Red Baron
RenoB
*ResIpsa- medium
*Rock Star
SaltyMcGee
Sancho
*seagarsmoker XL*
Sean9689
Seanohue
shaerza
Simplified
Sir Tony
Smitdavi
spooble
Stick
stig
stinkie
tchariya
Tech-ninja
The Dakotan
TmoneYNYY
Toddzilla
Trogdor
Tw3nty_


----------



## ir13

Originally Posted by *Da Klugs* http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1673151#post1673151 

_*Please Post your Shirt Size!*_

_Addiction_
_allan3369_
_BobbyRitz_
_Bonggoy_
_Budman_
_Coach_
_cre8v1_
_*Da Klugs - XXL*_
_DAFU_
_Dandee_
_DETROITPHA357_
_Ms. Detroit_
_DonJefe_
_drevin_
_Germantown rob_
_GregC_
_cabinetsticker_
_hollywood_
_whiteboard_
_icehog3_
_*ir13 - XXL*_
_Jbailey_
_joed_
_King James_
_M1903A1_
_mmblz_
_Mrs. Rock Star_
_N2Advnture_
_OpusXtasy_
_pnoon_
_pnutbutrsangwich_
_Queen James_
_raisin_
_Red Baron_
_RenoB_
_*ResIpsa- medium*_
_Rock Star_
_SaltyMcGee_
_Sancho_
_*seagarsmoker XL*_
_Sean9689_
_Seanohue_
_shaerza_
_Simplified_
_Sir Tony_
_Smitdavi_
_spooble_
_Stick_
_stig_
_stinkie_
_tchariya_
_Tech-ninja_
_The Dakotan_
_TmoneYNYY_
_Toddzilla_
_Trogdor_
_Tw3nty_


----------



## Stick

Originally Posted by *Da Klugs* http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1673151#post1673151

_*Please Post your Shirt Size!*_

_Addiction_
_allan3369_
_BobbyRitz_
_Bonggoy_
_Budman_
_Coach_
_cre8v1_
_*Da Klugs - XXL*_
_DAFU_
_Dandee_
_DETROITPHA357_
_Ms. Detroit_
_DonJefe_
_drevin_
_Germantown rob_
_GregC_
_cabinetsticker_
_hollywood_
_whiteboard_
_icehog3_
_*ir13 - XXL*_
_Jbailey_
_joed_
_King James_
_M1903A1_
_mmblz_
_Mrs. Rock Star_
_N2Advnture_
_OpusXtasy_
_pnoon_
_pnutbutrsangwich_
_Queen James_
_raisin_
_Red Baron_
_RenoB_
_*ResIpsa- medium*_
_Rock Star_
_SaltyMcGee_
_Sancho_
_*seagarsmoker XL*_
_Sean9689_
_Seanohue_
_shaerza_
_Simplified_
_Sir Tony_
_Smitdavi_
_spooble_
_*Stick -* __*medium*_
_stig_
_stinkie_
_tchariya_
_Tech-ninja_
_The Dakotan_
_TmoneYNYY_
_Toddzilla_
_Trogdor_
_Tw3nty_


----------



## tkoeppjr

Da Klugs said:


> *Please Post your Shirt Size!*
> 
> Addiction
> allan3369
> BobbyRitz
> Bonggoy
> Budman
> Coach
> cre8v1
> *Da Klugs - XXL*
> DAFU
> Dandee
> DETROITPHA357
> Ms. Detroit
> DonJefe
> drevin
> Germantown rob
> GregC
> cabinetsticker
> hollywood
> whiteboard
> icehog3
> ir13
> Jbailey
> joed
> King James
> M1903A1
> mmblz
> Mrs. Rock Star
> N2Advnture
> OpusXtasy
> pnoon
> pnutbutrsangwich
> Queen James
> raisin
> Red Baron
> RenoB
> ResIpsa
> Rock Star
> SaltyMcGee
> Sancho
> seagarsmoker
> Sean9689
> Seanohue
> shaerza
> Simplified
> Sir Tony
> Smitdavi
> spooble
> Stick
> stig
> stinkie
> tchariya
> Tech-ninja
> The Dakotan
> *Tkoepp -- XL*
> TmoneYNYY
> Toddzilla
> Trogdor
> Tw3nty


...


----------



## shaerza

Originally Posted by *Da Klugs* http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1673151#post1673151 
_*Please Post your Shirt Size!*

Addiction
allan3369
BobbyRitz
Bonggoy
Budman
Coach
cre8v1
*Da Klugs - XXL*
DAFU
Dandee
DETROITPHA357
Ms. Detroit
DonJefe
drevin
Germantown rob
GregC
cabinetsticker
hollywood
whiteboard
icehog3
ir13
Jbailey
joed
King James
M1903A1
mmblz
Mrs. Rock Star
N2Advnture
OpusXtasy
pnoon
pnutbutrsangwich
Queen James
raisin
Red Baron
RenoB
ResIpsa
Rock Star
SaltyMcGee
Sancho
seagarsmoker
Sean9689
Seanohue
*shaerza -- L*
Simplified
Sir Tony
Smitdavi
spooble
Stick
stig
stinkie
tchariya
Tech-ninja
The Dakotan
*Tkoepp -- XL*
TmoneYNYY
Toddzilla
Trogdor
Tw3nty_


----------



## hamncheese

Stick said:


> Originally Posted by *Da Klugs* http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1673151#post1673151
> 
> _*Please Post your Shirt Size!*_
> 
> _Addiction_
> _allan3369_
> _BobbyRitz_
> _Bonggoy_
> _Budman_
> _Coach_
> _cre8v1_
> _*Da Klugs - XXL*_
> _DAFU_
> _Dandee_
> _DETROITPHA357_
> _Ms. Detroit_
> _DonJefe_
> _drevin_
> _Germantown rob_
> _GregC_
> _cabinetsticker_
> _hollywood_
> _whiteboard_
> _icehog3_
> _*ir13 - XXL*_
> _Jbailey_
> _joed_
> _King James_
> _M1903A1_
> _mmblz_
> _Mrs. Rock Star_
> _N2Advnture_
> _OpusXtasy_
> _pnoon_
> *pnutbutrsangwich XL*
> _Queen James_
> _raisin_
> _Red Baron_
> _RenoB_
> _*ResIpsa- medium*_
> _Rock Star_
> _SaltyMcGee_
> _Sancho_
> _*seagarsmoker XL*_
> _Sean9689_
> _Seanohue_
> *shaerza --L*
> _Simplified_
> _Sir Tony_
> _Smitdavi_
> _spooble_
> _*Stick -* __*medium*_
> _stig_
> _stinkie_
> _tchariya_
> _Tech-ninja_
> _The Dakotan_
> *Tkoepp -- XL*
> _TmoneYNYY_
> _Toddzilla_
> _Trogdor_
> _Tw3nty_


Just to keep things together :tu


----------



## pnoon

Stick said:


> Originally Posted by *Da Klugs* http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1673151#post1673151
> 
> _*Please Post your Shirt Size!*_
> 
> _Addiction_
> _allan3369_
> _BobbyRitz_
> _Bonggoy_
> _Budman_
> _Coach_
> _cre8v1_
> _*Da Klugs - XXL*_
> _DAFU_
> _Dandee_
> _DETROITPHA357_
> _Ms. Detroit_
> _DonJefe_
> _drevin_
> _Germantown rob_
> _GregC_
> _cabinetsticker_
> _hollywood_
> _whiteboard_
> _icehog3_
> _*ir13 - XXL*_
> _Jbailey_
> _joed_
> _King James_
> _M1903A1_
> _mmblz_
> _Mrs. Rock Star_
> _N2Advnture_
> _OpusXtasy_
> *pnoon XL*
> *pnutbutrsangwich XL*
> _Queen James_
> _raisin_
> _Red Baron_
> _RenoB_
> _*ResIpsa- medium*_
> _Rock Star_
> _SaltyMcGee_
> _Sancho_
> _*seagarsmoker XL*_
> _Sean9689_
> _Seanohue_
> *shaerza --L*
> _Simplified_
> _Sir Tony_
> _Smitdavi_
> _spooble_
> _*Stick -* __*medium*_
> _stig_
> _stinkie_
> _tchariya_
> _Tech-ninja_
> _The Dakotan_
> *Tkoepp -- XL*
> _TmoneYNYY_
> _Toddzilla_
> _Trogdor_
> _Tw3nty_


Just to keep things together :tu


----------



## Coach

thx dave

_*Please Post your Shirt Size!*_

_Addiction_
_allan3369_
_BobbyRitz_
_Bonggoy_
_Budman_
_*Coach- XXL*_
_cre8v1_
_*Da Klugs - XXL*_
_DAFU_
_Dandee_
_DETROITPHA357_
_Ms. Detroit_
_DonJefe_
_drevin_
_Germantown rob_
_GregC_
_cabinetsticker_
_hollywood_
_whiteboard_
_icehog3_
_*ir13 - XXL*_
_Jbailey_
_joed_
_King James_
_M1903A1_
_mmblz_
_Mrs. Rock Star_
_N2Advnture_
_OpusXtasy_
_pnoon_
_pnutbutrsangwich_
_Queen James_
_raisin_
_Red Baron_
_RenoB_
_*ResIpsa- medium*_
_Rock Star_
_SaltyMcGee_
_Sancho_
_*seagarsmoker XL*_
_Sean9689_
_Seanohue_
_shaerza_
_Simplified_
_Sir Tony_
_Smitdavi_
_spooble_
_*Stick -* __*medium*_
_stig_
_stinkie_
_tchariya_
_Tech-ninja_
_The Dakotan_
_TmoneYNYY_
_Toddzilla_
_Trogdor_
_Tw3nty_


----------



## King James

^^ Coach, looks like we lost a couple shirt sizes that were listed. Tried to re-add the guys... hope I didn't miss one.. its early!

*Please Post your Shirt Size!*

Addiction
allan3369
BobbyRitz
Bonggoy
Budman
*Coach- XXL*
cre8v1
*Da Klugs - XXL*
DAFU
Dandee
DETROITPHA357
Ms. Detroit
DonJefe
drevin
Germantown rob
GregC
cabinetsticker
hollywood
whiteboard
icehog3
*ir13 - XXL*
Jbailey
joed
*King James - XXL*
M1903A1
mmblz
Mrs. Rock Star
N2Advnture
OpusXtasy
*pnoon - XL*
*pnutbutrsangwich - XL*
Queen James
raisin
Red Baron
RenoB
ResIpsa- medium
Rock Star
SaltyMcGee
Sancho
*seagarsmoker - XL*
Sean9689
Seanohue
*shaerza - L*
Simplified
Sir Tony
Smitdavi
spooble
*Stick - medium*
stig
stinkie
tchariya
Tech-ninja
The Dakotan
TmoneYNYY
Toddzilla
Trogdor
Tw3nty


----------



## icehog3

*Please Post your Shirt Size!*

Addiction
allan3369
BobbyRitz
Bonggoy
Budman
*Coach- XXL*
cre8v1
*Da Klugs - XXL*
DAFU
Dandee
DETROITPHA357
Ms. Detroit
DonJefe
drevin
Germantown rob
GregC
cabinetsticker
hollywood
whiteboard
*icehog3 - XXL*
*ir13 - XXL*
Jbailey
joed
*King James - XXL*
M1903A1
mmblz
Mrs. Rock Star
N2Advnture
OpusXtasy
*pnoon - XL*
*pnutbutrsangwich - XL*
Queen James
raisin
Red Baron
RenoB
ResIpsa- medium
Rock Star
SaltyMcGee
Sancho
*seagarsmoker - XL*
Sean9689
Seanohue
*shaerza - L*
Simplified
Sir Tony
Smitdavi
spooble
*Stick - medium*
stig
stinkie
tchariya
Tech-ninja
The Dakotan
TmoneYNYY
Toddzilla
Trogdor
Tw3nty


----------



## DonJefe

Addiction
allan3369
BobbyRitz
Bonggoy
Budman
Coach- XXL
cre8v1
Da Klugs - XXL
DAFU
Dandee
DETROITPHA357
Ms. Detroit
*DonJefe- XL*
drevin
Germantown rob
GregC
cabinetsticker
hollywood
whiteboard
icehog3 - XXL
ir13 - XXL
Jbailey
joed
King James - XXL
M1903A1
mmblz
Mrs. Rock Star
N2Advnture
OpusXtasy
pnoon - XL
pnutbutrsangwich - XL
Queen James
raisin
Red Baron
RenoB
ResIpsa- medium
Rock Star
SaltyMcGee
Sancho
seagarsmoker - XL
Sean9689
Seanohue
shaerza - L
Simplified
Sir Tony
Smitdavi
spooble
Stick - medium
stig
stinkie
tchariya
Tech-ninja
The Dakotan
TmoneYNYY
Toddzilla
Trogdor
Tw3nty


----------



## pnoon

Hotel booked. Flight booked. :tu

I'm ready!


----------



## King James

pnoon said:


> Hotel booked. Flight booked. :tu
> 
> I'm ready!


good to hear! :tu


----------



## pnoon

King James said:


> good to hear! :tu


Airfares are only going to go up.


----------



## Puffy69

Addiction
allan3369
BobbyRitz
Bonggoy
Budman
Coach- XXL
cre8v1
Da Klugs - XXL
DAFU
Dandee
DETROITPHA357
Ms. Detroit
DonJefe- XL
drevin
Germantown rob
GregC
cabinetsticker
hollywood
whiteboard
icehog3 - XXL
ir13 - XXL
Jbailey
joed
King James - XXL
M1903A1
mmblz
Mrs. Rock Star
N2Advnture
OpusXtasy
pnoon - XL
pnutbutrsangwich - XL
Queen James
raisin
Red Baron
RenoB
ResIpsa- medium
Rock Star-3X
SaltyMcGee
Sancho
seagarsmoker - XL
Sean9689
Seanohue
shaerza - L
Simplified
Sir Tony
Smitdavi
spooble
Stick - medium
stig
stinkie
tchariya
Tech-ninja
The Dakotan
TmoneYNYY
Toddzilla-Medium
Trogdor
Tw3nty


----------



## spooble

Addiction
allan3369
BobbyRitz
Bonggoy
Budman
Coach- XXL
cre8v1
Da Klugs - XXL
DAFU
Dandee
DETROITPHA357
Ms. Detroit
DonJefe- XL
drevin
Germantown rob
GregC
cabinetsticker
hollywood
whiteboard
icehog3 - XXL
ir13 - XXL
Jbailey
joed
King James - XXL
M1903A1
mmblz
Mrs. Rock Star
N2Advnture
OpusXtasy
pnoon - XL
pnutbutrsangwich - XL
Queen James
raisin
Red Baron
RenoB
ResIpsa- medium
Rock Star-3X
SaltyMcGee
Sancho
seagarsmoker - XL
Sean9689
Seanohue
shaerza - L
Simplified
Sir Tony
Smitdavi
spooble - L
Stick - medium
stig
stinkie
tchariya
Tech-ninja
The Dakotan
TmoneYNYY
Toddzilla-Medium
Trogdor
Tw3nty


----------



## Jbailey

Addiction
allan3369
BobbyRitz
Bonggoy
Budman
Coach- XXL
cre8v1
Da Klugs - XXL
DAFU
Dandee
DETROITPHA357
Ms. Detroit
DonJefe- XL
drevin
Germantown rob
GregC
cabinetsticker
hollywood
whiteboard
icehog3 - XXL
ir13 - XXL
Jbailey - XL
joed
King James - XXL
M1903A1
mmblz
Mrs. Rock Star
N2Advnture
OpusXtasy
pnoon - XL
pnutbutrsangwich - XL
Queen James
raisin
Red Baron
RenoB
ResIpsa- medium
Rock Star-3X
SaltyMcGee
Sancho
seagarsmoker - XL
Sean9689
Seanohue
shaerza - L
Simplified
Sir Tony
Smitdavi
spooble - L
Stick - medium
stig
stinkie
tchariya
Tech-ninja
The Dakotan
TmoneYNYY
Toddzilla-Medium
Trogdor
Tw3nty


----------



## Tw3nty

[Addiction
allan3369
BobbyRitz
Bonggoy
Budman
Coach- XXL
cre8v1
Da Klugs - XXL
DAFU
Dandee
DETROITPHA357
Ms. Detroit
DonJefe- XL
drevin
Germantown rob
GregC
cabinetsticker
hollywood
whiteboard
icehog3 - XXL
ir13 - XXL
Jbailey - XL
joed
King James - XXL
M1903A1
mmblz
Mrs. Rock Star
N2Advnture
OpusXtasy
pnoon - XL
pnutbutrsangwich - XL
Queen James
raisin
Red Baron
RenoB
ResIpsa- medium
Rock Star-3X
SaltyMcGee
Sancho
seagarsmoker - XL
Sean9689
Seanohue
shaerza - L
Simplified
Sir Tony
Smitdavi
spooble - L
Stick - medium
stig
stinkie
tchariya
Tech-ninja
The Dakotan
TmoneYNYY
Toddzilla-Medium
Trogdor
*Tw3nty - XXL
*


----------



## smitdavi

Addiction
allan3369
BobbyRitz
Bonggoy
Budman
*Coach- XXL*
cre8v1
*Da Klugs - XXL*
DAFU
Dandee
DETROITPHA357
Ms. Detroit
*DonJefe- XL*
drevin
Germantown rob
GregC
cabinetsticker
hollywood
whiteboard
*icehog3 - XXL
ir13 - XXL
Jbailey - XL
*joed
*King James - XXL*
M1903A1
mmblz
Mrs. Rock Star
N2Advnture
OpusXtasy
*pnoon - XL
pnutbutrsangwich - XL*
Queen James
raisin
Red Baron
RenoB
*ResIpsa- medium*
*Rock Star-3X*
SaltyMcGee
Sancho
*seagarsmoker - XL
*Sean9689
Seanohue
*shaerza - L
*Simplified
Sir Tony
*Smitdavi- L
spooble - L
Stick - medium*
stig
stinkie
tchariya
Tech-ninja
The Dakotan
TmoneYNYY
*Toddzilla-Medium*
Trogdor
*Tw3nty - XXL*


----------



## drevim

Addiction
allan3369
BobbyRitz
Bonggoy
Budman
*Coach- XXL*
cre8v1
*Da Klugs - XXL*
DAFU
Dandee
DETROITPHA357
Ms. Detroit
*DonJefe- XL*
*drevim 3XL*
Germantown rob
GregC
cabinetsticker
hollywood
whiteboard
*icehog3 - XXL
ir13 - XXL
Jbailey - XL
*joed
*King James - XXL*
M1903A1
mmblz
Mrs. Rock Star
N2Advnture
OpusXtasy
*pnoon - XL
pnutbutrsangwich - XL*
Queen James
raisin
Red Baron
RenoB
*ResIpsa- medium*
*Rock Star-3X*
SaltyMcGee
Sancho
*seagarsmoker - XL
*Sean9689
Seanohue
*shaerza - L
*Simplified
Sir Tony
*Smitdavi- L
spooble - L
Stick - medium*
stig
stinkie
tchariya
Tech-ninja
The Dakotan
TmoneYNYY
*Toddzilla-Medium* (LOL :tu)
Trogdor
*Tw3nty - XXL*


----------



## Seanohue

Addiction
allan3369
BobbyRitz
Bonggoy
Budman
*Coach- XXL*
cre8v1
*Da Klugs - XXL*
DAFU
Dandee
DETROITPHA357
Ms. Detroit
*DonJefe- XL*
*drevim 3XL*
Germantown rob
GregC
cabinetsticker
hollywood
whiteboard
*icehog3 - XXL
ir13 - XXL
Jbailey - XL
*joed
*King James - XXL*
M1903A1
mmblz
Mrs. Rock Star
N2Advnture
OpusXtasy
*pnoon - XL
pnutbutrsangwich - XL*
Queen James
raisin
Red Baron
RenoB
*ResIpsa- medium*
*Rock Star-3X*
SaltyMcGee
Sancho
*seagarsmoker - XL
*Sean9689
*Seanohue - L *
*shaerza - XL
*Simplified
Sir Tony
*Smitdavi- L
spooble - L
Stick - medium*
stig
stinkie
tchariya
Tech-ninja
The Dakotan
TmoneYNYY
*Toddzilla-Medium* (LOL :tu)
Trogdor
*Tw3nty - XXL*


----------



## Coach

Toddzilla-Medium (LOL )

who the phuck you kidding Todd:r:BS


----------



## RenoB

Addiction
allan3369
BobbyRitz
Bonggoy
Budman
*Coach- XXL*
cre8v1
*Da Klugs - XXL*
DAFU
Dandee
DETROITPHA357
Ms. Detroit
*DonJefe- XL*
*drevim 3XL*
Germantown rob
GregC
cabinetsticker
hollywood
whiteboard
*icehog3 - XXL
ir13 - XXL
Jbailey - XL
*joed
*King James - XXL*
M1903A1
mmblz
Mrs. Rock Star
N2Advnture
OpusXtasy
*pnoon - XL
pnutbutrsangwich - XL*
Queen James
raisin
Red Baron
*RenoB - 3X*
*ResIpsa- medium*
*Rock Star-3X*
SaltyMcGee
Sancho
*seagarsmoker - XL
*Sean9689
*Seanohue - L *
*shaerza - XL
*Simplified
Sir Tony
*Smitdavi- L
spooble - L
Stick - medium*
stig
stinkie
tchariya
Tech-ninja
The Dakotan
TmoneYNYY
*Toddzilla-Medium* (LOL :tu)
Trogdor
*Tw3nty - XXL*


----------



## JPH

I'm a maybe...Those of you who know me know I'm going to be in NY and can't get any time off work so it sure would be a struggle to get there...

I'm going to try my best....I would HATE to miss the shack... would be my third time attending.

Just letting everyone know.


----------



## DAFU

Addiction
allan3369
BobbyRitz
Bonggoy
Budman
Coach- XXL
cre8v1
Da Klugs - XXL
DAFU - L
Dandee
DETROITPHA357
Ms. Detroit
DonJefe- XL
drevim 3XL
Germantown rob
GregC
cabinetsticker
hollywood
whiteboard
icehog3 - XXL
ir13 - XXL
Jbailey - XL
joed
King James - XXL
M1903A1
mmblz
Mrs. Rock Star
N2Advnture
OpusXtasy
pnoon - XL
pnutbutrsangwich - XL
Queen James
raisin
Red Baron
RenoB - 3X
ResIpsa- medium
Rock Star-3X
SaltyMcGee
Sancho
seagarsmoker - XL
Sean9689
Seanohue - L 
shaerza - XL
Simplified
Sir Tony
Smitdavi- L
spooble - L
Stick - medium
stig
stinkie
tchariya
Tech-ninja
The Dakotan
TmoneYNYY
Toddzilla-Medium (LOL )
Trogdor
Tw3nty - XXL
____


----------



## Queen James

Addiction
allan3369
BobbyRitz
Bonggoy
Budman
Coach- XXL
cre8v1
Da Klugs - XXL
DAFU
Dandee
DETROITPHA357
Ms. Detroit
DonJefe- XL
drevin
Germantown rob
GregC
cabinetsticker
hollywood
whiteboard
icehog3 - XXL
ir13 - XXL
Jbailey - XL
joed
King James - XXL
M1903A1
mmblz
Mrs. Rock Star
N2Advnture
OpusXtasy
pnoon - XL
pnutbutrsangwich - XL
Queen James *Small (if possible) will settle for Medium*
raisin
Red Baron
RenoB
ResIpsa- medium
Rock Star-3X
SaltyMcGee
Sancho
seagarsmoker - XL
Sean9689
Seanohue
shaerza - L
Simplified
Sir Tony
Smitdavi- L
spooble - L
Stick - medium
stig
stinkie
tchariya
Tech-ninja
The Dakotan
TmoneYNYY
Toddzilla-Medium
Trogdor
Tw3nty - XXL


----------



## SaltyMcGee

Addiction
allan3369
BobbyRitz
Bonggoy
Budman
Coach- XXL
cre8v1
Da Klugs - XXL
DAFU
Dandee
DETROITPHA357
Ms. Detroit
DonJefe- XL
drevin
Germantown rob
GregC
cabinetsticker
hollywood
whiteboard
icehog3 - XXL
ir13 - XXL
Jbailey - XL
joed
King James - XXL
M1903A1
mmblz
Mrs. Rock Star
N2Advnture
OpusXtasy
pnoon - XL
pnutbutrsangwich - XL
Queen James *Small (if possible) will settle for Medium*
raisin
Red Baron
RenoB
ResIpsa- medium
Rock Star-3X
SaltyMcGee-XL
Sancho
seagarsmoker - XL
Sean9689
Seanohue
shaerza - L
Simplified
Sir Tony
Smitdavi- L
spooble - L
Stick - medium
stig
stinkie
tchariya
Tech-ninja
The Dakotan
TmoneYNYY
Toddzilla-Medium
Trogdor
Tw3nty - XXL


----------



## The Dakotan

Addiction
allan3369
BobbyRitz
Bonggoy
Budman
Coach- XXL
cre8v1
Da Klugs - XXL
DAFU
Dandee
DETROITPHA357
Ms. Detroit
DonJefe- XL
drevin
Germantown rob
GregC
cabinetsticker
hollywood
whiteboard
icehog3 - XXL
ir13 - XXL
Jbailey - XL
joed
King James - XXL
M1903A1
mmblz
Mrs. Rock Star
N2Advnture
OpusXtasy
pnoon - XL
pnutbutrsangwich - XL
Queen James *Small (if possible) will settle for Medium*
raisin
Red Baron
RenoB
ResIpsa- medium
Rock Star-3X
SaltyMcGee
Sancho
seagarsmoker - XL
Sean9689
Seanohue
shaerza - L
Simplified
Sir Tony
Smitdavi- L
spooble - L
Stick - medium
stig
stinkie
tchariya
Tech-ninja
The Dakotan - XL
TmoneYNYY
Toddzilla-Medium
Trogdor
Tw3nty - XXL


----------



## shaerza

Addiction
allan3369
BobbyRitz
Bonggoy
Budman
Coach- XXL
cre8v1
Da Klugs - XXL
DAFU
Dandee
DETROITPHA357
Ms. Detroit
DonJefe- XL
drevin
Germantown rob
GregC
cabinetsticker
hollywood
whiteboard
icehog3 - XXL
ir13 - XXL
Jbailey - XL
joed
King James - XXL
M1903A1
mmblz
Mrs. Rock Star
N2Advnture
OpusXtasy
pnoon - XL
pnutbutrsangwich - XL
Queen James *Small (if possible) will settle for Medium*
raisin
Red Baron
RenoB
ResIpsa- medium
Rock Star-3X
SaltyMcGee
Sancho
seagarsmoker - XL
Sean9689
Seanohue
shaerza - XL
Simplified
Sir Tony
Smitdavi- L
spooble - L
Stick - medium
stig
stinkie
tchariya
Tech-ninja
The Dakotan - XL
TmoneYNYY
Toddzilla-Medium
Trogdor
Tw3nty - XXL


----------



## SaltyMcGee

I noticed my shirt size was removed from the previous posts....



shaerza said:


> Addiction
> allan3369
> BobbyRitz
> Bonggoy
> Budman
> Coach- XXL
> cre8v1
> Da Klugs - XXL
> DAFU
> Dandee
> DETROITPHA357
> Ms. Detroit
> DonJefe- XL
> drevin
> Germantown rob
> GregC
> cabinetsticker
> hollywood
> whiteboard
> icehog3 - XXL
> ir13 - XXL
> Jbailey - XL
> joed
> King James - XXL
> M1903A1
> mmblz
> Mrs. Rock Star
> N2Advnture
> OpusXtasy
> pnoon - XL
> pnutbutrsangwich - XL
> Queen James *Small (if possible) will settle for Medium*
> raisin
> Red Baron
> RenoB
> ResIpsa- medium
> Rock Star-3X
> SaltyMcGee - XL
> Sancho
> seagarsmoker - XL
> Sean9689
> Seanohue
> shaerza - XL
> Simplified
> Sir Tony
> Smitdavi- L
> spooble - L
> Stick - medium
> stig
> stinkie
> tchariya
> Tech-ninja
> The Dakotan - XL
> TmoneYNYY
> Toddzilla-Medium Tent
> Trogdor
> Tw3nty - XXL


----------



## TMoneYNYY

Addiction
allan3369
BobbyRitz
Bonggoy
Budman
Coach- XXL
cre8v1
Da Klugs - XXL
DAFU
Dandee
DETROITPHA357
Ms. Detroit
DonJefe- XL
drevin
Germantown rob
GregC
cabinetsticker
hollywood
whiteboard
icehog3 - XXL
ir13 - XXL
Jbailey - XL
joed
King James - XXL
M1903A1
mmblz
Mrs. Rock Star
N2Advnture
OpusXtasy
pnoon - XL
pnutbutrsangwich - XL
Queen James Small (if possible) will settle for Medium
raisin
Red Baron
RenoB
ResIpsa- medium
Rock Star-3X
SaltyMcGee - XL
Sancho
seagarsmoker - XL
Sean9689
Seanohue
shaerza - XL
Simplified
Sir Tony
Smitdavi- L
spooble - L
Stick - medium
stig
stinkie
tchariya
Tech-ninja
The Dakotan - XL
*TmoneYNYY-XL*
Toddzilla-Medium Tent
Trogdor
Tw3nty - XXL


----------



## tchariya

Addiction
allan3369
BobbyRitz
Bonggoy
Budman
Coach- XXL
cre8v1
Da Klugs - XXL
DAFU
Dandee
DETROITPHA357
Ms. Detroit
DonJefe- XL
drevin
Germantown rob
GregC
cabinetsticker
hollywood
whiteboard
icehog3 - XXL
ir13 - XXL
Jbailey - XL
joed
King James - XXL
M1903A1
mmblz
Mrs. Rock Star
N2Advnture
OpusXtasy
pnoon - XL
pnutbutrsangwich - XL
Queen James Small (if possible) will settle for Medium
raisin
Red Baron
RenoB
ResIpsa- medium
Rock Star-3X
SaltyMcGee - XL
Sancho
seagarsmoker - XL
Sean9689
Seanohue
shaerza - XL
Simplified
Sir Tony
Smitdavi- L
spooble - L
Stick - medium
stig
stinkie
tchariya - XXXL
Tech-ninja
The Dakotan - XL
TmoneYNYY-XL
Toddzilla-Medium Tent
Trogdor
Tw3nty - XXL


----------



## smitdavi

So stoked about meeting everyone...this will be awesome!


----------



## ToddziLLa

Coach said:


> Toddzilla-Medium (LOL )
> 
> who the phuck you kidding Todd:r:BS


I know, I'm usually an XS. :ss


----------



## BobbyRitz

Addiction
allan3369
BobbyRitz XL
Bonggoy
Budman
Coach- XXL
cre8v1
Da Klugs - XXL
DAFU
Dandee
DETROITPHA357
Ms. Detroit
DonJefe- XL
drevin
Germantown rob
GregC
cabinetsticker
hollywood
whiteboard
icehog3 - XXL
ir13 - XXL
Jbailey - XL
joed
King James - XXL
M1903A1
mmblz
Mrs. Rock Star
N2Advnture
OpusXtasy
pnoon - XL
pnutbutrsangwich - XL
Queen James Small (if possible) will settle for Medium
raisin
Red Baron
RenoB
ResIpsa- medium
Rock Star-3X
SaltyMcGee - XL
Sancho
seagarsmoker - XL
Sean9689
Seanohue
shaerza - XL
Simplified
Sir Tony
Smitdavi- L
spooble - L
Stick - medium
stig
stinkie
tchariya - XXXL
Tech-ninja
The Dakotan - XL
TmoneYNYY-XL
Toddzilla-Medium Tent
Trogdor
Tw3nty - XXL


----------



## Siebec

Addiction
allan3369
BobbyRitz XL
Bonggoy
Budman
Coach- XXL
cre8v1
Da Klugs - XXL
DAFU
Dandee
DETROITPHA357
Ms. Detroit
DonJefe- XL
drevin
Germantown rob
GregC
cabinetsticker
hollywood
whiteboard
icehog3 - XXL
ir13 - XXL
Jbailey - XL
joed
King James - XXL
M1903A1
mmblz
Mrs. Rock Star
N2Advnture
OpusXtasy
pnoon - XL
pnutbutrsangwich - XL
Queen James Small (if possible) will settle for Medium
raisin
Red Baron
RenoB
ResIpsa- medium
Rock Star-3X
SaltyMcGee - XL
Sancho
seagarsmoker - XL
Sean9689
Seanohue
shaerza - XL
Siebec - L
Simplified
Sir Tony
Smitdavi- L
spooble - L
Stick - medium
stig
stinkie
tchariya - XXXL
Tech-ninja
The Dakotan - XL
TmoneYNYY-XL
Toddzilla-Medium Tent
Trogdor
Tw3nty - XXL


----------



## Guest

Addiction
allan3369
BobbyRitz XL
Bonggoy
Budman
Coach- XXL
cre8v1
Da Klugs - XXL
DAFU
Dandee
DETROITPHA357
Ms. Detroit
DonJefe- XL
drevin
Germantown rob
GregC
cabinetsticker - 3XL
hollywood
whiteboard
icehog3 - XXL
ir13 - XXL
Jbailey - XL
joed
King James - XXL
M1903A1
mmblz
Mrs. Rock Star
N2Advnture
OpusXtasy
pnoon - XL
pnutbutrsangwich - XL
Queen James Small (if possible) will settle for Medium
raisin
Red Baron
RenoB
ResIpsa- medium
Rock Star-3X
SaltyMcGee - XL
Sancho
seagarsmoker - XL
Sean9689
Seanohue
shaerza - XL
Siebec - L
Simplified
Sir Tony
Smitdavi- L
spooble - L
Stick - medium
stig
stinkie
tchariya - XXXL
Tech-ninja
The Dakotan - XL
TmoneYNYY-XL
Toddzilla-Medium Tent
Trogdor
Tw3nty - XXL


----------



## bonggoy

Addiction
allan3369
BobbyRitz XL
Bonggoy - Medium
Budman
Coach- XXL
cre8v1
Da Klugs - XXL
DAFU
Dandee
DETROITPHA357
Ms. Detroit
DonJefe- XL
drevin
Germantown rob
GregC
cabinetsticker - 3XL
hollywood
whiteboard
icehog3 - XXL
ir13 - XXL
Jbailey - XL
joed
King James - XXL
M1903A1
mmblz
Mrs. Rock Star
N2Advnture
OpusXtasy
pnoon - XL
pnutbutrsangwich - XL
Queen James Small (if possible) will settle for Medium
raisin
Red Baron
RenoB
ResIpsa- medium
Rock Star-3X
SaltyMcGee - XL
Sancho
seagarsmoker - XL
Sean9689
Seanohue
shaerza - XL
Siebec - L
Simplified
Sir Tony
Smitdavi- L
spooble - L
Stick - medium
stig
stinkie
tchariya - XXXL
Tech-ninja
The Dakotan - XL
TmoneYNYY-XL
Toddzilla-Medium Tent
Trogdor
Tw3nty - XXL


----------



## RenoB

Addiction
allan3369
BobbyRitz XL
Bonggoy - Medium
Budman
Coach- XXL
cre8v1
Da Klugs - XXL
DAFU
Dandee
DETROITPHA357
Ms. Detroit
DonJefe- XL
drevin
Germantown rob
GregC
cabinetsticker - 3XL
hollywood
whiteboard
icehog3 - XXL
ir13 - XXL
Jbailey - XL
joed
King James - XXL
M1903A1
mmblz
Mrs. Rock Star
N2Advnture
OpusXtasy
pnoon - XL
pnutbutrsangwich - XL
Queen James Small (if possible) will settle for Medium
raisin
Red Baron
RenoB - 3XL
ResIpsa- medium
Rock Star-3X
SaltyMcGee - XL
Sancho
seagarsmoker - XL
Sean9689
Seanohue
shaerza - XL
Siebec - L
Simplified
Sir Tony
Smitdavi- L
spooble - L
Stick - medium
stig
stinkie
tchariya - XXXL
Tech-ninja
The Dakotan - XL
TmoneYNYY-XL
Toddzilla-Medium Tent
Trogdor
Tw3nty - XXL


----------



## hollywood

Addiction
allan3369
BobbyRitz XL
Bonggoy - Medium
Budman
Coach- XXL
cre8v1
Da Klugs - XXL
DAFU
Dandee
DETROITPHA357
Ms. Detroit
DonJefe- XL
drevin
Germantown rob
GregC
cabinetsticker - 3XL
hollywood - S or M
whiteboard
icehog3 - XXL
ir13 - XXL
Jbailey - XL
joed
King James - XXL
M1903A1
mmblz
Mrs. Rock Star
N2Advnture
OpusXtasy
pnoon - XL
pnutbutrsangwich - XL
Queen James Small (if possible) will settle for Medium
raisin
Red Baron
RenoB - 3XL
ResIpsa- medium
Rock Star-3X
SaltyMcGee - XL
Sancho
seagarsmoker - XL
Sean9689
Seanohue
shaerza - XL
Siebec - L
Simplified
Sir Tony
Smitdavi- L
spooble - L
Stick - medium
stig
stinkie
tchariya - XXXL
Tech-ninja
The Dakotan - XL
TmoneYNYY-XL
Toddzilla-Medium Tent
Trogdor
Tw3nty - XXL


----------



## raisin

Addiction
allan3369
BobbyRitz XL
Bonggoy - Medium
Budman
Coach- XXL
cre8v1
Da Klugs - XXL
DAFU
Dandee
DETROITPHA357
Ms. Detroit
DonJefe- XL
drevin
Germantown rob
GregC
cabinetsticker - 3XL
hollywood - S or M
whiteboard
icehog3 - XXL
ir13 - XXL
Jbailey - XL
joed
King James - XXL
M1903A1
mmblz
Mrs. Rock Star
N2Advnture
OpusXtasy
pnoon - XL
pnutbutrsangwich - XL
Queen James Small (if possible) will settle for Medium
raisin - XL
Red Baron
RenoB - 3XL
ResIpsa- medium
Rock Star-3X
SaltyMcGee - XL
Sancho
seagarsmoker - XL
Sean9689
Seanohue
shaerza - XL
Siebec - L
Simplified
Sir Tony
Smitdavi- L
spooble - L
Stick - medium
stig
stinkie
tchariya - XXXL
Tech-ninja
The Dakotan - XL
TmoneYNYY-XL
Toddzilla-Medium Tent
Trogdor
Tw3nty - XXL


----------



## germantown rob

Addiction
allan3369
BobbyRitz XL
Bonggoy - Medium
Budman
Coach- XXL
cre8v1
Da Klugs - XXL
DAFU
Dandee
DETROITPHA357
Ms. Detroit
DonJefe- XL
drevin
Germantown rob- XL
GregC
cabinetsticker - 3XL
hollywood - S or M
whiteboard
icehog3 - XXL
ir13 - XXL
Jbailey - XL
joed
King James - XXL
M1903A1
mmblz
Mrs. Rock Star
N2Advnture
OpusXtasy
pnoon - XL
pnutbutrsangwich - XL
Queen James Small (if possible) will settle for Medium
raisin - XL
Red Baron
RenoB - 3XL
ResIpsa- medium
Rock Star-3X
SaltyMcGee - XL
Sancho
seagarsmoker - XL
Sean9689
Seanohue
shaerza - XL
Siebec - L
Simplified
Sir Tony
Smitdavi- L
spooble - L
Stick - medium
stig
stinkie
tchariya - XXXL
Tech-ninja
The Dakotan - XL
TmoneYNYY-XL
Toddzilla-Medium Tent
Trogdor
Tw3nty - XXL


----------



## Coach

maslo- halter or somethg that goes with my FA armor 

j/k it will be nice to see you again


----------



## King James

*Shirt Sizes*

Addiction
allan3369
*BobbyRitz XL*
*Bonggoy - Medium*
Budman
*Coach- XXL*
cre8v1
*Da Klugs - XXL*
DAFU
Dandee
DETROITPHA357
Ms. Detroit
*DonJefe- XL*
drevin
*Germantown rob- XL*
GregC
*cabinetsticker - 3XL*
*hollywood - S or M*
whiteboard
*icehog3 - XXL*
*ir13 - XXL*
*Jbailey - XL*
joed
*King James - XXL*
M1903A1
mmblz
Mrs. Rock Star
N2Advnture
OpusXtasy
*pnoon - XL*
*pnutbutrsangwich - XL*
*Queen James Small (if possible) will settle for Medium*
*raisin - XL*
Red Baron
*RenoB - 3XL*
*ResIpsa- medium*
*Rock Star-3X*
*SaltyMcGee - XL*
Sancho
*seagarsmoker - XL*
Sean9689
Seanohue
*shaerza - XL*
*Siebec - L*
Simplified
Sir Tony
*Smitdavi- L*
*spooble - L*
*Stick - medium*
stig
stinkie
*tchariya - XXXL*
Tech-ninja
*The Dakotan - XL*
*TmoneYNYY-XL*
*Toddzilla-Medium Tent*
Trogdor
*Tw3nty - XXL*


----------



## M1903A1

*Shirt Sizes*

Addiction
allan3369
*BobbyRitz XL*
*Bonggoy - Medium*
Budman
*Coach- XXL*
cre8v1
*Da Klugs - XXL*
DAFU
Dandee
DETROITPHA357
Ms. Detroit
*DonJefe- XL*
drevin
*Germantown rob- XL*
GregC
*cabinetsticker - 3XL*
*hollywood - S or M*
whiteboard
*icehog3 - XXL*
*ir13 - XXL*
*Jbailey - XL*
joed
*King James - XXL*
*M1903A1 - L*
mmblz
Mrs. Rock Star
N2Advnture
OpusXtasy
*pnoon - XL*
*pnutbutrsangwich - XL*
*Queen James Small (if possible) will settle for Medium*
*raisin - XL*
Red Baron
*RenoB - 3XL*
*ResIpsa- medium*
*Rock Star-3X*
*SaltyMcGee - XL*
Sancho
*seagarsmoker - XL*
Sean9689
Seanohue
*shaerza - XL*
*Siebec - L*
Simplified
Sir Tony
*Smitdavi- L*
*spooble - L*
*Stick - medium*
stig
stinkie
*tchariya - XXXL*
Tech-ninja
*The Dakotan - XL*
*TmoneYNYY-XL*
*Toddzilla-Medium Tent*
Trogdor
*Tw3nty - XXL*


----------



## cre8v1

*Shirt Sizes*

Addiction
allan3369
*BobbyRitz XL*
*Bonggoy - Medium*
Budman
*Coach- XXL*
* cre8v1** - XXL*
*Da Klugs - XXL*
DAFU
Dandee
DETROITPHA357
Ms. Detroit
*DonJefe- XL*
drevin
*Germantown rob- XL*
GregC
*cabinetsticker - 3XL*
*hollywood - S or M*
whiteboard
*icehog3 - XXL*
*ir13 - XXL*
*Jbailey - XL*
joed
*King James - XXL*
*M1903A1 - L*
mmblz
Mrs. Rock Star
N2Advnture
OpusXtasy
*pnoon - XL*
*pnutbutrsangwich - XL*
*Queen James Small (if possible) will settle for Medium*
*raisin - XL*
Red Baron
*RenoB - 3XL*
*ResIpsa- medium*
*Rock Star-3X*
*SaltyMcGee - XL*
Sancho
*seagarsmoker - XL*
Sean9689
Seanohue
*shaerza - XL*
*Siebec - L*
Simplified
Sir Tony
*Smitdavi- L*
*spooble - L*
*Stick - medium*
stig
stinkie
*tchariya - XXXL*
Tech-ninja
*The Dakotan - XL*
*TmoneYNYY-XL*
*Toddzilla-Medium Tent*
Trogdor
*Tw3nty - XXL

*Can't wait, fellas!! :ss


----------



## azherfer

Anyone mind if I show up?


----------



## Guest

azherfer said:


> Anyone mind if I show up?


It would be great to herf with ya David :ss


----------



## DavenportESQ

I will be riding up to the Shack Herf with the rest of the PSHC gang. Really looking forward to it.


----------



## DavenportESQ

*Shirt Sizes*

Addiction
allan3369
*BobbyRitz XL*
*Bonggoy - Medium*
Budman
*Coach- XXL*
* cre8v1** - XXL*
*Da Klugs - XXL*
DAFU
Dandee
*DavenportESQ-XXL*
DETROITPHA357
Ms. Detroit
*DonJefe- XL*
drevin
*Germantown rob- XL*
GregC
*cabinetsticker - 3XL*
*hollywood - S or M*
whiteboard
*icehog3 - XXL*
*ir13 - XXL*
*Jbailey - XL*
joed
*King James - XXL*
*M1903A1 - L*
mmblz
Mrs. Rock Star
N2Advnture
OpusXtasy
*pnoon - XL*
*pnutbutrsangwich - XL*
*Queen James Small (if possible) will settle for Medium*
*raisin - XL*
Red Baron
*RenoB - 3XL*
*ResIpsa- medium*
*Rock Star-3X*
*SaltyMcGee - XL*
Sancho
*seagarsmoker - XL*
Sean9689
Seanohue
*shaerza - XL*
*Siebec - L*
Simplified
Sir Tony
*Smitdavi- L*
*spooble - L*
*Stick - medium*
stig
stinkie
*tchariya - XXXL*
Tech-ninja
*The Dakotan - XL*
*TmoneYNYY-XL*
*Toddzilla-Medium Tent*
Trogdor
*Tw3nty - XXL*


----------



## ChasDen

If this was mentioned already, sorry I missed it but where is the closest place to camp with electric hookups? 
Tent camping, but the wife has to have her blow up bed and all the other goodies that require electric. 
We normally camp at State Parks, so basic amenity's are fine. 

Still trying to work out the details but its looking more and more like I just might be able to get there 

Thanks,
Chas


----------



## Rudder

Do you have any docks?


----------



## TMoneYNYY

Rudder said:


> Do you have any docks?


I've got plenty of socks... do not fret, TMoneY will be there, so there will be PLENTY of socks!


----------



## Darrell

What's the closest airport?


----------



## Seanohue

Mine seems to have disappeared...

*Shirt Sizes*

Addiction
allan3369
*BobbyRitz XL*
*Bonggoy - Medium*
Budman
*Coach- XXL*
* cre8v1** - XXL*
*Da Klugs - XXL*
DAFU
Dandee
*DavenportESQ-XXL*
DETROITPHA357
Ms. Detroit
*DonJefe- XL*
drevin
*Germantown rob- XL*
GregC
*cabinetsticker - 3XL*
*hollywood - S or M*
whiteboard
*icehog3 - XXL*
*ir13 - XXL*
*Jbailey - XL*
joed
*King James - XXL*
*M1903A1 - L*
mmblz
Mrs. Rock Star
N2Advnture
OpusXtasy
*pnoon - XL*
*pnutbutrsangwich - XL*
*Queen James Small (if possible) will settle for Medium*
*raisin - XL*
Red Baron
*RenoB - 3XL*
*ResIpsa- medium*
*Rock Star-3X*
*SaltyMcGee - XL*
Sancho
*seagarsmoker - XL*
Sean9689
*Seanohue - L*
*shaerza - XL*
*Siebec - L*
Simplified
Sir Tony
*Smitdavi- L*
*spooble - L*
*Stick - medium*
stig
stinkie
*tchariya - XXXL*
Tech-ninja
*The Dakotan - XL*
*TmoneYNYY-XL*
*Toddzilla-Medium Tent*
Trogdor
*Tw3nty - XXL*


----------



## Da Klugs

ChasDen said:


> If this was mentioned already, sorry I missed it but where is the closest place to camp with electric hookups?
> Tent camping, but the wife has to have her blow up bed and all the other goodies that require electric.
> We normally camp at State Parks, so basic amenity's are fine.
> 
> Still trying to work out the details but its looking more and more like I just might be able to get there
> 
> Thanks,
> Chas


There is a state park on the northern part of Marblehead about 7-8 miles away called East Harbor.

http://www.eastharborstatepark.org/



Rudder said:


> Do you have any docks?


Floating ones for the toys. (Cube things) There is a marina across the bay and the Litehouse Inn has docks for those that stay there that I'm sure we can use.


----------



## OpusXtasy

*Shirt Sizes

*Addiction
allan3369
*BobbyRitz XL*
*Bonggoy - Medium*
Budman
*Coach- XXL*
*cre8v1** - XXL*
*Da Klugs - XXL*
DAFU
Dandee
*DavenportESQ-XXL*
DETROITPHA357
Ms. Detroit
*DonJefe- XL*
drevin
*Germantown rob- XL*
GregC
*cabinetsticker - 3XL*
*hollywood - S or M*
whiteboard
*icehog3 - XXL*
*ir13 - XXL*
*Jbailey - XL*
joed
*King James - XXL*
*M1903A1 - L*
mmblz
Mrs. Rock Star
N2Advnture
*OpusXtasy - XL
pnoon - XL*
*pnutbutrsangwich - XL*
*Queen James Small (if possible) will settle for Medium*
*raisin - XL*
Red Baron
*RenoB - 3XL*
*ResIpsa- medium*
*Rock Star-3X*
*SaltyMcGee - XL*
Sancho
*seagarsmoker - XL*
Sean9689
*Seanohue - L*
*shaerza - XL*
*Siebec - L*
Simplified
Sir Tony
*Smitdavi- L*
*spooble - L*
*Stick - medium*
stig
stinkie
*tchariya - XXXL*
Tech-ninja
*The Dakotan - XL*
*TmoneYNYY-XL*
*Toddzilla-Medium Tent*
Trogdor
*Tw3nty - XXL*


----------



## n2advnture

*Shirt Sizes

*Addiction
allan3369
*BobbyRitz XL*
*Bonggoy - Medium*
Budman
*Coach- XXL*
*cre8v1** - XXL*
*Da Klugs - XXL*
DAFU
Dandee
*DavenportESQ-XXL*
DETROITPHA357
Ms. Detroit
*DonJefe- XL*
drevin
*Germantown rob- XL*
GregC
*cabinetsticker - 3XL*
*hollywood - S or M*
whiteboard
*icehog3 - XXL*
*ir13 - XXL*
*Jbailey - XL*
joed
*King James - XXL*
*M1903A1 - L*
mmblz
Mrs. Rock Star
*N2Advnture - L*
*OpusXtasy - XL
pnoon - XL*
*pnutbutrsangwich - XL*
*Queen James Small (if possible) will settle for Medium*
*raisin - XL*
Red Baron
*RenoB - 3XL*
*ResIpsa- medium*
*Rock Star-3X*
*SaltyMcGee - XL*
Sancho
*seagarsmoker - XL*
Sean9689
*Seanohue - L*
*shaerza - XL*
*Siebec - L*
Simplified
Sir Tony
*Smitdavi- L*
*spooble - L*
*Stick - medium*
stig
stinkie
*tchariya - XXXL*
Tech-ninja
*The Dakotan - XL*
*TmoneYNYY-XL*
*Toddzilla-Medium Tent*
Trogdor
*Tw3nty - XXL*


----------



## Sir Tony

*Shirt Sizes

*Addiction
allan3369
*BobbyRitz XL*
*Bonggoy - Medium*
Budman
*Coach- XXL*
*cre8v1** - XXL*
*Da Klugs - XXL*
DAFU
Dandee
*DavenportESQ-XXL*
DETROITPHA357
Ms. Detroit
*DonJefe- XL*
drevin
*Germantown rob- XL*
GregC
*cabinetsticker - 3XL*
*hollywood - S or M*
whiteboard
*icehog3 - XXL*
*ir13 - XXL*
*Jbailey - XL*
joed
*King James - XXL*
*M1903A1 - L*
mmblz
Mrs. Rock Star
*N2Advnture - L*
*OpusXtasy - XL
pnoon - XL*
*pnutbutrsangwich - XL*
*Queen James Small (if possible) will settle for Medium*
*raisin - XL*
Red Baron
*RenoB - 3XL*
*ResIpsa- medium*
*Rock Star-3X*
*SaltyMcGee - XL*
Sancho
*seagarsmoker - XL*
Sean9689
*Seanohue - L*
*shaerza - XL*
*Siebec - L*
Simplified
*Sir Tony - L*
*Smitdavi- L*
*spooble - L*
*Stick - medium*
stig
stinkie
*tchariya - XXXL*
Tech-ninja
*The Dakotan - XL*
*TmoneYNYY-XL*
*Toddzilla-Medium Tent*
Trogdor
*Tw3nty - XXL*


----------



## icehog3

azherfer said:


> Anyone mind if I show up?


That would be sweet, David! :tu


----------



## Da Klugs

icehog3 said:


> That would be sweet, David! :tu


:tpd:


----------



## icehog3

Da Klugs said:


> :tpd:


Hay, hoo you callin' stoopid??

:r :r


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ

I think I would like to make the Holy Pilgramage.
If you guys would have me.
I understand there is Hotels nearby.

please please please



Brian


----------



## germantown rob

Am I grandfathered in for a tent? No is ok but I better get a room soon if I can't. :cb


----------



## Da Klugs

icehog3 said:


> Hay, hoo you callin' stoopid??
> 
> :r :r


Mama says stupid is as stupid does! 



GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> I think I would like to make the Holy Pilgramage.
> If you guys would have me.
> I understand there is Hotels nearby.
> 
> please please please
> 
> Brian


Hotels - first post in this thread.

No please necessary, everyone is welcome.


----------



## Guest

Da Klugs said:


> Mama says stupid is as stupid does!
> 
> Hotels - first post in this thread.
> 
> No please necessary, everyone is welcome.


Uh oh, Brian is coming. :ss


----------



## Addiction

cabinetsticker said:


> Uh oh, Brian is coming. :ss


So is Bryan, especially if I can hitch a ride in the Viper!


----------



## hamncheese

Addiction said:


> So is Bryan, especially if I can hitch a ride in the Viper!


The Viper is 2 cylinders short of Eric's Shack ride.

Hmm Not often that the Viper comes up short in a displacement comparison!


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ

cabinetsticker said:


> Uh oh, Brian is coming. :ss


*SHAD AP !!!!!!!!!!!!!*

I'd really like to ride up but do not know where I would stay as of yet.
Not being familiar first hand with the "shack" where does everyone stay?
Oh wait, perhaps I have enough time to go back and read the 24 pages of posts in this thread and then I would know......


----------



## RedBaron

DavenportESQ said:


> *Shirt Sizes*
> 
> Addiction
> allan3369
> *BobbyRitz XL*
> *Bonggoy - Medium*
> Budman
> *Coach- XXL*
> * cre8v1** - XXL*
> *Da Klugs - XXL*
> DAFU
> Dandee
> *DavenportESQ-XXL*
> DETROITPHA357
> Ms. Detroit
> *DonJefe- XL*
> drevin
> *Germantown rob- XL*
> GregC
> *cabinetsticker - 3XL*
> *hollywood - S or M*
> whiteboard
> *icehog3 - XXL*
> *ir13 - XXL*
> *Jbailey - XL*
> joed
> *King James - XXL*
> *M1903A1 - L*
> mmblz
> Mrs. Rock Star
> N2Advnture
> OpusXtasy
> *pnoon - XL*
> *pnutbutrsangwich - XL*
> *Queen James Small (if possible) will settle for Medium*
> *raisin - XL*
> * Red Baron- XL*
> *RenoB - 3XL*
> *ResIpsa- medium*
> *Rock Star-3X*
> *SaltyMcGee - XL*
> Sancho
> *seagarsmoker - XL*
> Sean9689
> Seanohue
> *shaerza - XL*
> *Siebec - L*
> Simplified
> Sir Tony
> *Smitdavi- L*
> *spooble - L*
> *Stick - medium*
> stig
> stinkie
> *tchariya - XXXL*
> Tech-ninja
> *The Dakotan - XL*
> *TmoneYNYY-XL*
> *Toddzilla-Medium Tent*
> Trogdor
> *Tw3nty - XXL*


:gn :chk:chk


----------



## dayplanner

*Shirt Sizes*

Addiction
allan3369
*BobbyRitz XL*
*Bonggoy - Medium*
Budman
*Coach- XXL*
* cre8v1** - XXL*
*Da Klugs - XXL*
DAFU
Dandee
*DavenportESQ-XXL*
DETROITPHA357
Ms. Detroit
*DonJefe- XL*
drevin
*Germantown rob- XL*
GregC
*cabinetsticker - 3XL*
*hollywood - S or M*
* whiteboard **- L*
*icehog3 - XXL*
*ir13 - XXL*
*Jbailey - XL*
joed
*King James - XXL*
*M1903A1 - L*
mmblz
Mrs. Rock Star
N2Advnture
OpusXtasy
*pnoon - XL*
*pnutbutrsangwich - XL*
*Queen James Small (if possible) will settle for Medium*
*raisin - XL*
Red Baron
*RenoB - 3XL*
*ResIpsa- medium*
*Rock Star-3X*
*SaltyMcGee - XL*
Sancho
*seagarsmoker - XL*
Sean9689
Seanohue
*shaerza - XL*
*Siebec - L*
Simplified
Sir Tony
*Smitdavi- L*
*spooble - L*
*Stick - medium*
stig
stinkie
*tchariya - XXXL*
Tech-ninja
*The Dakotan - XL*
*TmoneYNYY-XL*
*Toddzilla-Medium Tent*
Trogdor
*Tw3nty - XXL*


----------



## azherfer

*Shirt Sizes*

Addiction
allan3369
*azherfer XXL*
*BobbyRitz XL*
*Bonggoy - Medium*
Budman
*Coach- XXL*
* cre8v1** - XXL*
*Da Klugs - XXL*
DAFU
Dandee
*DavenportESQ-XXL*
DETROITPHA357
Ms. Detroit
*DonJefe- XL*
drevin
*Germantown rob- XL*
GregC
*cabinetsticker - 3XL*
*hollywood - S or M*
* whiteboard **- L*
*icehog3 - XXL*
*ir13 - XXL*
*Jbailey - XL*
joed
*King James - XXL*
*M1903A1 - L*
mmblz
Mrs. Rock Star
N2Advnture
OpusXtasy
*pnoon - XL*
*pnutbutrsangwich - XL*
*Queen James Small (if possible) will settle for Medium*
*raisin - XL*
Red Baron
*RenoB - 3XL*
*ResIpsa- medium*
*Rock Star-3X*
*SaltyMcGee - XL*
Sancho
*seagarsmoker - XL*
Sean9689
Seanohue
*shaerza - XL*
*Siebec - L*
Simplified
Sir Tony
*Smitdavi- L*
*spooble - L*
*Stick - medium*
stig
stinkie
*tchariya - XXXL*
Tech-ninja
*The Dakotan - XL*
*TmoneYNYY-XL*
*Toddzilla-Medium Tent*
Trogdor
*Tw3nty - XXL*


----------



## ToddziLLa

*Shirt Sizes*

Addiction
allan3369
*azherfer XXL*
*BobbyRitz XL*
*Bonggoy - Medium*
Budman
*Coach- XXL*
* cre8v1** - XXL*
*Da Klugs - XXL*
DAFU
Dandee
*DavenportESQ-XXL*
DETROITPHA357
Ms. Detroit
*DonJefe- XL*
drevin
*Germantown rob- XL*
GregC
*cabinetsticker - 3XL*
*hollywood - S or M*
* whiteboard **- L*
*icehog3 - XXL*
*ir13 - XXL*
*Jbailey - XL*
joed
*King James - XXL*
*M1903A1 - L*
mmblz
Mrs. Rock Star
N2Advnture
OpusXtasy
*pnoon - XL*
*pnutbutrsangwich - XL*
*Queen James Small (if possible) will settle for Medium*
*raisin - XL*
Red Baron
*RenoB - 3XL*
*ResIpsa- medium*
*Rock Star-3X*
*SaltyMcGee - XL*
Sancho
*seagarsmoker - XL*
Sean9689
Seanohue
*shaerza - XL*
*Siebec - L*
Simplified
Sir Tony
*Smitdavi- L*
*spooble - L*
*Stick - medium*
stig
stinkie
*tchariya - XXXL*
Tech-ninja
*The Dakotan - XL*
*TmoneYNYY-XL*
*Toddzilla-3X*
Trogdor
*Tw3nty - XXL*


----------



## dayplanner

Shirt Sizes

Addiction
allan3369
azherfer XXL
BobbyRitz XL
Bonggoy - Medium
Budman
Coach- XXL
cre8v1 - XXL
Da Klugs - XXL
DAFU
Dandee
DavenportESQ-XXL
DETROITPHA357
Ms. Detroit
DonJefe- XL
drevin
Germantown rob- XL
GregC
cabinetsticker - 3XL
hollywood - S or M
whiteboard - L
icehog3 - XXL
ir13 - XXL
Jbailey - XL
joed
King James - XXL
M1903A1 - L
mmblz
Mrs. Rock Star - SMALL
N2Advnture
OpusXtasy
pnoon - XL
pnutbutrsangwich - XL
Queen James Small (if possible) will settle for Medium
raisin - XL
Red Baron
RenoB - 3XL
ResIpsa- medium
Rock Star-3X
SaltyMcGee - XL
Sancho
seagarsmoker - XL
Sean9689
Seanohue
shaerza - XL
Siebec - L
Simplified
Sir Tony
Smitdavi- L
spooble - L
Stick - medium
stig
stinkie
tchariya - XXXL
Tech-ninja
The Dakotan - XL
TmoneYNYY-XL
Toddzilla-3X
Trogdor
Tw3nty - XXL


----------



## OpusXtasy

Please be careful that you copy and paste from the newest list. Red Baron knocked myself and a couple others from the newest list of updated shirt sizes by mistake.

OX

Shirt Sizes

Addiction
allan3369
azherfer XXL
BobbyRitz XL
Bonggoy - Medium
Budman
Coach- XXL
cre8v1 - XXL
Da Klugs - XXL
DAFU
Dandee
DavenportESQ-XXL
DETROITPHA357
Ms. Detroit
DonJefe- XL
drevin
Germantown rob- XL
GregC
cabinetsticker - 3XL
hollywood - S or M
whiteboard - L
icehog3 - XXL
ir13 - XXL
Jbailey - XL
joed
King James - XXL
M1903A1 - L
mmblz
Mrs. Rock Star - SMALL
N2Advnture
OpusXtasy - XL
pnoon - XL
pnutbutrsangwich - XL
Queen James Small (if possible) will settle for Medium
raisin - XL
Red Baron
RenoB - 3XL
ResIpsa- medium
Rock Star-3X
SaltyMcGee - XL
Sancho
seagarsmoker - XL
Sean9689
Seanohue
shaerza - XL
Siebec - L
Simplified
Sir Tony
Smitdavi- L
spooble - L
Stick - medium
stig
stinkie
tchariya - XXXL
Tech-ninja
The Dakotan - XL
TmoneYNYY-XL
Toddzilla-3X
Trogdor
Tw3nty - XXL


----------



## Deem

OK, got the room booked and doing the airline tix tomorrow. 
Really looking forward to seeing many friends and meeting many more.
Add two more to the list, me and the Mrs (Cindy).


----------



## icehog3

Deem said:


> OK, got the room booked and doing the airline tix tomorrow.
> Really looking forward to seeing many friends and meeting many more.
> Add two more to the list, me and the Mrs (Cindy).


SWEET!! It will be great to see you again Deem!


----------



## drevim

Deem said:


> OK, got the room booked and doing the airline tix tomorrow.
> Really looking forward to seeing many friends and meeting many more.
> Add two more to the list, me and the Mrs (Cindy).


AWESOME!!!! :tu:ss:tu


----------



## drevim

Just noticed I got lost somewhere along the way...

Shirt Sizes

Addiction
allan3369
azherfer XXL
BobbyRitz XL
Bonggoy - Medium
Budman
Coach- XXL
cre8v1 - XXL
Da Klugs - XXL
DAFU
Dandee
DavenportESQ-XXL
DETROITPHA357
Ms. Detroit
DonJefe- XL
drevim - 3XL
Germantown rob- XL
GregC
cabinetsticker - 3XL
hollywood - S or M
whiteboard - L
icehog3 - XXL
ir13 - XXL
Jbailey - XL
joed
King James - XXL
M1903A1 - L
mmblz
Mrs. Rock Star - SMALL
N2Advnture
OpusXtasy - XL
pnoon - XL
pnutbutrsangwich - XL
Queen James Small (if possible) will settle for Medium
raisin - XL
Red Baron
RenoB - 3XL
ResIpsa- medium
Rock Star-3X
SaltyMcGee - XL
Sancho
seagarsmoker - XL
Sean9689
Seanohue
shaerza - XL
Siebec - L
Simplified
Sir Tony
Smitdavi- L
spooble - L
Stick - medium
stig
stinkie
tchariya - XXXL
Tech-ninja
The Dakotan - XL
TmoneYNYY-XL
Toddzilla-3X
Trogdor
Tw3nty - XXL


----------



## Coach

Deem said:


> OK, got the room booked and doing the airline tix tomorrow.
> Really looking forward to seeing many friends and meeting many more.
> Add two more to the list, me and the Mrs (Cindy).


great news Deem. It will be a pleasure to meet one of my DECK Tennents.:r:r how bout stowing the Maintance Boy Roberto for the ride too???? I'll pay the $50 extra nag fee.


----------



## Addiction

Hmmmm, here I go.



whiteboard said:


> *Shirt Sizes*
> 
> *Addiction 4X*
> allan3369
> *BobbyRitz XL*
> *Bonggoy - Medium*
> Budman
> *Coach- XXL*
> *cre8v1** - XXL*
> *Da Klugs - XXL*
> DAFU
> Dandee
> *DavenportESQ-XXL*
> DETROITPHA357
> Ms. Detroit
> *DonJefe- XL*
> drevin
> *Germantown rob- XL*
> GregC
> *cabinetsticker - 3XL*
> *hollywood - S or M*
> *whiteboard **- L*
> *icehog3 - XXL*
> *ir13 - XXL*
> *Jbailey - XL*
> joed
> *King James - XXL*
> *M1903A1 - L*
> mmblz
> Mrs. Rock Star
> N2Advnture
> OpusXtasy
> *pnoon - XL*
> *pnutbutrsangwich - XL*
> *Queen James Small (if possible) will settle for Medium*
> *raisin - XL*
> Red Baron
> *RenoB - 3XL*
> *ResIpsa- medium*
> *Rock Star-3X*
> *SaltyMcGee - XL*
> Sancho
> *seagarsmoker - XL*
> Sean9689
> Seanohue
> *shaerza - XL*
> *Siebec - L*
> Simplified
> Sir Tony
> *Smitdavi- L*
> *spooble - L*
> *Stick - medium*
> stig
> stinkie
> *tchariya - XXXL*
> Tech-ninja
> *The Dakotan - XL*
> *TmoneYNYY-XL*
> *Toddzilla-Medium Tent*
> Trogdor
> *Tw3nty - XXL*


----------



## Addiction

If someone from the DC area wants to ride share, and doesnt pack like a woman (I have a tiny car) I may have a spot available. You'd be expected to share gas and toll cost. Send me a PM.


----------



## Deem

Shirt Sizes

Addiction 4X
allan3369
BobbyRitz XL
Bonggoy - Medium
Budman
Coach- XXL
cre8v1 - XXL
Da Klugs - XXL
DAFU
Dandee
DavenportESQ-XXL
Deem (SoCalSmoker) XL
DETROITPHA357
Ms. Detroit
DonJefe- XL
drevin
Germantown rob- XL
GregC
cabinetsticker - 3XL
hollywood - S or M
whiteboard - L
icehog3 - XXL
ir13 - XXL
Jbailey - XL
joed
King James - XXL
M1903A1 - L
mmblz
Mrs. Rock Star
N2Advnture
OpusXtasy
pnoon - XL
pnutbutrsangwich - XL
Queen James Small (if possible) will settle for Medium
raisin - XL
Red Baron
RenoB - 3XL
ResIpsa- medium
Rock Star-3X
SaltyMcGee - XL
Sancho
seagarsmoker - XL
Sean9689
Seanohue
shaerza - XL
Siebec - L
Simplified
Sir Tony
Smitdavi- L
spooble - L
Stick - medium
stig
stinkie
tchariya - XXXL
Tech-ninja
The Dakotan - XL
TmoneYNYY-XL
Toddzilla-Medium Tent
Trogdor
Tw3nty - XXL

So looking forward to this!


----------



## hardcz

I guess I'll be official and be put on the list...


Shirt Sizes

Addiction 4X
allan3369
BobbyRitz XL
Bonggoy - Medium
Budman
Coach- XXL
cre8v1 - XXL
Da Klugs - XXL
DAFU
Dandee
DavenportESQ-XXL
Deem (SoCalSmoker) XL
DETROITPHA357
Ms. Detroit
DonJefe- XL
drevin
Germantown rob- XL
GregC
cabinetsticker - 3XL
hardcz - XXL
hollywood - S or M
whiteboard - L
icehog3 - XXL
ir13 - XXL
Jbailey - XL
joed
King James - XXL
M1903A1 - L
mmblz
Mrs. Rock Star
N2Advnture
OpusXtasy
pnoon - XL
pnutbutrsangwich - XL
Queen James Small (if possible) will settle for Medium
raisin - XL
Red Baron
RenoB - 3XL
ResIpsa- medium
Rock Star-3X
SaltyMcGee - XL
Sancho
seagarsmoker - XL
Sean9689
Seanohue
shaerza - XL
Siebec - L
Simplified
Sir Tony
Smitdavi- L
spooble - L
Stick - medium
stig
stinkie
tchariya - XXXL
Tech-ninja
The Dakotan - XL
TmoneYNYY-XL
Toddzilla-Medium Tent
Trogdor
Tw3nty - XXL


----------



## Seanohue

Seemed to have disappeared again...

Shirt Sizes

Addiction 4X
allan3369
BobbyRitz XL
Bonggoy - Medium
Budman
Coach- XXL
cre8v1 - XXL
Da Klugs - XXL
DAFU
Dandee
DavenportESQ-XXL
Deem (SoCalSmoker) XL
DETROITPHA357
Ms. Detroit
DonJefe- XL
drevin
Germantown rob- XL
GregC
cabinetsticker - 3XL
hardcz - XXL
hollywood - S or M
whiteboard - L
icehog3 - XXL
ir13 - XXL
Jbailey - XL
joed
King James - XXL
M1903A1 - L
mmblz
Mrs. Rock Star
N2Advnture
OpusXtasy
pnoon - XL
pnutbutrsangwich - XL
Queen James Small (if possible) will settle for Medium
raisin - XL
Red Baron
RenoB - 3XL
ResIpsa- medium
Rock Star-3X
SaltyMcGee - XL
Sancho
seagarsmoker - XL
Sean9689
Seanohue - L
shaerza - XL
Siebec - L
Simplified
Sir Tony
Smitdavi- L
spooble - L
Stick - medium
stig
stinkie
tchariya - XXXL
Tech-ninja
The Dakotan - XL
TmoneYNYY-XL
Toddzilla-Medium Tent
Trogdor
Tw3nty - XXL


----------



## Simplified

Shirt Sizes

Addiction 4X
allan3369
BobbyRitz XL
Bonggoy - Medium
Budman
Coach- XXL
cre8v1 - XXL
Da Klugs - XXL
DAFU
Dandee
DavenportESQ-XXL
Deem (SoCalSmoker) XL
DETROITPHA357
Ms. Detroit
DonJefe- XL
drevin
Germantown rob- XL
GregC
cabinetsticker - 3XL
hardcz - XXL
hollywood - S or M
whiteboard - L
icehog3 - XXL
ir13 - XXL
Jbailey - XL
joed
King James - XXL
M1903A1 - L
mmblz
Mrs. Rock Star
N2Advnture
OpusXtasy
pnoon - XL
pnutbutrsangwich - XL
Queen James Small (if possible) will settle for Medium
raisin - XL
Red Baron
RenoB - 3XL
ResIpsa- medium
Rock Star-3X
SaltyMcGee - XL
Sancho
seagarsmoker - XL
Sean9689
Seanohue - L
shaerza - XL
Siebec - L
Simplified - XL
Sir Tony
Smitdavi- L
spooble - L
Stick - medium
stig
stinkie
tchariya - XXXL
Tech-ninja
The Dakotan - XL
TmoneYNYY-XL
Toddzilla-Medium Tent
Trogdor
Tw3nty - XXL


----------



## OpusXtasy

Some how I keep falling from the list.

OX

Shirt Sizes

Addiction 4X
allan3369
BobbyRitz XL
Bonggoy - Medium
Budman
Coach- XXL
cre8v1 - XXL
Da Klugs - XXL
DAFU
Dandee
DavenportESQ-XXL
Deem (SoCalSmoker) XL
DETROITPHA357
Ms. Detroit
DonJefe- XL
drevin
Germantown rob- XL
GregC
cabinetsticker - 3XL
hardcz - XXL
hollywood - S or M
whiteboard - L
icehog3 - XXL
ir13 - XXL
Jbailey - XL
joed
King James - XXL
M1903A1 - L
mmblz
Mrs. Rock Star
N2Advnture
OpusXtasy - XL
pnoon - XL
pnutbutrsangwich - XL
Queen James Small (if possible) will settle for Medium
raisin - XL
Red Baron
RenoB - 3XL
ResIpsa- medium
Rock Star-3X
SaltyMcGee - XL
Sancho
seagarsmoker - XL
Sean9689
Seanohue - L
shaerza - XL
Siebec - L
Simplified - XL
Sir Tony
Smitdavi- L
spooble - L
Stick - medium
stig
stinkie
tchariya - XXXL
Tech-ninja
The Dakotan - XL
TmoneYNYY-XL
Toddzilla-Medium Tent
Trogdor
Tw3nty - XXL


----------



## NCRadioMan

Got another SH rookie to deal with.  I can't wait to meet you bastages!



> Shirt Sizes
> 
> *Addiction 4X*
> allan3369
> *BobbyRitz XL*
> *Bonggoy - Medium*
> Budman
> *Coach- XXL
> cre8v1 - XXL
> Da Klugs - XXL*
> DAFU
> Dandee
> *DavenportESQ-XXL
> Deem (SoCalSmoker) XL*
> DETROITPHA357
> Ms. Detroit
> *DonJefe- XL*
> drevin
> *Germantown rob- XL*
> GregC
> *cabinetsticker - 3XL
> hardcz - XXL
> hollywood - S or M
> whiteboard - L
> icehog3 - XXL
> ir13 - XXL
> Jbailey - XL*
> joed
> *King James - XXL
> M1903A1 - L*
> mmblz
> Mrs. Rock Star
> N2Advnture
> *NCRadioman - XXXXL What? I like big shirts!
> OpusXtasy - XL
> pnoon - XL
> pnutbutrsangwich - XL
> Queen James Small (if possible) will settle for Medium
> raisin - XL*
> Red Baron
> *RenoB - 3XL
> ResIpsa- medium
> Rock Star-3X
> SaltyMcGee - XL*
> Sancho
> *seagarsmoker - XL*
> Sean9689
> *Seanohue - L
> shaerza - XL
> Siebec - L
> Simplified - XL*
> Sir Tony
> *Smitdavi- L
> spooble - L
> Stick - medium*
> stig
> stinkie
> *tchariya - XXXL*
> Tech-ninja
> *The Dakotan - XL
> TmoneYNYY-XL
> Toddzilla - 3XL*
> Trogdor
> *Tw3nty - XXL*


----------



## pnoon

NCRadioMan said:


> Got another SH rookie to deal with.  I can't wait to meet you bastages!


THAT's what I'm talkin' about!!!!!!!
:tu


----------



## jkim05

After talking with Chris (redbaron) the other day, I decided that I have to find a way to make this happen this summer. So I guess I'm adding myself to the list.


----------



## 68TriShield

King Size Jacuzzi room reserved


----------



## Guest

68TriShield said:


> King Size Jacuzzi room reserved


About time!  Gonna be a helluva herf.


----------



## King James

68TriShield said:


> King Size Jacuzzi room reserved


awesome!


----------



## tech-ninja

Shirt Sizes

Addiction 4X
allan3369
BobbyRitz XL
Bonggoy - Medium
Budman
Coach- XXL
cre8v1 - XXL
Da Klugs - XXL
DAFU
Dandee
DavenportESQ-XXL
Deem (SoCalSmoker) XL
DETROITPHA357
Ms. Detroit
DonJefe- XL
drevin
Germantown rob- XL
GregC
cabinetsticker - 3XL
hardcz - XXL
hollywood - S or M
whiteboard - L
icehog3 - XXL
ir13 - XXL
Jbailey - XL
joed
King James - XXL
M1903A1 - L
mmblz
Mrs. Rock Star
N2Advnture
NCRadioman - XXXXL What? I like big shirts!
OpusXtasy - XL
pnoon - XL
pnutbutrsangwich - XL
Queen James Small (if possible) will settle for Medium
raisin - XL
Red Baron
RenoB - 3XL
ResIpsa- medium
Rock Star-3X
SaltyMcGee - XL
Sancho
seagarsmoker - XL
Sean9689
Seanohue - L
shaerza - XL
Siebec - L
Simplified - XL
Sir Tony
Smitdavi- L
spooble - L
Stick - medium
stig
stinkie
tchariya - XXXL
Tech-ninja - XL
The Dakotan - XL
TmoneYNYY-XL
Toddzilla-Medium Tent
Trogdor
Tw3nty - XXL


----------



## SD Beerman

I've fallen and I can't get up.... No, but my name has fallen off the list. Shirt size XL


----------



## Sancho

Shirt Sizes

Addiction 4X
allan3369
BobbyRitz XL
Bonggoy - Medium
Budman
Coach- XXL
cre8v1 - XXL
Da Klugs - XXL
DAFU
Dandee
DavenportESQ-XXL
Deem (SoCalSmoker) XL
DETROITPHA357
Ms. Detroit
DonJefe- XL
drevin
Germantown rob- XL
GregC
cabinetsticker - 3XL
hardcz - XXL
hollywood - S or M
whiteboard - L
icehog3 - XXL
ir13 - XXL
Jbailey - XL
joed
King James - XXL
M1903A1 - L
mmblz
Mrs. Rock Star
N2Advnture
NCRadioman - XXXXL What? I like big shirts!
OpusXtasy - XL
pnoon - XL
pnutbutrsangwich - XL
Queen James Small (if possible) will settle for Medium
raisin - XL
Red Baron
RenoB - 3XL
ResIpsa- medium
Rock Star-3X
SaltyMcGee - XL
Sancho - XL
seagarsmoker - XL
Sean9689
Seanohue - L
shaerza - XL
Siebec - L
Simplified - XL
Sir Tony
Smitdavi- L
spooble - L
Stick - medium
stig
stinkie
tchariya - XXXL
Tech-ninja - XL
The Dakotan - XL
TmoneYNYY-XL
Toddzilla-Medium Tent
Trogdor
Tw3nty - XXL


----------



## hamncheese

Sancho said:


> Shirt Sizes
> 
> Addiction 4X
> allan3369
> BobbyRitz XL
> Bonggoy - Medium
> Budman
> Coach- XXL
> cre8v1 - XXL
> Da Klugs - XXL
> DAFU
> Dandee
> DavenportESQ-XXL
> Deem (SoCalSmoker) XL
> DETROITPHA357
> Ms. Detroit
> DonJefe- XL
> drevin
> Germantown rob- XL
> GregC
> cabinetsticker - 3XL
> hardcz - XXL
> hollywood - S or M
> whiteboard - L
> icehog3 - XXL
> ir13 - XXL
> Jbailey - XL
> joed
> King James - XXL
> M1903A1 - L
> mmblz
> Mrs. Rock Star
> N2Advnture
> NCRadioman - XXXXL What? I like big shirts!
> OpusXtasy - XL
> pnoon - XL
> pnutbutrsangwich - XL
> Queen James Small (if possible) will settle for Medium
> raisin - XL
> Red Baron
> RenoB - 3XL
> ResIpsa- medium
> Rock Star-3X
> SaltyMcGee - XL
> Sancho - XL
> SDBeerman - XL
> seagarsmoker - XL
> Sean9689
> Seanohue - L
> shaerza - XL
> Siebec - L
> Simplified - XL
> Sir Tony
> Smitdavi- L
> spooble - L
> Stick - medium
> stig
> stinkie
> tchariya - XXXL
> Tech-ninja - XL
> The Dakotan - XL
> Tkoeep - XL
> TmoneYNYY-XL
> Toddzilla-Medium Tent
> Trogdor
> Tw3nty - XXL


Picked up a few straggler, :chk


----------



## RedBaron

Sancho said:


> Shirt Sizes
> 
> Addiction 4X
> allan3369
> BobbyRitz XL
> Bonggoy - Medium
> Budman
> Coach- XXL
> cre8v1 - XXL
> Da Klugs - XXL
> DAFU
> Dandee
> DavenportESQ-XXL
> Deem (SoCalSmoker) XL
> DETROITPHA357
> Ms. Detroit
> DonJefe- XL
> drevin
> Germantown rob- XL
> GregC
> cabinetsticker - 3XL
> hardcz - XXL
> hollywood - S or M
> whiteboard - L
> icehog3 - XXL
> ir13 - XXL
> Jbailey - XL
> joed
> King James - XXL
> M1903A1 - L
> mmblz
> Mrs. Rock Star
> N2Advnture
> NCRadioman - XXXXL What? I like big shirts!
> OpusXtasy - XL
> pnoon - XL
> pnutbutrsangwich - XL
> Queen James Small (if possible) will settle for Medium
> raisin - XL
> Red Baron-XL
> RenoB - 3XL
> ResIpsa- medium
> Rock Star-3X
> SaltyMcGee - XL
> Sancho - XL
> seagarsmoker - XL
> Sean9689
> Seanohue - L
> shaerza - XL
> Siebec - L
> Simplified - XL
> Sir Tony
> Smitdavi- L
> spooble - L
> Stick - medium
> stig
> stinkie
> tchariya - XXXL
> Tech-ninja - XL
> The Dakotan - XL
> TmoneYNYY-XL
> Toddzilla-Medium Tent
> Trogdor
> Tw3nty - XXL


Goodness there is going to be a lot of people this year! :chk


----------



## Coach

RedBaron said:


> Goodness there is going to be a lot of people this year! :chk


more people to discuss "How to Phuck with the Baron"........kinda hard to top last year...........but we're workin on it. :r:r:ss:ss


----------



## Da Klugs

Meeting with the trinkets and trash lady in a few minutes so the shirt order is coming up. IF there is no size in the thread .... there is no shirt for the attendie. IF you know folks that are on the list that have not update with a shirt size.... bug em to do so.


----------



## pnoon

Da Klugs said:


> Meeting with the trinkets and trash lady in a few minutes so the shirt order is coming up. IF there is no size in the thread .... there is no shirt for the attendie. IF you know folks that are on the list that have not update with a shirt size.... bug em to do so.


Put stig down for a XXL - I'll confirm with him.


----------



## RedBaron

Coach said:


> more people to discuss "How to Phuck with the Baron"........kinda hard to top last year...........but we're workin on it. :r:r:ss:ss


 I'm sure between Klugs, Bruce, Allan and you, you'll come up with something that hurts my feelings.


----------



## Da Klugs

RedBaron said:


> I'm sure between Klugs, Bruce, Allan and you, you'll come up with something that is meant to be fun for all that I will somehow get in the middle of and feel persecuted over.


Old habits die hard! :r


----------



## hamncheese

names keep falling off :hn

this should be relatively complete.



> Addiction 4X
> allan3369
> BobbyRitz XL
> Bonggoy - Medium
> Budman
> Coach- XXL
> cre8v1 - XXL
> Da Klugs - XXL
> DAFU
> Dandee
> DavenportESQ-XXL
> Deem (SoCalSmoker) XL
> DETROITPHA357
> Ms. Detroit
> DonJefe- XL
> drevin
> Germantown rob- XL
> GregC
> cabinetsticker - 3XL
> hardcz - XXL
> hollywood - S or M
> whiteboard - L
> icehog3 - XXL
> ir13 - XXL
> Jbailey - XL
> joed
> King James - XXL
> M1903A1 - L
> mmblz
> Mrs. Rock Star
> N2Advnture
> NCRadioman - XXXXL What? I like big shirts!
> OpusXtasy - XL
> pnoon - XL
> pnutbutrsangwich - XL
> Queen James Small (if possible) will settle for Medium
> raisin - XL
> Red Baron - XL
> RenoB - 3XL
> ResIpsa- medium
> Rock Star-3X
> SaltyMcGee - XL
> Sancho - XL
> SDBeerman - XL
> seagarsmoker - XL
> Sean9689
> Seanohue - L
> shaerza - XL
> Siebec - L
> Simplified - XL
> Sir Tony
> Smitdavi- L
> spooble - L
> Stick - medium
> stig
> stinkie
> tchariya - XXXL
> Tech-ninja - XL
> The Dakotan - XL
> Tkoeep - XL
> TmoneYNYY-XL
> Toddzilla-Medium Tent
> Trogdor
> Tw3nty - XXL


----------



## cre8v1

68TriShield said:


> King Size Jacuzzi room reserved


Awesome! Can't wait, my man!


----------



## rumballs

Addiction 4X
allan3369
BobbyRitz XL
Bonggoy - Medium
Budman
Coach- XXL
cre8v1 - XXL
Da Klugs - XXL
DAFU
Dandee
DavenportESQ-XXL
Deem (SoCalSmoker) XL
DETROITPHA357
Ms. Detroit
DonJefe- XL
drevin
Germantown rob- XL
GregC
cabinetsticker - 3XL
hardcz - XXL
hollywood - S or M
whiteboard - L
icehog3 - XXL
ir13 - XXL
Jbailey - XL
joed
King James - XXL
M1903A1 - L
mmblz - L
Mrs. Rock Star
N2Advnture
NCRadioman - XXXXL What? I like big shirts!
OpusXtasy - XL
pnoon - XL
pnutbutrsangwich - XL
Queen James Small (if possible) will settle for Medium
raisin - XL
Red Baron - XL
RenoB - 3XL
ResIpsa- medium
Rock Star-3X
SaltyMcGee - XL
Sancho - XL
SDBeerman - XL
seagarsmoker - XL
Sean9689
Seanohue - L
shaerza - XL
Siebec - L
Simplified - XL
Sir Tony
Smitdavi- L
spooble - L
Stick - medium
stig
stinkie
tchariya - XXXL
Tech-ninja - XL
The Dakotan - XL
Tkoeep - XL
TmoneYNYY-XL
Toddzilla-Medium Tent
Trogdor
Tw3nty - XXL


----------



## ChasDen

The wifes company picnic was just announced and she has to be there. 
Something about supervisors being there, ya who cares  and guess what weekend it is     

Everything else was falling in line too !
Sorry I'm going to miss this.

Chas


----------



## Sean9689

Addiction 4X
allan3369
BobbyRitz XL
Bonggoy - Medium
Budman - L
Coach- XXL
cre8v1 - XXL
Da Klugs - XXL
DAFU
Dandee
DavenportESQ-XXL
Deem (SoCalSmoker) XL
DETROITPHA357
Ms. Detroit
DonJefe- XL
drevin
Germantown rob- XL
GregC
cabinetsticker - 3XL
hardcz - XXL
hollywood - S or M
whiteboard - L
icehog3 - XXL
ir13 - XXL
Jbailey - XL
joed
King James - XXL
M1903A1 - L
mmblz - L
Mrs. Rock Star
N2Advnture
NCRadioman - XXXXL What? I like big shirts!
OpusXtasy - XL
pnoon - XL
pnutbutrsangwich - XL
Queen James Small (if possible) will settle for Medium
raisin - XL
Red Baron - XL
RenoB - 3XL
ResIpsa- medium
Rock Star-3X
SaltyMcGee - XL
Sancho - XL
SDBeerman - XL
seagarsmoker - XL
Sean9689 - XL
Seanohue - L
shaerza - XL
Siebec - L
Simplified - XL
Sir Tony
Smitdavi- L
spooble - L
Stick - medium
stig
stinkie
tchariya - XXXL
Tech-ninja - XL
The Dakotan - XL
Tkoeep - XL
TmoneYNYY-XL
Toddzilla-Medium Tent
Trogdor
Tw3nty - XXL


----------



## hardcz

Counting down the days, gonna be great meeting you all...wonder how many I can smoke before it get sick...


----------



## King James

cant wait to shack herf!


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> cant wait to shack herf!


Hog need brat!!


----------



## rumballs

hardcz said:


> Counting down the days, gonna be great meeting you all...wonder how many I can smoke before it get sick...


When you start to wonder, please stand near the garbage can or the porta-potty
:r


----------



## ResIpsa

mmblz said:


> When you start to wonder, please stand near the garbage can or the porta-potty
> :r


:tpd:speak with JPH about this, he may or may not have some insight for you


----------



## stig

Addiction 4X
allan3369
BobbyRitz XL
Bonggoy - Medium
Budman - L
Coach- XXL
cre8v1 - XXL
Da Klugs - XXL
DAFU
Dandee
DavenportESQ-XXL
Deem (SoCalSmoker) XL
DETROITPHA357
Ms. Detroit
DonJefe- XL
drevin
Germantown rob- XL
GregC
cabinetsticker - 3XL
hardcz - XXL
hollywood - S or M
whiteboard - L
icehog3 - XXL
ir13 - XXL
Jbailey - XL
joed
King James - XXL
M1903A1 - L
mmblz - L
Mrs. Rock Star
N2Advnture
NCRadioman - XXXXL What? I like big shirts!
OpusXtasy - XL
pnoon - XL
pnutbutrsangwich - XL
Queen James Small (if possible) will settle for Medium
raisin - XL
Red Baron - XL
RenoB - 3XL
ResIpsa- medium
Rock Star-3X
SaltyMcGee - XL
Sancho - XL
SDBeerman - XL
seagarsmoker - XL
Sean9689 - XL
Seanohue - L
shaerza - XL
Siebec - L
Simplified - XL
Sir Tony
Smitdavi- L
spooble - L
Stick - medium
*stig - XL* 
stinkie
tchariya - XXXL
Tech-ninja - XL
The Dakotan - XL
Tkoeep - XL
TmoneYNYY-XL
Toddzilla-Medium Tent
Trogdor
Tw3nty - XXL


----------



## RedBaron

icehog3 said:


> Hog need brat!!


:chk<-- Needs brat also.


----------



## RedBaron

stig said:


> Addiction 4X
> allan3369
> BobbyRitz XL
> Bonggoy - Medium
> Budman - L
> Coach- XXL
> cre8v1 - XXL
> Da Klugs - XXL
> DAFU
> Dandee
> DavenportESQ-XXL
> Deem (SoCalSmoker) XL
> DETROITPHA357
> Ms. Detroit
> DonJefe- XL
> drevin
> Germantown rob- XL
> GregC
> cabinetsticker - 3XL
> hardcz - XXL
> hollywood - S or M
> whiteboard - L
> icehog3 - XXL
> Jay Hemingway-L
> ir13 - XXL
> Jbailey - XL
> joed
> King James - XXL
> M1903A1 - L
> mmblz - L
> Mrs. Rock Star
> N2Advnture
> NCRadioman - XXXXL What? I like big shirts!
> OpusXtasy - XL
> pnoon - XL
> pnutbutrsangwich - XL
> Queen James Small (if possible) will settle for Medium
> raisin - XL
> Red Baron - XL
> RenoB - 3XL
> ResIpsa- medium
> Rock Star-3X
> SaltyMcGee - XL
> Sancho - XL
> SDBeerman - XL
> seagarsmoker - XL
> Sean9689 - XL
> Seanohue - L
> shaerza - XL
> Siebec - L
> Simplified - XL
> Sir Tony
> Smitdavi- L
> spooble - L
> Stick - medium
> *stig - XL*
> stinkie
> tchariya - XXXL
> Tech-ninja - XL
> The Dakotan - XL
> Tkoeep - XL
> TmoneYNYY-XL
> Toddzilla-Medium Tent
> Trogdor
> Tw3nty - XXL


Man, I can't wait!


----------



## Simplified

ResIpsa said:


> :tpd:speak with JPH about this, he may or may not have some insight for you


u


----------



## hardcz

mmblz said:


> When you start to wonder, please stand near the garbage can or the porta-potty
> :r





ResIpsa said:


> :tpd:speak with JPH about this, he may or may not have some insight for you





Simplified said:


> u


So is JPH on the left and I'm on the right....or the other way around?

My thought was to run into the lake if I ended up getting that bad


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl

:chk:chk


----------



## GoodFella

is it to late to say that i am goingn to be able to make it? things are looking better for me that i will be able to make the treck up there.


----------



## Sir Tony

Looks like I got lost in the mix!

Addiction 4X
allan3369
BobbyRitz XL
Bonggoy - Medium
Budman - L
Coach- XXL
cre8v1 - XXL
Da Klugs - XXL
DAFU
Dandee
DavenportESQ-XXL
Deem (SoCalSmoker) XL
DETROITPHA357
Ms. Detroit
DonJefe- XL
drevin
Germantown rob- XL
GregC
cabinetsticker - 3XL
hardcz - XXL
hollywood - S or M
whiteboard - L
icehog3 - XXL
Jay Hemingway-L
ir13 - XXL
Jbailey - XL
joed
King James - XXL
M1903A1 - L
mmblz - L
Mrs. Rock Star
N2Advnture
NCRadioman - XXXXL What? I like big shirts!
OpusXtasy - XL
pnoon - XL
pnutbutrsangwich - XL
Queen James Small (if possible) will settle for Medium
raisin - XL
Red Baron - XL
RenoB - 3XL
ResIpsa- medium
Rock Star-3X
SaltyMcGee - XL
Sancho - XL
SDBeerman - XL
seagarsmoker - XL
Sean9689 - XL
Seanohue - L
shaerza - XL
Siebec - L
Simplified - XL
Sir Tony - M
Smitdavi- L
spooble - L
Stick - medium
stig - XL
stinkie
tchariya - XXXL
Tech-ninja - XL
The Dakotan - XL
Tkoeep - XL
TmoneYNYY-XL
Toddzilla-Medium Tent
Trogdor
Tw3nty - XXL


----------



## Don Fernando

Da Klugs said:


> *When:* August 15-17


I won't be there, but light one for me on the last day, that is my birthday.


----------



## Simplified

GoodFella said:


> is it to late to say that i am goingn to be able to make it? things are looking better for me that i will be able to make the treck up there.


Add your name and shirt size bro, August 18th would be to late:ss


----------



## ToddziLLa

icehog3 said:


> Hog need brat!!


Just one? :r


----------



## icehog3

ToddziLLa said:


> Just one? :r


Yes, one.

One dozen. 

...and one more for my friend Todd.


----------



## RenoB

_*SHA WING!!!*_


----------



## stinkie

just wanted to know if it is alright to bring my bodygards. guiedo&target ? if not let me know.


stinkie:ss


----------



## GoodFella

Addiction 4X
allan3369
BobbyRitz XL
Bonggoy - Medium
Budman - L
Coach- XXL
cre8v1 - XXL
Da Klugs - XXL
DAFU
Dandee
DavenportESQ-XXL
Deem (SoCalSmoker) XL
DETROITPHA357
Ms. Detroit
DonJefe- XL
drevin
Germantown rob- XL
Goodfella-XL
GregC
cabinetsticker - 3XL
hardcz - XXL
hollywood - S or M
whiteboard - L
icehog3 - XXL
Jay Hemingway-L
ir13 - XXL
Jbailey - XL
joed
King James - XXL
M1903A1 - L
mmblz - L
Mrs. Rock Star
N2Advnture
NCRadioman - XXXXL What? I like big shirts!
OpusXtasy - XL
pnoon - XL
pnutbutrsangwich - XL
Queen James Small (if possible) will settle for Medium
raisin - XL
Red Baron - XL
RenoB - 3XL
ResIpsa- medium
Rock Star-3X
SaltyMcGee - XL
Sancho - XL
SDBeerman - XL
seagarsmoker - XL
Sean9689 - XL
Seanohue - L
shaerza - XL
Siebec - L
Simplified - XL
Sir Tony - M
Smitdavi- L
spooble - L
Stick - medium
stig - XL
stinkie
tchariya - XXXL
Tech-ninja - XL
The Dakotan - XL
Tkoeep - XL
TmoneYNYY-XL
Toddzilla-Medium Tent
Trogdor
Tw3nty - XXL


----------



## icehog3

stinkie said:


> just wanted to know if it is alright to bring my bodygards. guiedo&target ? if not let me know.
> 
> stinkie:ss


If they are dogs, I would guess probably not, as Mocha is the Queen of the Yard.


----------



## stinkie

no just the soninlaw and the bestman. and my enablers/perverters. and the ones that got me into smoking cigars.i can say the act like dogs sometimes.


stinkie:ss


----------



## ToddziLLa

Addiction 4X
allan3369
BobbyRitz XL
Bonggoy - Medium
Budman - L
Coach- XXL
cre8v1 - XXL
Da Klugs - XXL
DAFU
Dandee
DavenportESQ-XXL
Deem (SoCalSmoker) XL
DETROITPHA357
Ms. Detroit
DonJefe- XL
drevin
Germantown rob- XL
Goodfella-XL
GregC
cabinetsticker - 3XL
hardcz - XXL
hollywood - S or M
whiteboard - L
icehog3 - XXL
Jay Hemingway-L
ir13 - XXL
Jbailey - XL
joed
King James - XXL
M1903A1 - L
mmblz - L
Mrs. Rock Star
N2Advnture
NCRadioman - XXXXL What? I like big shirts!
OpusXtasy - XL
pnoon - XL
pnutbutrsangwich - XL
Queen James Small (if possible) will settle for Medium
raisin - XL
Red Baron - XL
RenoB - 3XL
ResIpsa- medium
Rock Star-3X
SaltyMcGee - XL
Sancho - XL
SDBeerman - XL
seagarsmoker - XL
Sean9689 - XL
Seanohue - L
shaerza - XL
Siebec - L
Simplified - XL
Sir Tony - M
Smitdavi- L
spooble - L
Stick - medium
stig - XL
stinkie
tchariya - XXXL
Tech-ninja - XL
The Dakotan - XL
Tkoeep - XL
TmoneYNYY-XL
Toddzilla-3X
Trogdor
Tw3nty - XXL


----------



## Puffy69

icehog3 said:


> Hog need brat!!


cuz he hungary:tu



azherfer said:


> Anyone mind if I show up?


i mind if you dont come...it will great to finally meet you..

Addiction 4X
allan3369
BobbyRitz XL
Bonggoy - Medium
Budman - L
Coach- XXL
cre8v1 - XXL
Da Klugs - XXL
DAFU
Dandee
DavenportESQ-XXL
Deem (SoCalSmoker) XL
DETROITPHA357
Ms. Detroit
DonJefe- XL
drevin
Germantown rob- XL
Goodfella-XL
GregC
cabinetsticker - 3XL
hardcz - XXL
hollywood - S or M
whiteboard - L
icehog3 - XXL
Jay Hemingway-L
ir13 - XXL
Jbailey - XL
joed
King James - XXL
M1903A1 - L
mmblz - L
Mrs. Rock Star-small
N2Advnture
NCRadioman - XXXXL What? I like big shirts!
OpusXtasy - XL
pnoon - XL
pnutbutrsangwich - XL
Queen James Small (if possible) will settle for Medium
raisin - XL
Red Baron - XL
RenoB - 3XL
ResIpsa- medium
Rock Star-3X
SaltyMcGee - XL
Sancho - XL
SDBeerman - XL
seagarsmoker - XL
Sean9689 - XL
Seanohue - L
shaerza - XL
Siebec - L
Simplified - XL
Sir Tony - M
Smitdavi- L
spooble - L
Stick - medium
stig - XL
stinkie
tchariya - XXXL
Tech-ninja - XL
The Dakotan - XL
Tkoeep - XL
TmoneYNYY-XL
Toddzilla-3X
Trogdor
Tw3nty - XXL


----------



## azherfer

Addiction 4X
allan3369
azherfer - XXL
BobbyRitz XL
Bonggoy - Medium
Budman - L
Coach- XXL
cre8v1 - XXL
Da Klugs - XXL
DAFU
Dandee
DavenportESQ-XXL
Deem (SoCalSmoker) XL
DETROITPHA357
Ms. Detroit
DonJefe- XL
drevin
Germantown rob- XL
GregC
cabinetsticker - 3XL
hardcz - XXL
hollywood - S or M
whiteboard - L
icehog3 - XXL
Jay Hemingway-L
ir13 - XXL
Jbailey - XL
joed
King James - XXL
M1903A1 - L
mmblz - L
Mrs. Rock Star - small
N2Advnture
NCRadioman - XXXXL What? I like big shirts!
OpusXtasy - XL
pnoon - XL
pnutbutrsangwich - XL
Queen James Small (if possible) will settle for Medium
raisin - XL
Red Baron - XL
RenoB - 3XL
ResIpsa- medium
Rock Star-3X
SaltyMcGee - XL
Sancho - XL
SDBeerman - XL
seagarsmoker - XL
Sean9689 - XL
Seanohue - L
shaerza - XL
Siebec - L
Simplified - XL
Sir Tony - M
Smitdavi- L
spooble - L
Stick - medium
stig - XL
stinkie
tchariya - XXXL
Tech-ninja - XL
The Dakotan - XL
Tkoeep - XL
TmoneYNYY-XL
Toddzilla-Medium Tent
Trogdor
Tw3nty - XXL


----------



## azherfer

Rock Star said:


> i mind if you dont come...it will great to finally meet you..


already booked it..barring something unplanned, I'm there


----------



## icehog3

stinkie said:


> no just the soninlaw and the bestman. and my enablers/perverters. and the ones that got me into smoking cigars.i can say the act like dogs sometimes.
> 
> stinkie:ss


Too funny! I think Dave is welcoming all BOTLs, just no DOTLs! :r


----------



## hardcz

icehog3 said:


> Yes, one.
> 
> One dozen.
> 
> ...and one more for my friend Todd.


Sir I do believe you might need one of these air fresheners after your binge eating...


----------



## icehog3

hardcz said:


> Sir I do believe you might need one of these air fresheners after your binge eating...


My farts already smell like bacon.


----------



## stinkie

Addiction 4X
allan3369
BobbyRitz XL
Bonggoy - Medium
Budman - L
Coach- XXL
cre8v1 - XXL
Da Klugs - XXL
DAFU
Dandee
DavenportESQ-XXL
Deem (SoCalSmoker) XL
DETROITPHA357
Ms. Detroit
DonJefe- XL
drevin
Germantown rob- XL
gedio XXL
Goodfella-XL
GregC
cabinetsticker - 3XL
hardcz - XXL
hollywood - S or M
whiteboard - L
icehog3 - XXL
Jay Hemingway-L
ir13 - XXL
Jbailey - XL
joed
King James - XXL
M1903A1 - L
mmblz - L
Mrs. Rock Star-small
N2Advnture
NCRadioman - XXXXL What? I like big shirts!
OpusXtasy - XL
pnoon - XL
pnutbutrsangwich - XL
Queen James Small (if possible) will settle for Medium
raisin - XL
Red Baron - XL
RenoB - 3XL
ResIpsa- medium
Rock Star-3X
SaltyMcGee - XL
Sancho - XL
SDBeerman - XL
seagarsmoker - XL
Sean9689 - XL
Seanohue - L
shaerza - XL
Siebec - L
Simplified - XL
Sir Tony - M
Smitdavi- L
spooble - L
Stick - medium
stig - XL
stinkie XL
target XXL
tchariya - XXXL
Tech-ninja - XL
The Dakotan - XL
Tkoeep - XL
TmoneYNYY-XL
Toddzilla-3X
Trogdor
Tw3nty - XXL

stinkie:ss


----------



## jkim05

Might as well add myself to the list to make it official...

Addiction 4X
allan3369
BobbyRitz XL
Bonggoy - Medium
Budman - L
Coach- XXL
cre8v1 - XXL
Da Klugs - XXL
DAFU
Dandee
DavenportESQ-XXL
Deem (SoCalSmoker) XL
DETROITPHA357
Ms. Detroit
DonJefe- XL
drevin
Germantown rob- XL
gedio XXL
Goodfella-XL
GregC
cabinetsticker - 3XL
hardcz - XXL
hollywood - S or M
whiteboard - L
icehog3 - XXL
Jay Hemingway-L
ir13 - XXL
Jbailey - XL
*jkim05- M*
joed
King James - XXL
M1903A1 - L
mmblz - L
Mrs. Rock Star-small
N2Advnture
NCRadioman - XXXXL What? I like big shirts!
OpusXtasy - XL
pnoon - XL
pnutbutrsangwich - XL
Queen James Small (if possible) will settle for Medium
raisin - XL
Red Baron - XL
RenoB - 3XL
ResIpsa- medium
Rock Star-3X
SaltyMcGee - XL
Sancho - XL
SDBeerman - XL
seagarsmoker - XL
Sean9689 - XL
Seanohue - L
shaerza - XL
Siebec - L
Simplified - XL
Sir Tony - M
Smitdavi- L
spooble - L
Stick - medium
stig - XL
stinkie XL
target XXL
tchariya - XXXL
Tech-ninja - XL
The Dakotan - XL
Tkoeep - XL
TmoneYNYY-XL
Toddzilla-3X
Trogdor
Tw3nty - XXL


----------



## drevim

icehog3 said:


> My farts already smell like bacon.


I thought it smelled of rotten eggs...as in Drew Estates :r:tu


----------



## icehog3

drevim said:


> I thought it smelled of rotten eggs...as in Drew Estates :r:tu


Too easy, Roomie...too easy.

See ya in the Loft?


----------



## hamncheese

58 days to go :chk


----------



## Coach

pnutbutrsangwich said:


> 58 days to go :chk


tom,

you drivin or flying??


----------



## SaltyMcGee

Hey folks....I am still looking for someone to split a room with. Let me know if you can do it!!!


----------



## icehog3

Coach said:


> tom,
> 
> you drivin or flying??


I'm driving this year Coach....had to rent a car and drive home last year after Continental stuck it up my moon, so I figured I will just save the aggravation this year and drive.


----------



## drevim

icehog3 said:


> Too easy, Roomie...too easy.
> 
> *See ya in the Loft?*


Looks like the loft may have another return guest, Angel is on the fence about being able to go. Looks like she may run into some issues with a family thing she has to go to.....will have to wait and see how it falls into place.

Obviously her fear of excessive methane exposure would keep her from being able to sleep up there :r So if her plans change, mine will as well, but as of now, Loft roomies again, my friend.


----------



## hamncheese

I'm driving, Randy. However specific plans are certainly up in the air.


----------



## icehog3

icehog3 said:


> I'm driving this year Coach....had to rent a car and drive home last year after Continental stuck it up my moon, so I figured I will just save the aggravation this year and drive.


Oops....forgot that pnutbutrsangwich was a Tom, too...well, I didn't forget, I just didn't put 2 and 2 together....never mind.  :r


drevim said:


> Looks like the loft may have another return guest, Angel is on the fence about being able to go. Looks like she may run into some issues with a family thing she has to go to.....will have to wait and see how it falls into place.
> 
> Obviously her fear of excessive methane exposure would keep her from being able to sleep up there :r So if her plans change, mine will as well, but as of now, Loft roomies again, my friend.


Sweetie!!!


----------



## hamncheese

icehog3 said:


> Oops....forgot that pnutbutrsangwich was a Tom


It's alright, Tom... I'm usually forgotten :tg


----------



## icehog3

pnutbutrsangwich said:


> It's alright, Tom... I'm usually forgotten :tg


Out of sight, but never out of mind, Tom.


----------



## germantown rob

pnutbutrsangwich said:


> It's alright, Tom... I'm usually forgotten :tg


You are not forgotten at all, I knew what was going on but the gentle giant must have gotten into the Vodka early today.


----------



## ToddziLLa

Cool Ian!


----------



## pnoon

ToddziLLa said:


> Cool Ian!


Ian is definitely cool. He'd be a whole lot cooler if he'd

*Get his a$$ to San Diego!!!!!*


----------



## icehog3

pnoon said:


> Ian is definitely cool. He'd be a whole lot cooler if he'd
> 
> *Get his a$$ to San Diego!!!!!*


This is the Shack Herf thread, Buddy....you don't see Ian instigating in the SoCal thread.

 :r :r


----------



## pnoon

icehog3 said:


> This is the Shack Herf thread, Buddy....you don't see Ian instigating in the SoCal thread.
> 
> :r :r


Sorry, Admiral. Won't happen again in THIS thread.


----------



## icehog3

pnoon said:


> Sorry, Admiral. Won't happen again in THIS thread.


Come back!! It was a joke!!


----------



## Addiction

I'm was excited about this till I thought about how much money you bastards are going to cost me.

I'm not taking about the room. I'm not taking about the food. I'm talking about the crazy ideas of a better smoking experience you people are going to put in my head. I'm paying off credit cards right now and preparing for the havoc you people will wreck on my available balance.


----------



## pnoon

Addiction said:


> I'm was excited about this till I thought about how much money you bastards are going to cost me.
> 
> I'm not taking about the room. I'm not taking about the food. I'm talking about the crazy ideas of a better smoking experience you people are going to put in my head. I'm paying off credit cards right now and preparing for the havoc you people will wreck on my available balance.


Welcome to the jungle.


----------



## M1903A1

Addiction said:


> I'm was excited about this till I thought about how much money you bastards are going to cost me.
> 
> I'm not taking about the room. I'm not taking about the food. I'm talking about the crazy ideas of a better smoking experience you people are going to put in my head. I'm paying off credit cards right now and preparing for the havoc you people will wreck on my available balance.


Think you're the only one?  :ss


----------



## n2advnture

Thought I posted a shirt size already 

Large please

~Mark


----------



## SmokinAFuente

I'm really looking forward to this!

Addiction 4X
allan3369
BobbyRitz XL
Bonggoy - Medium
Budman - L
Coach- XXL
cre8v1 - XXL
Da Klugs - XXL
DAFU
Dandee
DavenportESQ-XXL
Deem (SoCalSmoker) XL
DETROITPHA357
Ms. Detroit
DonJefe- XL
drevin
Germantown rob- XL
gedio XXL
Goodfella-XL
GregC
cabinetsticker - 3XL
hardcz - XXL
hollywood - S or M
whiteboard - L
icehog3 - XXL
Jay Hemingway-L
ir13 - XXL
Jbailey - XL
*jkim05- M*
joed
King James - XXL
M1903A1 - L
mmblz - L
Mrs. Rock Star-small
N2Advnture - L
NCRadioman - XXXXL What? I like big shirts!
OpusXtasy - XL
pnoon - XL
pnutbutrsangwich - XL
Queen James Small (if possible) will settle for Medium
raisin - XL
Red Baron - XL
RenoB - 3XL
ResIpsa- medium
Rock Star-3X
SaltyMcGee - XL
Sancho - XL
SDBeerman - XL
seagarsmoker - XL
Sean9689 - XL
Seanohue - L
shaerza - XL
Siebec - L
Simplified - XL
Sir Tony - M
Smitdavi- L
SmokinAFuente -XXXL
spooble - L
Stick - medium
stig - XL
stinkie XL
target XXL
tchariya - XXXL
Tech-ninja - XL
The Dakotan - XL
Tkoeep - XL
TmoneYNYY-XL
Toddzilla-3X
Trogdor
Tw3nty - XXL


----------



## JPH

Hehe....


----------



## germantown rob

JPH said:


> Hehe....


I remember that, that was a great cigar!


----------



## JPH

germantown rob said:


> I remember that, that was a great cigar!


hehe...

Ahh the memories......


----------



## lenguamor

If any of my fellow Mossbacks want to road trip it might work sharing expenses and driving.

Plus we'd be shoo-ins for the "farthest traveled" award! :r


----------



## pnoon

lenguamor said:


> If any of my fellow Mossbacks want to road trip it might work sharing expenses and driving.
> 
> Plus we'd be shoo-ins for the "farthest traveled" award! :r


Hmmmmm - Not so fast.

According to Google maps - 
Seattle to Marblehead OH - 2350 miles
San Diego to Marblehead OH - 2350 miles

Co-champs?


----------



## icehog3

pnoon said:


> Hmmmmm - Not so fast.
> 
> According to Google maps -
> Seattle to Marblehead OH - 2350 miles
> San Diego to Marblehead OH - 2350 miles
> 
> Co-champs?


At least you will be a Co-Champ at something, 'cause it ain't gonna be at cornhole.  :r


----------



## lenguamor

pnoon said:


> Hmmmmm - Not so fast.
> 
> According to Google maps -
> Seattle to Marblehead OH - 2350 miles
> San Diego to Marblehead OH - 2350 miles
> 
> Co-champs?


 Um, actually...from _my_ house it maps to _2358_ miles. :tg

:r


----------



## lenguamor

icehog3 said:


> At least you will be a Co-Champ at something, 'cause it ain't gonna be at cornhole.  :r


_CORNHOLE!!!???_

Wait...is Marblehead a prison?


----------



## pnoon

icehog3 said:


> At least you will be a Co-Champ at something, 'cause it ain't gonna be at cornhole.  :r


You're right Tom.
We won't be Co Champs - we'll be sole Champs.


----------



## pnoon

lenguamor said:


> Um, actually...from _my_ house it maps to _2358_ miles. :tg
> 
> :r


And from mine its 2,337. 21 miles. Damn.

But I will be there. For you it's just talk.


----------



## lenguamor

pnoon said:


> And from mine its 2,337. 21 miles. Damn.
> 
> But I will be there. For you it's just talk.


:hn Got me.

But don't underestimate the will and determination - not to mention the insanity - of a people deprived of sunshine for 3/4 of the year, and of sleep the remaining 1/4 when the sun sets at 9:30PM+ and rises again at 4:30AM.

:chk


----------



## pnoon

lenguamor said:


> :hn Got me.
> 
> But don't underestimate the will and determination - not to mention the insanity - of a people deprived of sunshine for 3/4 of the year, and of sleep the remaining 1/4, when the sun sets at 9:30PM+ and rises again at 4:30AM.
> 
> :chk


Well, even if you do drive, I'm still claiming first prize.

Home to the airport - 20 miles
San Diego to Cleveland - 2397 miles
Cleveland to Marblehead - 71 miles

Total - 2488 miles. :chk


----------



## lenguamor

A challenge has gone out to the PNW brethren.


----------



## pnoon

lenguamor said:


> A challenge has gone out to the PNW brethren.


Hope to see you there.


----------



## vstrommark

lenguamor said:


> A challenge has gone out to the PNW brethren.


If Joe is driving the class A motorhome, then I have shotgun!

We'll have to meander a bit to extend the miles. SD is further because no one wants them to show for a Shack Herf. TMSAISTI


----------



## ResIpsa

pnoon said:


> You're right Tom.
> We won't be Co Champs - we'll be sole Champs.


not in this life, chuckles


----------



## Deem

pnoon said:


> You're right Tom.
> We won't be Co Champs - we'll be sole Champs.


watch out Cornhole vets there's a new team coming to town this year :chk


----------



## icehog3

pnoon said:


> You're right Tom.
> We won't be Co Champs - we'll be sole Champs.


Wanna bet?


----------



## SD Beerman

Deem said:


> watch out Cornhole vets there's a new team coming to town this year :chk


SoCal Zen will come through......:sl


----------



## Dandee

Less than 2 months!
68TriShield-XL
Addiction 4X
allan3369
BobbyRitz XL
Bonggoy - Medium
Budman - L
Coach- XXL
cre8v1 - XXL
Da Klugs - XXL
DAFU
Dandee - XL
DavenportESQ-XXL
Deem (SoCalSmoker) XL
DETROITPHA357
Ms. Detroit
DonJefe- XL
drevin
Germantown rob- XL
gedio XXL
Goodfella-XL
GregC
cabinetsticker - 3XL
hardcz - XXL
hollywood - S or M
whiteboard - L
icehog3 - XXL
Jay Hemingway-L
ir13 - XXL
Jbailey - XL
jkim05- M
joed
King James - XXL
M1903A1 - L
mmblz - L
Mrs. Rock Star-small
N2Advnture - L
NCRadioman - XXXXL What? I like big shirts!
OpusXtasy - XL
pnoon - XL
pnutbutrsangwich - XL
Queen James Small (if possible) will settle for Medium
raisin - XL
Red Baron - XL
RenoB - 3XL
ResIpsa- medium
Rock Star-3X
SaltyMcGee - XL
Sancho - XL
SDBeerman - XL
seagarsmoker - XL
Sean9689 - XL
Seanohue - L
shaerza - XL
Siebec - L
Simplified - XL
Sir Tony - M
Smitdavi- L
SmokinAFuente -XXXL
spooble - L
Stick - medium
stig - XL
stinkie XL
target XXL
tchariya - XXXL
Tech-ninja - XL
The Dakotan - XL
Tkoeep - XL
TmoneYNYY-XL
Toddzilla-3X
Trogdor
Tw3nty - XXL


----------



## hamncheese

lenguamor said:


> :hn Got me.
> 
> But don't underestimate the will and determination - not to mention the insanity - of a people deprived of sunshine for 3/4 of the year, and of sleep the remaining 1/4 when the sun sets at 9:30PM+ and rises again at 4:30AM.
> 
> :chk


I didn't know you lived in Norway :r


----------



## hardcz

I'm going to be staying at Camp Runinmuck, anyone else going to be there?


----------



## Stick

1. Da Klugs - Simplified ** Two Time Reigning Champs **
2. pnoon - allanb3369
3. Tech-Ninja - Spooble (Team Cornhole Destroyers)
4. icehog3 - Resipsa (Team Biggie Smalls)
5. King James - Queen James
6. Team Bling (Sean & Kait)
7. cre8v1 - Tw3nty
8. pnutbutrsangwich - Coach
9. Seanohue - Sir Tony
10. RenoB - Bonggoy (Team Biggie Smalls II) 
11. Drevim - Puffdaddy (Team Big Chief)
12. TMoneYNYY - Stig
13. ToddziLLa - steelheaderdu
14. Jbailey - Shaerza (Team Tent Terror??)
15. smitdavi - the dakotan (hoosier daddy)
16. SaltyMcGee - Stick


----------



## Haastility

This sounds fun!!! I will pencil it into my calendar but I might be moving during this time.


----------



## smitdavi

We're gettin close....can't wait!!!


----------



## pnoon

Stick said:


> 1. Da Klugs - Simplified ** Two Time Reigning Champs **
> 2. pnoon - allanb3369 (Team Herfers)
> 3. Tech-Ninja - Spooble (Team Cornhole Destroyers)
> 4. icehog3 - Resipsa (Team Biggie Smalls)
> 5. King James - Queen James
> 6. Team Bling (Sean & Kait)
> 7. cre8v1 - Tw3nty
> 8. pnutbutrsangwich - Coach
> 9. Seanohue - Sir Tony
> 10. RenoB - Bonggoy (Team Biggie Smalls II)
> 11. Drevim - Puffdaddy (Team Big Chief)
> 12. TMoneYNYY - Stig
> 13. ToddziLLa - steelheaderdu
> 14. Jbailey - Shaerza (Team Tent Terror??)
> 15. smitdavi - the dakotan (hoosier daddy)
> 16. SaltyMcGee - Stick


I know this list is incomplete. Deem/SD Beerman are not on the list. There may be others.


----------



## joed

Less than 2 months!
68TriShield-XL
Addiction 4X
allan3369
BobbyRitz XL
Bonggoy - Medium
Budman - L
Coach- XXL
cre8v1 - XXL
Da Klugs - XXL
DAFU
Dandee - XL
DavenportESQ-XXL
Deem (SoCalSmoker) XL
DETROITPHA357
Ms. Detroit
DonJefe- XL
drevin
Germantown rob- XL
gedio XXL
Goodfella-XL
GregC
cabinetsticker - 3XL
hardcz - XXL
hollywood - S or M
whiteboard - L
icehog3 - XXL
Jay Hemingway-L
ir13 - XXL
Jbailey - XL
jkim05- M
joed - XXL
King James - XXL
M1903A1 - L
mmblz - L
Mrs. Rock Star-small
N2Advnture - L
NCRadioman - XXXXL What? I like big shirts!
OpusXtasy - XL
pnoon - XL
pnutbutrsangwich - XL
Queen James Small (if possible) will settle for Medium
raisin - XL
Red Baron - XL
RenoB - 3XL
ResIpsa- medium
Rock Star-3X
SaltyMcGee - XL
Sancho - XL
SDBeerman - XL
seagarsmoker - XL
Sean9689 - XL
Seanohue - L
shaerza - XL
Siebec - L
Simplified - XL
Sir Tony - M
Smitdavi- L
SmokinAFuente -XXXL
spooble - L
Stick - medium
stig - XL
stinkie XL
target XXL
tchariya - XXXL
Tech-ninja - XL
The Dakotan - XL
Tkoeep - XL
TmoneYNYY-XL
Toddzilla-3X
Trogdor
Tw3nty - XXL


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Less than 2 months!
68TriShield-XL
Addiction 4X
allan3369
BobbyRitz XL
Bonggoy - Medium
Budman - L
Coach- XXL
cre8v1 - XXL
Da Klugs - XXL
DAFU
Dandee - XL
DavenportESQ-XXL
Deem (SoCalSmoker) XL
DETROITPHA357 3XL (sexy) if I cant get a 4XL i'll take it (shrink wash)
Ms. Detroit XL
DonJefe- XL
drevin
Germantown rob- XL
gedio XXL
Goodfella-XL
GregC
cabinetsticker - 3XL
hardcz - XXL
hollywood - S or M
whiteboard - L
icehog3 - XXL
Jay Hemingway-L
ir13 - XXL
Jbailey - XL
jkim05- M
joed - XXL
King James - XXL
M1903A1 - L
mmblz - L
Mrs. Rock Star-small
N2Advnture - L
NCRadioman - XXXXL What? I like big shirts!
OpusXtasy - XL
pnoon - XL
pnutbutrsangwich - XL
Queen James Small (if possible) will settle for Medium
raisin - XL
Red Baron - XL
RenoB - 3XL
ResIpsa- medium
Rock Star-3X
SaltyMcGee - XL
Sancho - XL
SDBeerman - XL
seagarsmoker - XL
Sean9689 - XL
Seanohue - L
shaerza - XL
Siebec - L
Simplified - XL
Sir Tony - M
Smitdavi- L
SmokinAFuente -XXXL
spooble - L
Stick - medium
stig - XL
stinkie XL
target XXL
tchariya - XXXL
Tech-ninja - XL
The Dakotan - XL
Tkoeep - XL
TmoneYNYY-XL
Toddzilla-3X
Trogdor
Tw3nty - XXL


----------



## trogdor

Less than 2 months!
68TriShield-XL
Addiction 4X
allan3369
BobbyRitz XL
Bonggoy - Medium
Budman - L
Coach- XXL
cre8v1 - XXL
Da Klugs - XXL
DAFU
Dandee - XL
DavenportESQ-XXL
Deem (SoCalSmoker) XL
DETROITPHA357 3XL (sexy) if I cant get a 4XL i'll take it (shrink wash)
Ms. Detroit XL
DonJefe- XL
drevin
Germantown rob- XL
gedio XXL
Goodfella-XL
GregC
cabinetsticker - 3XL
hardcz - XXL
hollywood - S or M
whiteboard - L
icehog3 - XXL
Jay Hemingway-L
ir13 - XXL
Jbailey - XL
jkim05- M
joed - XXL
King James - XXL
M1903A1 - L
mmblz - L
Mrs. Rock Star-small
N2Advnture - L
NCRadioman - XXXXL What? I like big shirts!
OpusXtasy - XL
pnoon - XL
pnutbutrsangwich - XL
Queen James Small (if possible) will settle for Medium
raisin - XL
Red Baron - XL
RenoB - 3XL
ResIpsa- medium
Rock Star-3X
SaltyMcGee - XL
Sancho - XL
SDBeerman - XL
seagarsmoker - XL
Sean9689 - XL
Seanohue - L
shaerza - XL
Siebec - L
Simplified - XL
Sir Tony - M
Smitdavi- L
SmokinAFuente -XXXL
spooble - L
Stick - medium
stig - XL
stinkie XL
target XXL
tchariya - XXXL
Tech-ninja - XL
The Dakotan - XL
Tkoeep - XL
TmoneYNYY-XL
Toddzilla-3X
Trogdor - XL
Tw3nty - XXL


----------



## BigVito

:ss


----------



## seagarsmoker

trogdor said:


> Less than 2 months!
> 68TriShield-XL
> Addiction 4X
> allan3369
> BobbyRitz XL
> Bonggoy - Medium
> Budman - L
> Coach- XXL
> cre8v1 - XXL
> Da Klugs - XXL
> DAFU
> Dandee - XL
> DavenportESQ-XXL
> Deem (SoCalSmoker) XL
> DETROITPHA357 3XL (sexy) if I cant get a 4XL i'll take it (shrink wash)
> Ms. Detroit XL
> DonJefe- XL
> drevin
> Germantown rob- XL
> gedio XXL
> Goodfella-XL
> GregC
> cabinetsticker - 3XL
> hardcz - XXL
> hollywood - S or M
> whiteboard - L
> icehog3 - XXL
> Jay Hemingway-L
> ir13 - XXL
> Jbailey - XL
> jkim05- M
> joed - XXL
> King James - XXL
> M1903A1 - L
> mmblz - L
> Mrs. Rock Star-small
> N2Advnture - L
> NCRadioman - XXXXL What? I like big shirts!
> OpusXtasy - XL
> pnoon - XL
> pnutbutrsangwich - XL
> Queen James Small (if possible) will settle for Medium
> raisin - XL
> Red Baron - XL
> RenoB - 3XL
> ResIpsa- medium
> Rock Star-3X
> SaltyMcGee - XL
> Sancho - XL
> SDBeerman - XL
> seagarsmoker - XL
> Sean9689 - XL
> Seanohue - L
> shaerza - XL
> Siebec - L
> Simplified - XL
> Sir Tony - M
> Smitdavi- L
> SmokinAFuente -XXXL
> spooble - L
> Stick - medium
> stig - XL
> stinkie XL
> target XXL
> tchariya - XXXL
> Tech-ninja - XL
> The Dakotan - XL
> Tkoeep - XL
> TmoneYNYY-XL
> Toddzilla-3X
> Trogdor - XL
> Tw3nty - XXL


Dave, after looking over the list of sizes above, I think you may need more fish this year!


----------



## Da Klugs

seagarsmoker said:


> Dave, after looking over the list of sizes above, I think you may need more fish this year!


ONe word answer should be.....

Catering! 

Tried to get the local perch place to come and do it for us... they don't travel though.

Perch night might change to "barbacue night" we will see what Bubbas has to say.


----------



## pnoon

Da Klugs said:


> ONe word answer should be.....
> 
> Catering!
> 
> Tried to get the local perch place to come and do it for us... they don't travel though.
> 
> Perch night might change to "barbacue night" we will see what Bubbas has to say.


Dave - If it turns out to be "barbacue night", you can count on me to be a guest chef.


----------



## Coach

i'll help cook too.

r


----------



## icehog3

I can help cook or help eat, whichever you prefer Dave.  :r


----------



## King James

Brats can still be done for Thursday night if nothing else is planned, Dave. As we get closer just will get a rough head count to see how many pallets of brats to bring haha


----------



## Da Klugs

King James said:


> Brats *can* still be done for Thursday night if nothing else is planned, Dave. As we get closer just will get a rough head count to see how many pallets of brats to bring haha


Can? Hey 1/2 of us are only showing up cuz of the brats. :tu

Tom will be there on Thursday so how about... eleventy billion?


----------



## BigVito

Da Klugs said:


> Can? Hey 1/2 of us are only showing up cuz of the brats. :tu
> 
> Tom will be there on Thursday so how about... eleventy billion?


what will the others eat? :r


----------



## smitdavi

BigVito said:


> what will the others eat? :r


Perry why aren't you coming?


----------



## BigVito

smitdavi said:


> Perry why aren't you coming?


a four letter word


----------



## smitdavi

BigVito said:


> a four letter word


work?


----------



## BigVito

smitdavi said:


> work?


:bn:bn
you said that word


----------



## DonJefe

Da Klugs said:


> Can? Hey 1/2 of us are only showing up cuz of the brats. :tu
> 
> Tom will be there on Thursday so how about... *eleventy billion*?


That would be a good start!


----------



## icehog3

Da Klugs said:


> Can? Hey 1/2 of us are only showing up cuz of the brats. :tu
> 
> Tom will be there on Thursday so how about... eleventy billion?





BigVito said:


> what will the others eat? :r





DonJefe said:


> That would be a good start!


'zactly...  :r :r


----------



## ResIpsa

icehog3 said:


> 'zactly...  :r :r


Leave some for your teammate....


----------



## icehog3

ResIpsa said:


> Leave some for your teammate....


OK.....

Jimmy....we need eleventy billion and one.


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> OK.....
> 
> Jimmy....we need eleventy billion and one.


:r one? You are feeding him twice?


----------



## ResIpsa

Icehog said:


> OK.....
> 
> Jimmy....we need eleventy billion and one.


HEY!



BigVito said:


> :r one? You are feeding him twice?


HEY!!!!!!!!!!!.......

most recent pic of me


----------



## King James

well I guess that is settled. Brats still on for Thursday


----------



## BigVito

ResIpsa said:


> HEY!
> 
> HEY!!!!!!!!!!!.......
> 
> most recent pic of me


:r:r somebody stopped running


----------



## Deem

Now that SoCal9 is alot of great memories I can get focused on a new herf adventure, Shack Herf IV. Can't wait :ss


----------



## Simplified

Da Klugs said:


> ONe word answer should be.....
> 
> Catering!
> 
> Tried to get the local perch place to come and do it for us... they don't travel though.
> 
> Perch night might change to "barbacue night" we will see what Bubbas has to say.


http://www.bubbasq.com/


----------



## seagarsmoker

Simplified said:


> http://www.bubbasq.com/


Mighty fine looking barbecue on that website.


----------



## Coach

ex Cleveland Browns player,nice guy and has good food. sauce is vinegar based so it does have a lil sour twang to it. kinda like heinz 57 sauce kicked up. IMO.

can't wait to see you all in august.


----------



## rhythm11

Some friends are going and asked me if I wanted to go to the Shack herf and they said to check out this site. As such, I am new to this board and have been lurking for a few days, but I am looking forward to going to this herf and just wanted say hello.


----------



## shaerza

rhythm11 said:


> Some friends are going and asked me if I wanted to go to the Shack herf and they said to check out this site. As such, I am new to this board and have been lurking for a few days, but I am looking forward to going to this herf and just wanted say hello.


See! Im not the only one that posts to Shack herf threads as my first post! Ill even be nice and let this guy borrow my axe so he doesnt have to bring his own


----------



## icehog3

only 43 Days!!


----------



## germantown rob

Less than 2 months!
68TriShield-XL
Addiction 4X
allan3369
BobbyRitz XL
Bonggoy - Medium
Budman - L
Coach- XXL
cre8v1 - XXL
Da Klugs - XXL
DAFU
Dandee - XL
DavenportESQ-XXL
Deem (SoCalSmoker) XL
DETROITPHA357 3XL (sexy) if I cant get a 4XL i'll take it (shrink wash)
Ms. Detroit XL
DonJefe- XL
drevin
gedio XXL
Goodfella-XL
GregC
cabinetsticker - 3XL
hardcz - XXL
hollywood - S or M
whiteboard - L
icehog3 - XXL
Jay Hemingway-L
ir13 - XXL
Jbailey - XL
jkim05- M
joed - XXL
King James - XXL
M1903A1 - L
mmblz - L
Mrs. Rock Star-small
N2Advnture - L
NCRadioman - XXXXL What? I like big shirts!
OpusXtasy - XL
pnoon - XL
pnutbutrsangwich - XL
Queen James Small (if possible) will settle for Medium
raisin - XL
Red Baron - XL
RenoB - 3XL
ResIpsa- medium
Rock Star-3X
SaltyMcGee - XL
Sancho - XL
SDBeerman - XL
seagarsmoker - XL
Sean9689 - XL
Seanohue - L
shaerza - XL
Siebec - L
Simplified - XL
Sir Tony - M
Smitdavi- L
SmokinAFuente -XXXL
spooble - L
Stick - medium
stig - XL
stinkie XL
target XXL
tchariya - XXXL
Tech-ninja - XL
The Dakotan - XL
Tkoeep - XL
TmoneYNYY-XL
Toddzilla-3X
Trogdor - XL
Tw3nty - XXL


----------



## shaerza

Switching size to large instead of XL if its not too late


68TriShield-XL
Addiction 4X
allan3369
BobbyRitz XL
Bonggoy - Medium
Budman - L
Coach- XXL
cre8v1 - XXL
Da Klugs - XXL
DAFU
Dandee - XL
DavenportESQ-XXL
Deem (SoCalSmoker) XL
DETROITPHA357 3XL (sexy) if I cant get a 4XL i'll take it (shrink wash)
Ms. Detroit XL
DonJefe- XL
drevin
gedio XXL
Goodfella-XL
GregC
cabinetsticker - 3XL
hardcz - XXL
hollywood - S or M
whiteboard - L
icehog3 - XXL
Jay Hemingway-L
ir13 - XXL
Jbailey - XL
jkim05- M
joed - XXL
King James - XXL
M1903A1 - L
mmblz - L
Mrs. Rock Star-small
N2Advnture - L
NCRadioman - XXXXL What? I like big shirts!
OpusXtasy - XL
pnoon - XL
pnutbutrsangwich - XL
Queen James Small (if possible) will settle for Medium
raisin - XL
Red Baron - XL
RenoB - 3XL
ResIpsa- medium
Rock Star-3X
SaltyMcGee - XL
Sancho - XL
SDBeerman - XL
seagarsmoker - XL
Sean9689 - XL
Seanohue - L
shaerza - L
Siebec - L
Simplified - XL
Sir Tony - M
Smitdavi- L
SmokinAFuente -XXXL
spooble - L
Stick - medium
stig - XL
stinkie XL
target XXL
tchariya - XXXL
Tech-ninja - XL
The Dakotan - XL
Tkoeep - XL
TmoneYNYY-XL
Toddzilla-3X
Trogdor - XL
Tw3nty - XXL


----------



## Cubatobaco

Only 42 Days!!! 

Is there room for one more (XL)? :ss


----------



## JPH

I forget If I told everyone that I got Friday off....

Looks to be a 9 hour drive.....omg.......

I'll leave thursday night!

COUNT ME IN BIOTCHES


----------



## 68TriShield

JPH said:


> I forget If I told everyone that I got Friday off....
> 
> Looks to be a 9 hour drive.....omg.......
> 
> I'll leave thursday night!
> 
> COUNT ME IN BIOTCHES


I got us a king size again sweety


----------



## seagarsmoker

JPH said:


> I forget If I told everyone that I got Friday off....
> 
> Looks to be a 9 hour drive.....omg.......
> 
> I'll leave thursday night!
> 
> COUNT ME IN BIOTCHES


Mine looks like 10 - 11 hours, but as everyone here would agree, well worth it! :ss


----------



## Coach

seagarsmoker said:


> Mine looks like 10 - 11 hours, but as everyone here would agree, well worth it! :ss


roughly 75 min.................looks like a Monte A or Sancho:ss


----------



## Cubatobaco

Not sure if I'm flying or driving. Its about 11-12 hrs for this guy, but I do agree, well worth it!!!


----------



## dayplanner

I may be able to make this, but I'd need to find a place to crash for Fri & Sat nights. Are there hotel rooms still available?


----------



## Cubatobaco

wilblake said:


> I may be able to make this, but I'd need to find a place to crash for Fri & Sat nights. Are there hotel rooms still available?


I'm not sure, Greg. Check with Tom (Pnut) and see what he was able to get. I know I'll be in that room...:ss


----------



## Coach

wilblake said:


> I may be able to make this, but I'd need to find a place to crash for Fri & Sat nights. Are there hotel rooms still available?


you could bring a tent.:r:r:chk:chk


----------



## JPH

68TriShield said:


> I got us a king size again sweety


Hehe ....awww memories of mega mob.

your so sentimental.

HERF HERF HERF HERF HERF


----------



## dayplanner

Would anyone be looking for a roommate?


----------



## cre8v1

King James said:


> well I guess that is settled. Brats still on for Thursday


:tu Looking forward to it (again) James!!


----------



## Guest

Looking forward to this one!! I'm quite confident we can even outdo last year's PPPs :tu


----------



## ResIpsa

cabinetsticker said:


> Looking forward to this one!! I'm quite confident we can even outdo last year's PPPs :tu


Now, given the generosity shown by you, Allan, Dave, Paul and others in the past......well, that would be saying something.........


----------



## Da Klugs

cabinetsticker said:


> Looking forward to this one!! I'm quite confident we can even outdo last year's PPPs :tu


Only is Castro is there as our cigar butler. The weather at the sahck over the weekend was perfect. Smoked a few good ones in between naps and hacking up goo.


----------



## Puffy69

Da Klugs said:


> *Only is Castro is there as our cigar butler.* The weather at the sahck over the weekend was perfect. Smoked a few good ones in between naps and hacking up goo.


im sure you can pull that off.:tu


----------



## Cubatobaco

cabinetsticker said:


> Looking forward to this one!! I'm quite confident we can even outdo last year's PPPs :tu


I have no doubt that about this and I am glad I'm going to be there to witness and/or participate in this! :ss :dr


----------



## icehog3

cabinetsticker said:


> Looking forward to this one!! I'm quite confident we can even outdo last year's PPPs :tu


I restocked the Gurkhas!!


----------



## shaerza

icehog3 said:


> I restocked the Gurkhas!!


Damn. I was gonna bring you a whole box this year after seeing how well you enjoyed the one last year!


----------



## seagarsmoker

icehog3 said:


> I restocked the Gurkhas!!


Oh no, guess Dave will be hacking up more 'goo' at the shack herf then.


----------



## icehog3

shaerza said:


> Damn. I was gonna bring you a whole box this year after seeing how well you enjoyed the one last year!





seagarsmoker said:


> Oh no, guess Dave will be hacking up more 'goo' at the shack herf then.


That's only if we can wrestle some of them away from Bruce!


----------



## Guest

icehog3 said:


> I restocked the Gurkhas!!


MMMmm, Gurkhalicious.... :BS :r


----------



## seagarsmoker

icehog3 said:


> That's only if we can wrestle some of them away from Bruce!


 :ss


----------



## DonJefe

icehog3 said:


> That's only if we can wrestle some of them away from Bruce!


I think Bruce has moved on to Nubs!


----------



## icehog3

cabinetsticker said:


> MMMmm, Gurkhalicious.... :BS :r


Scrumpdilligurkhalicious, Eric! :tu



DonJefe said:


> I think Bruce has moved on to Nubs!


I got Bruce to smoke a Gurkha and Dave to smoke a Nub so far....I think I will try to get Eric to smoke a Carlos Torano 1959, Jeff.


----------



## seagarsmoker

How many more days until the fun begins?:w


----------



## Deem

icehog3 said:


> Scrumpdilligurkhalicious, Eric! :tu
> 
> I got Bruce to smoke a Gurkha and Dave to smoke a Nub so far....I think I will try to get Eric to smoke a Carlos Torano 1959, Jeff.


Tom you're just the corrupter. Gotta see this!


----------



## icehog3

Deem said:


> Tom you're just the corrupter. Gotta see this!


Watch out Deem, or I will bring a Puros Indios for you my friend!  :r


----------



## Coach

icehog3 said:


> Watch out Deem, or I will bring a Puros Indios for you my friend!  :r


he prefers Lone Wolf's :ss:ss


----------



## smitdavi

4 days :chk


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl

smitdavi said:


> 4 days :chk


 :chk


----------



## smitdavi

haha wrong thread lol


----------



## gorob23

Da Klugs said:


> *Travel*
> 
> If you are flying... Cleveland. Driving instructions will be on the shack herf website is Todd ever gets off his lazy one.


*you have your own web site* Wow I can't find driving directions :ss I think I have to miss this one ....I bet you have fun without me 

Rob


----------



## Coach

gorob23 said:


> *you have your own web site* Wow I can't find driving directions :ss I think I have to miss this one ....I bet you have fun without me
> 
> Rob


too cold here for you anyway Roberto the Deck Matainance Boy..............we'll miss you:r:r


----------



## Molarman777

Sounds like a great time, what a better place for a noobie to learn "the way" plus I could just live off the second hand smoke.



Have a blast:ss

Molar


----------



## M1903A1

icehog3 said:


> Watch out Deem, or I will bring a Puros Indios for you my friend!  :r


:tg :tg :tg :tg :tg :tg :tg :tg

Must you invoke that insidious crime against BOTLism?? :hn


----------



## icehog3

M1903A1 said:


> :tg :tg :tg :tg :tg :tg :tg :tg
> 
> Must you invoke that insidious crime against BOTLism?? :hn


That's how I roll, Scott.  :r


----------



## ToddziLLa

gorob23 said:


> *you have your own web site* Wow I can't find driving directions :ss I think I have to miss this one ....I bet you have fun without me
> 
> Rob


Yup! Check the siggy.

Still have to update that soon... :r


----------



## n2advnture

ToddziLLa said:


> Yup! Check the siggy.


I think I love you bro :ss

~M


----------



## Deem

icehog3 said:


> Watch out Deem, or I will bring a Puros Indios for you my friend!  :r


That's fine Tom. I'll just save it for Kermit or gorob.
I'll have find you something equally good to smoke :ss


----------



## icehog3

Deem said:


> That's fine Tom. I'll just save it for Kermit or gorob.
> *I'll have find you something equally good to smoke *:ss


I was afraid of that, Deem! :r


----------



## seagarsmoker

icehog3 said:


> I was afraid of that, Deem! :r


Papayo? I'm sure Deem can get some from poker since those are his favorite cigars...


----------



## M1903A1

icehog3 said:


> That's how I roll, Scott.  :r


I didn't know they were rolled...I thought they were extruded, as in :BS


----------



## ToddziLLa

n2advnture said:


> I think I love you bro :ss
> 
> ~M


Been there for years bro! Always support a true BOTL when I can. :tu


----------



## BigVito

curious as to the hotel rooms availability . Guess I will look 

----------------
Now playing: Bob Seger & The Silver Bullet Band - Beautiful Loser
via FoxyTunes


----------



## joed

BigVito said:


> curious as to the hotel rooms availability . Guess I will look
> 
> ----------------
> Now playing: Bob Seger & The Silver Bullet Band - Beautiful Loser
> via FoxyTunes


If you call right now - there should be one room that just became available.


----------



## joed

Uppdated

68TriShield-XL
Addiction 4X
allan3369
BobbyRitz XL
Bonggoy - Medium
Budman - L
Coach- XXL
cre8v1 - XXL
Da Klugs - XXL
DAFU
Dandee - XL
DavenportESQ-XXL
Deem (SoCalSmoker) XL
DETROITPHA357 3XL (sexy) if I cant get a 4XL i'll take it (shrink wash)
Ms. Detroit XL
DonJefe- XL
drevin
gedio XXL
Goodfella-XL
GregC
cabinetsticker - 3XL
hardcz - XXL
hollywood - S or M
whiteboard - L
icehog3 - XXL
Jay Hemingway-L
ir13 - XXL
Jbailey - XL
jkim05- M

King James - XXL
M1903A1 - L
mmblz - L
Mrs. Rock Star-small
N2Advnture - L
NCRadioman - XXXXL What? I like big shirts!
OpusXtasy - XL
pnoon - XL
pnutbutrsangwich - XL
Queen James Small (if possible) will settle for Medium
raisin - XL
Red Baron - XL
RenoB - 3XL
ResIpsa- medium
Rock Star-3X
SaltyMcGee - XL
Sancho - XL
SDBeerman - XL
seagarsmoker - XL
Sean9689 - XL
Seanohue - L
shaerza - L
Siebec - L
Simplified - XL
Sir Tony - M
Smitdavi- L
SmokinAFuente -XXXL
spooble - L
Stick - medium
stig - XL
stinkie XL
target XXL
tchariya - XXXL
Tech-ninja - XL
The Dakotan - XL
Tkoeep - XL
TmoneYNYY-XL
Toddzilla-3X
Trogdor - XL
Tw3nty - XXL


----------



## pnoon

joed said:


> If you call right now - there should be one room that just became available.


Say it ain't so, Joe. :hn


----------



## BigVito

joed said:


> If you call right now - there should be one room that just became available.


thanks


----------



## joed

pnoon said:


> Say it ain't so, Joe. :hn


Very Sorry, But I can't say that for you.


----------



## BigVito

joed said:


> Very Sorry, But I can't say that for you.


what if I don't want the room anymore?


----------



## pnoon

joed said:


> Very Sorry, But I can't say that for you.


That's unfortunate, Joe. I was looking forward to herfing with you again at The Shack.


----------



## joed

BigVito said:


> what if I don't want the room anymore?


call them and cancel - that is sort of how the room became available in the first place. The deposit (1st night) is credited back to your cc. Just don't wait until the day before - ask about the cancellation policy when you make the reservation if you are not sure.

Nice people - easy to work with - remember to ask for the Shack Herf Rate.


----------



## BigVito

joed said:


> call them and cancel - that is sort of how the room became available in the first place. The deposit (1st night) is credited back to your cc. Just don't wait until the day before - ask about the cancellation policy when you make the reservation if you are not sure.
> 
> Nice people - easy to work with - remember to ask for the Shack Herf Rate.


I truly did forget about this, thank you for reminding me


----------



## Sir Tony

Hey everyone,

It has been awhile since I have posted on here. Over the summer I have slowly grown away from cigars. I just don't have the same love for them like I use to. Everyone on here is great, you guys are like my brothers. I have not met a group of people before as caring as CS. Thank you!

I will not be making the trek out to Shack this year unfortunately. I hope everyone enjoys what is in store for them!

Sir Tony


----------



## BigVito

Sir Tony said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> It has been awhile since I have posted on here. Over the summer I have slowly grown away from cigars. I just don't have the same love for them like I use to. Everyone on here is great, you guys are like my brothers. I have not met a group of people before as caring as CS. Thank you!
> 
> I will not be making the trek out to Shack this year unfortunately. I hope everyone enjoys what is in store for them!
> 
> Sir Tony


that sucks Tony, Will I see you tomorrow?

----------------
Now playing: The Nitty Gritty Dirt Band - I've Been Lookin'
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Deem

joed said:


> Very Sorry, But I can't say that for you.


Joe, so sorry to hear you won't be able to make it
Was really looking forward to meeting you and sharing some cigars.


----------



## OpusXtasy

Adding GregC shirt size. Little more than a month away!

OX

68TriShield-XL
Addiction 4X
allan3369
BobbyRitz XL
Bonggoy - Medium
Budman - L
Coach- XXL
cre8v1 - XXL
Da Klugs - XXL
DAFU
Dandee - XL
DavenportESQ-XXL
Deem (SoCalSmoker) XL
DETROITPHA357 3XL (sexy) if I cant get a 4XL i'll take it (shrink wash)
Ms. Detroit XL
DonJefe- XL
drevin
gedio XXL
Goodfella-XL
* GregC - XL*
cabinetsticker - 3XL
hardcz - XXL
hollywood - S or M
whiteboard - L
icehog3 - XXL
Jay Hemingway-L
ir13 - XXL
Jbailey - XL
jkim05- M

King James - XXL
M1903A1 - L
mmblz - L
Mrs. Rock Star-small
N2Advnture - L
NCRadioman - XXXXL What? I like big shirts!
OpusXtasy - XL
pnoon - XL
pnutbutrsangwich - XL
Queen James Small (if possible) will settle for Medium
raisin - XL
Red Baron - XL
RenoB - 3XL
ResIpsa- medium
Rock Star-3X
SaltyMcGee - XL
Sancho - XL
SDBeerman - XL
seagarsmoker - XL
Sean9689 - XL
Seanohue - L
shaerza - L
Siebec - L
Simplified - XL
Sir Tony - M
Smitdavi- L
SmokinAFuente -XXXL
spooble - L
Stick - medium
stig - XL
stinkie XL
target XXL
tchariya - XXXL
Tech-ninja - XL
The Dakotan - XL
Tkoeep - XL
TmoneYNYY-XL
Toddzilla-3X
Trogdor - XL
Tw3nty - XXL


----------



## Puffy69

icehog3 said:


> You gotta perfect it _twice_ at the Shack to get a mention.  :r


:r just saw this..you aint right Tom..How many times have we had his Brats?:chk


----------



## ToddziLLa

Can't wait!


----------



## Seanohue

Sir Tony said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> It has been awhile since I have posted on here. Over the summer I have slowly grown away from cigars. I just don't have the same love for them like I use to. Everyone on here is great, you guys are like my brothers. I have not met a group of people before as caring as CS. Thank you!
> 
> I will not be making the trek out to Shack this year unfortunately. I hope everyone enjoys what is in store for them!
> 
> Sir Tony


Awww man, really? Sorry to hear that. Need a new cornhole partner now though


----------



## Old Sailor

Crap...the Old Guy is going this year! Dave, we'll herf one of these days, maybe next year at the Shack.:tu


----------



## 68TriShield

Old Sailor said:


> Crap...the Old Guy is going this year! Dave, we'll herf one of these days, maybe next year at the Shack.:tu


You picked a heck of a time to go on shift Bosun! :c


----------



## DAFU

My name keeps getting dropped from the list!

68TriShield-XL
Addiction 4X
allan3369
BobbyRitz XL
Bonggoy - Medium
Budman - L
Coach- XXL
cre8v1 - XXL
Da Klugs - XXL
DAFU - L
Dandee - XL
DavenportESQ-XXL
Deem (SoCalSmoker) XL
DETROITPHA357 3XL (sexy) if I cant get a 4XL i'll take it (shrink wash)
Ms. Detroit XL
DonJefe- XL
drevin
gedio XXL
Goodfella-XL
GregC - XL
cabinetsticker - 3XL
hardcz - XXL
hollywood - S or M
whiteboard - L
icehog3 - XXL
Jay Hemingway-L
ir13 - XXL
Jbailey - XL
jkim05- M
King James - XXL
M1903A1 - L
mmblz - L
Mrs. Rock Star-small
N2Advnture - L
NCRadioman - XXXXL What? I like big shirts!
OpusXtasy - XL
pnoon - XL
pnutbutrsangwich - XL
Queen James Small (if possible) will settle for Medium
raisin - XL
Red Baron - XL
RenoB - 3XL
ResIpsa- medium
Rock Star-3X
SaltyMcGee - XL
Sancho - XL
SDBeerman - XL
seagarsmoker - XL
Sean9689 - XL
Seanohue - L
shaerza - L
Siebec - L
Simplified - XL
Sir Tony - M
Smitdavi- L
SmokinAFuente -XXXL
spooble - L
Stick - medium
stig - XL
stinkie XL
target XXL
tchariya - XXXL
Tech-ninja - XL
The Dakotan - XL
Tkoeep - XL
TmoneYNYY-XL
Toddzilla-3X
Trogdor - XL
Tw3nty - XXL

I can help with food also. Sam or Dave shoot me a PM if you want me to bring anything. Will be there Thursday.


----------



## Old Sailor

68TriShield said:


> You picked a heck of a time to go on shift Bosun! :c


Ya I know......keep next year open!:ss


----------



## icehog3

DAFU said:


> My name keeps getting dropped from the list!
> 
> [/COLOR]


I won't forget about you, Dave!


----------



## Sean9689

Getting close. Need to make hotel reservations...
Budman and I are considering riding our bikes to The Shack this year. He just bought an '06 HD Low Rider. I think it would make for a fun journey.


----------



## ResIpsa

Sean9689 said:


> Getting close. Need to make hotel reservations...
> Budman and I are considering riding our bikes to The Shack this year. He just bought an '06 HD Low Rider. I think it would make for a fun journey.


How far are you talking Sean?

You're probably looking at a two day trip at least on a bike. Fun absolutely, but long.


----------



## smitdavi

brushing up on my Corn hole skillz


----------



## DAFU

Something came up and I'm gonna have to miss this one. Hope everyone has a great time!

68TriShield-XL
Addiction 4X
allan3369
BobbyRitz XL
Bonggoy - Medium
Budman - L
Coach- XXL
cre8v1 - XXL
Da Klugs - XXL
Dandee - XL
DavenportESQ-XXL
Deem (SoCalSmoker) XL
DETROITPHA357 3XL (sexy) if I cant get a 4XL i'll take it (shrink wash)
Ms. Detroit XL
DonJefe- XL
drevin
gedio XXL
Goodfella-XL
GregC - XL
cabinetsticker - 3XL
hardcz - XXL
hollywood - S or M
whiteboard - L
icehog3 - XXL
Jay Hemingway-L
ir13 - XXL
Jbailey - XL
jkim05- M
King James - XXL
M1903A1 - L
mmblz - L
Mrs. Rock Star-small
N2Advnture - L
NCRadioman - XXXXL What? I like big shirts!
OpusXtasy - XL
pnoon - XL
pnutbutrsangwich - XL
Queen James Small (if possible) will settle for Medium
raisin - XL
Red Baron - XL
RenoB - 3XL
ResIpsa- medium
Rock Star-3X
SaltyMcGee - XL
Sancho - XL
SDBeerman - XL
seagarsmoker - XL
Sean9689 - XL
Seanohue - L
shaerza - L
Siebec - L
Simplified - XL
Sir Tony - M
Smitdavi- L
SmokinAFuente -XXXL
spooble - L
Stick - medium
stig - XL
stinkie XL
target XXL
tchariya - XXXL
Tech-ninja - XL
The Dakotan - XL
Tkoeep - XL
TmoneYNYY-XL
Toddzilla-3X
Trogdor - XL
Tw3nty - XXL


----------



## RedBaron

Wanted- Cornhole partner. Must not mind feathers. :chk


----------



## jkim05

I don't know if I like feathers...particularly yellow ones. I might be allergic. Maybe if there was some Korean bbq involved...


----------



## Puffy69

ToddziLLa said:


> Can't wait!


:tpd::chk:cb:al:hn:tu


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl

Rock Star said:


> :tpd::chk:cb:al:hn:tu


:ss:ss:ss:ss


----------



## Cubatobaco

RedBaron said:


> Wanted- Cornhole partner. Must not mind feathers. :chk


If you'll accept me, I'll do my best!


----------



## Cubatobaco

I'm ready for vacation now! This year is going to be awesome...as if there was any doubt. :ss

68TriShield-XL
Addiction 4X
allan3369
BobbyRitz XL
Bonggoy - Medium
Budman - L
Coach- XXL
cre8v1 - XXL
Cubatobaco - XL
Da Klugs - XXL
Dandee - XL
DavenportESQ-XXL
Deem (SoCalSmoker) XL
DETROITPHA357 3XL (sexy) if I cant get a 4XL i'll take it (shrink wash)
Ms. Detroit XL
DonJefe- XL
drevin
gedio XXL
Goodfella-XL
GregC - XL
cabinetsticker - 3XL
hardcz - XXL
hollywood - S or M
whiteboard - L
icehog3 - XXL
Jay Hemingway-L
ir13 - XXL
Jbailey - XL
jkim05- M
King James - XXL
M1903A1 - L
mmblz - L
Mrs. Rock Star-small
N2Advnture - L
NCRadioman - XXXXL What? I like big shirts!
OpusXtasy - XL
pnoon - XL
pnutbutrsangwich - XL
Queen James Small (if possible) will settle for Medium
raisin - XL
Red Baron - XL
RenoB - 3XL
ResIpsa- medium
Rock Star-3X
SaltyMcGee - XL
Sancho - XL
SDBeerman - XL
seagarsmoker - XL
Sean9689 - XL
Seanohue - L
shaerza - L
Siebec - L
Simplified - XL
Sir Tony - M
Smitdavi- L
SmokinAFuente -XXXL
spooble - L
Stick - medium
stig - XL
stinkie XL
target XXL
tchariya - XXXL
Tech-ninja - XL
The Dakotan - XL
Tkoeep - XL
TmoneYNYY-XL
Toddzilla-3X
Trogdor - XL
Tw3nty - XXL[/quote]


----------



## Coach

Cubatobaco said:


> If you'll accept me, I'll do my best!


Wanted- Cornhole partner. Must not mind feathers.

only if you bring the WORST 1492 FAKE.............:r:r

j/k Red...but I got sumtin 4ya


----------



## King James

Coach said:


> Wanted- Cornhole partner. Must not mind feathers.
> 
> only if you bring the WORST 1492 FAKE.............:r:r
> 
> j/k Red...but I got sumtin 4ya


seanohue needs a partner.... shoot him a PM


----------



## Puffy69

i heard you smoked it..:r


Coach said:


> Wanted- Cornhole partner. Must not mind feathers.
> 
> only if you bring the WORST 1492 FAKE.............:r:r
> 
> j/k Red...but I got sumtin 4ya


----------



## Coach

Rock Star said:


> i heard you smoked it..:r


you have me GROSSLY confused with that other guy Jeremy........:cb:cb

but i WILL ADMIT that I WAS BUG EYED when it did go down :r:r


----------



## BigVito

Work screwed me over on vacation, I will soon ask for a LOA should know soon I hope


----------



## Sean9689

ResIpsa said:


> How far are you talking Sean?
> 
> You're probably looking at a two day trip at least on a bike. Fun absolutely, but long.


Oh, 9 hours or so...
C'mon Vic, I'm not as old an feeble as you. 
No way will it be a two day trip...6am - whenever the hell I get there.


----------



## icehog3

DAFU said:


> Something came up and I'm gonna have to miss this one. Hope everyone has a great time!


Say it ain't so, Dave!! There are only a handful of us who have made all IV!


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Say it ain't so, Dave!! There are only a handful of us who have made all IV!


I was there in spirit  and am thinking Im 75% there this year.


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> I was there in spirit  and am thinking Im 75% there this year.


No ya weren't, I didn't even know you at SHI.


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> No ya weren't, I didn't even know you at SHI.


I was pretending to be at SHI by sitting in the shed, was I wrong:hn:r


----------



## seagarsmoker

Looks like a month from today we'll be smoking, BSing and having some great times at the Shack! :ss


----------



## icehog3

seagarsmoker said:


> Looks like a month from today we'll be smoking, BSing and having some great times at the Shack! :ss


Yahoooooo!!!!


----------



## NCRadioMan

My anticipation knows no bounds! :ss


----------



## ResIpsa

Sean9689 said:


> Oh, 9 hours or so...
> C'mon Vic, *I'm not as old an feeble as you*.
> No way will it be a two day trip...6am - whenever the hell I get there.


 Oh man.:r....I got something for you at the Shack......where's that phone booth??:r

9 hours isn't that bad. I envy you brother!


----------



## BigVito

ResIpsa said:


> Oh man.:r....I got something for you at the Shack......where's that phone booth??:r
> 
> 9 hours isn't that bad. I envy you brother!


----------



## DonJefe

ResIpsa said:


> Oh man.:r....I got something for you at the Shack......where's that phone booth??:r
> 
> 9 hours isn't that bad. I envy you brother!


You driving or flying Vic?


----------



## ResIpsa

DonJefe said:


> You driving or flying Vic?


 Looks like I'll be driving:tu


----------



## BigVito

ResIpsa said:


> Looks like I'll be driving:tu


Couldn't find the phone booth?


----------



## Old Sailor

If the ship is in Lake Erie, I'm gonna tell the Capt there's a light extinguished in Sandusky that needs fixin:r


----------



## ResIpsa

BigVito said:


> Couldn't find the phone booth?


 BV my brother......search and ye shall find......Shack Herf and phone booth should reveal all


----------



## BigVito

ResIpsa said:


> BV my brother......search and ye shall find......Shack Herf and phone booth should reveal all


I shall seek the answers to my own confusion :r


----------



## drevim

ResIpsa said:


> Oh man.:r....I got something for you at the Shack......where's that phone booth??:r
> 
> 9 hours isn't that bad. I envy you brother!


I think it's still closed for cleaning from "chicken blood" :r

Damn Vic, though you were still in decent shape, have hyou had to cut it back to half marathons... :r


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> Couldn't find the phone booth?


I told you the story Saturday night, AlzheimerBoy!


----------



## ResIpsa

drevim said:


> I think it's still closed for cleaning from "chicken blood" :r
> 
> Damn Vic, though you were still in decent shape, have hyou had to cut it back to half marathons... :r


ain't that the truth Ian,


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl

*will rent out my tent for cohibos!!!!!!! :tu*


----------



## ir13

Jay Hemingway said:


> *will rent out my tent for cohibos!!!!!!! :tu*


:r,

Do they have to come in a glasstop box? :tg


----------



## DonJefe

ResIpsa said:


> Looks like I'll be driving:tu


Does this mean we'll have espresso?!


----------



## RedBaron

Did I hear phone booth? :chk


Good times!! :r (notice Tom hasn't jet ski'd and shack 2 &3, caused he's skerr'd!)


----------



## ResIpsa

DonJefe said:


> Does this mean we'll have espresso?!


it do, the way things stand now. Dave better clear some counter space, :r:tu


----------



## RedBaron

I'm taking bets on how long Vic stays vertical. LOL!


----------



## DonJefe

ResIpsa said:


> it do, the way things stand now. Dave better clear some counter space, :r:tu


That's what I'm talking about!!!!!!!


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> I told you the story Saturday night, AlzheimerBoy!


:r was that before or after I was drinking


----------



## icehog3

RedBaron said:


> Did I hear phone booth? :chk
> 
> Good times!! :r (notice Tom hasn't jet ski'd and shack 2 &3, caused he's skerr'd!)


I'm just too white to take my shirt off, Chris! :r


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> I'm just too white to take my shirt off, Chris! :r


you really shouldn't wear shorts either.


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> you really shouldn't wear shorts either.


Thanks, kettle.

I not only say kettle because you are like the pot calling the kettle black, but also because you look like a lobster whos little legs had been dropped in a kettle and boiled red in your shorts.

Let's go to the banter thread and continue our argument instead of tormenting the Shack Herfers with our nonsense here.


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Thanks, kettle.
> 
> I not only say kettle because you are like the pot calling the kettle black, but also because you look like a lobster whos little legs had been dropped in a kettle and boiled red in your shorts.
> 
> Let's go to the banter thread and continue our argument instead of tormenting the Shack Herfers with our nonsense here.


:r ok, kettle off :tg :r


----------



## Cubatobaco

Coach said:


> Wanted- Cornhole partner. Must not mind feathers.
> 
> only if you bring the WORST 1492 FAKE.............:r:r
> 
> j/k Red...but I got sumtin 4ya


:r :ss :r :ss

He chases 1492's after they're throw!


----------



## Dandee

DAFU said:


> Something came up and I'm gonna have to miss this one. Hope everyone has a great time!


Sorry to hear this Dave. Lets get together soon.

Dan


----------



## Coach

no say it ain't so Dafu......................


----------



## hardcz

icehog3, you going to have that awesome Ohio shirt again?


----------



## icehog3

hardcz said:


> icehog3, you going to have that awesome Ohio shirt again?


Absolutely.


----------



## SmokinAFuente

DAFU said:


> Something came up and I'm gonna have to miss this one. Hope everyone has a great time!


That sucks! I was going to find you some more of those WV smokes you like so much. :r

Maybe next year.


----------



## Puffy69

That sucks Dave..Whos gonna make breakfast now? j/k..You'll be missed bro.


----------



## pnoon

Rock Star said:


> That sucks Dave..Whos gonna make breakfast now? j/k..You'll be missed bro.


I can almost smell the bacon. :dr


----------



## icehog3

Rock Star said:


> That sucks Dave..Whos gonna make breakfast now? j/k..You'll be missed bro.


I vote for Freddy! :tu :r



pnoon said:


> I can almost smell the bacon. :dr


Quit sniffin' my skivvies.... :r


----------



## poker

I swear Im gonna make this herf sonner or later.


----------



## ResIpsa

poker said:


> I swear Im gonna make this herf sonner or later.


 There's no time like the present....


----------



## icehog3

poker said:


> I swear Im gonna make this herf sonner or later.





ResIpsa said:


> There's no time like the present....


:tu :tu :tu


----------



## poker

I wish I could. Just got back from a week in Maui, and now I have to have oral surgury (tooth implant). Maybe next year. Im sure you guys will have a blast though.


----------



## icehog3

poker said:


> I wish I could. Just got back from a week in Maui, and now I have to have oral surgury (tooth implant). Maybe next year. Im sure you guys will have a blast though.


We will save you a seat at the P-P-P in case you change your mind, Kelly.


----------



## poker

bastage:r


----------



## icehog3

poker said:


> bastage:r


 :r


----------



## hardcz

icehog3 said:


> Absolutely.


Awesome, every time I drive through Ohio I constantly repeat I ****ing hate Ohio till I leave it... the slow speed limits, the flat surfaces..... bleh.... I need to find a clothing line dedicated to Ohio Slander



Rock Star said:


> That sucks Dave..Whos gonna make breakfast now? j/k..You'll be missed bro.


I've been known to cook from time to time...even bake... p


----------



## seagarsmoker

poker said:


> bastage:r


:ss :ss


----------



## DAFU

Things around here seem to be going from bad to worse. I'm anticipatng some smoother sailing soon, and hopefully will be getting my head out my arse by next year. 
I'll make sure and fire up a good'un to salute your great weekend..............:tu
To all the Shack newbies, you will be amazed by the Brotherhood and generosity of all involved!


----------



## ToddziLLa

poker said:


> I swear Im gonna make this herf sonner or later.











:ss:tu:chk


----------



## BigVito

ToddziLLa said:


> :ss:tu:chk


:r nice, I will be there with Poker


----------



## icehog3

ToddziLLa said:


> :ss:tu:chk


C'mon Kelly!! :tu :r


----------



## poker

Bastages *all *of ya.:fu:r


----------



## seagarsmoker

poker said:


> Bastages *all *of ya.:fu:r


Kelly, if you make it, bring along the following: sweatshirt with hood, coat, gloves, winter boots and oh yeah... a jacket!


----------



## ResIpsa

poker said:


> I swear Im gonna make this herf sooner or later.





ToddziLLa said:


> :ss:tu:chk


Holy Chit, what are the odds of that??

Soon or later falls right on the Shack Herf dates THIS YEAR.

Damn Kelly, you know a man is only as good as his word is what they say.....


----------



## Coach

poker said:


> Bastages *all *of ya.:fu:r


quit being a PUSSY like GoRob the Deck Clean Up Boy and Grass Cutter, for Christ's sake, even Deem is showing up this year.

:ss:chk:chk

:bl < the Deck Crew


----------



## Puffy69

poker said:


> Bastages *all *of ya.:fu:r


Aint nothin but a thang and a chicken wang..Bring it.Dawnie would be stoked to see ya.Just dont bring any cards..LoL.Maybe the others will follow..That would be cool..:tu


----------



## Puffy69

icehog3 said:


> I vote for Freddy! :tu :r


I vote you..I dont wake up early enough and plus im Sams bitch and the Fry guy..Too bad Mike wont be there to make the 911 breakfast burritos again with that bangin ass custom ham bacon and 2cups of Mayo..LoL


----------



## icehog3

Rock Star said:


> I vote you..I dont wake up early enough and plus im Sams bitch and the Fry guy..Too bad Mike wont be there to make the 911 breakfast burritos again with that bangin ass custom ham bacon and 2cups of Mayo..LoL


I am more a manual labor kinda guy....but I can toast you as many Pop Tarts as you can eat.


----------



## Puffy69

icehog3 said:


> I am more a manual labor kinda guy....but I can toast you as many Pop Tarts as you can eat.


Hey that'll work..im looking for nicotine in the morning anyways..:tu


----------



## Dandee

I can cook breakfast....just depends on what time I get up and get over there from the hotel.


----------



## Deem

seagarsmoker said:


> Kelly, if you make it, bring along the following: sweatshirt with hood, coat, gloves, winter boots and oh yeah... a jacket!


C'mon Kelly, think of the great time it will be.

I can't even make your patio herf later today but if I can make the Shack Herf so can you :tu


----------



## pnoon

Deem said:


> C'mon Kelly, think of the great time it will be.
> 
> I can't even make your patio herf later today but if I can make the Shack Herf so can you :tu


:tpd:

It's a great herf, Kelly. I went last year and can't wait to go again.


----------



## poker

okay all youz bastages, I *KNOW* its a fantabulous great herf. I can see that by looking at the long list of uber elitist bastage type folks that are going. But someone has to help Rob fix his computer and he thinks Im his personal Windows Help Desk idiot, and I dont want to see him cry (again).

I'll be there next year (if'n I aint in Maui):ss


----------



## ir13

Hey guys,

GoodFella told me today he is prob 90% not going to make the shack bc of his new job.

That leaves me needed a place to stay for the weekend. Anyone still needing to split a room or have extra floorspace available?

Thanks


----------



## ToddziLLa

*Good news:* ShackHerf.com has been updated and redesigned! :chk

*Bad news:* I have to photograph a wedding in Columbus with my wife the Saturday of the Shack Herf. I will be leaving early Saturday morning and coming back late Saturday night. I'll still be there every morning and every night, so don't get too used to me not being there! (Especially you Loft Crew!) I'll miss the during-the-day festivities though like cornhole and flank steak. I just had some of Sam's flank steak tonight for dinner though, so I'm not as upset. 

See you apes soon! :ss


----------



## icehog3

ToddziLLa said:


> *Good news:* ShackHerf.com has been updated and redesigned! :chk
> 
> *Bad news:* I have to photograph a wedding in Columbus with my wife the Saturday of the Shack Herf. I will be leaving early Saturday morning and coming back late Saturday night. I'll still be there every morning and every night, so don't get too used to me not being there! (Especially you Loft Crew!) I'll miss the during-the-day festivities though like cornhole and flank steak. I just had some of Sam's flank steak tonight for dinner though, so I'm not as upset.
> 
> See you apes soon! :ss


I am gonna dookie in your bed before you return Saturday night....It will be from the 70s.


----------



## SmokinAFuente

ToddziLLa said:


> *Good news:* ShackHerf.com has been updated and redesigned! :chk
> 
> *Bad news:* I have to photograph a wedding in Columbus with my wife the Saturday of the Shack Herf. I will be leaving early Saturday morning and coming back late Saturday night. I'll still be there every morning and every night, so don't get too used to me not being there! (Especially you Loft Crew!) I'll miss the during-the-day festivities though like cornhole and flank steak. I just had some of Sam's flank steak tonight for dinner though, so I'm not as upset.
> 
> See you apes soon! :ss


I'll snap a few shots during the day for you. My cannon S3 isn't the greatest but it should do.


----------



## seagarsmoker

ToddziLLa said:


> *Good news:* ShackHerf.com has been updated and redesigned! :chk
> 
> *Bad news:* I have to photograph a wedding in Columbus with my wife the Saturday of the Shack Herf. I will be leaving early Saturday morning and coming back late Saturday night. I'll still be there every morning and every night, so don't get too used to me not being there! (Especially you Loft Crew!) I'll miss the during-the-day festivities though like cornhole and flank steak. I just had some of Sam's flank steak tonight for dinner though, so I'm not as upset.
> 
> See you apes soon! :ss


Thanks for the update. It was nice looking at all of the photos again.


----------



## hamncheese

icehog3 said:


> I am gonna dookie in your bed before you return Saturday night....It will be from the 70s.


I thought only Bruce could do that!


----------



## Da Klugs

Going to order the shirts this week so if you havnt updated your size in the next day or so.... well you can be skins.


----------



## DonJefe

Da Klugs said:


> Going to order the shirts this week so if you havnt updated your size in the next day or so.... *well you can be skins*.


After meeting many of you, PLEASE update your shirt sizes!!:r


----------



## ResIpsa

DonJefe said:


> After meeting many of you, PLEASE update your shirt sizes!!:r


 Yes. I agree with the barista.

Please Dave, don't encourage them.


----------



## ResIpsa

Da Klugs said:


> Going to order the shirts this week so if you havnt updated your size in the next day or so.... well you can be skins.


 Speaking of baristas:

What would a Mojispresso taste like Jeff?:chk


----------



## DonJefe

ResIpsa said:


> Speaking of baristas:
> 
> What would a Mojispresso taste like Jeff?:chk


I'll work on it!:tu

I'll bring the espresso!


----------



## seagarsmoker

DonJefe said:


> After meeting many of you, PLEASE update your shirt sizes!!:r


:tu 


DonJefe said:


> I'll work on it!:tu
> 
> I'll bring the espresso!


Cool! :ss


----------



## ir13

ir13 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> GoodFella told me today he is prob 90% not going to make the shack bc of his new job.
> 
> *That leaves me needing a place to stay for the weekend. Anyone still needing to split a room or have extra floorspace available?*
> Thanks


Just bumping this since I want to come


----------



## ResIpsa

DonJefe said:


> I'll work on it!:tu
> 
> I'll bring the espresso!


Dave's gonna need a bigger kitchen:r


----------



## Puffy69

pnutbutrsangwich said:


> I thought only Bruce could do that!


exactly:r


----------



## DonJefe

Rock Star said:


> exactly:r


I got something for you Freddy!


----------



## icehog3

icehog3 said:


> I am gonna dookie in your bed before you return Saturday night....It will be from the 70s.





pnutbutrsangwich said:


> I thought only Bruce could do that!


Busted! 

I have one of Bruce's dookies aging in a baggie.

Or maybe it's a Gurkha.


----------



## DonJefe

icehog3 said:


> Busted!
> 
> I have one of Bruce's dookies aging in a baggie.
> 
> Or maybe it's a Gurkha.


Nice!:r


----------



## cre8v1

icehog3 said:


> Busted!
> 
> I have one of Bruce's dookies aging in a baggie.
> 
> Or maybe it's a Gurkha.


Now _there's_ a visual that's permanently etched in my brain!


----------



## Zorro

I'll be there again this year and you already have my shirt size listed. Thank You.


----------



## Sean9689

icehog3 said:


> Busted!
> 
> I have one of Bruce's dookies aging in a baggie.
> 
> Or maybe it's a Gurkha.


Same thing.


----------



## Sean9689

Zorro said:


> I'll be there again this year and you already have my shirt size listed. Thank You.


You won't leave your little bubble...even I know that.


----------



## pnoon

*Just a bit over 3 weeks to go ! ! ! ! ! ! *


----------



## drevim

pnoon said:


> *Just a bit over 3 weeks to go ! ! ! ! ! ! *


Well, I guess someone on here knew before I did, since my shirt size kept getting dropped......Looks like I'm a no show this year.

Things have gotten in the way, and I'm gonna have to stay in Indiana, instead of Ohio for the weekend.

Hope everyone has a great time, and I will sincerely miss every single one of you. I can honestly say, this is the HERF of herfs and if there was any way I could be there I would. When I say I am looking forward to the next year on the drive home on Sunday, that's how much fun this is.

Loft boys, keep my bed warm for me (preferably not with methane ), and Sam and Dave, you should be safe as the kings of the courts now...:r

Have a great time all, I will truly miss this!!!!


----------



## pnoon

drevim said:


> Well, I guess someone on here knew before I did, since my shirt size kept getting dropped......Looks like I'm a no show this year.
> 
> Things have gotten in the way, and I'm gonna have to stay in Indiana, instead of Ohio for the weekend.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great time, and I will sincerely miss every single one of you. I can honestly say, this is the HERF of herfs and if there was any way I could be there I would. When I say I am looking forward to the next year on the drive home on Sunday, that's how much fun this is.
> 
> Loft boys, keep my bed warm for me (preferably not with methane ), and Sam and Dave, you should be safe as the kings of the courts now...:r
> 
> Have a great time all, I will truly miss this!!!!


Well that just sucks, Ian. 
You will be missed, for sure.

As for Sam & Dave being safe, Allan and I have no plans for mercy.


----------



## clampdown

disregard...


----------



## ResIpsa

pnoon said:


> Well that just sucks, Ian.
> You will be missed, for sure.
> 
> As for Sam & Dave being safe, Allan and I have no plans for mercy.


 :tpd: You'll definitely be missed Ian.

Peter, stop daydreaming, your and Allan's role at the tournemant will be to fetch Mojitos for me and Stoli for Tom:chk:r


----------



## Coach

I would like to reserve a Mojito this year and Hog...it's not a Bruce/Ghurka....it's a Bruce-EGG in the bag. :BS:BS


----------



## pnoon

ResIpsa said:


> Peter, stop daydreaming, your and Allan's role at the tournemant will be to fetch Mojitos for me and Stoli for Tom:chk:r


Hey Vic, it's a good thing you used the :r smiley. Otherwise I would have thought you were serious.


----------



## ResIpsa

pnoon said:


> Hey Vic, it's a good thing you used the smiley. Otherwise I would have thought you were serious.


Oh, I'm serious...........

:r:r:r:r:r:r:r:r:r:r:r


----------



## Puffy69

DonJefe said:


> I got something for you Freddy!


Bitch, Please!:r

Vic, better watch it..Allan will whoop dat ass..:bx

Ian..THAT FREAKIN BLOWS...Sorry you cant make this..You will truly be missed man.


----------



## DonJefe

That sucks Ian!!! Now Tom doesn't get to hear the 45 minute live version of "Come on Eileen"!:r


----------



## Puffy69

DonJefe said:


> That sucks Ian!!! Now Tom doesn't get to hear the 45 minute live version of "Come on Eileen"!:r


why not? you can make that happen..:hn


----------



## DonJefe

Rock Star said:


> why not? you can make that happen..:hn


I think the only thing that could make that song worse would be if I sang it!


----------



## ResIpsa

DonJefe said:


> I think the only thing that could make that song worse would be if I sang it!


 I vote we find out.

Come on. Do it for Tom!:tu


----------



## Guest

drevim said:


> Well, I guess someone on here knew before I did, since my shirt size kept getting dropped......Looks like I'm a no show this year.
> 
> Things have gotten in the way, and I'm gonna have to stay in Indiana, instead of Ohio for the weekend.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great time, and I will sincerely miss every single one of you. I can honestly say, this is the HERF of herfs and if there was any way I could be there I would. When I say I am looking forward to the next year on the drive home on Sunday, that's how much fun this is.
> 
> Loft boys, keep my bed warm for me (preferably not with methane ), and Sam and Dave, you should be safe as the kings of the courts now...:r
> 
> Have a great time all, I will truly miss this!!!!


That sucks bro, you'll be missed.


----------



## DonJefe

ResIpsa said:


> I vote we find out.
> 
> Come on. Do it for Tom!:tu


I vote that the first team eliminated from the Cornhole Tourney should get the honor of serenading Tom!!:tu


----------



## icehog3

drevim said:


> Well, I guess someone on here knew before I did, since my shirt size kept getting dropped......Looks like I'm a no show this year.


Words can't express how much this sucks...I hope all is Ok Brother, I will call you this week.



ResIpsa said:


> :tpd: You'll definitely be missed Ian.
> 
> Peter, stop daydreaming, your and Allan's role at the tournemant will be to fetch Mojitos for me and Stoli for Tom:chk:r


Peter = Mojito Boy. 



Coach said:


> I would like to reserve a Mojito this year and Hog...it's not a Bruce/Ghurka....it's a Bruce-EGG in the bag. :BS:BS


Ewwww......



DonJefe said:


> That sucks Ian!!! Now Tom doesn't get to hear the 45 minute live version of "Come on Eileen"!:r





DonJefe said:


> I vote that the first team eliminated from the Cornhole Tourney should get the honor of serenading Tom!!:tu


Better start warming up your voice now, then...I've seen you play cornhole.  :r :r


----------



## DonJefe

icehog3 said:


> Better start warming up your voice now, then...I've seen you play cornhole.  :r :r


Ain't that the truth!:r:r If you look at the sign up sheet you'll see that I have neglected to enter the tourney.


----------



## icehog3

DonJefe said:


> Ain't that the truth!:r:r If you look at the sign up sheet you'll see that I have neglected to enter the tourney.


Then you can get Mojitos for Vic and I until we trounce Peter! 

Just kidding my Brother, can't wait to see you.....

"Scarecrow, I think I'll miss you most of all...."


----------



## DonJefe

icehog3 said:


> Then you can get Mojitos for Vic and I until we trounce Peter!
> 
> Just kidding my Brother, can't wait to see you.....
> 
> "Scarecrow, I think I'll miss you most of all...."


Consider it done! Vic is bringing a coffee house with him, so I won't mind bringing him drinks and you're Big Sexy so how can I say no.


----------



## icehog3

DonJefe said:


> Consider it done! Vic is bringing a coffee house with him, so I won't mind bringing him drinks and you're Big Sexy so how can I say no.


Aw, shucks. :r


----------



## macms

:ss

68TriShield-XL
Addiction 4X
allan3369
BobbyRitz XL
Bonggoy - Medium
Budman - L
Coach- XXL
cre8v1 - XXL
Cubatobaco - XL
Da Klugs - XXL
Dandee - XL
DavenportESQ-XXL
Deem (SoCalSmoker) XL
DETROITPHA357 3XL (sexy) if I cant get a 4XL i'll take it (shrink wash)
Ms. Detroit XL
DonJefe- XL
drevin
gedio XXL
Goodfella-XL
GregC - XL
cabinetsticker - 3XL
hardcz - XXL
hollywood - S or M
whiteboard - L
icehog3 - XXL
Jay Hemingway-L
ir13 - XXL
Jbailey - XL
jkim05- M
King James - XXL
M1903A1 - L
macms - L
mmblz - L
Mrs. Rock Star - small
Mrs. macms - L
N2Advnture - L
NCRadioman - XXXXL What? I like big shirts!
OpusXtasy - XL
pnoon - XL
pnutbutrsangwich - XL
Queen James Small (if possible) will settle for Medium
raisin - XL
Red Baron - XL
RenoB - 3XL
ResIpsa- medium
Rock Star-3X
SaltyMcGee - XL
Sancho - XL
SDBeerman - XL
seagarsmoker - XL
Sean9689 - XL
Seanohue - L
shaerza - L
Siebec - L
Simplified - XL
Sir Tony - M
Smitdavi- L
SmokinAFuente -XXXL
spooble - L
Stick - medium
stig - XL
stinkie XL
target XXL
tchariya - XXXL
Tech-ninja - XL
The Dakotan - XL
Tkoeep - XL
TmoneYNYY-XL
Toddzilla - 3X
Trogdor - XL
Tw3nty - XXL


----------



## macms

Is anyone flying in to Cleveland on Thursday or Friday? I'm renting a car or will split the car rental with you. Staying at Southbeach. I plan on catching a return flight Sunday afternoon. PM for details. Thanks.


----------



## smitdavi

Ok Guys...due to some unfortunate circumstances, Jeff (The_Dakotan) will be unable to make it. So, I have a bed available at the Hotel, if anybody is interested just let me know. Not sure of the price, I will contact Jeff to find out though. You will probably be sharing the room with my GF Katie and I


----------



## King James

Sorry to hear Jeff can't make it.... I'm sure sum1 will be in need of a spot though


----------



## spooble

smitdavi said:


> Ok Guys...due to some unfortunate circumstances, Jeff (The_Dakotan) will be unable to make it. So, I have a bed available at the Hotel, if anybody is interested just let me know. Not sure of the price, I will contact Jeff to find out though. You will probably be sharing the room with my GF Katie and I





ir13 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> GoodFella told me today he is prob 90% not going to make the shack bc of his new job.
> 
> That leaves me needed a place to stay for the weekend. Anyone still needing to split a room or have extra floorspace available?
> 
> Thanks


Joey was looking for a room. Not sure if he ever found one or not. You might want to shoot him a PM.


----------



## smitdavi

spooble said:


> Joey was looking for a room. Not sure if he ever found one or not. You might want to shoot him a PM.


sending pm now


----------



## TMoneYNYY

Hey guys, one of the people I was supposed to ride to the Shack with is no longer able to make the trip. I cannot make it alone, and I'm looking for someone on the upper East Coast to join me on the drive. PM me if you're willing to discuss it. I reeeeeeeeeeeeeally hope I can still make it!


----------



## Da Klugs

Just spent the weekend up there. Hope the weather is the same in a couple weeks. Just beautiful.

Menu change this year. Decided to go with a barbecue on Friday... Baby backs and chicken with a few sides. Bubbas BBQ is gonna do it so we dont have to make all the perch mess of previous years.

Might need to start a Cornhole tourney "smack talk" thread pretty soon. You biatches gonna give us some competition this year?  (I suck lately)


----------



## Guest

Da Klugs said:


> Just spent the weekend up there. Hope the weather is the same in a couple weeks. Just beautiful.
> 
> Menu change this year. Decided to go with a barbecue on Friday... Baby backs and chicken with a few sides. Bubbas BBQ is gonna do it so we dont have to make all the perch mess of previous years.
> 
> Might need to start a Cornhole tourney "smack talk" thread pretty soon. You biatches gonna give us some competition this year?  (I suck lately)


MMMmmmm BBQ :dr


----------



## RedBaron

Did you say bbq, I...I..Im speechless. :dr


----------



## cre8v1

Sounds great, Dave! We're getting close... only 2 weeks away. :ss


----------



## Puffy69

Da Klugs said:


> Just spent the weekend up there. Hope the weather is the same in a couple weeks. Just beautiful.
> 
> Menu change this year. Decided to go with a barbecue on Friday... Baby backs and chicken with a few sides. Bubbas BBQ is gonna do it so we dont have to make all the perch mess of previous years.
> 
> Might need to start a Cornhole tourney "smack talk" thread pretty soon. You biatches gonna give us some competition this year?  (I suck lately)


I like what im hearing..or reading..


----------



## pnoon

Da Klugs said:


> Just spent the weekend up there. Hope the weather is the same in a couple weeks. Just beautiful.
> 
> Menu change this year. Decided to go with a barbecue on Friday... Baby backs and chicken with a few sides. Bubbas BBQ is gonna do it so we dont have to make all the perch mess of previous years.
> 
> Might need to start a Cornhole tourney "smack talk" thread pretty soon. You biatches gonna give us some competition this year?  (I suck lately)


Gimme a break. Allan and I scared the crap outta you and Sam last year. You had all you could handle then. This year will be no different.


----------



## dayplanner

Still looking for a spot on the floor in a hotel room.

Would be willing to moonlight on mojito duty if necessary. Rob Ayala can attest to my mojito making skills.


----------



## seagarsmoker

Da Klugs said:


> Just spent the weekend up there. Hope the weather is the same in a couple weeks. Just beautiful.
> 
> Menu change this year. Decided to go with a barbecue on Friday... Baby backs and chicken with a few sides. Bubbas BBQ is gonna do it so we dont have to make all the perch mess of previous years.
> 
> Might need to start a Cornhole tourney "smack talk" thread pretty soon. You biatches gonna give us some competition this year?  (I suck lately)


BBQ sounds great! 
Dave is getting pretty 'crocky' calling us all 'biatches' two weeks before the herf...


----------



## seagarsmoker

pnoon said:


> Gimme a break. Allan and I scared the crap outta you and Sam last year. You had all you could handle then. This year will be no different.


:tu:tu:tu


----------



## Puffy69

pnoon said:


> Gimme a break. Allan and I scared the crap outta you and Sam last year. You had all you could handle then. This year will be no different.


you gotta admit, it was a good close out..all those 3pointers in a row..classic..but this year will be different..:r



seagarsmoker said:


> BBQ sounds great!
> Dave is getting pretty 'crocky' calling us all 'biatches' two weeks before the herf...


he thinks his poo dont stink..or does it..LoL


----------



## Da Klugs

pnoon said:


> Gimme a break. Allan and I scared the crap outta you and Sam last year. You had all you could handle then. This year will be no different.


Geez give a couple guys a bit of a lead to make it more fair and they.... :r

I think we are going to be dethroned this year. Have not played much so the door is wide open. But there is the motivation to go for the "dynasty" that is represented by a three peat. 

My moneys on the Carolina boys. It was new to them last year. This year I think they may have practiced a bit. :mn


----------



## ir13

Da Klugs said:


> Geez give a couple guys a bit of a lead to make it more fair and they.... :r
> 
> I think we are going to be dethroned this year. Have not played much so the door is wide open. But there is the motivation to go for the "dynasty" that is represented by a three peat.
> 
> *My moneys on the Carolina boys. It was new to them last year. This year I think they may have practiced a bit.* :mn


Nope, we didnt practice at any of our herfs.


----------



## Coach

comin up friday afternoon now.

can't wait:chk:chk:ss:ss


----------



## icehog3

pnoon said:


> Gimme a break. Allan and I scared the crap outta you and Sam last year. You had all you could handle then. This year will be no different.


Jezuz H. Criest, I never heard a second place "winner" get so much mileage out of a losing finish before....At least you were the farting champion, Peter.


----------



## pnoon

icehog3 said:


> Jezuz H. Criest, I never heard a second place "winner" get so much mileage out of a losing finish before....At least you were the farting champion, Peter.


:tg

Allan and I were so close. We had them on the ropes at 15-3. They got smokin' hot and beat us 21-17.  
No one else came close to beating us. We even skunked one of the Carolina teams.

So put that in your pipe and smoke it, ya big bully.

BTW - I'm not just a champion. I'm a dynasty.


----------



## jkim05

wilblake said:


> Still looking for a spot on the floor in a hotel room.
> 
> Would be willing to moonlight on mojito duty if necessary. Rob Ayala can attest to my mojito making skills.


Greg, shoot addiction a pm, I don't know if there's space in our room, but he would know.


----------



## ResIpsa

icehog3 said:


> Jezuz H. Criest, I never heard a second place "winner" get so much mileage out of a losing finish before....At least you were the farting champion, Peter.


:tpd:second place is the first loser Peter,


----------



## ResIpsa

pnoon said:


> :tg
> 
> Allan and I were so close. We had them on the ropes at 15-3. They got smokin' hot and beat us 21-17.
> No one else came close to beating us. We even skunked one of the Carolina teams.
> 
> So put that in your pipe and smoke it, ya big bully.
> 
> BTW - I'm not just a champion. I'm a dynasty.


I don't recall Tom and I playing you guys in the Tourny.....I do recall beating you in the garage post Tourney....:chk


----------



## ToddziLLa

Da Klugs said:


> Just spent the weekend up there. Hope the weather is the same in a couple weeks. Just beautiful.


Yes, yes it was! :tu


----------



## Addiction

jkim05 said:


> Greg, shoot addiction a pm, I don't know if there's space in our room, but he would know.


Greg,

If you and J don't mind sharing a room with a snorer, you got some crash space. We can work out the details later. We are arriving Thursday night proly late (sometime after 8) and checking out Sunday.


----------



## 68TriShield

Addiction said:


> Greg,
> 
> If you and J don't mind sharing a room with a snorer, you got some crash space. We can work out the details later. We are arriving Thursday night proly late (sometime after 8) and checking out Sunday.


If you're at staying Southbeach Resort,the lady told me cots are no problem.


----------



## Dandee

Da Klugs said:


> Menu change this year. Decided to go with a barbecue on Friday... Baby backs and chicken with a few sides. Bubbas BBQ is gonna do it so we dont have to make all the perch mess of previous years.


BBQ sounds great!

Plus, if it makes your weekend easier and more enjoyable, I'm all for it!:ss


----------



## pnoon

ResIpsa said:


> I don't recall Tom and I playing you guys in the Tourny.....I do recall beating you in the garage post Tourney....:chk


Talk is cheap, Brother. :tg


----------



## cre8v1

pnoon said:


> :tg
> 
> Allan and I were so close. We had them on the ropes at 15-3. They got smokin' hot and beat us 21-17.
> No one else came close to beating us. *We even skunked one of the Carolina teams.*
> 
> So put that in your pipe and smoke it, ya big bully.
> 
> BTW - I'm not just a champion. I'm a dynasty.


Thanks a lot Peter! I had tried to suppress that memory and now you bring it up again. Oh well, time to smoke another cigar! :ss


----------



## icehog3

pnoon said:


> :tg
> 
> Allan and I were so close. We had them on the ropes at 15-3. They got smokin' hot and beat us 21-17.
> No one else came close to beating us. We even skunked one of the Carolina teams.
> 
> So put that in your pipe and smoke it, ya big bully.


Again, BIG talk from a team that didn't win. :r



pnoon said:


> Talk is cheap, Brother. :tg


...and beating you in the garage tourney was easy....put _that _in _your_ pipe and smoke it, my misguided Friend.  :r


----------



## Simplified

ResIpsa said:


> I don't recall Tom and I playing you guys in the Tourny.....I do recall beating you in the garage post Tourney....:chk


I recall you and Tom having that deer in the headlights look after Dave and I opened up a can of whup ass on you two.


----------



## BobbyRitz

Did someone say BBQ?  Damn Dave, you are something else.

I really look forward to the Shack. I've never been but have heard nothing short of legendary stuff.

Best,

Rob


----------



## icehog3

Simplified said:


> I recall you and Tom having that deer in the headlights look after Dave and I opened up a can of whup ass on you two.


Nobody remembers who won last year Sam....just this year.  :r


----------



## dayplanner

Adding myself to the list, hopefully not too late...

68TriShield-XL
Addiction 4X
allan3369
BobbyRitz XL
Bonggoy - Medium
Budman - L
Coach- XXL
cre8v1 - XXL
Cubatobaco - XL
Da Klugs - XXL
Dandee - XL
DavenportESQ-XXL
Deem (SoCalSmoker) XL
DETROITPHA357 3XL (sexy) if I cant get a 4XL i'll take it (shrink wash)
Ms. Detroit XL
DonJefe- XL
drevin
gedio XXL
Goodfella-XL
*wilblake - XL*
GregC - XL
cabinetsticker - 3XL
hardcz - XXL
hollywood - S or M
whiteboard - L
icehog3 - XXL
Jay Hemingway-L
ir13 - XXL
Jbailey - XL
jkim05- M
King James - XXL
M1903A1 - L
macms - L
mmblz - L
Mrs. Rock Star - small
Mrs. macms - L
N2Advnture - L
NCRadioman - XXXXL What? I like big shirts!
OpusXtasy - XL
pnoon - XL
pnutbutrsangwich - XL
Queen James Small (if possible) will settle for Medium
raisin - XL
Red Baron - XL
RenoB - 3XL
ResIpsa- medium
Rock Star-3X
SaltyMcGee - XL
Sancho - XL
SDBeerman - XL
seagarsmoker - XL
Sean9689 - XL
Seanohue - L
shaerza - L
Siebec - L
Simplified - XL
Sir Tony - M
Smitdavi- L
SmokinAFuente -XXXL
spooble - L
Stick - medium
stig - XL
stinkie XL
target XXL
tchariya - XXXL
Tech-ninja - XL
The Dakotan - XL
Tkoeep - XL
TmoneYNYY-XL
Toddzilla - 3X
Trogdor - XL
Tw3nty - XXL


----------



## icehog3

Edited to reflect a couple good friends who aren't going to be able to make it. (This is where a "sad" smilie would come in handy).

68TriShield-XL
Addiction 4X
allan3369
BobbyRitz XL
Bonggoy - Medium
Budman - L
Coach- XXL
cre8v1 - XXL
Cubatobaco - XL
Da Klugs - XXL
Dandee - XL
DavenportESQ-XXL
Deem (SoCalSmoker) XL
DETROITPHA357 3XL (sexy) if I cant get a 4XL i'll take it (shrink wash)
Ms. Detroit XL
DonJefe- XL
gedio XXL
Goodfella-XL
*wilblake - XL*
GregC - XL
cabinetsticker - 3XL
hardcz - XXL
hollywood - S or M
whiteboard - L
icehog3 - XXL
Jay Hemingway-L
ir13 - XXL
Jbailey - XL
jkim05- M
King James - XXL
M1903A1 - L
macms - L
mmblz - L
Mrs. Rock Star - small
Mrs. macms - L
N2Advnture - L
NCRadioman - XXXXL What? I like big shirts!
OpusXtasy - XL
pnoon - XL
pnutbutrsangwich - XL
Queen James Small (if possible) will settle for Medium
raisin - XL
Red Baron - XL
RenoB - 3XL
ResIpsa- medium
Rock Star-3X
SaltyMcGee - XL
Sancho - XL
SDBeerman - XL
seagarsmoker - XL
Sean9689 - XL
Seanohue - L
shaerza - L
Siebec - L
Simplified - XL
Sir Tony - M
Smitdavi- L
SmokinAFuente -XXXL
spooble - L
Stick - medium
stig - XL
stinkie XL
target XXL
tchariya - XXXL
Tech-ninja - XL
Tkoeep - XL
TmoneYNYY-XL
Toddzilla - 3X
Trogdor - XL
Tw3nty - XXL


----------



## ResIpsa

Simplified said:


> I recall you and Tom having that deer in the headlights look after Dave and I opened up a can of whup ass on you two.


 Like Tom said, You're only as good as this year my friend.:tu


----------



## cre8v1

So there's going to be a _different_ thread for the smack talk??


----------



## clampdown

ok im at 90%, let me the girl on board,, we are there.


----------



## Sandman

Looks like I will be making it to the shack this year! 

68TriShield-XL
Addiction 4X
allan3369
BobbyRitz XL
Bonggoy - Medium
Budman - L
Coach- XXL
cre8v1 - XXL
Cubatobaco - XL
Da Klugs - XXL
Dandee - XL
DavenportESQ-XXL
Deem (SoCalSmoker) XL
DETROITPHA357 3XL (sexy) if I cant get a 4XL i'll take it (shrink wash)
Ms. Detroit XL
DonJefe- XL
gedio XXL
Goodfella-XL
wilblake - XL
GregC - XL
cabinetsticker - 3XL
hardcz - XXL
hollywood - S or M
whiteboard - L
icehog3 - XXL
Jay Hemingway-L
ir13 - XXL
Jbailey - XL
jkim05- M
King James - XXL
M1903A1 - L
macms - L
mmblz - L
Mrs. Rock Star - small
Mrs. macms - L
N2Advnture - L
NCRadioman - XXXXL What? I like big shirts!
OpusXtasy - XL
pnoon - XL
pnutbutrsangwich - XL
Queen James Small (if possible) will settle for Medium
raisin - XL
Red Baron - XL
RenoB - 3XL
ResIpsa- medium
Rock Star-3X
SaltyMcGee - XL
Sancho - XL
Sandman - L 
SDBeerman - XL
seagarsmoker - XL
Sean9689 - XL
Seanohue - L
shaerza - L
Siebec - L
Simplified - XL
Sir Tony - M
Smitdavi- L
SmokinAFuente -XXXL
spooble - L
Stick - medium
stig - XL
stinkie XL
target XXL
tchariya - XXXL
Tech-ninja - XL
Tkoeep - XL
TmoneYNYY-XL
Toddzilla - 3X
Trogdor - XL
Tw3nty - XXL


----------



## The Dakotan

icehog3 said:


> Edited to reflect a couple good friends who aren't going to be able to make it. (This is where a "sad" smilie would come in handy).


Thanks, Tom. I might be a little sadder than you! For the last year I've said that I wouldn't miss the shack for the world. Well, the world happened. Have a great time fellas and smoke a couple for me!


----------



## Puffy69

Dawnie played pretty good for her first time..She got the hang of it late..She is very competitive and think we might be a force to reckon with..Just sayin.


----------



## icehog3

The Dakotan said:


> Thanks, Tom. I might be a little sadder than you! For the last year I've said that I wouldn't miss the shack for the world. Well, the world happened. Have a great time fellas and smoke a couple for me!


You will be missed, Jeff.


----------



## smitdavi

The Dakotan said:


> Thanks, Tom. I might be a little sadder than you! For the last year I've said that I wouldn't miss the shack for the world. Well, the world happened. Have a great time fellas and smoke a couple for me!


Katie and I will do the "Hoosier Daddy" cornhole team proud Jeff!


----------



## One Lonely Smoker

Holy mother of Cohiba, I want to go, but this LIST, my God, wherever will I park my Truck/bed? Well, regardless, I am throwing my name into the definite pile, as I have taken Friday AND Monday off. I am guessing the sizes are tee shirt sizes and not how accomodating your cornhole is



Sandman said:


> 68TriShield-XL
> Addiction 4X
> allan3369
> BobbyRitz XL
> Bonggoy - Medium
> Budman - L
> Coach- XXL
> cre8v1 - XXL
> Cubatobaco - XL
> Da Klugs - XXL
> Dandee - XL
> DavenportESQ-XXL
> Deem (SoCalSmoker) XL
> DETROITPHA357 3XL (sexy) if I cant get a 4XL i'll take it (shrink wash)
> Ms. Detroit XL
> DonJefe- XL
> gedio XXL
> Goodfella-XL
> wilblake - XL
> GregC - XL
> cabinetsticker - 3XL
> hardcz - XXL
> hollywood - S or M
> whiteboard - L
> icehog3 - XXL
> Jay Hemingway-L
> ir13 - XXL
> Jbailey - XL
> jkim05- M
> King James - XXL
> M1903A1 - L
> macms - L
> mmblz - L
> Mrs. Rock Star - small
> Mrs. macms - L
> N2Advnture - L
> NCRadioman - XXXXL What? I like big shirts!
> OpusXtasy - XL
> pnoon - XL
> pnutbutrsangwich - XL
> Queen James Small (if possible) will settle for Medium
> raisin - XL
> Red Baron - XL
> RenoB - 3XL
> ResIpsa- medium
> Rock Star-3X
> SaltyMcGee - XL
> Sancho - XL
> Sandman - L
> SDBeerman - XL
> seagarsmoker - XL
> Sean9689 - XL
> Seanohue - L
> shaerza - L
> Siebec - L
> Simplified - XL
> Sir Tony - M
> Smitdavi- L
> SmokinAFuente -XXXL
> spooble - L
> Stick - medium
> stig - XL
> stinkie XL
> target XXL
> tchariya - XXXL
> Tech-ninja - XL
> Tkoeep - XL
> TmoneYNYY-XL
> Toddzilla - 3X
> Trogdor - XL
> Tw3nty - XXL
> One Lonely Smoker XL


----------



## Coach

One Lonely Smoker said:


> Holy mother of Cohiba, I want to go, but this LIST, my God, wherever will I park my Truck/bed? Well, regardless, I am throwing my name into the definite pile, as I have taken Friday AND Monday off. I am guessing the sizes are tee shirt sizes and not how accomodating your cornhole is


i'll show you where the SUV/RV/Truck Sleeping Lot is..............just bring a flashlight, but your close to the outhouse.:r:r

:tpd::tpd:

i slept in my car last year and doing it again this year unless there is an opening in the house[ i got inline a LONG TIME AGO....]. Dave has a clearing across the street from the SHACK where you can park-n-sleep.

R


----------



## seagarsmoker

Rock Star said:


> Dawnie played pretty good for her first time..She got the hang of it late..She is very competitive and think we might be a force to reckon with..Just sayin.


:tu:tu:tu


----------



## One Lonely Smoker

Coach said:


> i slept in my car last year and doing it again this year unless there is an opening in the house[ i got inline a LONG TIME AGO....]. Dave has a clearing across the street from the SHACK where you can park-n-sleep.
> 
> R


Thanks, I am thinking of using an air mattress in the bed of the truck with a nylon tent cover as my tent over me head. All in all I think it will be great, I mean my poor dogs are sleeping through 82 degree LOW temps overnight, I think I can make it through a few nights of Sanduskey Summer, being a ****-ass and all. Going back and forth over whether I should come or not last night, though, and without the vacation being already applied for, I think I would have talked myself out of it, what with the heat and the gas and the freakin' cigar smokers. But I have been too ornery and opinionated for too long without anyone seeing just WHO I am, so I think it's only fair, lol.


----------



## hamncheese

2 weeks... :chk


----------



## steve r

im an idiot and didnt pay attention that there was a list so yeah i guess im putting my self on the list.

68TriShield-XL
Addiction 4X
allan3369
BobbyRitz XL
Bonggoy - Medium
Budman - L
Coach- XXL
cre8v1 - XXL
Cubatobaco - XL
Da Klugs - XXL
Dandee - XL
DavenportESQ-XXL
Deem (SoCalSmoker) XL
DETROITPHA357 3XL (sexy) if I cant get a 4XL i'll take it (shrink wash)
Ms. Detroit XL
DonJefe- XL
gedio XXL
Goodfella-XL
wilblake - XL
GregC - XL
cabinetsticker - 3XL
hardcz - XXL
hollywood - S or M
whiteboard - L
icehog3 - XXL
Jay Hemingway-L
ir13 - XXL
Jbailey - XL
jkim05- M
King James - XXL
M1903A1 - L
macms - L
mmblz - L
Mrs. Rock Star - small
Mrs. macms - L
N2Advnture - L
NCRadioman - XXXXL What? I like big shirts!
OpusXtasy - XL
pnoon - XL
pnutbutrsangwich - XL
Queen James Small (if possible) will settle for Medium
raisin - XL
Red Baron - XL
RenoB - 3XL
ResIpsa- medium
Rock Star-3X
SaltyMcGee - XL
Sancho - XL
Sandman - L 
SDBeerman - XL
seagarsmoker - XL
Sean9689 - XL
Seanohue - L
shaerza - L
Siebec - L
Simplified - XL
Sir Tony - M
Smitdavi- L
SmokinAFuente -XXXL
spooble - L
steve r- xl 
Stick - medium
stig - XL
stinkie XL
target XXL
tchariya - XXXL
Tech-ninja - XL
Tkoeep - XL
TmoneYNYY-XL
Toddzilla - 3X
Trogdor - XL
Tw3nty - XXL __________________


----------



## bonggoy

Update:

68TriShield-XL
Addiction 4X
allan3369
BobbyRitz XL
Budman - L
Coach- XXL
cre8v1 - XXL
Cubatobaco - XL
Da Klugs - XXL
Dandee - XL
DavenportESQ-XXL
Deem (SoCalSmoker) XL
DETROITPHA357 3XL (sexy) if I cant get a 4XL i'll take it (shrink wash)
Ms. Detroit XL
DonJefe- XL
gedio XXL
Goodfella-XL
wilblake - XL
GregC - XL
cabinetsticker - 3XL
hardcz - XXL
hollywood - S or M
whiteboard - L
icehog3 - XXL
Jay Hemingway-L
ir13 - XXL
Jbailey - XL
jkim05- M
King James - XXL
M1903A1 - L
macms - L
mmblz - L
Mrs. Rock Star - small
Mrs. macms - L
N2Advnture - L
NCRadioman - XXXXL What? I like big shirts!
OpusXtasy - XL
pnoon - XL
pnutbutrsangwich - XL
Queen James Small (if possible) will settle for Medium
raisin - XL
Red Baron - XL
RenoB - 3XL
ResIpsa- medium
Rock Star-3X
SaltyMcGee - XL
Sancho - XL
Sandman - L 
SDBeerman - XL
seagarsmoker - XL
Sean9689 - XL
Seanohue - L
shaerza - L
Siebec - L
Simplified - XL
Sir Tony - M
Smitdavi- L
SmokinAFuente -XXXL
spooble - L
steve r- xl 
Stick - medium
stig - XL
stinkie XL
target XXL
tchariya - XXXL
Tech-ninja - XL
Tkoeep - XL
TmoneYNYY-XL
Toddzilla - 3X
Trogdor - XL
Tw3nty - XXL __________________


----------



## icehog3

bonggoy said:


> Update:


I don't like that update, Ronnie.


----------



## rumballs

icehog3 said:


> I don't like that update, Ronnie.


:tpd:


----------



## RenoB

icehog3 said:


> I don't like that update, Ronnie.


Sucks bro!

I now have half a hotel room available.

And I'm looking for a cornhole partner too.

Any takers?


----------



## rumballs

RenoB said:


> And I'm looking for a cornhole partner too.


I'll play cornhole, but don't need the hotel!


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl

Sandman said:


> Looks like I will be making it to the shack this year!


oh hell yea matt!!! that is awsome your gonna make it. :tu


----------



## ResIpsa

icehog3 said:


> I don't like that update, Ronnie.





mmblz said:


> :tpd:





RenoB said:


> Sucks bro!


:tpd: Say it ain't so, Ronnie


----------



## One Lonely Smoker

It looked like anyone who added their name to the list BELOW Tw3nty is not showing up as a proper update to the list. I guess CS has a post size limit. Trying again to do it RIGHT this time.

68TriShield-XL
Addiction 4X
allan3369
BobbyRitz XL
Bonggoy - Medium
Budman - L
Coach- XXL
cre8v1 - XXL
Cubatobaco - XL
Da Klugs - XXL
Dandee - XL
DavenportESQ-XXL
Deem (SoCalSmoker) XL
DETROITPHA357 3XL (sexy) if I cant get a 4XL i'll take it (shrink wash)
Ms. Detroit XL
DonJefe- XL
gedio XXL
Goodfella-XL
wilblake - XL
GregC - XL
cabinetsticker - 3XL
hardcz - XXL
hollywood - S or M
whiteboard - L
icehog3 - XXL
Jay Hemingway-L
ir13 - XXL
Jbailey - XL
jkim05- M
King James - XXL
M1903A1 - L
macms - L
mmblz - L
Mrs. Rock Star - small
Mrs. macms - L
N2Advnture - L
NCRadioman - XXXXL What? I like big shirts!
OpusXtasy - XL
pnoon - XL
pnutbutrsangwich - XL
Queen James Small (if possible) will settle for Medium
raisin - XL
Red Baron - XL
RenoB - 3XL
ResIpsa- medium
Rock Star-3X
SaltyMcGee - XL
Sancho - XL
Sandman - L 
SDBeerman - XL
seagarsmoker - XL
Sean9689 - XL
Seanohue - L
shaerza - L
Siebec - L
Simplified - XL
Sir Tony - M
Smitdavi- L
SmokinAFuente -XXXL
spooble - L
Stick - medium
stig - XL
stinkie XL
target XXL
tchariya - XXXL
Tech-ninja - XL
Tkoeep - XL
TmoneYNYY-XL
Toddzilla - 3X
Trogdor - XL
Tw3nty - XXL
One Lonely Smoker XL


----------



## RenoB

mmblz said:


> I'll play cornhole, but don't need the hotel!


Cool 

We can even keep the name "Biggie Smalls II" :tu (of course that would probably be true with anyone I'd partner with LOL)


----------



## Cubatobaco

We are sure going to miss you at Shack, Ronnie! What possibly could be more important...


----------



## smitdavi

RenoB said:


> Sucks bro!
> 
> I now have half a hotel room available.
> 
> And I'm looking for a cornhole partner too.
> 
> Any takers?


Me too...i've got half a room for Friday Night. Katie took Jeff's spot on the list, so she MUST have had a good time in Milwaukee lol :ss


----------



## clampdown

One Lonely Smoker said:


> It looked like anyone who added their name to the list BELOW Tw3nty is not showing up as a proper update to the list. I guess CS has a post size limit. Trying again to do it RIGHT this time.
> 
> 68TriShield-XL
> Addiction 4X
> allan3369
> BobbyRitz XL
> Bonggoy - Medium
> Budman - L
> Coach- XXL
> cre8v1 - XXL
> Cubatobaco - XL
> Da Klugs - XXL
> Dandee - XL
> DavenportESQ-XXL
> Deem (SoCalSmoker) XL
> DETROITPHA357 3XL (sexy) if I cant get a 4XL i'll take it (shrink wash)
> Ms. Detroit XL
> DonJefe- XL
> gedio XXL
> Goodfella-XL
> wilblake - XL
> GregC - XL
> cabinetsticker - 3XL
> hardcz - XXL
> hollywood - S or M
> whiteboard - L
> icehog3 - XXL
> Jay Hemingway-L
> ir13 - XXL
> Jbailey - XL
> jkim05- M
> King James - XXL
> M1903A1 - L
> macms - L
> mmblz - L
> Mrs. Rock Star - small
> Mrs. macms - L
> N2Advnture - L
> NCRadioman - XXXXL What? I like big shirts!
> OpusXtasy - XL
> pnoon - XL
> pnutbutrsangwich - XL
> Queen James Small (if possible) will settle for Medium
> raisin - XL
> Red Baron - XL
> RenoB - 3XL
> ResIpsa- medium
> Rock Star-3X
> SaltyMcGee - XL
> Sancho - XL
> Sandman - L
> SDBeerman - XL
> seagarsmoker - XL
> Sean9689 - XL
> Seanohue - L
> shaerza - L
> Siebec - L
> Simplified - XL
> Sir Tony - M
> Smitdavi- L
> SmokinAFuente -XXXL
> spooble - L
> Stick - medium
> stig - XL
> stinkie XL
> target XXL
> tchariya - XXXL
> Tech-ninja - XL
> Tkoeep - XL
> TmoneYNYY-XL
> Toddzilla - 3X
> Trogdor - XL
> Tw3nty - XXL
> One Lonely Smoker XL


Im coming, so add me to the list and my gf, 
Clampdown L
Clampdown GF Small


----------



## dayplanner

Flights are booked. I'm on my way!


----------



## Jbailey

:chk Can't wait for this :chk


Also wilblake, I love the arrogant bastard avatar!


----------



## ir13

clampdown said:


> 68TriShield-XL
> Addiction 4X
> allan3369
> BobbyRitz XL
> Bonggoy - Medium
> Budman - L
> Coach- XXL
> cre8v1 - XXL
> Cubatobaco - XL
> Da Klugs - XXL
> Dandee - XL
> DavenportESQ-XXL
> Deem (SoCalSmoker) XL
> DETROITPHA357 3XL (sexy) if I cant get a 4XL i'll take it (shrink wash)
> Ms. Detroit XL
> DonJefe- XL
> gedio XXL
> Goodfella-XL
> wilblake - XL
> GregC - XL
> cabinetsticker - 3XL
> hardcz - XXL
> hollywood - S or M
> whiteboard - L
> icehog3 - XXL
> Jay Hemingway-L
> ir13 - XXL
> Jbailey - XL
> jkim05- M
> King James - XXL
> M1903A1 - L
> macms - L
> mmblz - L
> Mrs. Rock Star - small
> Mrs. macms - L
> N2Advnture - L
> NCRadioman - XXXXL What? I like big shirts!
> OpusXtasy - XL
> pnoon - XL
> pnutbutrsangwich - XL
> *Pyrokin - XXL*
> Queen James Small (if possible) will settle for Medium
> raisin - XL
> Red Baron - XL
> RenoB - 3XL
> ResIpsa- medium
> Rock Star-3X
> SaltyMcGee - XL
> Sancho - XL
> Sandman - L
> SDBeerman - XL
> seagarsmoker - XL
> Sean9689 - XL
> Seanohue - L
> shaerza - L
> Siebec - L
> Simplified - XL
> Sir Tony - M
> Smitdavi- L
> SmokinAFuente -XXXL
> spooble - L
> Stick - medium
> stig - XL
> stinkie XL
> target XXL
> tchariya - XXXL
> Tech-ninja - XL
> Tkoeep - XL
> TmoneYNYY-XL
> Toddzilla - 3X
> Trogdor - XL
> Tw3nty - XXL
> One Lonely Smoker XL
> *Clampdown - L*
> *Clampdown GF - Small*


Added one to the list and also put clampdown and his gf on the list.


----------



## pnoon

ir13 said:


> Added one to the list and also put clampdown and his gf on the list.


Dave will confirm/deny but I think he has already placed the order for the shirts. Last minute additions may not get a shirt unless there is a no-show or he orders extras.


----------



## DonJefe

This keeps up we may have to move to a bigger island!!!


----------



## ir13

This is the last cornhole list I saw.

1. Da Klugs - Simplified ** Two Time Reigning Champs **
2. pnoon - allanb3369 (Team Herfers)
3. Tech-Ninja - Spooble (Team Cornhole Destroyers)
4. icehog3 - Resipsa (Team Biggie Smalls)
5. King James - Queen James
6. Team Bling (Sean & Kait)
7. cre8v1 - Tw3nty
8. pnutbutrsangwich - Coach
9. Seanohue - Sir Tony
10. RenoB - Bonggoy (Team Biggie Smalls II) 
11. Drevim - Puffdaddy (Team Big Chief)
12. TMoneYNYY - Stig
13. ToddziLLa - steelheaderdu
14. Jbailey - Shaerza (Team Tent Terror??)
15. smitdavi - the dakotan (hoosier daddy)
16. SaltyMcGee - Stick
17. ir13 - DavenportESQ


----------



## ir13

pnoon said:


> Dave will confirm/deny but I think he has already placed the order for the shirts. Last minute additions may not get a shirt unless there is a no-show or he orders extras.


I Completely Understand.


----------



## pnoon

ir13 said:


> This is the last cornhole list I saw.
> 
> 1. Da Klugs - Simplified ** Two Time Reigning Champs **
> 2. pnoon - allanb3369 (Team Herfers)
> 3. Tech-Ninja - Spooble (Team Cornhole Destroyers)
> 4. icehog3 - Resipsa (Team Biggie Smalls)
> 5. King James - Queen James
> 6. Team Bling (Sean & Kait)
> 7. cre8v1 - Tw3nty
> 8. pnutbutrsangwich - Coach
> 9. Seanohue - Sir Tony
> 10. RenoB - Bonggoy (Team Biggie Smalls II)
> 11. Drevim - Puffdaddy (Team Big Chief)
> 12. TMoneYNYY - Stig
> 13. ToddziLLa - steelheaderdu
> 14. Jbailey - Shaerza (Team Tent Terror??)
> 15. smitdavi - the dakotan (hoosier daddy)
> 16. SaltyMcGee - Stick
> 17. ir13 - DavenportESQ


Partners will change.
Sir Tony will not be at The Shack. 
Bonggoy will not be coming. 
Drevim will not be coming. 
stig will not be coming. 
The Dakotan will not be coming. 
You have also left off Deem & SD Beerman.

There may be more but these are the changes I know about.


----------



## dayplanner

I thought Chris was a cornhole master?


----------



## smitdavi

Hey guys, I hate to do this, but the finances will just not allow it. I won't be able to attend, had alot of expenses with the move and some other bills came in that I wasn't prepared for. I feel bad, because I really want to meet more of you all. So....we have one room available, contact me or Jeff (The Dakotan)


----------



## gorob23

pnoon said:


> Partners will change.
> Sir Tony will not be at The Shack.
> Bonggoy will not be coming.
> Drevim will not be coming.
> stig will not be coming.
> The Dakotan will not be coming.
> You have also left off Deem & SD Beerman.
> 
> There may be more but these are the changes I know about.


I *HATE* that you guys are having (going to again) fun without me This and one other :tuI want to make before I go bye bye. it just sounds like a blast!

Rob


----------



## ResIpsa

gorob23 said:


> I *HATE* that you guys are having (going to again) fun without me This and one other :tuI want to make before I go bye bye. it just sounds like a blast!
> 
> Rob


I see you lips moving but all I hear are excuses.

If you can't fly or drive, Start walking. You should get there in time.


----------



## Da Klugs

OK Trinkets and trash lady came today. I'll update the list with final adds and takes based upon the below. Having a hard time with the 4xl's but we will get R done.. might not be the exact same color but you 4x guys are unique to start with. 

Might be a nice pre herf thing to add first names to the below list. I added mine in case Bill shows up this year.  (SH I joke). If we decide to toss a really good cigar in the grass... remember who's cigar it was before dumpster diving.  (SH III joke)

FIRST NAMES WOULD BE NICE

68TriShield-XL
Addiction 4X
allan3369 L
BobbyRitz XL
Bonggoy - Medium
Coach- XXL
cre8v1 - XXL
Cubatobaco - XL
Da Klugs - XXL - Dave
Dandee - XL
DavenportESQ-XXL
Deem (SoCalSmoker) XL
DETROITPHA357 3XL (sexy) if I cant get a 4XL i'll take it (shrink wash)
Ms. Detroit XL
DonJefe- XL
gedio XXL
Goodfella-XL
wilblake - XL
GregC - XL
cabinetsticker - 3XL
hardcz - XXL
hollywood - S or M
whiteboard - L
icehog3 - XXL
Jay Hemingway-L
ir13 - XXL
Jbailey - XL
jkim05- M
King James - XXL
M1903A1 - L
macms - L
mmblz - L
Mrs. Rock Star - small
Mrs. macms - L
N2Advnture - L
NCRadioman - XXXXL What? I like big shirts!
OpusXtasy - XL
pnoon - XL - Peter
pnutbutrsangwich - XL
Pyrokin - XXL
Queen James Small (if possible) will settle for Medium
raisin - XL
Red Baron - XL
RenoB - 3XL
ResIpsa- medium
Rock Star-3X
SaltyMcGee - XL
Sancho - XL
Sandman - L 
SDBeerman - XL
seagarsmoker - XL
Seanohue - L
shaerza - L
Siebec - L
Simplified - XL
Sir Tony - M
Smitdavi- L
SmokinAFuente -XXXL
spooble - L
Stick - medium
stig - XL
stinkie XL
target XXL
tchariya - XXXL
Tech-ninja - XL
Tkoeep - XL
TmoneYNYY-XL
Toddzilla - 3X
Trogdor - XL
Tw3nty - XXL
One Lonely Smoker XL 
Clampdown - L
Clampdown GF - Small


----------



## rumballs

Da Klugs said:


> Might be a nice pre herf thing to add first names to the below list. I added mine in case Bill shows up this year.  (SH I joke).


Don't think that would help, maybe we should just rename it "Dave Herf IV" ?
:r

FIRST NAMES WOULD BE NICE

68TriShield-XL
Addiction 4X
allan3369 L
BobbyRitz XL
Bonggoy - Medium
Coach- XXL
cre8v1 - XXL
Cubatobaco - XL
Da Klugs - XXL - Dave
Dandee - XL
DavenportESQ-XXL
Deem (SoCalSmoker) XL
DETROITPHA357 3XL (sexy) if I cant get a 4XL i'll take it (shrink wash)
Ms. Detroit XL
DonJefe- XL
gedio XXL
Goodfella-XL
wilblake - XL
GregC - XL
cabinetsticker - 3XL
hardcz - XXL
hollywood - S or M
whiteboard - L
icehog3 - XXL
Jay Hemingway-L
ir13 - XXL
Jbailey - XL
jkim05- M
King James - XXL
M1903A1 - L
macms - L
mmblz - L - Julian
Mrs. Rock Star - small
Mrs. macms - L
N2Advnture - L
NCRadioman - XXXXL What? I like big shirts!
OpusXtasy - XL
pnoon - XL - Peter
pnutbutrsangwich - XL
Pyrokin - XXL
Queen James Small (if possible) will settle for Medium
raisin - XL
Red Baron - XL
RenoB - 3XL
ResIpsa- medium
Rock Star-3X
SaltyMcGee - XL
Sancho - XL
Sandman - L 
SDBeerman - XL
seagarsmoker - XL
Seanohue - L
shaerza - L
Siebec - L
Simplified - XL
Sir Tony - M
Smitdavi- L
SmokinAFuente -XXXL
spooble - L
Stick - medium
stig - XL
stinkie XL
target XXL
tchariya - XXXL
Tech-ninja - XL
Tkoeep - XL
TmoneYNYY-XL
Toddzilla - 3X
Trogdor - XL
Tw3nty - XXL
One Lonely Smoker XL 
Clampdown - L
Clampdown GF - Small


----------



## DonJefe

FIRST NAMES WOULD BE NICE 

68TriShield-XL
Addiction 4X
allan3369 L
BobbyRitz XL
Bonggoy - Medium
Coach- XXL
cre8v1 - XXL
Cubatobaco - XL
Da Klugs - XXL - Dave
Dandee - XL
DavenportESQ-XXL
Deem (SoCalSmoker) XL
DETROITPHA357 3XL (sexy) if I cant get a 4XL i'll take it (shrink wash)
Ms. Detroit XL
DonJefe- XL Jeff
gedio XXL
Goodfella-XL
wilblake - XL
GregC - XL
cabinetsticker - 3XL
hardcz - XXL
hollywood - S or M
whiteboard - L
icehog3 - XXL
Jay Hemingway-L
ir13 - XXL
Jbailey - XL
jkim05- M
King James - XXL
M1903A1 - L
macms - L
mmblz - L - Julian
Mrs. Rock Star - small
Mrs. macms - L
N2Advnture - L
NCRadioman - XXXXL What? I like big shirts!
OpusXtasy - XL
pnoon - XL - Peter
pnutbutrsangwich - XL
Pyrokin - XXL
Queen James Small (if possible) will settle for Medium
raisin - XL
Red Baron - XL
RenoB - 3XL
ResIpsa- medium
Rock Star-3X
SaltyMcGee - XL
Sancho - XL
Sandman - L 
SDBeerman - XL
seagarsmoker - XL
Seanohue - L
shaerza - L
Siebec - L
Simplified - XL
Sir Tony - M
Smitdavi- L
SmokinAFuente -XXXL
spooble - L
Stick - medium
stig - XL
stinkie XL
target XXL
tchariya - XXXL
Tech-ninja - XL
Tkoeep - XL
TmoneYNYY-XL
Toddzilla - 3X
Trogdor - XL
Tw3nty - XXL
One Lonely Smoker XL 
Clampdown - L
Clampdown GF - Small


----------



## NCRadioMan

FIRST NAMES WOULD BE NICE

68TriShield-XL
Addiction 4X
allan3369 L
BobbyRitz XL
Bonggoy - Medium
Coach- XXL
cre8v1 - XXL
Cubatobaco - XL
Da Klugs - XXL - Dave
Dandee - XL
DavenportESQ-XXL
Deem (SoCalSmoker) XL
DETROITPHA357 3XL (sexy) if I cant get a 4XL i'll take it (shrink wash)
Ms. Detroit XL
DonJefe- XL Jeff
gedio XXL
Goodfella-XL
wilblake - XL
GregC - XL
cabinetsticker - 3XL
hardcz - XXL
hollywood - S or M
whiteboard - L
icehog3 - XXL
Jay Hemingway-L
ir13 - XXL
Jbailey - XL
jkim05- M
King James - XXL
M1903A1 - L
macms - L
mmblz - L - Julian
Mrs. Rock Star - small
Mrs. macms - L
N2Advnture - L
NCRadioman - XXXXL Greg 
OpusXtasy - XL
pnoon - XL - Peter
pnutbutrsangwich - XL
Pyrokin - XXL
Queen James Small (if possible) will settle for Medium
raisin - XL
Red Baron - XL
RenoB - 3XL
ResIpsa- medium
Rock Star-3X
SaltyMcGee - XL
Sancho - XL
Sandman - L 
SDBeerman - XL
seagarsmoker - XL
Seanohue - L
shaerza - L
Siebec - L
Simplified - XL
Sir Tony - M
Smitdavi- L
SmokinAFuente -XXXL
spooble - L
Stick - medium
stig - XL
stinkie XL
target XXL
tchariya - XXXL
Tech-ninja - XL
Tkoeep - XL
TmoneYNYY-XL
Toddzilla - 3X
Trogdor - XL
Tw3nty - XXL
One Lonely Smoker XL 
Clampdown - L
Clampdown GF - Small




Thanks for your efforts for us "unique" ones Dave. I can take 3X if it's too much trouble. :tu


----------



## dayplanner

68TriShield-XL
Addiction 4X
allan3369 L
BobbyRitz XL
Bonggoy - Medium
Coach- XXL
cre8v1 - XXL
Cubatobaco - XL
Da Klugs - XXL - Dave
Dandee - XL
DavenportESQ-XXL
Deem (SoCalSmoker) XL
DETROITPHA357 3XL (sexy) if I cant get a 4XL i'll take it (shrink wash)
Ms. Detroit XL
DonJefe- XL Jeff
gedio XXL
Goodfella-XL
wilblake - XL - Greg
GregC - XL
cabinetsticker - 3XL
hardcz - XXL
hollywood - S or M
whiteboard - L
icehog3 - XXL
Jay Hemingway-L
ir13 - XXL
Jbailey - XL
jkim05- M
King James - XXL
M1903A1 - L
macms - L
mmblz - L - Julian
Mrs. Rock Star - small
Mrs. macms - L
N2Advnture - L
NCRadioman - XXXXL Greg
OpusXtasy - XL
pnoon - XL - Peter
pnutbutrsangwich - XL
Pyrokin - XXL
Queen James Small (if possible) will settle for Medium
raisin - XL
Red Baron - XL
RenoB - 3XL
ResIpsa- medium
Rock Star-3X
SaltyMcGee - XL
Sancho - XL
Sandman - L
SDBeerman - XL
seagarsmoker - XL
Seanohue - L
shaerza - L
Siebec - L
Simplified - XL
Sir Tony - M
Smitdavi- L
SmokinAFuente -XXXL
spooble - L
Stick - medium
stig - XL
stinkie XL
target XXL
tchariya - XXXL
Tech-ninja - XL
Tkoeep - XL
TmoneYNYY-XL
Toddzilla - 3X
Trogdor - XL
Tw3nty - XXL
One Lonely Smoker XL
Clampdown - L
Clampdown GF - Small


----------



## smitdavi

Anybody need a room, still have one available since I won't be able to go.

**edit**

Anybody that has already put a deposit on a room and it planning on staying FRIDAY night and SATURDAY night, would you please help Jeff and I out. 

Since Jeff and I aren't able to go, and we've already put a deposit on the room, so we need somebody that has paid their deposit for FRIDAY night (and is staying SATURDAY night) to take our room. What they would do is just apply your first nights deposit to second night of our room. When the switch is done, your room will be fully paid, all you will have to do is pay Jeff (The Dakotan). Let me know if you can help us out. Thanks


----------



## DavenportESQ

68TriShield-XL
Addiction 4X
allan3369 L
BobbyRitz XL
Bonggoy - Medium
Coach- XXL
cre8v1 - XXL-Brad
Cubatobaco - XL
Da Klugs - XXL - Dave
Dandee - XL
DavenportESQ-XXL-Dave
Deem (SoCalSmoker) XL
DETROITPHA357 3XL (sexy) if I cant get a 4XL i'll take it (shrink wash)
Ms. Detroit XL
DonJefe- XL Jeff
gedio XXL
Goodfella-XL-Rob
wilblake - XL - Greg
GregC - XL
cabinetsticker - 3XL
hardcz - XXL
hollywood - S or M
whiteboard - L
icehog3 - XXL
Jay Hemingway-L
ir13 - XXL-Joey
Jbailey - XL
jkim05- M
King James - XXL
M1903A1 - L
macms - L
mmblz - L - Julian
Mrs. Rock Star - small
Mrs. macms - L
N2Advnture - L
NCRadioman - XXXXL Greg
OpusXtasy - XL
pnoon - XL - Peter
pnutbutrsangwich - XL
Pyrokin - XXL-Greg
Queen James Small (if possible) will settle for Medium
raisin - XL
Red Baron - XL
RenoB - 3XL
ResIpsa- medium
Rock Star-3X
SaltyMcGee - XL
Sancho - XL
Sandman - L
SDBeerman - XL
seagarsmoker - XL
Seanohue - L
shaerza - L
Siebec - L
Simplified - XL
Sir Tony - M
Smitdavi- L
SmokinAFuente -XXXL
spooble - L-Chad
Stick - medium
stig - XL
stinkie XL
target XXL
tchariya - XXXL
Tech-ninja - XL-Stewart
Tkoeep - XL
TmoneYNYY-XL
Toddzilla - 3X
Trogdor - XL
Tw3nty - XXL-Robert
One Lonely Smoker XL
Clampdown - L
Clampdown GF - Small


----------



## Siebec

68TriShield-XL
Addiction 4X
allan3369 L
BobbyRitz XL
Bonggoy - Medium
Coach- XXL
cre8v1 - XXL-Brad
Cubatobaco - XL
Da Klugs - XXL - Dave
Dandee - XL
DavenportESQ-XXL-Dave
Deem (SoCalSmoker) XL
DETROITPHA357 3XL (sexy) if I cant get a 4XL i'll take it (shrink wash)
Ms. Detroit XL
DonJefe- XL Jeff
gedio XXL
Goodfella-XL-Rob
wilblake - XL - Greg
GregC - XL
cabinetsticker - 3XL
hardcz - XXL
hollywood - S or M
whiteboard - L
icehog3 - XXL
Jay Hemingway-L
ir13 - XXL-Joey
Jbailey - XL
jkim05- M
King James - XXL
M1903A1 - L
macms - L
mmblz - L - Julian
Mrs. Rock Star - small
Mrs. macms - L
N2Advnture - L
NCRadioman - XXXXL Greg
OpusXtasy - XL
pnoon - XL - Peter
pnutbutrsangwich - XL
Pyrokin - XXL-Greg
Queen James Small (if possible) will settle for Medium
raisin - XL
Red Baron - XL
RenoB - 3XL
ResIpsa- medium
Rock Star-3X
SaltyMcGee - XL
Sancho - XL
Sandman - L
SDBeerman - XL
seagarsmoker - XL
Seanohue - L
shaerza - L
Siebec - L - Chad
Simplified - XL
Sir Tony - M
Smitdavi- L
SmokinAFuente -XXXL
spooble - L-Chad
Stick - medium
stig - XL
stinkie XL
target XXL
tchariya - XXXL
Tech-ninja - XL-Stewart
Tkoeep - XL
TmoneYNYY-XL
Toddzilla - 3X
Trogdor - XL
Tw3nty - XXL-Robert
One Lonely Smoker XL
Clampdown - L
Clampdown GF - Small


----------



## hamncheese

68TriShield-XL
Addiction 4X
allan3369 L
BobbyRitz XL
Bonggoy - Medium
Coach- XXL
cre8v1 - XXL-Brad
Cubatobaco - XL
Da Klugs - XXL - Dave
Dandee - XL
DavenportESQ-XXL-Dave
Deem (SoCalSmoker) XL
DETROITPHA357 3XL (sexy) if I cant get a 4XL i'll take it (shrink wash)
Ms. Detroit XL
DonJefe- XL Jeff
gedio XXL
Goodfella-XL-Rob
wilblake - XL - Greg
GregC - XL
cabinetsticker - 3XL
hardcz - XXL
hollywood - S or M
whiteboard - L
icehog3 - XXL
Jay Hemingway-L
ir13 - XXL-Joey
Jbailey - XL
jkim05- M
King James - XXL
M1903A1 - L
macms - L
mmblz - L - Julian
Mrs. Rock Star - small
Mrs. macms - L
N2Advnture - L
NCRadioman - XXXXL Greg
OpusXtasy - XL
pnoon - XL - Peter
pnutbutrsangwich - XL - Tom
Pyrokin - XXL-Greg
Queen James Small (if possible) will settle for Medium
raisin - XL
Red Baron - XL
RenoB - 3XL
ResIpsa- medium
Rock Star-3X
SaltyMcGee - XL
Sancho - XL
Sandman - L
SDBeerman - XL
seagarsmoker - XL
Seanohue - L
shaerza - L
Siebec - L - Chad
Simplified - XL
Sir Tony - M
Smitdavi- L
SmokinAFuente -XXXL
spooble - L-Chad
Stick - medium
stig - XL
stinkie XL
target XXL
tchariya - XXXL
Tech-ninja - XL-Stewart
Tkoeep - XL
TmoneYNYY-XL
Toddzilla - 3X
Trogdor - XL
Tw3nty - XXL-Robert
One Lonely Smoker XL
Clampdown - L
Clampdown GF - Small


----------



## Puffy69

68TriShield-XL
Addiction 4X
allan3369 L
BobbyRitz XL
Bonggoy - Medium
Coach- XXL
cre8v1 - XXL-Brad
Cubatobaco - XL
Da Klugs - XXL - Dave
Dandee - XL
DavenportESQ-XXL-Dave
Deem (SoCalSmoker) XL
DETROITPHA357 3XL (sexy) if I cant get a 4XL i'll take it (shrink wash)
Ms. Detroit XL
DonJefe- XL Jeff
gedio XXL
Goodfella-XL-Rob
wilblake - XL - Greg
GregC - XL
cabinetsticker - 3XL
hardcz - XXL
hollywood - S or M
whiteboard - L
icehog3 - XXL
Jay Hemingway-L
ir13 - XXL-Joey
Jbailey - XL
jkim05- M
King James - XXL
M1903A1 - L
macms - L
mmblz - L - Julian
Mrs. Rock Star - small-Dawnie
Mrs. macms - L
N2Advnture - L
NCRadioman - XXXXL Greg
OpusXtasy - XL
pnoon - XL - Peter
pnutbutrsangwich - XL - Tom
Pyrokin - XXL-Greg
Queen James Small (if possible) will settle for Medium
raisin - XL
Red Baron - XL
RenoB - 3XL
ResIpsa- medium
Rock Star-3X-Freddy
SaltyMcGee - XL
Sancho - XL
Sandman - L
SDBeerman - XL
seagarsmoker - XL
Seanohue - L
shaerza - L
Siebec - L - Chad
Simplified - XL
Sir Tony - M
Smitdavi- L
SmokinAFuente -XXXL
spooble - L-Chad
Stick - medium
stig - XL
stinkie XL
target XXL
tchariya - XXXL
Tech-ninja - XL-Stewart
Tkoeep - XL
TmoneYNYY-XL
Toddzilla - 3X
Trogdor - XL
Tw3nty - XXL-Robert
One Lonely Smoker XL
Clampdown - L
Clampdown GF - Small


----------



## SmokinAFuente

FIRST NAMES WOULD BE NICE



68TriShield-XL
Addiction 4X
allan3369 L
BobbyRitz XL
Bonggoy - Medium
Coach- XXL
cre8v1 - XXL-Brad
Cubatobaco - XL
Da Klugs - XXL - Dave
Dandee - XL
DavenportESQ-XXL-Dave
Deem (SoCalSmoker) XL
DETROITPHA357 3XL (sexy) if I cant get a 4XL i'll take it (shrink wash)
Ms. Detroit XL
DonJefe- XL Jeff
gedio XXL
Goodfella-XL-Rob
wilblake - XL - Greg
GregC - XL
cabinetsticker - 3XL
hardcz - XXL
hollywood - S or M
whiteboard - L
icehog3 - XXL
Jay Hemingway-L
ir13 - XXL-Joey
Jbailey - XL
jkim05- M
King James - XXL
M1903A1 - L
macms - L
mmblz - L - Julian
Mrs. Rock Star - small-Dawnie
Mrs. macms - L
N2Advnture - L
NCRadioman - XXXXL Greg
OpusXtasy - XL
pnoon - XL - Peter
pnutbutrsangwich - XL - Tom
Pyrokin - XXL-Greg
Queen James Small (if possible) will settle for Medium
raisin - XL
Red Baron - XL
RenoB - 3XL
ResIpsa- medium
Rock Star-3X-Freddy
SaltyMcGee - XL
Sancho - XL
Sandman - L
SDBeerman - XL
seagarsmoker - XL
Seanohue - L
shaerza - L
Siebec - L - Chad
Simplified - XL
Sir Tony - M
Smitdavi- L
SmokinAFuente -XXXL - Rodney
spooble - L-Chad
Stick - medium
stig - XL
stinkie XL
target XXL
tchariya - XXXL
Tech-ninja - XL-Stewart
Tkoeep - XL
TmoneYNYY-XL
Toddzilla - 3X
Trogdor - XL
Tw3nty - XXL-Robert
One Lonely Smoker XL
Clampdown - L
Clampdown GF - Small


----------



## seagarsmoker

Rock Star said:


> 68TriShield-XL
> Addiction 4X
> allan3369 L
> BobbyRitz XL
> Bonggoy - Medium
> Coach- XXL
> cre8v1 - XXL-Brad
> Cubatobaco - XL
> Da Klugs - XXL - Dave
> Dandee - XL
> DavenportESQ-XXL-Dave
> Deem (SoCalSmoker) XL
> DETROITPHA357 3XL (sexy) if I cant get a 4XL i'll take it (shrink wash)
> Ms. Detroit XL
> DonJefe- XL Jeff
> gedio XXL
> Goodfella-XL-Rob
> wilblake - XL - Greg
> GregC - XL
> cabinetsticker - 3XL
> hardcz - XXL
> hollywood - S or M
> whiteboard - L
> icehog3 - XXL
> Jay Hemingway-L
> ir13 - XXL-Joey
> Jbailey - XL
> jkim05- M
> King James - XXL
> M1903A1 - L
> macms - L
> mmblz - L - Julian
> Mrs. Rock Star - small-Dawnie
> Mrs. macms - L
> N2Advnture - L
> NCRadioman - XXXXL Greg
> OpusXtasy - XL
> pnoon - XL - Peter
> pnutbutrsangwich - XL - Tom
> Pyrokin - XXL-Greg
> Queen James Small (if possible) will settle for Medium
> raisin - XL
> Red Baron - XL
> RenoB - 3XL
> ResIpsa- medium
> Rock Star-3X-Freddy
> SaltyMcGee - XL
> Sancho - XL
> Sandman - L
> SDBeerman - XL
> seagarsmoker - XL - Jody
> Seanohue - L
> shaerza - L
> Siebec - L - Chad
> Simplified - XL
> Sir Tony - M
> Smitdavi- L
> SmokinAFuente -XXXL
> spooble - L-Chad
> Stick - medium
> stig - XL
> stinkie XL
> target XXL
> tchariya - XXXL
> Tech-ninja - XL-Stewart
> Tkoeep - XL
> TmoneYNYY-XL
> Toddzilla - 3X
> Trogdor - XL
> Tw3nty - XXL-Robert
> One Lonely Smoker XL
> Clampdown - L
> Clampdown GF - Small


seagarsmoker - XL - Jody


----------



## icehog3

FIRST NAMES WOULD BE NICE



68TriShield-XL - Dave
Addiction 4X-Bryan
allan3369 L - Allan
BobbyRitz XL - Rob
Coach- XXL - Randy
cre8v1 - XXL-Brad
Cubatobaco - XL-Ray
Da Klugs - XXL - Dave
Dandee - XL - Dan
DavenportESQ-XXL-Dave
Deem (SoCalSmoker) XL -Deem
DETROITPHA357 3XL (sexy) if I cant get a 4XL i'll take it (shrink wash) - Booker
Ms. Detroit XL - Leslie
DonJefe- XL Jeff
gedio XXL
Goodfella-XL-Rob
wilblake - XL - Greg
GregC - XL - Greg
cabinetsticker - 3XL - Eric
hardcz - XXL-Dan
hollywood - S or M - Dave
whiteboard - L-Tim
icehog3 - XXL - Admiral
Jay Hemingway-L
ir13 - XXL-Joey
Jbailey - XL - Dave
jkim05- M-Jeremy
King James - XXL - Jim
M1903A1 - L - Scott
macms - L - Fred
mmblz - L - Julian
Mrs. Rock Star - small-Dawnie
Mrs. macms - L
N2Advnture - L - Mark
NCRadioman - XXXXL Greg
OpusXtasy - XL
pnoon - XL - Peter
pnutbutrsangwich - XL - Tom
Pyrokin - XXL-Greg
Queen James Small (if possible) will settle for Medium - Sam
raisin - XL - Mike
Red Baron - XL - Chris
RenoB - 3XL - Rob
ResIpsa- medium - Vic
Rock Star-3X-Freddy
SaltyMcGee - XL - Jared
Sancho - XL - Chris
Sandman - L - Matt
SDBeerman - XL - Larry
seagarsmoker - XL - Jody
Seanohue - L - Sean
shaerza - L - Dan
Siebec - L - Chad
Simplified - XL - Sam
SmokinAFuente -XXXL - Rodney
spooble - L-Chad
Stick - medium

stinkie XL
target XXL
tchariya - XXXL - Than
Tech-ninja - XL-Stewart
Tkoeep - XL
TmoneYNYY-XL - Tanner
Toddzilla - 3X - Todd
Trogdor - XL -Marc
Tw3nty - XXL-Robert
One Lonely Smoker XL
Clampdown - L-Brian
Clampdown GF - Small


----------



## stinkie

FIRST NAMES WOULD BE NICE



68TriShield-XL - Dave
Addiction 4X-Bryan
allan3369 L - Allan
BobbyRitz XL - Rob
Coach- XXL - Randy
cre8v1 - XXL-Brad
Cubatobaco - XL-Ray
Da Klugs - XXL - Dave
Dandee - XL - Dan
DavenportESQ-XXL-Dave
Deem (SoCalSmoker) XL -Deem
DETROITPHA357 3XL (sexy) if I cant get a 4XL i'll take it (shrink wash) - Booker
Ms. Detroit XL - Leslie
DonJefe- XL Jeff
gedio XXL joe
Goodfella-XL-Rob
wilblake - XL - Greg
GregC - XL - Greg
cabinetsticker - 3XL - Eric
hardcz - XXL-Dan
hollywood - S or M - Dave
whiteboard - L-Tim
icehog3 - XXL - Admiral
Jay Hemingway-L
ir13 - XXL-Joey
Jbailey - XL - Dave
jkim05- M-Jeremy
King James - XXL - Jim
M1903A1 - L - Scott
macms - L - Fred
mmblz - L - Julian
Mrs. Rock Star - small-Dawnie
Mrs. macms - L
N2Advnture - L - Mark
NCRadioman - XXXXL Greg
OpusXtasy - XL
pnoon - XL - Peter
pnutbutrsangwich - XL - Tom
Pyrokin - XXL-Greg
Queen James Small (if possible) will settle for Medium - Sam
raisin - XL - Mike
Red Baron - XL - Chris
RenoB - 3XL - Rob
ResIpsa- medium - Vic
Rock Star-3X-Freddy
SaltyMcGee - XL - Jared
Sancho - XL - Chris
Sandman - L - Matt
SDBeerman - XL - Larry
seagarsmoker - XL - Jody
Seanohue - L - Sean
shaerza - L - Dan
Siebec - L - Chad
Simplified - XL - Sam
SmokinAFuente -XXXL - Rodney
spooble - L-Chad
Stick - medium

stinkie XL Dan
target XXL Brandon
tchariya - XXXL - Than
Tech-ninja - XL-Stewart
Tkoeep - XL
TmoneYNYY-XL - Tanner
Toddzilla - 3X - Todd
Trogdor - XL -Marc
Tw3nty - XXL-Robert
One Lonely Smoker XL
Clampdown - L-Brian
Clampdown GF - Small


----------



## macms

FIRST NAMES WOULD BE NICE


68TriShield-XL - Dave
Addiction 4X-Bryan
allan3369 L - Allan
BobbyRitz XL - Rob
Coach- XXL - Randy
cre8v1 - XXL-Brad
Cubatobaco - XL-Ray
Da Klugs - XXL - Dave
Dandee - XL - Dan
DavenportESQ-XXL-Dave
Deem (SoCalSmoker) XL -Deem
DETROITPHA357 3XL (sexy) if I cant get a 4XL i'll take it (shrink wash) - Booker
Ms. Detroit XL - Leslie
DonJefe- XL Jeff
gedio XXL joe
Goodfella-XL-Rob
wilblake - XL - Greg
GregC - XL - Greg
cabinetsticker - 3XL - Eric
hardcz - XXL-Dan
hollywood - S or M - Dave
whiteboard - L-Tim
icehog3 - XXL - Admiral
Jay Hemingway-L
ir13 - XXL-Joey
Jbailey - XL - Dave
jkim05- M-Jeremy
King James - XXL - Jim
M1903A1 - L - Scott
macms - L - Fred
mmblz - L - Julian
Mrs. Rock Star - small-Dawnie
Mrs. macms - L - Carmen
N2Advnture - L - Mark
NCRadioman - XXXXL Greg
OpusXtasy - XL
pnoon - XL - Peter
pnutbutrsangwich - XL - Tom
Pyrokin - XXL-Greg
Queen James Small (if possible) will settle for Medium - Sam
raisin - XL - Mike
Red Baron - XL - Chris
RenoB - 3XL - Rob
ResIpsa- medium - Vic
Rock Star-3X-Freddy
SaltyMcGee - XL - Jared
Sancho - XL - Chris
Sandman - L - Matt
SDBeerman - XL - Larry
seagarsmoker - XL - Jody
Seanohue - L - Sean
shaerza - L - Dan
Siebec - L - Chad
Simplified - XL - Sam
SmokinAFuente -XXXL - Rodney
spooble - L-Chad
Stick - medium
stinkie XL Dan
target XXL Brandon
tchariya - XXXL - Than
Tech-ninja - XL-Stewart
Tkoeep - XL
TmoneYNYY-XL - Tanner
Toddzilla - 3X - Todd
Trogdor - XL -Marc
Tw3nty - XXL-Robert
One Lonely Smoker XL
Clampdown - L-Brian
Clampdown GF - Small


----------



## n2advnture

Unfortunately, I'm not going to be able to make it.

_In my best Florida impression_ "Damn, damn, damn..."

.


----------



## OpusXtasy

FIRST NAMES WOULD BE NICE


68TriShield-XL - Dave
Addiction 4X-Bryan
allan3369 L - Allan
BobbyRitz XL - Rob
Coach- XXL - Randy
cre8v1 - XXL-Brad
Cubatobaco - XL-Ray
Da Klugs - XXL - Dave
Dandee - XL - Dan
DavenportESQ-XXL-Dave
Deem (SoCalSmoker) XL -Deem
DETROITPHA357 3XL (sexy) if I cant get a 4XL i'll take it (shrink wash) - Booker
Ms. Detroit XL - Leslie
DonJefe- XL Jeff
gedio XXL joe
Goodfella-XL-Rob
wilblake - XL - Greg
GregC - XL - Greg
cabinetsticker - 3XL - Eric
hardcz - XXL-Dan
hollywood - S or M - Dave
whiteboard - L-Tim
icehog3 - XXL - Admiral
Jay Hemingway-L
ir13 - XXL-Joey
Jbailey - XL - Dave
jkim05- M-Jeremy
King James - XXL - Jim
M1903A1 - L - Scott
macms - L - Fred
mmblz - L - Julian
Mrs. Rock Star - small-Dawnie
Mrs. macms - L - Carmen
N2Advnture - L - Mark
NCRadioman - XXXXL Greg
OpusXtasy - XL - Gary
pnoon - XL - Peter
pnutbutrsangwich - XL - Tom
Pyrokin - XXL-Greg
Queen James Small (if possible) will settle for Medium - Sam
raisin - XL - Mike
Red Baron - XL - Chris
RenoB - 3XL - Rob
ResIpsa- medium - Vic
Rock Star-3X-Freddy
SaltyMcGee - XL - Jared
Sancho - XL - Chris
Sandman - L - Matt
SDBeerman - XL - Larry
seagarsmoker - XL - Jody
Seanohue - L - Sean
shaerza - L - Dan
Siebec - L - Chad
Simplified - XL - Sam
SmokinAFuente -XXXL - Rodney
spooble - L-Chad
Stick - medium
stinkie XL Dan
target XXL Brandon
tchariya - XXXL - Than
Tech-ninja - XL-Stewart
Tkoeep - XL
TmoneYNYY-XL - Tanner
Toddzilla - 3X - Todd
Trogdor - XL -Marc
Tw3nty - XXL-Robert
One Lonely Smoker XL
Clampdown - L-Brian
Clampdown GF - Small


----------



## Guest

n2advnture said:


> Unfortunately, I'm not going to be able to make it.
> 
> _In my best Florida impression_ "Damn, damn, damn..."
> 
> .


Excellent use of "Good Times" reference. :tu


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl

FIRST NAMES WOULD BE NICE


68TriShield-XL - Dave
Addiction 4X-Bryan
allan3369 L - Allan
BobbyRitz XL - Rob
Coach- XXL - Randy
cre8v1 - XXL-Brad
Cubatobaco - XL-Ray
Da Klugs - XXL - Dave
Dandee - XL - Dan
DavenportESQ-XXL-Dave
Deem (SoCalSmoker) XL -Deem
DETROITPHA357 3XL (sexy) if I cant get a 4XL i'll take it (shrink wash) - Booker
Ms. Detroit XL - Leslie
DonJefe- XL Jeff
gedio XXL joe
Goodfella-XL-Rob
wilblake - XL - Greg
GregC - XL - Greg
cabinetsticker - 3XL - Eric
hardcz - XXL-Dan
hollywood - S or M - Dave
whiteboard - L-Tim
icehog3 - XXL - Admiral
Jay Hemingway-L ~ Jay
ir13 - XXL-Joey
Jbailey - XL - Dave
jkim05- M-Jeremy
King James - XXL - Jim
M1903A1 - L - Scott
macms - L - Fred
mmblz - L - Julian
Mrs. Rock Star - small-Dawnie
Mrs. macms - L - Carmen
N2Advnture - L - Mark
NCRadioman - XXXXL Greg
OpusXtasy - XL - Gary
pnoon - XL - Peter
pnutbutrsangwich - XL - Tom
Pyrokin - XXL-Greg
Queen James Small (if possible) will settle for Medium - Sam
raisin - XL - Mike
Red Baron - XL - Chris
RenoB - 3XL - Rob
ResIpsa- medium - Vic
Rock Star-3X-Freddy
SaltyMcGee - XL - Jared
Sancho - XL - Chris
Sandman - L - Matt
SDBeerman - XL - Larry
seagarsmoker - XL - Jody
Seanohue - L - Sean
shaerza - L - Dan
Siebec - L - Chad
Simplified - XL - Sam
SmokinAFuente -XXXL - Rodney
spooble - L-Chad
Stick - medium
stinkie XL Dan
target XXL Brandon
tchariya - XXXL - Than
Tech-ninja - XL-Stewart
Tkoeep - XL
TmoneYNYY-XL - Tanner
Toddzilla - 3X - Todd
Trogdor - XL -Marc
Tw3nty - XXL-Robert
One Lonely Smoker XL
Clampdown - L-Brian
Clampdown GF - Small


----------



## pnoon

n2advnture said:


> Unfortunately, I'm not going to be able to make it.
> 
> _In my best Florida impression_ "Damn, damn, damn..."
> 
> .


That's disappointing, Mark. I was looking forward to meeting you.


----------



## SmokinAFuente

n2advnture said:


> Unfortunately, I'm not going to be able to make it.
> 
> _In my best Florida impression_ "Damn, damn, damn..."
> 
> .


That sucks man.


----------



## smitdavi

smitdavi said:


> Anybody need a room, still have one available since I won't be able to go.
> 
> **edit**
> 
> Anybody that has already put a deposit on a room and it planning on staying FRIDAY night and SATURDAY night, would you please help Jeff and I out.
> 
> Since Jeff and I aren't able to go, and we've already put a deposit on the room, so we need somebody that has paid their deposit for FRIDAY night (and is staying SATURDAY night) to take our room. What they would do is just apply your first nights deposit to second night of our room. When the switch is done, your room will be fully paid, all you will have to do is pay Jeff (The Dakotan). Let me know if you can help us out. Thanks


Anybody...it doesn't cost you anything, and it would help Jeff and I out. We have until Monday to move someone over or were both out 82 bucks. All you have to do is tell me. They will move your reservation into our room and you just pay Jeff the 162 for the second night not the hotel. Thanks in advance


----------



## icehog3

Bummed you're not going to make it, Mark. 

FIRST NAMES WOULD BE NICE


68TriShield-XL - Dave
Addiction 4X-Bryan
allan3369 L - Allan
BobbyRitz XL - Rob
Coach- XXL - Randy
cre8v1 - XXL-Brad
Cubatobaco - XL-Ray
Da Klugs - XXL - Dave
Dandee - XL - Dan
DavenportESQ-XXL-Dave
Deem (SoCalSmoker) XL -Deem
DETROITPHA357 3XL (sexy) if I cant get a 4XL i'll take it (shrink wash) - Booker
Ms. Detroit XL - Leslie
DonJefe- XL Jeff
gedio XXL joe
Goodfella-XL-Rob
wilblake - XL - Greg
GregC - XL - Greg
cabinetsticker - 3XL - Eric
hardcz - XXL-Dan
hollywood - S or M - Dave
whiteboard - L-Tim
icehog3 - XXL - Admiral
Jay Hemingway-L ~ Jay
ir13 - XXL-Joey
Jbailey - XL - Dave
jkim05- M-Jeremy
King James - XXL - Jim
M1903A1 - L - Scott
macms - L - Fred
mmblz - L - Julian
Mrs. Rock Star - small-Dawnie
Mrs. macms - L - Carmen
NCRadioman - XXXXL Greg
OpusXtasy - XL - Gary
pnoon - XL - Peter
pnutbutrsangwich - XL - Tom
Pyrokin - XXL-Greg
Queen James Small (if possible) will settle for Medium - Sam
raisin - XL - Mike
Red Baron - XL - Chris
RenoB - 3XL - Rob
ResIpsa- medium - Vic
Rock Star-3X-Freddy
SaltyMcGee - XL - Jared
Sancho - XL - Chris
Sandman - L - Matt
SDBeerman - XL - Larry
seagarsmoker - XL - Jody
Seanohue - L - Sean
shaerza - L - Dan
Siebec - L - Chad
Simplified - XL - Sam
SmokinAFuente -XXXL - Rodney
spooble - L-Chad
Stick - medium
stinkie XL Dan
target XXL Brandon
tchariya - XXXL - Than
Tech-ninja - XL-Stewart
Tkoeep - XL
TmoneYNYY-XL - Tanner
Toddzilla - 3X - Todd
Trogdor - XL -Marc
Tw3nty - XXL-Robert
One Lonely Smoker XL
Clampdown - L-Brian
Clampdown GF - Small


----------



## JMN

New to the site, but Rock Star and Steve R told me if I do not make it to this thing than I might as well wallow in my own self pity the rest of the year.

So if there are still slots available I will be there with the rest of the VA crew.

first name Justin


----------



## seagarsmoker

JMN said:


> New to the site, but Rock Star and Steve R told me if I do not make it to this thing than I might as well wallow in my own self pity the rest of the year.
> 
> So if there are still slots available I will be there with the rest of the VA crew.
> 
> first name Justin


Rock Star & Steve R are 100% correct. One of the best herfs in the US!


----------



## macms

smitdavi said:


> Anybody...it doesn't cost you anything, and it would help Jeff and I out. We have until Monday to move someone over or were both out 82 bucks. All you have to do is tell me. They will move your reservation into our room and you just pay Jeff the 162 for the second night not the hotel. Thanks in advance


This is done. :ss


----------



## smitdavi

macms said:


> This is done. :ss


Thank you so much :tu


----------



## 68TriShield

I might have extra bed space at the resort.It doesn't look like Mack will be well enough to come up,which means no Celeste either.

PM me if you have a need.


----------



## Simplified

Went up over the weekend to reconnoiter with the kids. Looking good if the weather is anything like this weekend this will the best one of all time!!!:tu

P.S. Peaches and Corn are starting to hit prime time eating season:dr


----------



## icehog3

Simplified said:


> Went up over the weekend to reconnoiter with the kids. Looking good if the weather is anything like this weekend this will the best one of all time!!!:tu
> 
> P.S. Peaches and Corn are starting to hit prime time eating season:dr


Peach Sundaes!! How many times are we going, Sam?? :dr


----------



## ResIpsa

Simplified said:


> Went up over the weekend to reconnoiter with the kids. Looking good if the weather is anything like this weekend this will the best one of all time!!!:tu
> 
> P.S. Peaches and Corn are starting to hit prime time eating season:dr





icehog3 said:


> Peach Sundaes!! How many times are we going, Sam?? :dr


Dibs on the one Bruce doesn't eat......


----------



## icehog3

ResIpsa said:


> Dibs on the one Bruce doesn't eat......


It's still in the freezer from '06....split it with ya?


----------



## ResIpsa

icehog3 said:


> It's still in the freezer from '06....split it with ya?


 :rIf it were truly still there, I'd be ROTFLMAO:r


----------



## dahigman

I hadn't posted since I was still on the fence, but it is official that I won't be able to make it this year. I just got back from a week in Destin, FL (spent way too much $) and work is very busy now (not to mention the 8 hour drive after driving 20 hrs this week :chair: )

I was looking over the list and I'm really upset that I will not be able to meet several of you for the first time. I also will miss all of those I have met in the past. I hope everyone has a great time!

I may have to break out the PI Chief for old time sake :r

Damn this sucks...................


----------



## Deem

Jeff you will be sorely missed, was really looking forward to seeing you again.

And Mark/n2advnture will have to meet you another time. Was looking forward to it.


----------



## One Lonely Smoker

I've got a name, too. Jeez I hate copying and pasting this HUGE list, makes a post page about three posts long, I'd bet we are up to 89 pages by next weekend. 

68TriShield-XL - Dave
Addiction 4X-Bryan
allan3369 L - Allan
BobbyRitz XL - Rob
Coach- XXL - Randy
cre8v1 - XXL-Brad
Cubatobaco - XL-Ray
Da Klugs - XXL - Dave
Dandee - XL - Dan
DavenportESQ-XXL-Dave
Deem (SoCalSmoker) XL -Deem
DETROITPHA357 3XL (sexy) if I cant get a 4XL i'll take it (shrink wash) - Booker
Ms. Detroit XL - Leslie
DonJefe- XL Jeff
gedio XXL joe
Goodfella-XL-Rob
wilblake - XL - Greg
GregC - XL - Greg
cabinetsticker - 3XL - Eric
hardcz - XXL-Dan
hollywood - S or M - Dave
whiteboard - L-Tim
icehog3 - XXL - Tom
Jay Hemingway-L ~ Jay
ir13 - XXL-Joey
Jbailey - XL - Dave
jkim05- M-Jeremy
King James - XXL - Jim
M1903A1 - L - Scott
macms - L - Fred
mmblz - L - Julian
Mrs. Rock Star - small-Dawnie
Mrs. macms - L - Carmen
NCRadioman - XXXXL Greg
OpusXtasy - XL - Gary
pnoon - XL - Berferd
pnutbutrsangwich - XL - Tom
Pyrokin - XXL-Greg
Queen James Small (if possible) will settle for Medium - Sam
raisin - XL - Mike
Red Baron - XL - Chris
RenoB - 3XL - Rob
ResIpsa- medium - Vic
Rock Star-3X-Freddy
SaltyMcGee - XL - Jared
Sancho - XL - Chris
Sandman - L - Matt
SDBeerman - XL - Larry
seagarsmoker - XL - Jody
Seanohue - L - Sean
shaerza - L - Dan
Siebec - L - Chad
Simplified - XL - Sam
SmokinAFuente -XXXL - Rodney
spooble - L-Chad
Stick - medium
stinkie XL Dan
target XXL Brandon
tchariya - XXXL - Than
Tech-ninja - XL-Stewart
Tkoeep - XL
TmoneYNYY-XL - Tanner
Toddzilla - 3X - Todd
Trogdor - XL -Marc
Tw3nty - XXL-Robert
One Lonely Smoker XL - Bradley
Clampdown - L-Brian
Clampdown GF - Small


----------



## hamncheese

10 days til early arrivals :chk :ss


----------



## 68TriShield

I've met 33 people on the list,interesting 

If anyone wants to co-pilot for me,I think I will be driving solo.
So anybody from my AO or on the route wants or needs a ride,let me know.

I still have room at the resort if someone needs a place to sleep...


----------



## pnoon

pnutbutrsangwich said:


> 10 days til early arrivals :chk :ss


Define early.


----------



## pnoon

68TriShield said:


> I've met 33 people on the list,interesting


I just reviewed the list and I've met 33 as well. Interesting . . .


----------



## Da Klugs

Nicest weather of the summer this past weekend. We (well mostly Sam) cleaned out the barn this weekend. If it rains or just the late night cornhole crew has a decent place to hang. We (Mostly Jane) cleaned up the house as well.


----------



## hamncheese

pnoon said:


> Define early.


Are you there already, Peter? :r

Unless my math was wrong, that's the count til Thursday. I guess it depends on whether you count the current day or not.


----------



## pnoon

pnutbutrsangwich said:


> Are you there already, Peter? :r
> 
> Unless my math was wrong, that's the count til Thursday. I guess it depends on whether you count the current day or not.


I wish I was there. I'm ready to herf.

I get in early Thursday morning.


----------



## macms

I've met 2 on the list and arrive Thursday afternoon. Can't wait to herf!


----------



## pnoon

macms said:


> I've met 2 on the list and arrive Thursday afternoon. *Can't wait to herf!*


You and me both. :ss
Looking forward to meeting you Fred.


----------



## ResIpsa

Da Klugs said:


> Nicest weather of the summer this past weekend. *We (well mostly Sam) cleaned out the barn* this weekend. If it rains or just the late night cornhole crew has a decent place to hang. *We (Mostly Jane) cleaned up the house* as well.


 It's *Good *to be the King!, :r:r


----------



## rumballs

I'm sure Dave "cleaned out" the humidor - so it wasn't like he wasn't helping
:r


----------



## ResIpsa

pnoon said:


> I just reviewed the list and I've met 33 as well. Interesting . . .


 29, :tg:c:c


----------



## 68TriShield

pnoon said:


> I just reviewed the list and I've met 33 as well. Interesting . . .


Huh...stranger things have happened I guess


----------



## RedBaron

:chk<----He's shining up his feathers.


----------



## 68TriShield

68TriShield said:


> I might have extra bed space at the resort.It doesn't look like Mack will be well enough to come up,which means no Celeste either.
> 
> PM me if you have a need.


UPDATE!
My room is now full.


----------



## Puffy69

we gonna party like its 1999:tu:r


----------



## dayplanner

Please add :chk and to the cornhole list.


----------



## Puffy69

where is the cornhole list


----------



## RenoB

68TriShield said:


> UPDATE!
> My room is now full.


Hey, I posted before you. How'd you fill yours first, LOL!

For anyone else still looking, I have half a room available Fri & Sat nites.


----------



## Simplified

Zilla is not going to be at the Shack on Saturday and we need to have a plan on how best to coordinate the corn hole tournament. Any takers?


----------



## pnoon

Simplified said:


> Zilla is not going to be at the Shack on Saturday and we need to have a plan on how best to coordinate the corn hole tournament. Any takers?


I'll volunteer. 
But no complaining when Allan and I take home the trophy.


----------



## SD Beerman

Sorry I have to back out, take care of pnoon for us.:hn


----------



## ToddziLLa

pnoon said:


> I'll volunteer.
> But no complaining when Allan and I take home the trophy.


Thanks Peter! :tu


----------



## icehog3

pnoon said:


> I'll volunteer.
> But no complaining when Allan and I take home the trophy.


Berferd, please!!! :r



SD Beerman said:


> Sorry I have to back out, take care of pnoon for us.:hn


Say it ain't so!


----------



## pnoon

Here are the Cornhole tournament teams. Some teams are listed without a partner due to attendee cancellation. If your team is bolded, you are confirmed. If not, please post or PM me with team confirmation or any corrections.

*1. Da Klugs - Simplified ** Two Time Reigning Champs **
2. pnoon - allanb3369 (Team Herfers)
3. Tech-Ninja - Spooble (Team Cornhole Destroyers)
4. icehog3 - Resipsa (Team Biggie Smalls)
5. King James - Queen James
6. Team Bling (Sean & Kait)
7. cre8v1 - Tw3nty
8. pnutbutrsangwich - Coach*
9. Seanohue - ??????
*10. RenoB - mmblz (Team Biggie Smalls II)*
11. TmoneYNYY - ?????
12. steelheaderdu - ?????
*13. Jbailey - Shaerza (Team Tent Terror)
14. SaltyMcGee - Stick*
15. Deem - ?????
*16. Red Baron - Cubatobaco
17. Rock Star - Mrs. Rock Star
18. ir13 - DavenportESQ*


----------



## hardcz

Anyone going to show up Thursday (14th) night? I'm going to be hanging out at the camp ground unless there's an early bird special at the shack.


----------



## Simplified

hardcz said:


> Anyone going to show up Thursday (14th) night? I'm going to be hanging out at the camp ground unless there's an early bird special at the shack.


I think we will have a dozen or two on Thursday when all is said and done.:ss


----------



## Bruce

icehog3 said:


> It's still in the freezer from '06....split it with ya?


Don't you dare touch my peach sundae!
I may have to come up next weekend to finally eat it...............
(no smart ass comments either)!


----------



## RedBaron

I believe I will be arriving thursday. Gotta get in some early snake fishing! :tu


----------



## ResIpsa

Bruce said:


> Don't you dare touch my peach sundae!
> I may have to come up next weekend to finally eat it...............
> (no smart ass comments either)!


I'll trade you a Gurhka for your peach sundae........


----------



## rumballs

Inside the 10 day weather forecast!!

Thu
Aug 14

Partly Cloudy

76° - 66°

20%
1 Low

(the "1 Low" is for "Energy Need"....  )


----------



## hamncheese

Bruce said:


> (no smart ass comments either)!





ResIpsa said:


> I'll trade you a Gurhka for your peach sundae........


That was fast :ss


----------



## ResIpsa

pnutbutrsangwich said:


> That was fast :ss


What?

Bruce is a fan of Gurhkas, there's visual proof of it. Did I say something wrong?


----------



## pnoon

pnoon said:


> Here are the Cornhole tournament teams. Some teams are listed without a partner due to attendee cancellation. If your team is bolded, you are confirmed. If not, please post or PM me with team confirmation or any corrections.
> 
> *1. Da Klugs - Simplified ** Two Time Reigning Champs **
> 2. pnoon - allanb3369 (Team Herfers)
> 3. Tech-Ninja - Spooble (Team Cornhole Destroyers)
> 4. icehog3 - Resipsa (Team Biggie Smalls)
> 5. King James - Queen James
> 6. Team Bling (Sean & Kait)
> 7. cre8v1 - Tw3nty
> 8. pnutbutrsangwich - Coach*
> 9. Seanohue - ??????
> *10. RenoB - mmblz (Team Biggie Smalls II)*
> 11. TmoneYNYY - ?????
> 12. steelheaderdu - ?????
> *13. Jbailey - Shaerza (Team Tent Terror)
> 14. SaltyMcGee - Stick*
> 15. Deem - ?????
> *16. Red Baron - Cubatobaco
> 17. Rock Star - Mrs. Rock Star
> 18. ir13 - DavenportESQ*


New thread started here:
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=173273


----------



## icehog3

Bruce said:


> Don't you dare touch my peach sundae!
> I may have to come up next weekend to finally eat it...............
> (no smart ass comments either)!


Come on over Bruce, and I will buy you all the peach sundaes you want!! :tu


----------



## Addiction

Myself, JKim and Seanohue will be arriving Thursday night sometime between 8-12.


----------



## King James

Sam and I will be arriving sometime early afternoon on Thursday


----------



## One Lonely Smoker

One of the "perks" I was given for being a grossly underpaid drone in the Raycom empire was a crapload of Corky's BBQ gift certificates, so I will bring 3-4 racks of ribs up when I come on Friday am. Something to add to the BBQ. Ya'll did say BBQ instead of Fishfry, right? I do not work Friday, so I will likely drive through the night on Thursday to save myself from becoming a ******** puddle on I-75. See youse guys pretty soon. I am literally going to be pouring gas down the drain, Gatlinburg this weekend, freaking Sanduskey the next, and I think I am driving up to Bay City on Sunday mid day. Then all the frickin way back. WHy oh why.


----------



## One Lonely Smoker

68TriShield said:


> I've met 33 people on the list,interesting
> 
> If anyone wants to co-pilot for me,I think I will be driving solo.
> So anybody from my AO or on the route wants or needs a ride,let me know.
> 
> I still have room at the resort if someone needs a place to sleep...


Haha, I've met ZERO on the list. I cancel every year. Ain't no way this year, though. Wish I could help you, I am driving solo as well, but from a totally diff angle.


----------



## 68TriShield

Simplified said:


> I think we will have a dozen or two on Thursday when all is said and done.:ss


I'll probably show up sometime Thursday night or early Friday.


One Lonely Smoker said:


> Haha, I've met ZERO on the list. I cancel every year. Ain't no way this year, though. Wish I could help you, I am driving solo as well, but from a totally diff angle.


See you there Bradley!


----------



## NCRadioMan

Simplified said:


> I think we will have a dozen or two on Thursday when all is said and done.:ss


I will be arriving, hopefully, early evening Thursday.

Is it Thursday yet? :chk


----------



## Jbailey

Will be there sometime on Thursday with Chris (Sancho).


----------



## seagarsmoker

Any of you guys (and gals) drink XO cognac? If you do, let me know and I'll bring a bottle.


----------



## pnoon

seagarsmoker said:


> Any of you guys (and gals) drink XO cognac? If you do, let me know and I'll bring a bottle.


Twist my arm.


----------



## spooble

pnoon said:


> Twist my arm.


Seriously. After the good rum and bourbon is gone, I'm up for anything


----------



## ResIpsa

spooble said:


> Seriously. After the good rum and bourbon is gone, I'm up for anything


 Cool, you're bringing rum and bourbon!:ss


----------



## TripleF

Man, wish I were going to be attending. This is the Super Bowl of herf's right here.

Have fun. :tu Sleep after you get home!!


----------



## ToddziLLa

Gonna have to plead with the bosses, but I will be there around 1:30 on Thursday.


----------



## icehog3

ToddziLLa said:


> Gonna have to plead with the bosses, but I will be there around 1:30 on Thursday.


Task Masters!!


----------



## spooble

ResIpsa said:


> Cool, you're bringing rum and bourbon!:ss


Of course!

I haven't been able to find any "really" good rum lately, but I'll bring something. And I plan to bring at least 1 large bottle of Woodford Reserve. That stuff is right at the top of my favorites list nowadays (just look in my recycling bin!).

You're bringing the Starbucks, right?


----------



## Da Klugs

Man times getting short. Weather here has been crappy the past few days.. hope it keeps up, better odds for good stuff next week.


----------



## icehog3

Da Klugs said:


> Man times getting short. Weather here has been crappy the past few days.. hope it keeps up, better odds for good stuff next week.


The Gods would not let it rain on the Shack Herf again!


----------



## pnoon

icehog3 said:


> The Gods would not let it rain on the Shack Herf again!


Last year, on Sunday, Dave and I cleaned up in a downpour. It was great. Enjoyed it immensely.


----------



## icehog3

pnoon said:


> Last year, on Sunday, Dave and I cleaned up in a downpour. It was great. Enjoyed it immensely.


I hope this year all our clean-up is in the sunshine....Sunshine, on my shoulders, makes me happy.....


----------



## King James

the weather last year wasn't terrible... Julian managed to get sunburned if I remember correctly. Hope we get awesome weather this year tho.... need those clear skies when I leave at 4:00 AM!


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> the weather last year wasn't terrible... Julian managed to get sunburned if I remember correctly. Hope we get awesome weather this year tho.... need those clear skies when I leave at 4:00 AM!


The 10 day outlook on weather.com says rain Thursday, but those things change daily...surely to sunshine by next Wednesday.


----------



## Puffy69

icehog3 said:


> The 10 day outlook on weather.com says rain Thursday, but those things change daily...surely to sunshine by next Wednesday.


i dont care if it snows..we will have a blast in the garage..:r


----------



## icehog3

Rock Star said:


> i dont care if it snows..we will have a blast in the garage..:r


Fk'in A, Bubba!! :tu


----------



## Deem

Rain or shine SoCal will represent :ss


----------



## icehog3

Deem said:


> Rain or shine SoCal will represent :ss


Word, Deem! :tu


----------



## ResIpsa

spooble said:


> Of course!
> 
> I haven't been able to find any "really" good rum lately, but I'll bring something. And I plan to bring at least 1 large bottle of Woodford Reserve. That stuff is right at the top of my favorites list nowadays (just look in my recycling bin!).
> 
> You're bringing the Starbucks, right?


Bringing a special coffee treat this year.....


----------



## One Lonely Smoker

Rock Star said:


> i dont care if it snows..we will have a blast in the garage..:r


Yep, all 297 of us, :r

As for me, things are developing that might have me arriving later than I thought. I might hit Bay City first and then come back DOWN for most of Saturday and whatever part of Sunday is traditional. Family stuff up there is being worked out, either way I am going to be at the shack for at least a full day. I hope I don't miss a puff puff pass of that cigar with Columbus' bones crumbled up in it. I hear there were only 20 humidors of 50 made. And Dave has 2.


----------



## One Lonely Smoker

I know rain sounds like a bummer, and I am sure at the best herf in the world, it IS still a bummer, but I'm not gonna lie, I would LOVE to feel some rain for a change. Memphis has been about as miserable as I can remember this year, and the rain hits north, the rain hits south but the rain passes me by. It's like the reverse of that cartoon where the rain cloud follows the person around and only rains on _him._
But maybe I can enjoy the rain on the road and we can all have a dry hump, er, herf.


----------



## rumballs

icehog3 said:


> The 10 day outlook on weather.com says rain Thursday, but those things change daily...surely to sunshine by next Wednesday.


Aug 14 Thursday
Scattered thunderstorms possible. Highs in the upper 70s and lows in the mid 60s.
Aug 15 Friday
Partly cloudy. Highs in the upper 70s and lows in the mid 60s.


----------



## Bruce

icehog3 said:


> Fk'in A, Bubba!! :tu


Were you two guys cellmates in prison?


----------



## Guest

Rock Star said:


> i dont care if it snows..we will have a blast in the garage..:r


As long as the cigars stay lit, we're cool. :ss


----------



## DonJefe

Bruce said:


> Were you two guys cellmates in prison?


:r:r:r


----------



## icehog3

Rock Star said:


> i dont care if it snows..we will have a blast in the garage..:r





One Lonely Smoker said:


> Yep, all 297 of us, :r


Uh.....you haven't seen this "garage".  :r



Bruce said:


> Were you two guys cellmates in prison?


We were, and we both got our eye on you, Mister.


----------



## Old Sailor

It won't be as windy as last year


----------



## OpusXtasy

spooble said:


> Seriously. After the good rum and bourbon is gone, I'm up for anything


There is going to be some serious Bourbon. Trust me when I say the Kentucky Boys have this one covered.

OX


----------



## raisin

ResIpsa said:


> Bringing a special coffee treat this year.....


Et tu? :chk


----------



## cre8v1

OpusXtasy said:


> There is going to be some serious Bourbon. Trust me when I say the Kentucky Boys have this one covered.
> 
> OX


I like the sound of that. :tu Love me some bourbon... but I'm a noob when it comes truly appreciating it. Practice makes perfect, right? :r


----------



## Jbailey

cre8v1 said:


> I like the sound of that. :tu Love me some bourbon... but I'm a noob when it comes truly appreciating it. Practice makes perfect, right? :r


Very true Brad, I got a few bottles that I will bring.

Can also throw in a bottle of everclear to blow fire balls with if needed.


----------



## ResIpsa

raisin said:


> Et tu? :chk


I've been the official unofficial Shack Coffee Roaster the past few years Mike. If you're going to roast some up, we should coordinate:chk


----------



## King James

ResIpsa said:


> I've been the official unofficial Shack Coffee Roaster the past few years Mike. If you're going to roast some up, we should coordinate:chk


I was thinking about bringing a LB or two as well if needed.


----------



## cre8v1

Jbailey said:


> Very true Brad, I got a few bottles that I will bring.
> *
> Can also throw in a bottle of everclear to blow fire balls with if needed*.


Dave, you just brought back some baaaaad memories for me. :r Looking forward to herfin' with you again, bro!


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl

think i may have to bust out the JW blue label for this one! (and of course the gold label too)


----------



## Bruce

Forget the coffee Mike (raisin).
Just bring the bacon!!!!!


----------



## hamncheese

From talking with Mike the other day, I don't think you have too much to worry about, Bruce :ss


----------



## icehog3

Bruce said:


> Forget the coffee Mike (raisin).
> Just bring the bacon!!!!!





pnutbutrsangwich said:


> From talking with Mike the other day, I don't think you have too much to worry about, Bruce :ss


Just remember, if the bacon runs short, that "hog" is just my nickname!


----------



## onlyonerm

Always thought that the SHACK HERF was in California for some reason!! Just realized this morning that it is in Cleveland, 10 hour drive, 3 hour plane ride. 

Any chance there is someone looking to split a room that already booked one, if not any thoughts how far away are decent accommodations?


----------



## ChasDen

When does this start to wind down and break up? 

I think I can make it up on Sunday but do most people use Sunday as a travel day back home?

Chas


----------



## Jbailey

cre8v1 said:


> Dave, you just brought back some baaaaad memories for me. :r Looking forward to herfin' with you again, bro!


Should I try to find some chartreuse:tu


----------



## icehog3

ChasDen said:


> When does this start to wind down and break up?
> 
> I think I can make it up on Sunday but do most people use Sunday as a travel day back home?
> 
> Chas


Sunday is pretty much a "help clean up in the AM, have a final smoke and hit the road" day....by then, the Host is a little tired...you should try to come for Saturday.


----------



## ChasDen

icehog3 said:


> Sunday is pretty much a "help clean up in the AM, have a final smoke and hit the road" day....by then, the Host is a little tired...*you should try to come for Saturday.*


  

I know, but the wifes company outing is Sat and she is managment and I must be a good little spouse and go   

Maybe Friday night......

Hmmm thinking of way to get out of work early and and drive back in the middle of the night.

Chas


----------



## ResIpsa

onlyonerm said:


> Always thought that the SHACK HERF was in California for some reason!! Just realized this morning that it is in Cleveland, 10 hour drive, 3 hour plane ride.
> 
> Any chance there is someone looking to split a room that already booked one, if not any thoughts how far away are decent accommodations?


 There may be someone still looking to share a room, maybe Rob? ( RenoB)

Look back a few pages in the thread


----------



## Bruce

icehog3 said:


> Just remember, if the bacon runs short, that "hog" is just my nickname!


eewwwwwww!
No pork sausage for me.......


----------



## seagarsmoker

icehog3 said:


> Uh.....you haven't seen this "garage".  :r
> 
> We were, and we both got our eye on you, Mister.


 LMAO!


----------



## Dandee

I'll be up Thursday afternoon sometime....depends on what time I get out of bed. 

Oh...who'm I kidding, I won't be able to sleep. I always feel like a kid at Christmas the night before a herf....only them aint sugarplums dancing, they poo sticks!


----------



## Simplified

Dandee said:


> I'll be up Thursday afternoon sometime....depends on what time I get out of bed.
> 
> Oh...who'm I kidding, I won't be able to sleep. I always feel like a kid at Christmas the night before a herf....only them aint sugarplums dancing, they poo sticks!


Good news it will be nice to have the hardest working brother on site early to help out!:tu


----------



## raisin

Bruce said:


> Forget the coffee Mike (raisin).
> Just bring the bacon!!!!!


I have time for both... :ss


----------



## Da Klugs

mmblz said:


> Aug 14 Thursday
> Scattered thunderstorms possible. Highs in the upper 70s and lows in the mid 60s.
> Aug 15 Friday
> Partly cloudy. Highs in the upper 70s and lows in the mid 60s.


:r Weather there is wacky. We have plenty of space to "Huddle and smoke" if it gets a lil cranky. Got 8 tables with 8 chairs each = 64 in the 20 x 40 tent. thinking about cuting down the wierd tree so they can put up a 30 x 40. The barn / garage is bigger than the tent.. though not as neat. I think we have around 50 "other outdoor chairs" of various quality so there are "seats" for all.


----------



## Deem

Da Klugs said:


> :r Weather there is wacky. We have plenty of space to "Huddle and smoke" if it gets a lil cranky. Got 8 tables with 8 chairs each = 64 in the 20 x 40 tent. thinking about cuting down the wierd tree so they can put up a 30 x 40. The barn / garage is bigger than the tent.. though not as neat. I think we have around 50 "other outdoor chairs" of various quality so there are "seats" for all.


Sounds like you got things pretty well covered. Bigger tent might be good.
I'll be there early Thurs as well as Peter and can help out, Sam.
Are there places in the area for procuring food on Thurs?

Can't wait, really looking forward to next weekend


----------



## pnoon

If anyone is still needing a room for Thu-Sat evening at the South Beach hotel, send a PM to Larry (SD Beerman). He reserved a room but is now unable to make the herf.


----------



## hamncheese

Deem said:


> Are there places in the area for procuring food on Thurs?


If you drive to the next town over to the little breakfast cafe/coffee shop, STAY AWAY. I got nasty food poisoning from that place after some bad cantaloupe.:hn


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl

pnutbutrsangwich said:


> If you drive to the next town over to the little breakfast cafe/coffee shop, STAY AWAY. I got nasty food poisoning from that place after some bad cantaloupe.:hn


nothing worse than food poisoning to ruin your vacation! :hn


----------



## clampdown

Clampdown-Large-Brian (Already on previous list)
Clampdown GF-Small-Jackie (her real name was not on the list). Addiction (Bryan) likes to refer to her as the future Mrs. Winston :r


----------



## jkim05

clampdown said:


> Clampdown-Large-Brian (Already on previous list)
> Clampdown GF-Small-Jackie (her real name was not on the list). Addiction (Bryan) likes to refer to her as the future Mrs. Winston :r


correction: future ex-Mrs. Winston


----------



## clampdown

jkim05 said:


> correction: future ex-Mrs. Winston


Yes, that is true, I stand corrected. :tu


----------



## GoodFella

just to make sure its been said. i am going to make the shack herf:ss

its was looking a little ruff at one point but i a going to make this herf. see every one soon


----------



## OpusXtasy

Wonder what we will be doing one week from right now? Mojito supplies coming.

OX


----------



## icehog3

OpusXtasy said:


> Wonder what we will be doing one week from right now? Mojito supplies coming.
> 
> OX


Mojitos, yum! :dr

How much will we remember two weeks from today?  :r


----------



## icehog3

Current forecast:

Thursday August 14 79* and sunny 
Friday August 15 79* and sunny 
Saturday August 16 77* and sunny


----------



## pnoon

pnoon said:


> If anyone is still needing a room for Thu-Sat evening at the South Beach hotel, send a PM to Larry (SD Beerman). He reserved a room but is now unable to make the herf.


Bump for Larry.


----------



## icehog3

So, maybe I'll see you there
We can forget all our troubles, forget all our cares and go
Shack Herf, things'll be great when you're
Shack Herf, don't wait a minute more,
Shack Herf, everything's waiting for you


----------



## rumballs

I smoked a cigar tonight. Felt like I was getting rusty and needed some practice!
:r


----------



## icehog3

icehog3 said:


> Current forecast:
> 
> Thursday August 14 79* and sunny
> Friday August 15 79* and sunny
> Saturday August 16 77* and sunny


Sunday August 17 79* and partly cloudy.


----------



## King James

weather seems like it will be great so far


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> weather seems like it will be great so far


It's Brat weather! :tu


----------



## pnoon

Don't forget the baked beans and sauerkraut. :dr


----------



## icehog3

pnoon said:


> Don't forget the baked beans and sauerkraut. :dr


...and to stay upwind from Peter!! :r


----------



## pnoon

icehog3 said:


> ...and to stay upwind from Peter!! :r


How about this haiku?

Cold beer and baked beans.
Odd fragrance smelled at The Shack.
pnoon has arrived.


----------



## macms

pnoon said:


> How about this haiku?
> 
> Cold beer and baked beans.
> Odd fragrance smelled at The Shack.
> pnoon has arrived.


And I hope you bring an ample supply of Depends and Airwick! :r :r :bn


----------



## seagarsmoker

macms said:


> And I hope you bring an ample supply of Depends and Airwick! :r :r :bn


Maybe Dave will have some fans going and we all can stay upwind.... 

Weather looks great for next week!


----------



## Cubatobaco

Oh, I can't wait!!! 1 more week!!! :ss


----------



## Jbailey

seagarsmoker said:


> Maybe Dave will have some fans going and we all can stay upwind....


----------



## pnoon

you guys are just freakin' hilarious 
what a bunch of comedians.


----------



## Jbailey

See you in a week with or without the fans Peter.:tu


----------



## ResIpsa

8/14/08

Wind: *NW 10 mph*

*8/15/08*

Wind:*SW 8 mph*

*8/16/08*

Wind:*WSW 10 mph*

*For those planning ahead.*

*Peter. Any idea where you'll be standing yet?*


----------



## pnoon

Deem said:


> Why do you think I decided not to share a rental car with Peter :r


Damn.

I'm saving up a "special" birthday present for you, Deem.


----------



## Deem

pnoon said:


> Damn.
> 
> I'm saving up a "special" birthday present for you, Deem.


Poop! He saw it before I deleted it :hn


----------



## pnoon

Deem said:


> Poop! He saw it before I deleted it :hn


:r :r :r :r :r :r :r :r :r :r :r :r


----------



## Puffy69

icehog3 said:


> Current forecast:
> 
> Thursday August 14 79* and sunny
> Friday August 15 79* and sunny
> Saturday August 16 77* and sunny


just like i remembered it..:tu


----------



## DonJefe

Getting closer!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## King James

starting to get really excited! thursday can't come soon enough


----------



## seagarsmoker

DonJefe said:


> Getting closer!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Have you shaved since last years herf or you still going 'Jesus' style?


----------



## macms

Who's counting anyway?


----------



## Da Klugs

Spectacular here this weekend.

HEading out to a meeting. 84? :r


----------



## hardcz

Da Klugs said:


> Spectacular here this weekend.
> 
> HEading out to a meeting. 84? :r


Good breeze I'm hoping..... maybe a few fish jumping out of the water, battering themselves and falling into the fryer?


----------



## icehog3

hardcz said:


> Good breeze I'm hoping..... maybe a few fish jumping out of the water, battering themselves and falling into the fryer?


Think the fryer is on hiatus this year.


----------



## icehog3

Current weather outlook:

Thursday August 14 79* and sunny 
Friday August 15 78* and partly sunny 
Saturday August 16 77* and scattered thunderstorms
Sunday August 17 78* and scattered thunderstorms

Good news it is still 5 days away, and these 10 day forecasts change daily.


----------



## King James

icehog3 said:


> Current weather outlook:
> 
> Thursday August 14 79* and sunny
> Friday August 15 78* and partly sunny
> Saturday August 16 77* and scattered thunderstorms
> Sunday August 17 78* and scattered thunderstorms
> 
> Good news it is still 5 days away, and these 10 day forecasts change daily.


Hope they do.... even cloudy would beat t-storms


----------



## hardcz

icehog3 said:


> Think the fryer is on hiatus this year.


As long as I can help cook or serve I'll be a happy herfer. I should get a shirt with a slogan with something along the lines of abuse me I'm your food bitch.


----------



## cre8v1

icehog3 said:


> Current weather outlook:
> 
> Thursday August 14 79* and sunny
> Friday August 15 78* and partly sunny
> Saturday August 16 77* and scattered thunderstorms
> Sunday August 17 78* and scattered thunderstorms
> 
> Good news it is still 5 days away, and these 10 day forecasts change daily.


I'm looking forward to some cooler temperatures. We're hitting the mid 70's as our lows here in SC. Of course the fellowship, food and cigars won't be too shabby either. :tu


----------



## seagarsmoker

cre8v1 said:


> I'm looking forward to some cooler temperatures. We're hitting the mid 70's as our lows here in SC. Of course the fellowship, food and cigars won't be too shabby either. :tu


You've got that right. Four days this week I drove to work and the temp at 5:45am was already 77 / 78 degrees.


----------



## icehog3

seagarsmoker said:


> You've got that right. Four days this week I drove to work and the temp at 5:45am was already 77 / 78 degrees.


I could live with sunny and mid-70s all weekend.


----------



## hardcz

icehog3 said:


> I could live with sunny and mid-70s all weekend.


Isn't that the weather schedule for southern cali for 360 days a year?


----------



## pnoon

hardcz said:


> Isn't that the weather schedule for southern cali for 360 days a year?


Yes, it is. 
:tg


----------



## hardcz

pnoon said:


> Yes, it is.
> :tg


Exactly as I remember it... rained like 2-3 days a year..... huge sewer drains..... anyways, I'll be doing the no rain dance for the herf.


----------



## icehog3

hardcz said:


> Isn't that the weather schedule for southern cali for 360 days a year?





pnoon said:


> Yes, it is.
> :tg


But the Shack is in Ohio.


----------



## seagarsmoker

icehog3 said:


> But the Shack is in Ohio.


and Ohio is a Shack... :ss Geez Tom, now you've got me doing it...


----------



## icehog3

seagarsmoker said:


> and Ohio is a Shack... :ss Geez Tom, now you've got me doing it...


Just gettin' ya geared up, Jody!


----------



## ToddziLLa

:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk


----------



## DonJefe

seagarsmoker said:


> Have you shaved since last years herf or you still going 'Jesus' style?


Have to wait and see!


----------



## hardcz

icehog3 said:


> But the Shack is in Ohio.


Speaking of Ohio....


----------



## GoodFella

i take it there will be some people needed to help cook or prep. if there is i would love to help out. i have been in a kitchen once or twice:ss


----------



## ir13

hardcz said:


> Speaking of Ohio....


Wait, a picture of Tom in a shirt with sleeves????

I didnt think those existed :tg


----------



## pnoon

*4 days to go ! ! ! ! ! ! *


----------



## macms

Who's counting ?


----------



## King James

I have a countdown on my computer as well


----------



## M1903A1

Made an order two Fridays ago...still waiting for it to arrive.


----------



## King James

M1903A1 said:


> Made an order two Fridays ago...still waiting for it to arrive.


I'm waiting on an order too... getting nervous


----------



## DETROITPHA357

macms said:


> Who's counting ?


Not me I try2stay out of this thread for a reason:chk:chk:chk

See Yall soon


----------



## lakeside toker

If anyone has a problem finding a place to stay I think that I can get you a good deal. Give me a pm if you are interested. :tu


----------



## GoodFella

M1903A1 said:


> Made an order two Fridays ago...still waiting for it to arrive.





King James said:


> I'm waiting on an order too... getting nervous


i realy hope we dont shop at the same place becasue its going on 2 weeks now.


----------



## macms

GoodFella said:


> i realy hope we dont shop at the same place becasue its going on 2 weeks now.


Same here. Was supposed to land last week!?! PM sent.


----------



## King James

GoodFella said:


> i realy hope we dont shop at the same place becasue its going on 2 weeks now.


I'm not worried about the order getting here... just that it wont get here by Wednesday.


----------



## pnoon

macms said:


> Who's counting ?


I am.

Plane leaves in 76 hours!!!!!


----------



## Old Sailor

dang stones


----------



## icehog3

Rain back out of the forecast...let's hope it stays this way!

Thursday August 14 77* Party Sunny
Friday August 15 79* Party Sunny
Saturday August 16 76* Party Sunny
Sunday August 17 77* Scattered Showers


----------



## Da Klugs

icehog3 said:


> Rain back out of the forecast...let's hope it stays this way!
> 
> Thursday August 14 77* Party Sunny
> Friday August 15 79* Party Sunny
> Saturday August 16 76* Party Sunny
> Sunday August 17 77* Scattered Showers


:tu

Running around alot the next few days. Pretty organized in that out of control kind of not really organized to an outside observer way. :r


----------



## hardcz

I'm starting to pack up my stuff to go..... 1..2...bottles of Booze.... Sorry IceHog...All I have is Absolute....


----------



## Da Klugs

Confirmed with tent and chairs guy - check
Confirmed with porta potty guy - check
Confirmed with Barbacue guy - check
Confirmed with Jet ski guy - check
Confirmed with Grass guy - check

Hit the foodservice place at lunch for paper products and misc stuff... They were happy. 

Gonna drive a load up tonight and probably stay over. Turning in the chrysler tomorrow and picking up the new car at Noon.


----------



## DonJefe

Da Klugs said:


> Confirmed with tent and chairs guy - check
> Confirmed with porta potty guy - check
> Confirmed with Barbacue guy - check
> Confirmed with Jet ski guy - check
> Confirmed with Grass guy - check
> 
> Hit the foodservice place at lunch for paper products and misc stuff... They were happy.
> 
> Gonna drive a load up tonight and probably stay over. *Turning in the chrysler tomorrow and picking up the new car at Noon*.


What are you getting?


----------



## Da Klugs

DonJefe said:


> What are you getting?


A rickshaw. Still need a means of propulsion though. You busy? 

Got an Audi .. picking it up tomorrow.


----------



## RedBaron

Im probably gonna have to double check the jet skis. :tu


----------



## King James

which Audi? R8? Tony Stark style?


----------



## hamncheese

RedBaron said:


> Im probably gonna have to double check the jet skis. :tu


I actually want to ride the red one this year!


----------



## DonJefe

Da Klugs said:


> A rickshaw. Still need a means of propulsion though. You busy?
> 
> Got an Audi .. picking it up tomorrow.


Rickshaw? Tom's your man!


----------



## rumballs

DonJefe said:


> Rickshaw? Tom's your man!


what's wrong with tom's arms in that picture?

:r


----------



## macms

I don't know about the arms, but his left ear is on 'roids' :ss


----------



## OpusXtasy

hardcz said:


> I'm starting to pack up my stuff to go..... 1..2...bottles of Booze.... Sorry IceHog...All I have is Absolute....


VOX baby!

OX


----------



## clampdown

How many bottles of wine do you think would be good to bring? I'm going to be bringing Horton Norton Wine. I will be bringing along some Bourbon and beer of course. :ss

"The vision of Horton Vineyards is to grow grapes ideally suited to the climate of the Old Dominion. This vision has led to the planting of French Rhone, Bordeaux and native Virginia grapes. Horton Vineyards is proud to re-introduce the famous Norton wine, the original Virginia Claret. Norton is a native Virginia grape that produced the internationally prize winning clarets of the Monticello Wine Company of Charlottesville in the late 1800's. 

Our Norton has a dark, rich color and an intensely fruity aroma of plums and tart cherries. Ageing in oak for 14 months has given this wine a long, flavorful, spicy finish. A wine for game, grilled sausages, and spicy ethnic foods."


----------



## icehog3

clampdown said:


> How many bottles of wine do you think would be good to bring?


All of them.  :r


----------



## M1903A1

M1903A1 said:


> Made an order two Fridays ago...still waiting for it to arrive.


Munitions arrived today! :ss

Still got a little shopping to do before Thursday...anybody else planning to bring Ron Zacapa?


----------



## King James

ganna roast probably 2-3 lbs to bring along.... I'm sure it wont go to waste


----------



## clampdown

icehog3 said:


> All of them.  :r


Thats the kind of answer I needed to hear. :tu


----------



## Simplified

DonJefe said:


> Rickshaw? Tom's your man!


One important note to all Shack first timers. Photo-shop is a powerful tool in the hands of some of these apes!


----------



## Simplified

M1903A1 said:


> Munitions arrived today! :ss
> 
> Still got a little shopping to do before Thursday...anybody else planning to bring Ron Zacapa?


Who is Ron and does he smoke?


----------



## pnoon

Simplified said:


> One important note to all Shack first timers. Photo-shop is a powerful tool in the hands of some of these apes!


Yes it is. So, Shack first timers, remember to smile.


----------



## yayson

pnoon said:


> So, Shack first timers, remember to smile.


here I sit broken
hearted, attending shack herf
and pnoon farted



pnoon said:


> So, Shack first timers, remember to smile.


----------



## NCRadioMan

Simplified said:


> One important note to all Shack first timers. Photo-shop is a powerful tool in the hands of some of these apes!


I've already had the worst that could be done. Me with "he who should not be named" u










It really can't get any worse than these.


----------



## Da Klugs

There is a gate to get on the island.

1776 is the code. Bring 2 dollars if you forget.


----------



## NCRadioMan

I want my two dollars!










:r (Better Off Dead reference)


----------



## cre8v1

Da Klugs said:


> There is a gate to get on the island.
> 
> 1776 is the code. Bring 2 dollars if you forget.


I liked last year's code better, Dave :ss


----------



## icehog3

NCRadioMan said:


> I want my two dollars!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :r (Better Off Dead reference)












I want my two dollars too!



cre8v1 said:


> I liked last year's code better, Dave :ss


Dave wanted a patriotic code this year.....what could be better for that end than 1776? :u


----------



## Addiction

Hmmmmm, random peeks into thread seem to show all of my favorites are covered. JW Blue, good burbons, a couple of bottles of Metaxa arrived via mail. So I'll have to get a little creative with things and see if I can still get something unique.


----------



## macms

*Long ashes and GOOD whiskey are in order.* :dr

http://www.stranahans.com/index.php?q=home

_Now you can be a "classy" drunk!_ :chk :chk :chk

Stranahan's Colorado Whiskey is bottled at 94 proof (47% alcohol by volume), so if you're used to high strength spirits, then sipping it neat is probably your choice.

_56 hours
3413 minutes
204830 seconds

but who's counting! :r _


----------



## clampdown

Addiction said:


> Hmmmmm, random peeks into thread seem to show all of my favorites are covered. JW Blue, good burbons, a couple of bottles of Metaxa arrived via mail. So I'll have to get a little creative with things and see if I can still get something unique.


You and me both. Plus we should have enough room in the FJ for whatever we decide.


----------



## dayplanner

So close!


----------



## icehog3

Addiction said:


> Hmmmmm, random peeks into thread seem to show all of my favorites are covered. JW Blue, good burbons, a couple of bottles of Metaxa arrived via mail. So I'll have to get a little creative with things and see if I can still get something unique.


I dunno, with 75+ people there, someone bringing one bottle of your favorite....well, that might be empty in an hour....I suggest bringing some extra.


----------



## clampdown

icehog3 said:


> I dunno, with 75+ people there, someone bringing one bottle of your favorite....well, that might be empty in an hour....I suggest bringing some extra.


When is the beer pong tournament sign up:r


----------



## icehog3

clampdown said:


> When is the beer pong tournament sign up:r


You can bring it along with the table and paddles!  :r


----------



## spooble

I guess it's all the anticipation, but the last couple of days I've been remembering all the little details that I had forgotten from SHIII. Excellent thoughts have just been randomly popping in my head. The friends, the food, the fun. The pier, the passes, the port-o-potty. I feel like I'm already there!


----------



## clampdown

icehog3 said:


> You can bring it along with the table and paddles!  :r


I cant do it with the moonshine distillery that i have in the back of the truck.
I wonder what the shipping will be on the tables and balls :ss


----------



## hamncheese

spooble said:


> I guess it's all the anticipation, but the last couple of days I've been remembering all the little details that I had forgotten from SHIII. Excellent thoughts have just been randomly popping in my head. The friends, the food, the fun. The pier, the passes, the port-o-potty. I feel like I'm already there!


Only the Shack Herf can conjure up fond memories of a port-o-potty :bn


----------



## spooble

pnutbutrsangwich said:


> Only the Shack Herf can conjure up fond memories of a port-o-potty :bn


You're sitting at a round table under the tent. It's late... 1am? 4am? Time means nothing at the Shack. You catch a glimpse of it out of the corner of your eye. Suddenly you realize it's been quite a while since you've emptied your bladder. The numbness in your butt tells you it's been quite a while since you even left this chair! You look at the port-o-potty again. It's calling to you. You look down at your glass. How many Rum and Cokes can your bladder hold? How many have you had??

Just as you concede defeat and slide your chair back, your neighbor bumps your arm. "Dunhill Monte #2" he says, handing you a cigar. You take a couple quick puffs, pass it off, and start to stand. You're bumped again. It's another cigar you've only seen in the big white book... never in person. You puff and pass and start to stand again... bump. The next cigar is so rare, it's not even IN the book. You slide you chair forward again and say to yourself, "I can pee when I get home... this is the Shack!"


----------



## tech-ninja

DonJefe said:


> Rickshaw? Tom's your man!





mmblz said:


> what's wrong with tom's arms in that picture?
> 
> :r


Nothing. Those are his real arms. The one's you see in most herf photo's are photoshopped in.

:r


----------



## macms

spooble said:


> You're sitting at a round table under the tent. It's late... 1am? 4am? Time means nothing at the Shack. You catch a glimpse of it out of the corner of your eye. Suddenly you realize it's been quite a while since you've emptied your bladder. The numbness in your butt tells you it's been quite a while since you even left this chair! You look at the port-o-potty again. It's calling to you. You look down at your glass. How many Rum and Cokes can your bladder hold? How many have you had??
> 
> Just as you concede defeat and slide your chair back, your neighbor bumps your arm. "Dunhill Monte #2" he says, handing you a cigar. You take a couple quick puffs, pass it off, and start to stand. You're bumped again. It's another cigar you've only seen in the big white book... never in person. You puff and pass and start to stand again... bump. The next cigar is so rare, it's not even IN the book. You slide you chair forward again and say to yourself, "I can pee when I get home... this is the Shack!"


Well hell, now I'm going to have to double up on my Depends in the evening... :r :bn

Are we there yet?


----------



## RenoB

spooble said:


> You're sitting at a round table under the tent. It's late... 1am? 4am? Time means nothing at the Shack. You catch a glimpse of it out of the corner of your eye. Suddenly you realize it's been quite a while since you've emptied your bladder. The numbness in your butt tells you it's been quite a while since you even left this chair! You look at the port-o-potty again. It's calling to you. You look down at your glass. How many Rum and Cokes can your bladder hold? How many have you had??
> 
> Just as you concede defeat and slide your chair back, your neighbor bumps your arm. "Dunhill Monte #2" he says, handing you a cigar. You take a couple quick puffs, pass it off, and start to stand. You're bumped again. It's another cigar you've only seen in the big white book... never in person. You puff and pass and start to stand again... bump. The next cigar is so rare, it's not even IN the book. You slide you chair forward again and say to yourself, "I can pee when I get home... this is the Shack!"


OMG, now that there is funny :r


----------



## pnoon

RenoB said:


> OMG, now that there is funny :r


But oh so true.


----------



## clampdown

RenoB said:


> OMG, now that there is funny :r


Thats why I went with this,


----------



## pnoon

clampdown said:


> Thats why I went with this,


Note to self - Sit *far* away from clampdown at The Shack.


----------



## shaerza

pnoon said:


> Note to self - Sit *far* away from clampdown at The Shack.


No worries. Everyone has already been warned not to sit near you anyway Peter! :tu


----------



## RedBaron

Sittin gnext to Peter is like sitting next to :BS

He let a fart go, i had to drive to store to get a sharpie marker to draw an eyebrow back on. This was day one. :hn


----------



## rumballs

icehog3 said:


> Rain back out of the forecast...let's hope it stays this way!
> 
> Thursday August 14 77* Party Sunny
> Friday August 15 79* Party Sunny
> Saturday August 16 76* Party Sunny
> Sunday August 17 77* Scattered Showers


"live weather" (at least pretty close)

http://www.weatherbonk.com/weather/camDetail.jsp?id=cam_1186679339626
http://www.funcoast.com/funcamhigh


----------



## pnoon

shaerza said:


> No worries. Everyone has already been warned not to sit near you anyway Peter! :tu


Better batten down the hatches on that tent flap.


----------



## shaerza

pnoon said:


> Better batten down the hatches on that tent flap.


There will be no tenting this year... :chk:bl


----------



## pnoon

RedBaron said:


> Sittin gnext to Peter is like sitting next to :BS
> 
> He let a fart go, i had to drive to store to get a sharpie marker to draw an eyebrow back on. This was day one. :hn


you drove to the store???
Dave put's sharpies on all the tables. why do you think he does that? :r


----------



## GoodFella




----------



## pnoon

GoodFella said:


>


^^^^
Old news.


----------



## Sean9689

Guys, looks like I'm not going to be able to make it this year. Please smoke and drink eleventy-billion cigars and gallons of alcohol for me.  I'll miss you all but I'm sure we'll catch up in the near future.


----------



## seagarsmoker

Sean9689 said:


> Guys, looks like I'm not going to be able to make it this year. Please smoke and drink eleventy-billion cigars and gallons of alcohol for me.  I'll miss you all but I'm sure we'll catch up in the near future.


Sorry to read this Sean.
Hope all is well.

Not sure if we all can smoke 'eleventy-billion cigars' (we will try...), however I know for a fact that Tom will drink gallons of alcohol!


----------



## Da Klugs

Changed my sig line.


----------



## ToddziLLa

After taking a spin in Dave's new wheels this afternoon, I lent a hand and helped him pack his cigars - WOW is all I can say! :w

So many cigars which have numbers for names and cigars that begin with 'D'... :ss


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl

getting ready for the 9 hour drive!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:chk:tu


----------



## ToddziLLa

Oh, the shirts are really nice this year too! :tu


----------



## Jbailey

right now words can't express how excited I am for this.


----------



## Hogwild

I'm a newbie from Dayton, OH (screen name: Hogwild) and am really looking forward to meeting everyone and attending my 1st herf this weekend!


----------



## RedBaron

Im packed and ready to go. got two meetings for work tomorrow, then wait for cubatobacco/ Stever r and jmn to get to my house and its on! :tu


----------



## icehog3

Sean9689 said:


> Guys, looks like I'm not going to be able to make it this year. Please smoke and drink eleventy-billion cigars and gallons of alcohol for me.  I'll miss you all but I'm sure we'll catch up in the near future.


You will be missed, Sean.


----------



## Puffy69

Sean9689 said:


> Guys, looks like I'm not going to be able to make it this year. *Please smoke and drink eleventy-billion cigars and gallons of alcohol *for me.  I'll miss you all but I'm sure we'll catch up in the near future.


You know we will..Thats a givin..Sorry you cant make it bro..


----------



## ResIpsa

Sean9689 said:


> Guys, looks like I'm not going to be able to make it this year. Please smoke and drink eleventy-billion cigars and gallons of alcohol for me.  I'll miss you all but I'm sure we'll catch up in the near future.


 Say it aint so....


----------



## RenoB

pnoon said:


> But oh so true.


That's what makes it so funny :ss


----------



## JPH

Sean9689 said:


> Guys, looks like I'm not going to be able to make it this year. Please smoke and drink eleventy-billion cigars and gallons of alcohol for me.  I'll miss you all but I'm sure we'll catch up in the near future.




Damn Bro.


----------



## M1903A1

Sean9689 said:


> Guys, looks like I'm not going to be able to make it this year. Please smoke and drink eleventy-billion cigars and gallons of alcohol for me.  I'll miss you all but I'm sure we'll catch up in the near future.


Remember to smoke and drink a few too. You may not_ be_ with us, but you can have a few right along with us. :tu


----------



## King James

Sorry to hear you wont be there Sean. Looking forward to seeing everyone soon!


----------



## pnoon

I'll be at the airport in 24 hours.
Looking forward to seeing old friends and meeting new ones.


----------



## M1903A1

Got my booze...got my sticks for trade bait...now it's just the agonizing matter of _waiting_...:hn


----------



## clampdown

M1903A1 said:


> Got my booze...got my sticks for trade bait...now it's just the agonizing matter of _waiting_...:hn


Just finished packing, getting booze tomorrow, and then picking out sticks tomorrow as well. Damn i wish it was Thursday.


----------



## steelheaderdu

See you guys on Saturday morning. Undecided about driving back to Columbus that evening or sticking around until Sunday. Guess we'll just have to see.:tu

See you soon!


----------



## cre8v1

Jbailey said:


> right now words can't express how excited I am for this.


:tpd: Dude, I don't know how I'm going to be able to sleep between now and then!


----------



## Puffy69

*Todd..You ready to take the Trash out? *SHIII Garbage Time


----------



## icehog3

Rock Star said:


> *Todd..You ready to take the garbage out? *SHIIIGarbagerun


At least we won't stink up the dumpster with any uncooked perch this year. :r


----------



## clampdown

icehog3 said:


> At least we won't stink up the dumpster with any uncooked perch this year. :r


Damn I cant wait for this. :ss Not the dumpster or perch, but, well...you get the idea


----------



## icehog3




----------



## SD Beerman

Up kind of late Tom, having trouble sleeping?:cb


----------



## King James

I am! I'm actually trying to stay up as late as possible so when I have to wake up tomorrow at 4 AM I may actually be able to get to bed early.


----------



## GoodFella

i was looking forward to a good 8 hours of sleep before i had a job interview then off to catch up with IR13 for the trip up there. well its 350am on the right coast and i am dealing with the smell of a fresh sprayed skunk comeing from under my house. the whole house stinks

when i get back he is going to be dead:hn


----------



## OpusXtasy

Hey, we are all up late and can't sleep like the night before Christmas. Gonna be fun!!

OX


----------



## Jbailey

OpusXtasy said:


> Hey, we are all up late and can't sleep


indeed


----------



## Bruce

icehog3 said:


>


That isn't me. All us asian guys look alike to you white folks.............


----------



## spooble

Bruce said:


> That isn't me. All us asian guys look alike to you white folks.............


:r:r Hahahaha... I almost spewed coffee all over my keyboard!


----------



## icehog3

SD Beerman said:


> Up kind of late Tom, having trouble sleeping?:cb


I definitely was, happens every year before the Shack!



Bruce said:


> That isn't me. All us asian guys look alike to you white folks.............


Hey! Who you callin' white?

 :r


----------



## OpusXtasy

Bruce said:


> That isn't me. All us asian guys look alike to you white folks.............


White !?!?!? I am Mojito green :ss

OX


----------



## jkim05

Sean9689 said:


> Guys, looks like I'm not going to be able to make it this year. Please smoke and drink eleventy-billion cigars and gallons of alcohol for me.  I'll miss you all but I'm sure we'll catch up in the near future.


That's way too bad Sean, I was really looking forward to meeting you. Hopefully we'll get to meet another time.


----------



## RedBaron

28hrs hours til I am at shack!!!! (slam dances around room), I am soooo pumped!!


----------



## hamncheese

19 hours til departure weather check!

Thursday
Partly sunny. A chance of showers and thunderstorms in the afternoon. Highs in the upper 70s. North winds 5 to 10 mph. Chance of rain 40 percent.


Thursday Night
Mostly cloudy in the evening...then becoming partly cloudy. Lows around 60. Northeast winds 5 to 10 mph.

Friday
Partly cloudy. Highs around 80. North winds around 5 mph.

Friday Night
Partly cloudy. Lows in the upper 50s.

Saturday
Partly cloudy. Highs in the lower 80s.

Saturday Night
Partly cloudy. Lows in the lower 60s.

Sunday
Partly cloudy. Highs in the lower 80s.


----------



## macms

1762 minutes and counting! :chk

cigars _check_
booze _check_
camera _check_
Geritol _check_
Depends _check_

I haven't been this excited about something in years. I'm sure looking forward to meeting everyone and having a great time! :ss


----------



## tchariya

Bruce said:


> That isn't me. All us asian guys look alike to you white folks.............


hahahahhaha

was that picture sponsored by the Chinese govt?


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl

Rock Star said:


> *Todd..You ready to take the Trash out? *SHIII Garbage Time


LOL! i thought you guys were going to drive up the road a few miles and toss the trash bags out on the side of the road!! he he he


----------



## hardcz

Mentally I'm not at work anymore..... can't wait!!!


----------



## tech-ninja

hardcz said:


> Mentally I'm not at work anymore..... can't wait!!!


You know that's right. :tpd:


----------



## hamncheese

Work is almost done... then its time to go home and pack cigars. I should be finished by the time my ride leaves tomorrow at 6 :r


----------



## Coach

i'm 50/40 on fri arrival..depends on what happens at work.

15 doz EGGS ORDERED/BOUGHT
1 CS Bob Evans Sausage Links ORDERERD/BOUGHT

1 MAG of SMALL VINTURE PORT BOUGHT

a lil sumthin for my cornHOLE partner...packed

5 sticks for the PPP............packed

if not there Friday night then will be round 10 Sat morn


oh yeah somethin for that FREAK from the Windy City region too.


----------



## RedBaron

Coach said:


> i'm 50/40 on fri arrival..depends on what happens at work.
> 
> 15 doz EGGS ORDERED/BOUGHT
> 1 CS Bob Evans Sausage Links ORDERERD/BOUGHT
> 
> 1 MAG of SMALL VINTURE PORT BOUGHT
> 
> a lil sumthin for my cornHOLE partner...packed
> 
> 5 sticks for the PPP............packed
> 
> if not there Friday night then will be round 10 Sat morn
> 
> oh yeah somethin for that FREAK from the Windy City region too.


Im waiting for my cat to finish his business, so I can pack your "surprise"! LOL!! 
:chk


----------



## hamncheese

I just spent the last 1/2 hour looking at the SHIII thread. I can't wait to do this again!


----------



## hardcz

I'm now prepping my gut by eating a whole bag of cheddar and sour creme lays, with some boneless bbq wings.... I might try to compete with pnoon in a stink off.... :BS


----------



## pnoon

hardcz said:


> I'm now prepping my gut by eating a whole bag of cheddar and sour creme lays, with some boneless bbq wings.... I might try to compete with pnoon in a stink off.... :BS


The title is yours. 
My prowess is overblown.


----------



## Addiction

pnoon said:


> The title is yours.
> My prowess is over*blown*.


Key word bolded gentlemen.........

Just packed my 60 smokes, ready to rock.

Crap I guess I need clothes huh?


----------



## King James

60 Brats and kraut for tomorrow... hope its enough


----------



## ir13

King James said:


> 60 Brats and kraut for tomorrow... hope its enough


Maybe, we are some big guys, we like to eat


----------



## Guest

Ghurkas...check
Fuentes...check
Iguanas...check
Cremosas.check

I'm ready. :tu


----------



## tkoeppjr

This is gonna be great... I am stoked :ss


----------



## Backsteper

I have to say that after reading all of these posts I'm VERY jealous. Is this an invitation only event? Maybe next year, I could get some fellow Hoosiers to make a road trip with me.:ss


----------



## macms

cabinetsticker said:


> Ghurkas...check
> Fuentes...check
> Iguanas...check
> Cremosas.check
> 
> I'm ready. :tu


All packed. I didn't know they made that many Gurka's and Cremosa's! :chk :chk :bn


----------



## hardcz

Have my 18ct and some in my small humi, look forward to seeing you guys..... I have Butane!!! 

Oh btw.... last Sunday my friend and myself made quite a few cookies... though give her the credit, I was only there to help mix and eat any that "mysteriously were tore in half" :chk


----------



## bonggoy

cabinetsticker said:


> Ghurkas...check
> Fuentes...check
> Iguanas...check
> Cremosas.check
> 
> I'm ready. :tu


I see you found my humidor.


----------



## Puffy69

Jay Hemingway said:


> LOL! i thought you guys were going to drive up the road a few miles and toss the trash bags out on the side of the road!! he he he


Naw..Gotta keep the island clean...Plus the sheriff will throw you in Johnsons Island Jail for that..That be Dave.:hn



cabinetsticker said:


> Ghurkas...check
> Fuentes...check
> Iguanas...check
> Cremosas.check
> 
> I'm ready. :tu


 you forgot the Tamborils bro.or maybe your just letting them age a little more..:r

Got a Gig tonight..Get home about 3am..Take a power knap and head to the airport..See ya there Folks..:tu


----------



## hardcz

Backsteper said:


> I have to say that after reading all of these posts I'm VERY jealous. Is this an invitation only event? Maybe next year, I could get some fellow Hoosiers to make a road trip with me.:ss


When the thread is started next year, just add your name to the list of people who will be attending. Assuming there is a next year, and then make reservations with someplace to stay and you're golden.


----------



## clampdown

Addiction said:


> Key word bolded gentlemen.........
> 
> Just packed my 60 smokes, ready to rock.
> 
> Crap I guess I need clothes huh?


Ill be at your house around 6 am, gotta start packing. :ss


----------



## seagarsmoker

Last chance to post on this thread until I arrive Friday. 

All packed, leaving after work tomorrow. Try to drive 5 - 6 hours on Thursday and get up early Friday and drive the other 5 - 6 hours. Hopefully will arrive by lunchtime! 

Looking forward to seeing everyone again.
JB


----------



## Deem

seagarsmoker said:


> Last chance to post on this thread until I arrive Friday.
> 
> All packed, leaving after work tomorrow. Try to drive 5 - 6 hours on Thursday and get up early Friday and drive the other 5 - 6 hours. Hopefully will arrive by lunchtime!
> 
> Looking forward to seeing everyone again.
> JB


And then rest up for the Cornhole Tourn. :tu


----------



## JPH

11 hrs and ill be on the road... AWESOME


----------



## Addiction

clampdown said:


> Ill be at your house around 6 am, gotta start packing. :ss


I'll be up and ready to rock standing in the driveway at 6am sharp.


----------



## Addiction

macms said:


> All packed. I didn't know they made that many Gurka's and Cremosa's! :chk :chk :bn


OH my god, I am so not armed enough for this deal.....


----------



## raisin

JPH said:


> 11 hrs and ill be on the road... AWESOME


A lot of people heading west from the east coast tomorrow morning, kinda like our own little cannonball run...


----------



## Old Sailor

I am so bummed at not going this year, last year was a blast and a most memorible way to spend our 26th anni...............on Sat. everyone look North across the Lake and wave. friggin test for stones:hn


----------



## RedBaron

raisin said:


> A lot of people heading west from the east coast tomorrow morning, kinda like our own little cannonball run...


I'm game! :chk (I'll put a wig on Ray, he can be one of the hot chicks in the lambo<-(maybe it was a lotus or ferrari))


----------



## hardcz

Old Sailor said:


> I am so bummed at not going this year, last year was a blast and a most memorible way to spend our 26th anni...............on Sat. everyone look North across the Lake and wave. friggin test for stones:hn


You'll be there in spirit my friend


----------



## Siebec

All set for my 45 minute trip up there.


----------



## clampdown

Addiction said:


> I'll be up and ready to rock standing in the driveway at 6am sharp.


Remember to have some packed for the drive.


----------



## Simplified

JPH said:


> 11 hrs and ill be on the road... AWESOME


Got some important business in the morning and will be at the shack at 4pm


----------



## pnoon

Leaving for the airport in 90 minutes. 
Packed and ready to roll.


----------



## BobbyRitz

pnoon said:


> Leaving for the airport in 90 minutes.
> Packed and ready to roll.


Safe travels, Peter! I look forward to meeting you tomorrow!

EDIT: 200 posts!!!


----------



## pnoon

BobbyRitz said:


> Safe travels, Peter! I look forward to meeting you tomorrow!


Likewise, my friend.


----------



## Old Sailor

Smoke one for Gail and I Peter.:ss:ss


----------



## OpusEx

There in spirit. Tried like hell, but I'm on a plane to TX in 10 hours. Have a great time all!


----------



## pnoon

Old Sailor said:


> Smoke one for Gail and I Peter.:ss:ss


Count on it, Dave. Say hello to Gail for me. 


OpusEx said:


> There in spirit. Tried like hell, but I'm on a plane to TX in 10 hours. Have a great time all!


You will most certainly be missed, Marc. Give me a call when you return. We have some catching up to do.


----------



## ResIpsa

pnoon said:


> Likewise, my friend.


 Have a safe trip Peter:tu


----------



## M1903A1

Quick question...is there free (or accessible) wireless at either the resort hotel or the Shack? Just wondering if I should bring my laptop.


----------



## n3uka

cabinetsticker said:


> Ghurkas...check
> Fuentes...check
> Iguanas...check
> Cremosas.check
> 
> I'm ready. :tu


If I knew you were bringing the good stuff I would have blown off work to come.


----------



## BobbyRitz

I'm bringing 4 bottles of Havana Club...who knows how to make Mojitos?


----------



## pnoon

BobbyRitz said:


> I'm bringing 4 bottles of Havana Club...who knows how to make Mojitos?


plenty of us. :dr

Stewart (tech-ninja) is a Mojito Master.


----------



## BobbyRitz

pnoon said:


> plenty of us. :dr
> 
> Stewart (tech-ninja) is a Mojito Master.


Did I mention that I can't wait to meet Stewart? 

Rob


----------



## Guest

When is this years Shack Herf?


----------



## ToddziLLa

See you guys soon!


----------



## Jbailey

pnoon said:


> Stewart (tech-ninja) is a Mojito Master.


I knew there was a reason I liked Stewart!


----------



## BobbyRitz

cabinetsticker said:


> When is this years Shack Herf?


If it doesn't start tomorrow, I'm hangin' with you and Missy for an extended weekend.


----------



## raisin

M1903A1 said:


> Quick question...is there free (or accessible) wireless at either the resort hotel or the Shack? Just wondering if I should bring my laptop.


The South Beach Resort say they have WiFi.


----------



## dayplanner

Cigars, clothes & camera are all packed. Now I just need to get through one more day of work.


----------



## M1903A1

raisin said:


> The South Beach Resort say they have WiFi.


Cramming the laptop in the bag next to the MRN....:tu


----------



## Da Klugs

weather was perfect tonight.

Did a middle of the lake boat herf and watched a nice trailer fire from the water.

Anyone needing directions..


3146 Memorial Shoreway
Marblehead oh.

see ya all soon.


----------



## ambientboy

So, if I can get Saturday night off, I think I might show up last minute Friday. If there's somewhere to shower I can sleep in my car for all I care...but seriously, this would be BRILLIANT.

Thoughts guys? Is it do-able to jump in this late in the game? I wouldn't be able to roll in till at least 11pm Friday night. But I'd bring wine, scotch, and gin to make it worth while..


----------



## Puffy69

pnoon said:


> Leaving for the airport in 90 minutes.
> Packed and ready to roll.


wow..gettin there early peter? just got home from my gig.tired as hell.gonna power knap and head to the airport myself..see ya soon..


----------



## Jbailey

Cigars all packed, now for everything else.


----------



## macms

Off to the airport :chk :chk cya guys soon!


----------



## BobbyRitz

Off to GTS' house. See you shortly!


----------



## RedBaron

leavin in 10, see everyone in a bit. :tu


----------



## vicvitola

Have a great time at the Shack all. Hope to make it if it happens again.:ss


----------



## bonggoy

Best advice I can give to newbies to this herf, phase yourself. Just when you thought you're done, out comes a crazy stick which you just have to try. 

I'm going to miss the 4am salomones PPP 

Have fun yall.


----------



## hardcz

All packed up, just finishing this half day and heading out!


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl

im heading out the door in 21 hours!!! :tu


----------



## SmokinAFuente

Looks like I need to set this one out. Doctors orders. I was released from the hospital (twice- long story) yesterday and cant travel for a little bit.

I hope you all have a blast! :chk


----------



## One Lonely Smoker

My plans changed back from Friday and part of Sat in Bay city to getting there as soon as speed laws will allow and jetting out halfway through Saturday to Bay city and coming back for Sunday fun and clean up. I am going to go home now, sleep til 10 pm, then start driving north. Mountain Dew, you ARE my friend. I guess I will bring MRN, too, since I have one to sell. 70 bucks cash makes it yours.


----------



## macms

Checking in from Chicago. Waiting to catch our plane to Cleveland in about an hour and then pick up a rental for a leisurely drive (and cigar) to the hotel. :ss

Boys, just spend the kids inheritance. It will make them stronger and yourself much happier!! :r :r :r


----------



## Addiction

Just got on 80 for the last 100 miles. Already smoked an 01 BBF and a Boli Colassal. Going to be a great weekend. 

Also riding with Clampdown and his personal playmate.


----------



## Jbailey

Will be hitting the road in an hour.


----------



## Sancho

May run down for tonight and part of tomorrow, will sadly have to miss out on saturday due to oter things that came up  Many people gonna be around this evening?


----------



## dayplanner

Chris and Ray are already up to hijinxs, the bastards!


----------



## Siebec

Hope to be there around 7 or so tonight.


----------



## Coach

ambientboy said:


> So, if I can get Saturday night off, I think I might show up last minute Friday. If there's somewhere to shower I can sleep in my car for all I care...but seriously, this would be BRILLIANT.
> 
> Thoughts guys? Is it do-able to jump in this late in the game? I wouldn't be able to roll in till at least 11pm Friday night. But I'd bring wine, scotch, and gin to make it worth while..


yes i did it last year.


----------



## Coach

Old Sailor said:


> Smoke one for Gail and I Peter.:ss:ss


sorry that you wont be there this year Sailor. take care my friend.

r


----------



## Coach

pnoon said:


> plenty of us. :dr
> 
> Stewart (tech-ninja) is a Mojito Master.


2 or 3 for Sat morn if i dont make it fri night please


----------



## mike32312

God I would love to attend this and see all you guys. Please post pics and keep us up to date with the Herf. You guys smoke one for all of us that could not attend. THIS IS GONNA BE SO AWESOME. :tu


----------



## Coach

bonggoy said:


> Best advice I can give to newbies to this herf, *phase yourself*. Just when you thought you're done, out comes a crazy stick which you just have to try.
> 
> I'm going to miss the 4am salomones PPP
> 
> Have fun yall.


 *phase yourself*..............WTF language is that????? Korean/Yiddesh/SHACK...?????????????????


----------



## Backsteper

Yes, PLEASE post pics and let us un-lucky ones know how it was. I really need to stop reading this thread.:bn


----------



## macms

I'm here and checked-in! :chk :chk :chk :chk

Have 2 cameras and will post pics. Now to find the herf! Oh baby! :ss


----------



## DETROITPHA357

macms said:


> I'm here and checked-in! :chk :chk :chk :chk
> 
> Have 2 cameras and will post pics. Now to find the herf! Oh baby! :ss


Dammammm yall dont play.
I really need to rest this weekend but I really wont to come, Ohhh what shall I do


----------



## sailchaser

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Dammammm yall dont play.
> I really need to rest this weekend but I really wont to come, Ohhh what shall I do


Booker just drop everything and go:chk


----------



## Addiction

Been here a couple of hours already, the brats were insane and sticks that are burning, just DAMN!!!!


----------



## ToddziLLa

I'm about 4 cigars, 2 golf cart rides, 4 drinks, and 2 brats deep. 

It has begun!!!!


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl

wilblake said:


> Chris and Ray are already up to hijinxs, the bastards!


i do hope the hijinx does not include farting on my side of the bed while i am not there yet.....


----------



## Havanaaddict

Have fun boys I really wish I could be there with you all I will miss my old friends and meeting some new ones!!!


----------



## M1903A1

The sticks are being passed around already....:tu :ss


----------



## jcarlton

macms said:


> I'm here and checked-in! :chk :chk :chk :chk
> 
> Have 2 cameras and will post pics. Now to find the herf! Oh baby! :ss


Have a blast Fred, Mert is a little concerned that his herf won't measure up for you after the Shack Herf. I told him it would be great and the only thing he will be missing are the aged, almost imposable to find cigars, incredible location and quality company.

:r :bn:r


----------



## ambientboy

I got Saturday night off! I'M COMING SHACK HERF 08!!! 

I'll probably roll in around 11pm Friday night. I've got work and voicelesson, then packing, then 5.5hr drive. But I'll see y'all soon!!!!


----------



## Addiction

Off the top of my head: 1492, dunhill mojito, Partagas 150, 80s SS 2, 80s Genner, some 85 ryj, a 94 habano all while I'm trying to smoke an 02 Cohiba Reserva. ITS ONLY THURSDAY THIS IS INSANE!!!!!!


----------



## n3uka

Addiction said:


> Off the top of my head: 1492, dunhill mojito, Partagas 150, 80s SS 2, 80s Genner, some 85 ryj, a 94 habano all while I'm trying to smoke an 02 Cohiba Reserva. ITS ONLY THURSDAY THIS IS INSANE!!!!!!


:tg


----------



## BobbyRitz

Addiction said:


> Off the top of my head: 1492, dunhill mojito, Partagas 150, 80s SS 2, 80s Genner, some 85 ryj, a 94 habano all while I'm trying to smoke an 02 Cohiba Reserva. ITS ONLY THURSDAY THIS IS INSANE!!!!!!


You're forgetting the Punch Nectar, Casa Reales, Dunhill Atados, '88 Raphael Gonzales lonsdale, '75 Monte #3, Cohiba Corona, '73 Barcelona Cubatobaco festival cigar (thanks Michael!), Don Candido #502...among many others.


----------



## macms

Some pics


----------



## dayplanner




----------



## DETROITPHA357

sailchaser said:


> Booker just drop everything and go:chk


Im sure I will, hey do Kate still want to go with us???


----------



## bobarian

Great stuff guys, looks like the weekend has started off great! In between the next Dunhill and Cabinetta dont forget to post more pics!:ss


----------



## Old Sailor

bobarian said:


> Great stuff guys, looks like the weekend has started off great! In between the next Dunhill and Cabinetta dont forget to post more pics!:ss


And maybe some names too


----------



## gorob23

It's hard to tell but it *ALMOST* looks like you guys are having fun without us :bl

Poker, Mr. Nee, and the Kids..we gotta do this one year :tu

Rob :w


----------



## cigarflip

BobbyRitz said:


> You're forgetting the Punch Nectar, Casa Reales, Dunhill Atados, '88 Raphael Gonzales lonsdale, '75 Monte #3, Cohiba Corona, '73 Barcelona Cubatobaco festival cigar (thanks Michael!), Don Candido #502...among many others.


You bastards! You bring out the good sticks when I'm not there! Have fun brothers. I'll be there in spirit.


----------



## awsmith4

Looks like an awesome time, I regret I couldn't make it but hopefully there will be more chances in the future


----------



## mugen910

Old Sailor said:


> And maybe some names too


:tpd:


----------



## Habanolover

BobbyRitz said:


> You're forgetting the Punch Nectar, Casa Reales, Dunhill Atados, '88 Raphael Gonzales lonsdale, '75 Monte #3, Cohiba Corona, '73 Barcelona Cubatobaco festival cigar (thanks Michael!), Don Candido #502...among many others.


And here I thought you guys were smoking good cigars and I don't see a Gurkha or a Lars Teten mentioned.


----------



## Coach

they are waiting for Bruce to arrive with the "VINTAGE" blends from those Fine Manufacturers...........:ss:ss:tu:tu:ss:ss

sorry to say guys I wont be up tonight,had a party for 250 get dropped on me @ noon today :hn:hn. I'll be leaving T-burg @ 8AM and should be @ MECCA round 930/945[hey gotta stop for coffee and a McMuffin]. I'd like to RESERVE a Mojito for around that time upon arrival,followed by the usual greeetings and hello's to follow immediately after..you to Baron..:chk:chk

See ya Sat.

randy


----------



## ambientboy

Arrival to Shack Herf 08... t - 7hrs :ss :ss


----------



## Coach

they are waiting for Bruce to arrive with the "VINTAGE" blends from those Fine Manufacturers........... Ghurka,Macanudo,Lone Wolf and OTHERs



You bastards! You bring out the good sticks when I'm not there!


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

You bastages have fun out at the Shack. Wish I could be there. Maybe next year. Ya'll smoke some great sticks in honor of us noobs (and FOG's for that matter) who can't make it.


----------



## Addiction

Smoking a 95 Fonseca Cosacos while sitting in a PPP comparison of 02 Party 898s v and u.


----------



## Addiction

I seem to have conquered nose smoking which has taken every cigar to a whole nother level. Farm Trini, 02 Ninfa 2000 Cohiba from the jar and a Hoyo Regalos are even better than I remember.


----------



## tedrodgerscpa

The pics break my heart. I see some of my PSHC boys well represented in macms' pics.

Wish like hell I could be there. Maybe next year.

Good luck on the cornholes, Palmetto State Herf Crew!


----------



## DETROITPHA357

I get off work 3a, head home2get some sleep&ill be on my way fellas. Until then I got a 2man herf going on.


----------



## Old Sailor

DETROITPHA357 said:


> I get off work 3a, head home2get some sleep&ill be on my way fellas. Until then I got a 2man herf going on.


Stay safe out there!:tu:tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Old Sailor said:


> Stay safe out there!:tu:tu


Sure thing Dave, I'm working with Runner 2nite. I won't let him get me stuck in the mudd this time  altho I do have a pick-up truck now.


----------



## macms

Updated pics


----------



## ChasDen

Have fun everyone :tu

And for the rest of us:



Chas


----------



## Old Sailor

Great pics Fred, I see everyone has a name tag....good idea........but where is your pic?:ss


----------



## Addiction

99 Siglo III, 1492, a cigar from the bundle in the MRN pic in front of the 1492, ore-embargo Partagas, 60s partagas and a Cohiba corona to name a few.


----------



## tedrodgerscpa

macms said:


> Updated pics


Thanks for the update, macms!!!


----------



## replicant_argent

My god... How I hate each and every one of you, and would give my left nut to be there.


Of course, I would have to retrieve it from my wifes purse first.....

this is like being gutted with a rusty sword, seeing your brothers having a phenomenal party and you can't make it because you have to do something else.


brutal... just damn brutal.


My friends... Enjoy... And I mean that in every sense of the word. Truly, I cannot imagine the laughter, brotherhood, and fellowship that you are enjoying, but I will try, and know that I will someday make it if I am fortunate enough.


----------



## taltos

Must figure out for next year how long a drive it is from Boston.


----------



## Bruzee

Looks like a blast... I'm extremely jealous. :dr


----------



## bobarian

Thanks for the update, Fred. All of us are so jealous! Looks like good times with good friends and legendary smokes. Weather looks fantastic! Some of the NorCal crew is going to have to make an effort to get out there next year!:tu


----------



## newcigarz

macms said:


> Updated pics


Thanks for the pics Fred. Looks like a great time! :tu


----------



## jonharky3

Wish I could be there I am hoping for next year!!


----------



## Coach

late start leaving in 10 min. cya @ 10ish


----------



## floydp

Looks awesome folks, have a great time and remember smoke responsibly. 

Thanks fer the pics Fred.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Im enroute fellas, I kept from posting to keep the excitement down
Im all packed up hitting the road as we speak, (yes im posting and [email protected] same time) Ok les is driving so it might take a few more hours then normal:hn Here's a few pic's from my new cam of what im bringing

Spoke with *IceHog *and he told me yall wont get started until I got there, so im sure yall r sitting still waiting for my arrival right
*
Pnoon*, OldSailor told me to smack u upside the head and tell you hello. Im not sure if you would appreicate that so how about a big hug

Hey les R we there Yet:bn
:chk:chk:chk


----------



## DETROITPHA357

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Im enroute fellas, I kept from posting to keep the excitement down
> Im all packed up hitting the road as we speak, (yes im posting and [email protected] same time) Ok les is driving so it might take a few more hours then normal:hn Here's a few pic's from my new cam of what im bringing
> 
> Spoke with *IceHog *and he told me yall wont get started until I got there, so im sure yall r sitting still waiting for my arrival right
> *
> Pnoon*, OldSailor told me to smack u upside the head and tell you hello. Im not sure if you would appreicate that so how about a big hug
> 
> Hey les R we there Yet:bn
> :chk:chk:chk


Cant upload pic's guess I got time to see whats wrong


----------



## freakygar

Old Sailor said:


> Great pics Fred, I see everyone has a name tag....good idea........*but where is your pic?*:ss


As much as I hate to......:tpd::tpd::tpd::tpd::tpd:

Tell everyone I said hi!


----------



## Old Sailor

Just got a call from my good friend pnoon, Peter it was great hearing from. Sounds like it's a great herf...sorry this one we couldn't make....smoke a good one for me my friend.:tu:tu


----------



## macms

Updated pics


----------



## vstrommark

We warned you guys about letting Peter too close to the flames :r

Great pics, Fred - lots of photochop fodder in there :tu


----------



## SD Beerman

Pnoon sure has a rep.......:tu


----------



## Moglman-cl

Great pictures Fred! You couldn't have spent a weekend with a better group of guys. Enjoy yerself.


----------



## Old Sailor

:tu:tu:tu:tu:tu

see a few I recognize: Vic, Randy, Freddy, Admiral, Sam, Lowel, Dave, Bruce, Jeremy,Booker, Peter


----------



## DETROITPHA357

macms said:


> Updated pics


I'm a made man I met the FredMan  he's even a better guy in person. Thxs 4the kinds words but u r truly the man, nice herfing with u.

PS: Thxs4the package4the Troops.....


----------



## macms

DETROITPHA357 said:


> I'm a made man I met the FredMan  he's even a better guy in person. Thxs 4the kinds words but u r truly the man, nice herfing with u.
> 
> PS: Thxs4the package4the Troops.....


Booker, it was my pleasure to meet you. You're a thoughtful and contemplative man and a true gent. :tu


----------



## DBall

ambientboy said:


> Arrival to Shack Herf 08... t - 7hrs :ss :ss


[rant]

You are officially a douche nozzle. Had I known you were going, I'd have come with ya... hell... I'd even have taken tomorrow off work. You suck. :tg

[/rant]

Damn, I wish I was there... it looks like an awesome time!!!


----------



## newcigarz

How was the Ghurka PPP?:bn


----------



## shaggy

DBall said:


> [rant]
> 
> You are officially a douche nozzle. Had I known you were going, I'd have come with ya... hell... I'd even have taken tomorrow off work. You suck. :tg
> 
> [/rant]
> 
> Damn, I wish I was there... it looks like an awesome time!!!


you have more time to rest up for next month now:tu


----------



## newcigarz

Tom trying to wash the taste out of his mouth?:r:r:r


----------



## rack04

Gives new meaning to passing around the poo.


----------



## Old Sailor

DETROITPHA357 said:


> I'm a made man I met the FredMan  he's even a better guy in person. Thxs 4the kinds words but u r truly the man, nice herfing with u.
> 
> PS: Thxs4the package4the Troops.....


NO PICS:chk:chk


----------



## macms

Final Pic Update

The very last pics are of the sun setting on the 2008 Shack Herf.


----------



## sailchaser

macms said:


> Final Pic Update
> 
> The very last pics are of the sun setting on the 2008 Shack Herf.


Thanks for Sharing all the great pics, have a safe trip home everyone:tu


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

replicant_argent said:


> My god... How I hate each and every one of you, and would give my left nut to be there.
> 
> *Of course, I would have to retrieve it from my wifes purse first.....*
> 
> this is like being gutted with a rusty sword, seeing your brothers having a phenomenal party and you can't make it because you have to do something else.
> 
> brutal... just damn brutal.
> 
> My friends... Enjoy... And I mean that in every sense of the word. Truly, I cannot imagine the laughter, brotherhood, and fellowship that you are enjoying, but I will try, and know that I will someday make it if I am fortunate enough.


Never been a truer word spoken:r 
I am with Pete - have an awesome time guys - which of course you already are.....so carry on - nothing to see here!



macms said:


> Booker, it was my pleasure to meet you. You're a thoughtful and contemplative man and a true gent. :tu


You sure you got the right guy:r Of course I jest....Booker is a top fella!
 


Old Sailor said:


> Just got a call from my good friend pnoon, Peter it was great hearing from. Sounds like it's a great herf...sorry this one we couldn't make....smoke a good one for me my friend.:tu:tu


Speaking of phone calls - Tom - keep your phone handy tomorrow- and take it off vibrate!!!:tu(kiwi works out the time difference so she doesn't ring at 4am)


----------



## DETROITPHA357

We made it home safe guys. Leslie and I had a great time with u all. I got talked into attending a S.H.I.T. Herf in2weeks so here I come fellas 

Fred u will always have a special place n my heart. Posting, reading skyping, bombing with fred is nothing compaired to meeting and shaking his hand in person.

Hats off to the host (s) all of yall that made this event a great1. Dave 1's again u out did yourself man. Thx2u I didn't think about work 1nce until u threaten to shoot me with a BB Gun while I was taking pics 

Hog Man putting my arms around our neck brother is true love and again that's real talk. Keep doing what u do bro.

Pnoon I could have sat and talked with u forever but leslie wouldn't have been happy so ill c u n 2weeks (thursday nite)

Every1have a safe ride home and hope2cyall again next year.

Ill say more mushie stuff tonorrow when I wake up, time for some R&R.... Gn all & remember make sure u watch your '6' out there, peaceeee.....


----------



## bonggoy

This is priceless ... :r


----------



## mugen910

bonggoy said:


> This is priceless ... :r


:r:r:r:r:r:r:r


----------



## elderboy02

bonggoy said:


> This is priceless ... :r


Who is that in the pic?


----------



## smitdavi

elderboy02 said:


> Who is that in the pic?


Tom (icehog3)


----------



## stinkie

sun set at the shack.

stinkie:ss


----------



## vstrommark

bonggoy said:


> This is priceless ... :r


Tom enjoys a Ghurka? :r:chk:chk:chk


----------



## newcigarz

From this pic it looks like they enjoyed a Taboo Twist and a NUB as well. :tu


----------



## BamBam

newcigarz said:


> From this pic it looks like they enjoyed a Taboo Twist and a NUB as well. :tu


That doesn't look like a Taboo band


----------



## DonnieW

BamBam said:


> That doesn't look like a Taboo band


Looks like a Gurkha - could explain the alcohol rinse. :r Just kiddin'... I liked those Dos Capas (spelling)


----------



## ToddziLLa

Just got home. Best HERF ever. More later, gotta nap.


----------



## SeanGAR

Nubbin the stoli, choking on the Ghurka. 

Sounds 'bout right to me.

Wish we were there .....


----------



## Sandman

Holy s#@t! That was awesome!!! So damn good to meet everyone, and smoke till we couldn't smoke anymore. Smoked some incredible stuff (way to much to list), but hanging out with some of the friendliest, most generous people was what it was all about. Just incredible. Made some good friends, and cannot wait to the next one. :tu

Dave, your generosity is unbelievable and will never be forgotten. I cannot imagine what it takes to put this all together, but it can't be easy. It was great meeting your family, and listening to some of your hilarious stories. 

Thanks so much, it was of the best weekend's I can remember!


----------



## rumballs

Just got home, trying to get reorganized.
Working on pictures...

Thank you Dave!!!


----------



## RenoB

Incredible herf. 

Thanks Dave for opening your slice of heaven to us all for the weekend - over the top hospitality! And attention to detail. And memorabilia. 

Not to mention the fabulous comaraderie. Great to see so many of you again and to meet so many more! And, oh, the wonderful smokes. 

Thanks to everyone that worked so hard to pull this together.


----------



## Bruce

THANK YOU DAVE, JANE, SAM AND THE GIRLS!!!!!

Great time, great people, $hitty old cigars!


----------



## TripleF

Props to Fred for taking and posting the pics!!!

Glad you all had a grand time. Only wish I coulda been there! :ss


----------



## rumballs

Just a few pictures...

Sunset Thurday:









Sunset Friday:









Saturday was the best:

































Beach fire:


----------



## DonJefe

SeanGAR said:


> Nubbin the stoli, choking on the Ghurka.
> 
> Sounds 'bout right to me.
> 
> Wish we were there .....


You and Annie were missed, gotta get you back to the Shack!

Great time hanging with friends new and old! Thanks to Dave, Jane, Sam and the Shack Staff for another herf to remember.


----------



## OpusXtasy

Wow, what a Herf. My Shack Herf cherry officially busted. All I can say is the generosity of the host along with all the people that attended was over the top. The Mojitos, the food, the cigars all just incredible. Thanks again for a great herf and to all the people that I met.

OX


----------



## Addiction

Sandman said:


> ...... *but hanging out with some of the friendliest, most generous people was what it was all about*......


Says one of the friendliest and most generous of them all, thanks to whom I smoked my first Renaldo (De' Andray Jenkins) for most of Friday.


----------



## shaerza

More thanks to Dave, Jane, Sam, the cooks and crew. Without you the Shack is not what it is. 

Was great to see everyone again, and nice to meet the new guys this year. Hope to get the chance to see everyone again next year too.


----------



## ForestPuma

Still driving back.  

Had a great time and met some of the nicest people who I now would call good friends. Thanks to Dave, Sam and everyone else who had a hand in this. It was a great time. Already looking forward to the next one.


----------



## Siebec

I have a few photo contributions from the herf.

Someone joining us for lunch:










Sunset:










From the Corn Hole tournament:










I have a few more I will post up when I get a chance.

It was nice to finally put some faces with the names, I had an awesome time.


----------



## ToddziLLa

Eternal thanks to Dave, Jane, Hallie, Sarah, Lauren, and everyone else who had a hand (be it financially or structurally) in the epic Shack Herf IV.

It was by far the most enjoyable herf I have ever been to. The weather was something else. Paradise.

The company makes me wish I get to see you guys more than a couple times a year.

Just thanks to everyone. It was an absolute blast!


----------



## smitdavi

Looks like a good time...wish we could have made it. Who won the cornhole tournament?


----------



## Da Klugs

Just got home. We are pretty fried. It was wonderful seeing old friends and meeting so many new folks. Thanks to everyone who came and contributed in making this a nice weekend. It's the guests that make the party. Mother nature deserves the most props as everyone finally got to experience the "normal weather" at the shack vs the last couple of years.

As always special props to my friend and partner Sam for carrying so much of the herf load. He's like this all the time ... it's why I am so spoiled. To all of you who cooked, cleaned, filled up ice etc.... thank you, things would have gotten out of control without your help and it was greatly appreciated.

And... Jane you are the best, I'm a pretty lucky guy that you put up with all of this cigar obsession.


----------



## ambientboy

The herf to end all herfs! Or maybe just start a new obsession for me, trekking to Ohio at the LAST POSSIBLE second.

Klugs and fam and crew, 
brilliant, absolutely brilliant. "Thank you" simply seems too small a phrase to portray the gratitude I know we all feel. So, if I were there again, I'd take my hat off to you, maybe give a toast or something. 

To the rest of the BOTLs (and the few cool as hell SOTLs) that I met for the first time after months and months of posting, PMing, and chatting: It was awesome to not only meet you all, but to actually spend time having a truly good experience and grand conversations. I can't wait to herf again soon.

Ciao tutti!!


----------



## Jbailey

The first thing that comes to mind is WOW!

I would like to thank Dave and his wonderful family for opening up their home for the weekend. They were truly amazing hosts! 
Oh and thank you Dave for some great sticks!!:ss

Another thanks for everyone that helped prep and cook the food, and thank you Sam for those tasty tasty steaks. :dr

Also want to thank my Friday 12 hour puff pass crew! It started out with trying and comparing the Le Hoyo line, and somehow it never ended.

Lost my camera and had to rely on my phone so I didn't take many photos, but the best one I got was from Sunday morning of my 90 ERDM Demi Tasse nub.


----------



## RedBaron

Home.

Thanks Klugmans! (gives the nod)

Great smoking with everyone. 

:chk out


----------



## Seanohue

A second Shack under my belt now, and all I can say is WOW. Great people, great cigars, great food, perfect weather; one of the greatest if not the greatest herf ever. A huge thank you to Dave and family and friends for opening your home to everyone again and providing us with a memory that we will not forget.


----------



## Bruce

RedBaron said:


> Home.
> 
> Thanks Klugmans! (gives the nod)
> 
> Great smoking with everyone.
> 
> :chk out


You got off easy this past weekend Chris!
Dave and I will have to have a little chat about next years herf. Might have to consult your therapist also.........

PS: Speaking of therapist, I might have to consult one after that conversation around the fire pit last night!


----------



## ambientboy

Bruce said:


> You got off easy this past weekend Chris!
> Dave and I will have to have a little chat about next years herf. Might have to consult your therapist also.........
> 
> PS: Speaking of therapist, I might have to consult one after that conversation around the fire pit last night!


Which conversation would that be? The Stevie Ray Vaughan incident? Cool_wh_ip? Or was I blessed to have missed something really disturbing...


----------



## Simplified

What a weekend! :tu

More thoughts to follow must sleep!


----------



## JohnnyKay5

next year.....


----------



## yayson

Jbailey said:


> Lost my camera and had to rely on my phone so I didn't take many photos, but the best one I got was from Sunday morning of my 90 ERDM Demi Tasse nub.


incredible!  damn good and tiny smoke, this is the smoke I got my record nub with as well

Klugs and Simplified, I look at the photos every year and it's clear you spend more on this get together than my annual cigar budget. I admire your generosity and hospitality a great deal.


----------



## M1903A1

Just got in from dinner; had a long and eventful trip back--I dropped a muffler just after crossing back into Indiana. Looks like a bolt loosened and dropped out of the suspension clamp. Thank God for Copperweld cable and tie wraps, and for giving me the idea to throw some basic tools into my trunk before the journey!

Three and a half days of an unbelievable grand time...thanks again to all who made it possible, in particular Dave, his family and their hospitality! :tu


----------



## NCRadioMan

I got in about 30 min ago and this weekend was the best weekend ever! Thank you so much Dave, Jane, Sam, the girls and everybody else that helped this be what it was. I can't express my gratitude enough for your hospitality and generosity. Also, mad props to the bunk room guys(DonJefe and ResIpsa) for quite nights. , the marathon ppp crew especially Jbailey, macms, hardcz w/Angela and M1903A1. Just imagine, a 12 hour epic ppp. It was great! Thanks to those that put in those sic smokes in the ppp Thursday. I still can't believe I got to smoke those. WOW! And to all you bastages that handed me some great smokes!

I am so glad I got to meet some of my old buddies like pnoon and icehog and gain many new friends. I have so much running through my head right now. It passed too damn fast.









That was crazy! :r It literally is ash on a stick. All the baccy was smoked up to have no nub at all!

Again, thank you Dave for the invite! I think I'll go out and have a cigar. :ss


----------



## ResIpsa

Home sweet home, safe and sound finally.

Many thoughts on another great time at the Shack, and all my thanks for Dave, Jane, Sam and the girls for all of their hospitality.

I'm exhausted, more to say in the am.


----------



## TMoneYNYY

ResIpsa said:


> Home sweet home, safe and sound finally.
> 
> Many thoughts on another great time at the Shack, and all my thanks for Dave, Jane, Sam and the girls for all of their hospitality.
> 
> I'm exhausted, more to say in the am.


:tpd:

I just arrived home, myself, and I really don't have many words that I can use to accurately describe the generosity and hospitality of all those displaced by such a large pack of gorillas. Dave, thanks again brother, it was (and still is) greatly appreciated!


----------



## TMoneYNYY

ambientboy said:


> Which conversation would that be? The Stevie Ray Vaughan incident? Cool_wh_ip? Or was I blessed to have missed something really disturbing...


You can't have pie without COOLWHHHHHHIP!!!!

I must also apologize to Bruce and company... I hope you understand that: Tanner = Not a Clapton Fan... Tanner + Vodka = Loud Non-Clapton Fan.:ss I do hope you enjoyed my Journey renditions, and Bruce... I hope we get to see P-Funk some day! Music is timeless, and I'm glad to have found someone else who rides the great starship in the sky!!!:chk


----------



## King James

Back and somewhat recovered thanks to a long night of sleep.... had another awesome Shack herf. Was great meeting some new faces and seeing some others again. The food, drinks, cigars and company were all fantastic. Looking forward to seeing all the pictures. Thanks to Dave, Sam, Jane and everyone else for a great shack herf.


----------



## Buckeye Jack

Dave and Jane, thanks again for the opening of the Shack to all of us and for all of your hospitality! Here's hoping for a fifth!!

It was great meeting all of the CS guys that I have never met before and it's always a pleasure to see the ones I know. Can't wait to do it again! :ss


----------



## Sancho

I cant thank you enough Dave and everyone else who brought this together, I am so glad I made it down even if only for thursday and part of friday... What a wild time it was. Thank you, and everyone else for making this possible!


----------



## macms

*Thank you Dave, Jane and family for your hospitality, warmth and welcome. And to Sam for your unselfish efforts to make this a grand event. It is rare that one will experience true unselfishness of those who give freely with no expectations or conditions. Dave is a man who truly understands that one must give it away to keep it.*

I met so many great guys that I won't try and name them for fear of leaving someone out. Over the years I've attended many conferences, meetings, etc. and the Shack herf is without a doubt the grandest, friendliest and most memorable gathering I've experienced.

We were men from all walks of life, young and old who gathered to share a common interest. The love of the leaf. As a newb, I was treated to a wealth of knowledge and opportunities to experience rare and eclectic cigars. However, it was the friendships, the complete and honest camaraderie of strangers that was unique and memorable.

As with most successful events, I believe the Shack will continue to grow and unlike these events, it will not lose it's character and intimacy because authentic and genuine men will guard it's legacy.

Thank you to all who welcomed and befriended my wife and myself.


----------



## Addiction

Thanks everyone for the best possible time I've ever had at a party. While Dave, Same and the family Klugman deserve special credit I truly believe what Dave said multiple times over the weekend, its the guests that make the party. And you guys helped make for one hell of a wang dang doodle.


----------



## Queen James

This weekend was a blast. It was great meeting everyone and being able to match up faces with names. Everyone was so friendly and just made the weekend that much more enjoyable. Special thanks to Dave & company for being the best hosts possible. Looking forward to next year for sure! Hopefully the King will extend the invite again 

"you're the a-rod of cornhole" said to Chad
"come on eileen" sean to tom right before he took food off of his plate...video to be posted later
crack recipe to be posted later as well.

Thanks again


----------



## icehog3

What can I say....truly one of the greatest weekends of my life.

Can't mention anything until I thank Dave, Jane, Hallie, Sam, Sarah and Lauren for all they did to make this an incredible weekend for all. Dave, you make friends feel like family, and I am humbled by your generousity and character.

I can't even begin to name all the wonderful friends I got to meet or to see again without beginning to miss you all already. The food, the drinks, the cigars were unbelievable...but nothing compared to the laughs and smiles you brought. I think this smile will be plastered on my face for weeks to come.

I will probably post some random thoughts and highlights today and tomorrow, but I wanted my first post to be a sincere "thank you" to everyone who was there and made the weekend what it was....Thank you.


----------



## DonJefe

"I have to take a leak. Anybody need something to drink?" Still laughing about that quote and so many more!!


----------



## pnoon

What an amazing event.

Many thanks to Dave, Jane, Sam, Hallie, Sarah, and Lauren. Your hospitality was off the charts. You made all of us feel comfortable and welcome.

I would be remiss if I did not extend a special thanks to Jane. In true Klugman fashion, she took such wonderful care of my wife, Nancy, and some of the other wives by giving them daily tours of Lakeside and Marblehead - seeing the sites and, of course, shopping. 

It was good to see old friends again and to make new ones. As you all know, it is not the cigars that make this weekend special - it is the people. So to each and every one of you, I sincerely thank you for making my weekend such a memorable event. 

It is difficult to touch on everything that made it so special. Those of you in attendance know exactly what I mean.


----------



## pnoon

DonJefe said:


> "I have to take a leak. Anybody need something to drink?" Still laughing about that quote and so many more!!


"Jefe, Check out the vein on this!" -mmblz


----------



## tireiron

Wow, what a great weekend. I don't think I am going to be able to smoke for a few days, after all of the great cigars that were consumed over the weekend. It was very nice to talk and smoke with everyone.

Dave, many thanks to you, your family, and everyone who helped out with the planning and hosting of this fine event. Looking forward to the next one.


----------



## clampdown

As said in here before, this was an amazing weekend and I had a fantastic time. Dave thanks for your hospitality, and to all those who laughed at the crack tent being set up and put up with Jackie and her driving skills. :ss We had a great weekend and I met some people that I know will be lifelong friends. However, I must say that I am now poorer. After she tried the 01 BBF, she put down her then favorite stick, PAM64 Principe and said that it wasnt good, and she liked the BBF better. :hn I guess its time for a second job.


----------



## icehog3

DonJefe said:


> "I have to take a leak. Anybody need something to drink?" Still laughing about that quote and so many more!!


It was an honest mistake....but glad no one took me up on it! :r

"I will not desecrate the Shack with my pedophile love".


----------



## DonJefe

icehog3 said:


> It was an honest mistake....but glad no one took me up on it! :r
> 
> "*I will not desecrate the Shack with my pedophile love*".


:r:r:r:r:r:r:r An instant classic!


----------



## Da Klugs

Some of my favorite memories at the shack are cemeted by sunsets. Having the opportunithy to sit with friends and watch an hour or so of a good one for multiple days in a row was special for me. Thanks Macms for the awsome pictures.










And....

Lil Mocha says thanks for all the snacks. She's trying to become the worlds first round dog and this weekend was a great leap forward. 










Now we need to see if Booker will post the pic of us "waving" to him on Saturday night.


----------



## CigarGal

I thought Peter was taller??


----------



## ForestPuma

Da Klugs said:


> Some of my favorite memories at the shack are cemeted by sunsets. Having the opportunithy to sit with friends and watch an hour or so of a good one for multiple days in a row was special for me.


The sunsets were absolutely gorgeous........the ppp's out at the end of the pier.........already can't wait for next year.


----------



## Tw3nty

To reiterate all of the previous statements, I can not express the amount of fun and generosity I experienced. 

Dave, you and your family are phenomenal hosts. I can't express the gratitude.


Everyone else at the shack was so kind and interesting. I felt welcome as a newbie and look forward to herfing with all of you again.


----------



## tireiron

clampdown said:


> As said in here before, this was an amazing weekend and I had a fantastic time. Dave thanks for your hospitality, and to all those who laughed at the crack tent being set up and put up with Jackie and her driving skills. :ss We had a great weekend and I met some people that I know will be lifelong friends. However, I must say that I am now poorer. After she tried the 01 BBF, she put down her then favorite stick, PAM64 Principe and said that it wasnt good, and she liked the BBF better. :hn I guess its time for a second job.


Damn those 01 BBF's. Enjoy the slide down the slope :ss:ss


----------



## Sandman

Beachcougar said:


> the ppp's out at the end of the pier.......


 shhh...............


----------



## ResIpsa

CigarGal said:


> I thought Peter was taller??


You must have seen a pic of him standing next to Dustin........a kind of trick photography


----------



## tireiron

Sandman said:


> shhh...............


What PPP on the end of the pier??? :dr


----------



## DavenportESQ

Thanks to the Klugmans for a special weekend. It was a phenominal experiance to meet and put all the names to the faces. I had a blast and it was well worth every minute of the 11 hr drive. I can't wait to do it again.

Thanks!


----------



## Addiction

And for those who said I couldn't do it, I'm now about 10 days into my no buying for 30 days pin, sooooo close.


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl

tireiron said:


> What PPP on the end of the pier??? :dr


i don't know what you are talking about? :tu

big thanks to da klugs for letting us all feel like we live there. i had a blast and smoked some *ok* cigars  (1994,1492,dunhill cabinetta,dunhill mojito,dunhill estupendo,dunhill varadero,davi 5,000,davi #1,davi latour,1905 partagas,2000 festival mareva,cohiba sublime,cohiba dc,punch ninfa,2000 millenium cohiba,h.upman naturals,cubatobacco 25th,90's cohiba sig 2,90's cohiba lanceros,60's ramone allones and a crap load of stogies from the 70's and 80's). the weather couldn't have been better. i am glad to have met all of you in person and it was definately worth the 9 1/2 hour drive there and the 10 hour drive back! i can't wait for next year!! i'll post some of the pic's i took a little later.

now it's time to recover!!!!


----------



## M1903A1

tireiron said:


> What PPP on the end of the pier??? :dr


If it's the one I'm thinking of, it involved a lot of big, old sticks and a couple of current ones that were :tg in comparison!

(You can probably guess which of the above I provided.)


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Da Klugs said:


> Now we need to see if Booker will post the pic of us "waving" to him on Saturday night.


I'm posting from my ph but will have them up if not 2nite tomorrow morning. 
4every1else Dave have a very strange way of saying Hello, and he got the rest of the crew to wave there ????? @ me lol. I'll check n later


----------



## Da Klugs

Props to Resipsa (Vic) for keeping me awake Sat and Sunday night. We might have to name the concoction ....

The Shacker

4 shots of Expresso
2-3 shots of Coffee
2-3 creams
3 splendas
A bit of foamed milk

Made the 4am beddie by seem to come by in a blink. :tu


----------



## hardcz

That you so much Dave, Jane, Sam, Lauren, Hallie, and Sarah for everything you all did to make this weekend special for everyone. Your tireless efforts, and late night steak sammiches will be remembered. It's hard to put into words everything i'd like to say, so thank you will have to do for now.

It was wonderful to meet everyone and the new experiences from corn hole, to flying sideways and doing flips off a jetski, to watching Bruce smoke his 3rd cigar of the year. This was amazing and something I hope will continue on as a tradition for many years to come. I'll be posting pictures and more stories to come, but now I've some healing to do.... wonder how long till my taste buds grow back...


----------



## Puffy69

Just when you thought the Shack couldnt get any better Dave goes and throws the best herf ever..I have to say. Dawnie and I thank you much for all that you do. Jane is so awesome, very hospitable and the girls busted ass for us..Tell Sara thanks again for hooking us up with late night snacks and drinks..Sam, what can I say, Im envious that Dave has such a great partner and friend. Your spot on brother and I think the majority liked your new recipe better. I did. It was great seeing all my old brothers and meeting new. We were blessed with perfect weather and I have to say my most memorable moment smoking The Cigar and watching the most beautiful sunset with my friends did it for me. Thanks again to The Klugman Family and friends.


----------



## ResIpsa

Da Klugs said:


> Props to Resipsa (Vic) for keeping me awake Sat and Sunday night. We might have to name the concoction ....
> 
> The Shacker
> 
> 4 shots of Expresso
> 2-3 shots of Coffee
> 2-3 creams
> 3 splendas
> A bit of foamed milk
> 
> Made the 4am beddie by seem to come by in a blink. :tu


My pleasure Dave

Least I could do for all you do. I had a feeling when I heard your recipe you'd be pretty caffinated:chk


----------



## dayplanner

Thanks again Dave and everyone that was involved!

I had a blast and really enjoyed putting faces to names, and meeting up with some old friends. Will be in Thursday for next year's shack!


----------



## replicant_argent

Da Klugs said:


> Props to Resipsa (Vic) for keeping me awake Sat and Sunday night. We might have to name the concoction ....
> 
> The Shacker
> 
> 4 shots of Expresso
> 2-3 shots of Coffee
> 2-3 creams
> 3 splendas
> A bit of foamed milk
> 
> Made the 4am beddie by seem to come by in a blink. :tu


Better not let Moo see your recipe... he gets twitchy enough...



Sounds like a phenomenal herf, Dave.


----------



## Jbailey

You looked pretty good after that drink Dave.

Wish you could have made it Pete.


----------



## M1903A1

hardcz said:


> now I've some healing to do.... wonder how long till my taste buds grow back...


Same here...I was able to taste this morning's tea, so that's a good sign!! :r


----------



## Jbailey

M1903A1 said:


> Same here...I was able to taste this morning's tea, so that's a good sign!! :r


enjoying a 02 LGC Medaille d'or No.2 right now and I can taste it so thats good news.


----------



## Coach

well i'll pile on with the kudos to the Klug's family and Sam,can't forget the GIRLS TOO!!!!. This was my 2nd Shack and it only gets better. Seeing old friends and meeting new ones,discussing everthing and anything with all.
I cannot thank the SC Crew for cooking breakfast Sun morn, my "special night-time" gift to IceHog.....oh yeah i'm gonna patent the slogan.:r:r

Great photo's posted and yes the sunset Sat was AWESOME.......HELL even Booker made it in for his 3 hr hello......[btw you wife is a sweetheart and it was a pleasure to talk with her]. For those whom traveled far....glad to hear you made it home[Dawn please do what you said you would..janes with me on this too],Pnoon has a new occupation in SoCal....he's the new Maint Supervisor @ The DECK.

To the rest,Tom[PB],Baron.Todd,Vic,SC Crew,and others too many to remember.......GREAT SEEING YOU AGAIN.

also CONGRATS to the NEW Corn Hole Champs too

SHACK HERF V AUG 2009
:chk:ss:chk:ss:ss


----------



## ambientboy

Beachcougar said:


> .......the ppp's out at the end of the pier....


Someone said 'Hey, we can smoke those water snakes right?'
someone else replied, 'sure! why not?'

I think that's what they were talking about....

And screw recouping, I want another one of those Davidoff ERDM's!!!


----------



## dayplanner

Thank you Dave, Sam, Jane, the girls, and all the contributors for your unprecedented show of generosity and kindness. It was so great to see old friends and to meet new ones. I’ve not forgotten the promise I made to Jane and Coach, I’ll let you know the outcome. Thank you Tom for the shirt, I’ll wear it with pride.  And to Vic and Jeff, thanks for the great espresso!


----------



## cre8v1

Wow! Thanks to Dave and family for opening their place up to us yet again. Words can't express how much we appreciate what you do. I know it can't be easy to plan a kick a$$ herf year in and year out but you do it and it is always a blast! Special thanks to all the guys/gals that helped with the set-up, cooking, and cleaning... great job as always. It was great to see old friends again and meet some new faces... as great as the cigars are it's the people that make this so special. Until next time! :ss


----------



## BobbyRitz

Thanks to Dave and his family for opening their doors to us.

This was my first Shack Herf and the best herf I've been to hands down. Dave, it's difficult to find many people who are as generous. Add AllanB and GTS and something EPIC usually follows. 

It was good to finally many of the Brothers I hadn't met to date.

Jane and the Staff - thank you for being such gracious hosts.

To those who cooked, brewed coffee and made this feel more like a vacation than a herf - THANK YOU!

Pics to follow.

Best,

Rob


----------



## Coach

Old sailor we missed you, hope your feeling better.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

*Quick Question*

Im trying to attach my pic's to the thread but it's giving me a error message. Is there anyother way I can get the pic's on the thread???


----------



## Josh Pip

HUGE THANKS to Dave, Jane, Sam and the girls!!!!:tu Shack Herf was 
unbelievable!

This is my very first post on this site. I am a complete newbie to the cigar scene. SteelheaderDU told me it would be a learning experience. What an understatement! Everyone was more then happy to answer any of my stupid questions. Many thanks to ALL!

I am hooked! I made my first purchase of two boxes today.

Thanks again,

Pip


----------



## seagarsmoker

Sorry folks that I could not make it. 

I left for work Thursday, car packed (well, mostly just old stinky cigars) for the trip and got food poisoning at work. 
So I went home and thought if I felt better Friday morning I would still drive up (11 hrs from here). Woke up at 4:00am and still felt like crud - so no way I could handle the trip. Actually I went to work today, but still am not back to normal.

Very teed off this happened. First time in like 3 years I've been sick.

I know I missed a great time and hopefully Dave will have another one next year.


----------



## Coach

seagarsmoker said:


> Sorry folks that I could not make it.
> 
> I left for work Thursday, car packed (well, mostly just old stinky cigars) for the trip and got food poisoning at work.
> So I went home and thought if I felt better Friday morning I would still drive up (11 hrs from here). Woke up at 4:00am and still felt like crud - so no way I could handle the trip. Actually I went to work today, but still am not back to normal.
> 
> Very teed off this happened. First time in like 3 years I've been sick.
> 
> I know I missed a great time and hopefully Dave will have another one next year.


missed you too Jody, see ya next year.


----------



## icehog3

Some random thoughts....

Friday night, Dave, Jefe and I (the last 3 that have made all four Shack Herfs)smoked Partagas 898 Varnished from '98 that came from the box we smoked at Shack Herf I. Smoked them through one of the most beautiful sunsets I have ever witnessed, with 2 of my very best friends. It is a sunset I will not soon forget.

Meeting the Gorilla who, of all the new attendees, I have been friends with the longest without ever meeting in person....Greg (NcRadioMan), it was a pleasure...

I already had deep respect for Fred (macms) for all he does for CS and the Troops....that respect is doubled after meeting the man himself.

Sam is the hardest working Gorilla in the Jungle, and one of the best people you will ever meet...thank you Sam, and this years' steak marinade was the best ever....Kudos to you and to Freddy for some awesome grilling. 

I couldn't have had a better traveling companion than Julian...thanks for making the 5 hour ride seem like 5 minutes.

Allan continues to find a new Partagas for me each time we herf, and this herf was no exception...thank you Allan for your generousity and friendship.

The Mod Gurkha / Nub P-P-P was great....it did nothing but reinforce my opinion of these cigars, in fact the Gurkha Legend was among the most vile cigars I have ever tried...see the "choking" pic earlier in this thread for reinforcement.

The food was unbelivable all herf long (see that steak comment), and Dave outdid himself with the BBQ....class and down-home eating all in one. Jim (King James) brats were another highlight, as was the breakfast cooked by Stewart, Chad, Brad and Dave with food provided by Randy. Raisin (Mike)'s bacon is the best I have ever had. Bruce's wife Sandy sent her delicious brownies that are dense and decadent enough to need their own zip code. 

Lowell, Mel, Bob, Dave as well as the whole Dayton Crew had me in stitches Saturday night, as did others on Friday when they sikked drunk Sean on me with "C'mon Eileen" and half eaten peanut butter cups. 

Does anybody have a smile that lights up a herf like Todd's? 

Mocha only likes me when I am dropping pieces of steak, ribs or brownies. 

Two-ton golf-cart rides are dangerous for everyone. 

I need to buy a Dairy Dock and put it within driving distance of home.

4 hours with Booker is better than 4 days with most...glad you made it, My Brother. 

Smoked with so many great old Shack Herf Alumni....Bruce, Peter, Eric, Vic, Tom, Chris, Dave, my Man Jeremy, Dawnie, Leslie, Ray, Dan, John, Marc, etc, etc....and met so many great new people...Gary, Bryan, Brian, Dan, Brad, Rob, Tanner, Dan, Matt, Josh, Tim, Greg, Jeremy, Jay, Joey, Rob, Greg, Jason, Dave and others....and saw so many old friends attending their first Shack like Samantha, Dan, Deem, Scott, Rob, Chris, Jack and so many great people, just overwhelmed by the great people we have in the Jungle. 

So many friends old and new gifted me with cigars, liquor, shirts...I thank you all...but your gifts of laughter were the best of all.


----------



## ToddziLLa

icehog3 said:


> Does anybody have a smile that lights up a herf like Todd's?


Aww shucks Tom. 



icehog3 said:


> Two-ton golf-cart rides are dangerous for everyone.


:r :r

It was nice meeting Bruce and Ronnie's love-child as well. I dubbed him Bronggoy! Jeremy, it was nice meeting you my friend.


----------



## Puffy69

icehog3 said:


> Some random thoughts....
> 
> Friday night, Dave, Jefe and I (the last 3 that have made all four Shack Herfs)smoked Partagas 898 Varnished from '98 that came from the box we smoked at Shack Herf I. Smoked them through one of the most beautiful sunsets I have ever witnessed, with 2 of my very best friends. It is a sunset I will not soon forget.
> 
> Meeting the Gorilla who, of all the new attendees, I have been friends with the longest without ever meeting in person....*Greg (NcRadioMan), it was a pleasure...**was awesome meeting you finally*
> 
> I already had deep respect for *Fred (macms)* for all he does for CS and the Troops....that respect is doubled after meeting the man himself.
> *Fred, thanks for taking all those pics and wsa great meeting you.*
> 
> Sam is the hardest working Gorilla in the Jungle, and one of the best people you will ever meet...thank you Sam, and this years' steak marinade was the best ever....Kudos to you and to Freddy for some awesome grilling.
> *IT was my pleasure..but that was all Sam..He hooks it up..*
> 
> I couldn't have had a better traveling companion than Julian...thanks for making the 5 hour ride seem like 5 minutes.
> *Did he mumble alot? LoL..Great playing Golf with you bro..*
> 
> Allan continues to find a new Partagas for me each time we herf, and this herf was no exception...thank you Allan for your generousity and friendship.
> 
> *The Mod Gurkha / Nub P-P-P was great....it did nothing but reinforce my opinion of these cigars, in fact the Gurkha Legend was among the most vile cigars I have ever tried...see the "choking" pic earlier in this thread for reinforcement.
> *
> *Yeah..I told you..LoL*
> The food was unbelivable all herf long (see that steak comment), and Dave outdid himself with the BBQ....class and down-home eating all in one. Jim (King James) brats were another highlight, as was the breakfast cooked by Stewart, Chad, Brad and Dave with food provided by Randy. *Raisin (Mike)'s bacon is the best I have ever had. Bruce's wife Sandy sent her delicious brownies that are dense and decadent enough to need their own zip code.
> *
> *Where was I when the Bacon went down? Sandys brownies did rock..*
> Lowell, Mel, Bob, Dave as well as the whole Dayton Crew had me in stitches Saturday night, as did others on Friday when they sikked drunk Sean on me with "C'mon Eileen" and half eaten peanut butter cups.
> 
> Does anybody have a smile that lights up a herf like Todd's?
> 
> Mocha only likes me when I am dropping pieces of steak, ribs or brownies.
> 
> Two-ton golf-cart rides are dangerous for everyone.
> 
> I need to buy a Dairy Dock and put it within driving distance of home.
> 
> 4 hours with Booker is better than 4 days with most...glad you made it, My Brother.
> 
> Smoked with so many great old Shack Herf Alumni....Bruce, Peter, Eric, Vic, Tom, Chris, Dave, my Man Jeremy, Dawnie, Leslie, Ray, Dan, John, Marc, etc, etc....and met so many great new people...Gary, Bryan, Brian, Dan, Brad, Rob, Tanner, Dan, Matt, Josh, Tim, Greg, Jeremy, Jay, Joey, Rob, Greg, Jason, Dave and others....and saw so many old friends attending their first Shack like Samantha, Dan, Deem, Scott, Rob, Chris, Jack and so many great people, just overwhelmed by the great people we have in the Jungle.
> 
> So many friends old and new gifted me with cigars, liquor, shirts...I thank you all...but your gifts of laughter were the best of all.


Man..it was great herfin with you again Tom..i will never smack you in the chest again..you always hit harder..had to get xrays done because i had a cracked sternum or something..:r


----------



## DETROITPHA357

icehog3 said:


> Some random thoughts....
> 4 hours with Booker is better than 4 days with most...glad you made it, My Brother.


Tom the pleasure was truly mine. Everytime is better then the last.:tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Tom the pleasure was truly mine. Everytime is better then the last.:tu


PS: Im waiting for my chance to use that I have to use the bathroom, do anyone need anything to drink:r:r:r:r

That was right on time:r:r:r


----------



## Puffy69

ToddziLLa said:


> Aww shucks Tom.
> 
> :r :r
> 
> *It was nice meeting Bruce and Ronnie's love-child as well. I dubbed him Bronggoy! Jeremy, it was nice meeting you my friend. *


yeah.Dawnie wants to introduce him to Ashton.he's a good guy and it was great meeting him but he dont get to meet her..only non-smokers..LoL


----------



## Da Klugs

Rock Star said:


> Man..it was great herfin with you again Tom..i will never smack you in the chest again..you always hit harder..had to get xrays done because i had a cracked sternum or something..:r


I always head butt him. It's the only part of my body that is harder than his chest... except when Eric, Alan or Bruce open a Hallie that is.


----------



## Old Sailor

Damn sorry I had to miss this year, I know we missed a great time.


----------



## Guest

I had been looking forward to this herf for a year now (since the last one), and it did not disappoint.

Putting aside for a moment the incredible smokes, drinks, food, scenery, etc..., what made this herf pop were the fantastic people. Catching up with old friends and meeting some new ones, sitting around shooting the sh*t, being able to walk around and find a table of buddies to sit down with and joining right in with the conversation. With people of this caliber, this herf would have been a great time anywhere. When you add in crazy cigars, drinks, food and an unbelievably gorgeous setting however, you have Shack Herf.

Truly feeling at home at another person's house is an amazing thing, and a testament to the generosity and friendliness of Dave and his family. Thank you thank you thank you for allowing me to be a part of this Dave, it means the world to me.


----------



## ir13

Had an absolute blast this weekend and cant wait until next year.

Thanks to Dave & Family, and the girls for everything this weekend.

Met alot of new people and made a lot of new friends, along with some epic PPP action and the sunsets, i dont think ive had a better weekend ever.


----------



## GoodFella

this was the best time i have had since i have been on CS. thanks a ton dave for every thing u did. it was a blast getting to meet every one. the food was perfect and i was never hungry (thats rare for me). smoke tons of good cigars that i would never have smoke with out going to the shack. i cant wait for the next herf.


----------



## JPH

DAMN fine shack....

Dave, thanks for everything...there is NOTHING like the shack...

Lots of good memories .... smoked some super good sticks....

Played some MIGHTY fine cornhole with The Dark Lord...Next year.....oh man....watch out .....and thanks for the fine cigars Bruce...my God sir they were good.

Special thanks to Sara and Lauren and Jane for taking good care of us.

Vic thanks for driving, Tmoney thanks for making the trip more enjoyable..we had some good laughs on the way home...

peace for now


----------



## Hogwild

Had a great time! I should have had a few less drinks though as alcohol and remembering people's names are not a good combination for me. Thanks Dave for your over the top generosity!

Randy


----------



## BobbyRitz

A few pictures:

Stewart AKA Tech Ninja - Cornhole Champ - Mojito Master










Freddy (Rockstar)










Chris (Red Baron) and Bryan (Addiction)










Jeremy (jkim05) Dan (dandee) and Tom (icehog3)










Jason (Beachcougar)










Dave and company










Deem (Socalsmoker) and Rob (RenoB)


----------



## BobbyRitz

Sunset on Friday










BBQ!!!!










Freddy gives it the seal of approval










Mike (raisin) Eric (cabinetsticker) Deem (Socalsmoker)










The Dayton Crew










The Champs!!!!



















Final sunset


----------



## ForestPuma

BobbyRitz said:


> Jason (Beachcougar)


:r:r Rocking the Cob!!!

I hate you Rob!


----------



## DonJefe

Beachcougar said:


> :r:r Rocking the Cob!!!
> 
> I hate you Rob!


Damn, forgot to get my Oust fan!


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Lets see if this works.

This is how DaKlugs and his crew say hello?????

http://i514.photobucket.com/albums/t349/detroitpha357/IMG_0347-1.jpg


----------



## CBI_2

Thanks for all the pics and posts everyone. Makes me want to make sure I can arrange the $ and time to make it next year. :tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357




----------



## icehog3

Rock Star said:


> Man..it was great herfin with you again Tom..i will never smack you in the chest again..you always hit harder..had to get xrays done because i had a cracked sternum or something..:r


Tell me you are kidding, Brother! I felt like crap after I did that, I was just trying for a lil slap like you gave me....too much Patron, me thinks! Love you Bro.



Da Klugs said:


> I always head butt him. It's the only part of my body that is harder than his chest... *except when Eric, Alan or Bruce open a Hallie that is. *


 True dat, Dave.......B-O-I-I-I-I-N-G!!!! :r



BobbyRitz said:


> Freddy (Rockstar)


That shirt is classic Freddy! Please!!!!


----------



## Puffy69

Great pics fellas..Well after that brutal 18hour drive home..Steve and I need a quick post SHIV smoke..Going through withdraws as usual every year it happens..


icehog3 said:


> Tell me you are kidding, Brother! I felt like crap after I did that, I was just trying for a lil slap like you gave me....too much Patron, me thinks! Love you Bro.
> 
> True dat, Dave.......B-O-I-I-I-I-N-G!!!! :r
> 
> That shirt is classic Freddy! Please!!!!


no..im fine..you just knocked the wind out of me..i recovered easily..BUT i deserved it..I was fkin with you too much probably..Too much of everything ya know..Got some liquid courage in me and thought I could slap ya around a little and get away with it..:r


----------



## DETROITPHA357




----------



## DETROITPHA357




----------



## icehog3

Rock Star said:


> no..im fine..you just knocked the wind out of me..i recovered easily..BUT i deserved it..I was fkin with you too much probably..Too much of everything ya know..Got some liquid courage in me and thought I could slap ya around a little and get away with it..:r


You can "biatch" slap me around anytime, My Brother! :r


----------



## OpusXtasy

Still enough mint left for lots more Mojitos!:r

OX


----------



## icehog3

OpusXtasy said:


> Still enough mint left for lots more Mojitos!:r
> 
> OX


Shall we do it all again this weekend?

Just kidding, Dave....I think a 362 day rest between any potential Shack Herfs is more then earned. :tu


----------



## OpusXtasy

icehog3 said:


> Shall we do it all again this weekend?
> 
> Just kidding, Dave....I think a 362 day rest between any potential Shack Herfs is more then earned. :tu


Hey, I was counting on 361?!?!!?!?

OX


----------



## icehog3

OpusXtasy said:


> Hey, I was counting on 361?!?!!?!?
> 
> OX


I was wishing on 4, Gary.  :r


----------



## Da Klugs

OpusXtasy said:


> Still enough mint left for lots more Mojitos!:r
> 
> OX


Yours were quite excellent!!! As good an example as there is as to why the herf is come one come all you be Mojito master. We accumulate more good folks each year that add to the experience for everyone. :tu


----------



## dayplanner

OpusXtasy said:


> Still enough mint left for lots more Mojitos!:r
> 
> OX


Damn! When I tried to make some Saturday afternoon, there wasn't much usable leaf left on the table. I was able to get four made, however.


----------



## tedrodgerscpa

BobbyRitz said:


> The Dayton Crew
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Champs!!!!


Them boys ain't from Dayton!

Looks like (most of) the PalmettoStateHerfCrew to me! Regret is a nasty feeling for those who couldn't make the trip...

Congrats, tech-ninja and spooble, for bringing the cornhole trophy to the Palmetto State.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Dave did u get the emails?

Is these enough pic's for ya:tu


----------



## M1903A1

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Lets see if this works.
> 
> This is how DaKlugs and his crew say hello?????
> 
> http://i514.photobucket.com/albums/t349/detroitpha357/IMG_0347-1.jpg


No, they're saying "We're #1"! :ss

(Which they are....)


----------



## rhythm11

Da Klugs thank you for your very humbling generosity, and to your wife for putting up with us.

I met some wonderful people that really made this a special weekend.


----------



## stinkie

i would like to say thank you to dave and all the family for the wonderful time at the shack herf. food and hospitality were out of this world. got to meet and talk to so many people that it's hard to name them all.sorry i had to leave early but found out today fighting bronchitus. and didnt want to hack up a lung on such a great party. all will be well soon will be posting picutres soon again thank you all for such a great time . hope i can make again next year.



stinkie:ss


----------



## Da Klugs

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Dave did u get the emails?
> 
> Is these enough pic's for ya:tu


The 39 MB email keeps truncating at 9mb and starting over.... 10 times so far!!!

I've been Bookered. 

The geeks will fix it tomorrow so no worries.

Got 2 of them though.

Booker was nice and took a picture of the Saturday night cooking crew enjoying their tip cigars on the pier during the sunset. Bruce with a 25th, me with a 1994 Freddy and Sam with 1492's. The job don't pay anything but the tips are great.  Who knew Allan and Eric liked Flank steak that much.:tu










Then Booker asked us to wave and...... well.... he got better smiles, a true camera pro.


----------



## dayplanner




----------



## Puffy69

Da Klugs said:


> The 39 MB email keeps truncating at 9mb and starting over.... 10 times so far!!!
> 
> I've been Bookered.
> 
> The geeks will fix it tomorrow so no worries.
> 
> Got 2 of them though.
> 
> *Booker was nice and took a picture of the Saturday night cooking crew enjoying their tip cigars on the pier during the sunset. Bruce with a 25th, me with a 1994 Freddy and Sam with 1492's. The job don't pay anything but the tips are great.  Who knew Allan and Eric liked Flank steak that much.:tu*


Been in the resturaunt business for many years and I have to say that was the best tip ever.LoL.Made my Best cigar memory. Perfect sunset with a perfect cigar..Dont know how to thank you for that.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Da Klugs said:


> The 39 MB email keeps truncating at 9mb and starting over.... 10 times so far!!!
> 
> I've been Bookered.
> 
> The geeks will fix it tomorrow so no worries.
> 
> Got 2 of them though.
> 
> Booker was nice and took a picture of the Saturday night cooking crew enjoying their tip cigars on the pier during the sunset. Bruce with a 25th, me with a 1994 Freddy and Sam with 1492's. The job don't pay anything but the tips are great.  Who knew Allan and Eric liked Flank steak that much.:tu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then Booker asked us to wave and...... well.... he got better smiles, a true camera pro.


Yeah nice way2say hi2the black guy Dave  & no I wasn't going2steal your radio (yall had2b there).

My job is done, now its time4leslie2getted BOOKERED LOL.


----------



## icehog3

mrs. Rock Star said:


>


----------



## vstrommark

icehog3 said:


> :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d


This is Tom stuttering? :tu :r:r:r


----------



## icehog3

vstrommark said:


> This is Tom stuttering? :tu :r:r:r


All capitals and the smilies didn't work, came out as small "d"s, so I used the tamer ones.

Dawnie has on a shirt from my hometown!


----------



## BobbyRitz

tedrodgerscpa said:


> Them boys ain't from Dayton!
> 
> Looks like (most of) the PalmettoStateHerfCrew to me! Regret is a nasty feeling for those who couldn't make the trip...
> 
> Congrats, tech-ninja and spooble, for bringing the cornhole trophy to the Palmetto State.


You are correct! I should have known that from looking that most of their shirts, no?

I took some notes to accompany the pics I snapped and got a little mixed up. 

My apologies, gentlemen.


----------



## One Lonely Smoker

WHAMMO! It isn't just a great name for a frisbee, it's my reaction to my first ever herf, not my first SHACK HERF, just my first herf. Sorry to all that I had to go so early, once I found out the relatives were not going to let me leave to attend Sunday, maybe I should have stayed later for Saturday, but nothing can detract from the fun I had and the impression it made on me. DAVE, you get special mention later, but thanks, you made me feel welcome and very happy I came. I owe you. SAM, nothing is better than starting a day turning over your meat, and getting paid in cigars. Class act and a hell of a nice guy for befriending me. ALL the herfers, great to get a chance to meet all I did, thanks for the trading opp's and the great conversation. DAMN is all I can say about the last week. I am not leaving the house for a month.


----------



## One Lonely Smoker

HEY, somebosy get that AHOLE out of my chair!!:r Well, Dave's chair now.


----------



## Buckeye Jack

seagarsmoker said:


> Sorry folks that I could not make it.
> 
> I left for work Thursday, car packed (well, mostly just old stinky cigars) for the trip and got food poisoning at work.
> So I went home and thought if I felt better Friday morning I would still drive up (11 hrs from here). Woke up at 4:00am and still felt like crud - so no way I could handle the trip. Actually I went to work today, but still am not back to normal.
> 
> Very teed off this happened. First time in like 3 years I've been sick.
> 
> I know I missed a great time and hopefully Dave will have another one next year.


You were missed Jody...especially with no more LOL.....


----------



## hardcz

BobbyRitz said:


> The Dayton Crew


It was an honor to meet you guys, I'm hoping to come down there in the next year to herf with you all, many offers I'm going to have to take up.


----------



## jkim05

This was a mind-blowing herf, and I gotta thank Chris (Redbaron) for making me go. It really was all about the brotherhood.

Mad props and gratitude to Dave, Jane and family, Sam, Sara and Lauren and everyone else who helped to make Shack IV all that is was.

I've had a lot of people ask me how it was and if it met all of my expectations and my answer has been, "Yes, yes and so much more." I have never been anywhere else on earth where people from all walks of life, all different backgrounds can get together and experience such a level of openness and acceptance. Thanks to everyone who showed up because you really made this herf for me. The amazing cigars, the gorgeous weather and setting only added to the mystique. I can truly see why this herf is held in such high regard by all that attend. Thanks for letting me take part.

It was really great catching up with old friends and meeting new ones, there's too many to list, but you know who you are and you know I love you all. Once again Dave, thanks for the legendary herf and providing the opportunity for all of this to take place.



ToddziLLa said:


> Aww shucks Tom.
> 
> :r :r
> 
> It was nice meeting Bruce and Ronnie's love-child as well. I dubbed him Bronggoy! Jeremy, it was nice meeting you my friend.


It was nice to meet you to Todd, it's always great for me to meet someone who's into camera's and wedding photography too.



Rock Star said:


> yeah.Dawnie wants to introduce him to Ashton.he's a good guy and it was great meeting him but he dont get to meet her..only non-smokers..LoL


Yeah, I was scared to say anything...Great meeting you and Dawnie, I'll definitely be heading down to VA Beach at least once this year for sure. Thanks for the steaks Freddy, and thanks Dawnie for watching the Olympics with me.



cabinetsticker said:


> I had been looking forward to this herf for a year now (since the last one), and it did not disappoint.
> 
> Putting aside for a moment the incredible smokes, drinks, food, scenery, etc..., what made this herf pop were the fantastic people. Catching up with old friends and meeting some new ones, sitting around shooting the sh*t, being able to walk around and find a table of buddies to sit down with and joining right in with the conversation. With people of this caliber, this herf would have been a great time anywhere. When you add in crazy cigars, drinks, food and an unbelievably gorgeous setting however, you have Shack Herf.
> 
> Truly feeling at home at another person's house is an amazing thing, and a testament to the generosity and friendliness of Dave and his family. Thank you thank you thank you for allowing me to be a part of this Dave, it means the world to me.


Just had to bump this because Eric said what I wish I could have said. Damn lawyers...


----------



## Puffy69

*Couple of pics I took*









*My brutha from anutha mutha*









*The Brains behind the Operation:r*









*When in doubt, Mumble...*









*Livin the Life Styles of the Rich and Famous.*









*Allan sharing what a real cigar taste like :r*


----------



## Puffy69

*Herfin it up*









*Dave even baked us a cake this year*









*and made us cool herf bags*









*Rob says, "it just dont get no better than this"*









*The Sunset of all Sunsets*


----------



## cre8v1

BobbyRitz said:


> You are correct! I should have known that from looking that most of their shirts, no?
> 
> I took some notes to accompany the pics I snapped and got a little mixed up.
> 
> My apologies, gentlemen.


Thanks for taking the photos, bro! Hell, with that many people it can be a bit confusing, right? We appreciate you taking the time to hook us up with a kodak moment. :tu


----------



## Da Klugs

So I finally caught up on some sleep. Herfs are hard on old guys. 

Thanks from Jane and I to everyone who attended. Good parties are made from good partiers and... you folks can party.

When I first joined CS herfs were a mystery to me. Pretty much a solitary smoker or at most smoking with my local friends. The concept of traveling to a far away place to smoke cigars with people I had never met in person was.. well it was interesting. Interesting is the term my sisters and I used to describe many of the new dish's my mother served to prevent hurt feelings. :r

The shack was the first herf I ever attended 4 years ago. Pretty nervous until folks showed up. Then.. Oh it's a party. I do party, no problems.

To me, life is all about intersecting circles. We exist in ours and those that are within ours draw us into thiers who's participants draw you into another... etc. In the old days in business they called it the good old boy network. Herfs are no different. Folks from a particular geography drive up together and tend to hang out. SC, Dayton, Columbus, Jersey, Chicago, Cleveland etc represented this year. Specific to our passion for cigars there are many layers of overlapping circles. The poo stick boys, custom rollers, traders, noobs, fog's, past intersectors from previous herfs, etc. Coffee and Custom drink makers overlay circles across groups as well. We add a few at the shack.. the cornholers (Out on context horror for non-attendies), Snake wranglers, fire people, pier people, tent people, Scooter dudes, cart riders etc etc. It's a cool melting pot of friendly folks all of whom have something to contribute to the enjoyment of all.

Having the opportunity to meet in person so many that, absent a herf, would remain "cyber acquaintances" is why we herf. It's the reason there have been 4 of these for me. I describe it as the "Seinfeld herf" in that it's not really about anything except brotherhood and lowering our collective blood pressure for a few days. Well maybe cornholing and eating. :r 

We spend alot of time at the lake and to us it represents a place that congregates our many diverse friends and family during the summer months. Adding the circle of cigar brothers and sisters with a herf has been a wonderful addition to our lives not just at the herf but the interesting things that happen every day. It's impossible to describe how much it means to us other than to say...

Thanks for coming,

Hope to see ya next year.

And.. I think I need a new cornhole partner. Mine seemed a bit "off" this year.  (Mad props to my partner and friend Sam.. without whom this would never happen).


----------



## hamncheese

Da Klugs said:


> .. the cornholers (Out of context horror for non-attendies),


This one is no better, you know...



Da Klugs said:


> The poo stick boys


:r Dave, you've heard it a million times, but it needs to be said at least a million more... Thanks.


----------



## Kyle Hunter

Da Klugs said:


> . . .
> Thanks for coming,
> 
> Hope to see ya next year.
> . . .


Thank-you so much for hosting what was my first herf experience and the highlight of my summer. And thank-you to everyone else that came to make the experience what it was. I am already excited for next year.


----------



## clampdown

Some lifelong friends made that weekend.


----------



## Cubatobaco

I arrived on Thursday, the 14th, after a long trip from VA with a slight detour to DE to scoop up Redbaron. I was feeling anxious as we crossed the causeway and was so glad to be back at Shack.

Seeing all of the guys again was great. I think Tom covered most of them in his post. The food, camaraderie, and, of course, the cigars, were fabulous. Chris took the words out of mouth on Sunday before we left when he said, "I hate leaving here". There are not many places you can go nowadays, with the abundance and diversity of people like we have Shack, and feel completely comfortable around everyone. I met even more people this year and will continue to stay in touch. 

Of course you always have some incidences at Shack where you may be the the butt of a joke the following day or the rest of the weekend. This goes for me as well. I had too much to drink on Thursday, poor Jackie (Clampdown's GF) ran into Deems rental with the scooter, and, of course, we have Sean...enough said. My dreams of being the cornhole champion were shattered by a devastating shutout in the first round. I would like to thank my partner Steve R for trying to shoot jumpers with the bags...Kobe!!  Maybe next year.

Dave, I would like to thank you and your family for a wonderful weekend. You really are a generous and phenomenal host. I will surely miss the Shack, but the next one will be here before you know it. It was great to see all of you guys and gals. Until next year...:ss


----------



## Zorro

Sorry I could not make it this year I hope my package arrived in time for the Herf!


----------



## Buckeye Jack

Zorro said:


> Sorry I could not make it this year I hope my package arrived in time for the Herf!


:r :r


----------



## rhythm11

Zorro said:


> Sorry I could not make it this year I hope my package arrived in time for the Herf!


So you sent the dipping dots?:w


----------



## zemekone

this pict is crazy! dawnie looks just like ashton! uncanny!

btw looks like you guys had a good time :r


----------



## NCRadioMan

zemekone said:


> btw looks like you guys had a good time :r


The only thing that was missing was YOU, G!


----------



## zemekone

NCRadioMan said:


> The only thing that was missing was YOU, G!


im pretty sure no one missed me...


----------



## NCRadioMan

zemekone said:


> im pretty sure no one missed me...


Well, I know of at least one person that would really like to meet ya.


----------



## ResIpsa

zemekone said:


> im pretty sure no one missed me...


Bitch, please

(Freddy's not here right now so i had to step up)


----------



## pnoon

zemekone said:


> im pretty sure no one missed me...


You're right.
If you had shown up it would have been a real buzz-kill.


----------



## zemekone

this is y i love CS... :tu


----------



## Deem

zemekone said:


> im pretty sure no one missed me...


Gerry, I could have put you in a 2nd suitcase


----------



## dayplanner

[No message]


----------



## dayplanner

[No message]


----------



## pnoon

Thanks for sharing that photo, Tim.

One of the many highlights for me at this year's herf was having the opportunity to meet and chat with Dave's parents. Knowing Dave like we do, it is no surprise that Warren and Jan are delightful people.


----------



## dayplanner

pnoon said:


> Thanks for sharing that photo, Tim.
> 
> One of the many highlights for me at this year's herf was having the opportunity to meet and chat with Dave's parents. Knowing Dave like we do, it is no surprise that Warren and Jan are delightful people.


My pleasure. Glad I was able to help capture the moment.


----------



## BobbyRitz

Who is this effin' yahoo!?! 

Funny I have my camera. Normally the "camera" guy never has his photo taken. Good thing we had many camera guys at the Shack!

Tim, it was a pleasure to finally meet you. You're a class act, with a palate most of us could only wish for!


----------



## dayplanner

BobbyRitz said:


> Who is this effin' yahoo!?!
> 
> Funny I have my camera. Normally the "camera" guy never has his photo taken. Good thing we had many camera guys at the Shack!
> 
> Tim, it was a pleasure to finally meet you. You're a class act, with a palate most of us could only wish for!


Thanks, Rob. It was great finally meeting you as well. As to palates, perhaps one day I'll be able to taste again...sweet mercy that was a lot of cigars!


----------



## zemekone

DJ Rockstar? freddy mixing on the wheels or steel? i thougth he was a drummer?


----------



## dayplanner

[No message]


----------



## dayplanner

[No message]


----------



## dayplanner

Excellent shots Tim! I didn't even realize you had your camera with you.

I didn't bother taking my beast out because there were so many others around.


----------



## dayplanner

wilblake said:


> Excellent shots Tim! I didn't even realize you had your camera with you.
> 
> I didn't bother taking my beast out because there were so many others around.


Thanks, Greg. Here's one for you...


----------



## DonJefe

zemekone said:


> im pretty sure no one missed me...


I actually made the comment to Tom that we have to get you to a Shack Herf!


----------



## zemekone

DonJefe said:


> I actually made the comment to Tom that we have to get you to a Shack Herf!


you just made me smile jefe...


----------



## icehog3

wilblake said:


> Excellent shots Tim! I didn't even realize you had your camera with you.


Same here, Tim...never even saw you take my pic.

It was a pleasure talking with you, hope we can herf again soon. 



DonJefe said:


> I actually made the comment to Tom that we have to get you to a Shack Herf!


You can say that agian!


----------



## BobbyRitz

You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.


----------



## DonJefe

zemekone said:


> you just made me smile jefe...


Then it was worth it!!:tu


----------



## dayplanner

icehog3 said:


> Same here, Tim...never even saw you take my pic.


 I'm sneaky that way. 



icehog3 said:


> It was a pleasure talking with you, hope we can herf again soon.


 Likewise, Tom. If you ever get to Columbus, let me know. I'll do the same if I get up your way.


----------



## icehog3

whiteboard said:


> Likewise, Tom. If you ever get to Columbus, let me know. I'll do the same if I get up your way.


Sounds like a plan!


----------



## dayplanner

BobbyRitz said:


> You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.


Damn, I thought I was going mad when I saw that. Glad to see I'm not the only one!


----------



## Simplified

What a great weekend! Every year I think it can’t get any better and yet it does. So many familiar faces and lots of new ones as well. Dave was over the top as usual and he is a machine with the whole process making sure everyone has a great time. Thursday was bitter sweat for me with all kinds of personal issues leading into the weekend but being with some old friends and lots of new ones made it all good. I have had the pleasure of having Dave as a great friend and tried to pay his unselfishness forward. He sets a great example of brotherhood that we can only hope will transition to the next generation. Thanks to all of you who helped make it easy and enjoyable. 

A public apology to Dave for being his No Playing Bitch partner in corn hole and thanks for the awesome celebratory cigar after dinner on Saturday I know Freddy, Bruce and I enjoyed the smoke and more importantly the company!

A special thanks to all of you that made the long drive and flights to share with us this special weekend. I hope you found the time well spent.

A last special thanks goes out to King James his contribution Thursday and for his hard work the rest of the weekend. I will be thinking of all of you this weekend when I am hanging out with my family taking in another sunset at the Shack…:ss


----------



## Da Klugs

pnoon said:


> Thanks for sharing that photo, Tim.
> 
> One of the many highlights for me at this year's herf was having the opportunity to meet and chat with Dave's parents. Knowing Dave like we do, it is no surprise that Warren and Jan are delightful people.


:r The immediate thought which came to mind when I read this was... Asshole only hits every other generation and my folks are real cool. It's like playing poker and not being able to figure out who's the sucker. :ss


----------



## Bigwaved

Deem said:


> Gerry, I could have put you in a 2nd suitcase


more like your shaving kit


----------



## icehog3

Bigwaved said:


> more like your shaving kit


You're thinking of Dustin, D-B.


----------



## Bigwaved

icehog3 said:


> You're thinking of Dustin, D-B.


six in one...:r


----------



## icehog3

Bigwaved said:


> six in one...:r


:r:tu


----------



## dayplanner

[No message]


----------



## dayplanner

[No message]


----------



## Da Klugs

Keep em coming Tim! :tu Todd will owe you big.


----------



## Cubatobaco

Great photos,Tim! You really know how to capture the moment.


----------



## dayplanner

Tim, your pictures are fantastic !!!!!!


----------



## icehog3

KingJames hears that I have proposed to his woman.


----------



## King James

icehog3 said:


> KingJames hears that I have proposed to his woman.


haha I just saw this.... looks like I was crying or something :r


----------



## dayplanner

Thanks, folks. I'll post a few more tomorrow night. It was great meeting everyone.


----------



## Puffy69

DonJefe said:


> I actually made the comment to Tom that we have to get you to a Shack Herf!


I know..i tell him that every year..
Nice pics Tim..:tu


----------



## Jbailey

Right now going through shack herf withdrawal. 

I had a smoke today and kept holding it to my left waiting for someone to grab it.


----------



## ResIpsa

very nice pics Tim!


----------



## newcigarz

icehog3 said:


> KingJames hears that I have proposed to his woman.


:r:r:r


----------



## One Lonely Smoker

Jbailey said:


> I had a smoke today and kept holding it to my left waiting for someone to grab it.


 hahahahahaha. I know what you mean. I had been given several Robaina Clasicos, and I was curious how they stacked up next to the ones that recently got busted out. Then I remembered that I hhad given one to Dave as if it were the best cigar I had smoked BEFORE I had confirmed that the rest of the cigars were as good as the first one I had had from the box. So I smoked a Shack herf pickup and one out of my own stash side by side, and several times I was there WITH TWO CIGARS in my hand, complaining to nobody that the PPP was backing up.
:r I talk to myself alot anyway, but that was ridiculous.


----------



## smitdavi

Rob (renoB) didn't get pooped on at this herf did he? lol


----------



## Deem

smitdavi said:


> Rob (renoB) didn't get pooped on at this herf did he? lol


Don't you mean Red Baron?


----------



## RedBaron

Deem said:


> Don't you mean Red Baron?


:hn Thanks Deem! :BS

man, first my "buddy" allanb turns on me, now you deem? sheesh.

Least I have Coach in my corner!

LOL!

Love you guys! You are my Karmic balance.


----------



## smitdavi

Deem said:


> Don't you mean Red Baron?


No....Rob (RenoB) got pooped on at the Brewers Herf by some seagulls :ss


----------



## RenoB

smitdavi said:


> No....Rob (RenoB) got pooped on at the Brewers Herf by some seagulls :ss


For some reason I stayed under the tent during times of heavy seagull activity LOL.


----------



## icehog3

One Lonely Smoker said:


> I was there WITH TWO CIGARS in my hand, complaining to nobody that the PPP was backing up.
> :r I talk to myself alot anyway, but that was ridiculous.


Too funny, Bradley! :r


----------



## smitdavi

RenoB said:


> For some reason I stayed under the tent during times of heavy seagull activity LOL.


Sounds like a good strategy :r


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl

check out freddy going through my bag!!!!! oh and i am the thief? yea now it's all caught on tape....


----------



## Deem

smitdavi said:


> No....Rob (RenoB) got pooped on at the Brewers Herf by some seagulls :ss


I think that's why he was covered the whole herf


----------



## Jbailey

One Lonely Smoker said:


> several times I was there WITH TWO CIGARS in my hand, complaining to nobody that the PPP was backing up.


Same thing happened here, then I realized I was holding it up.


----------



## tech-ninja

What an awesome weekend! 

Dave thanks again for another great Shack! You and your family are always generous and welcoming and it is very appreciated.

Thanks to Sarah and Lauren for helping with everything and midnight steak sandwiches.

Thanks to King and Queen James for a great meal on Thursday. (Sam, I'm going into withdrawals and need my crack recipe) 

Thanks to Sam (simplified) for the great steak.

Thanks to so many of you for some great cigars.

It was great to see all my friends and meet even more!


----------



## ResIpsa

Man, does everything need to remind me of the Shack???

I'm finally getting back to normal, getting over my yearly missing my friends at the Shack blues.........
.........go out grocery shopping tonight and what do I see.........

fuggin Zorro.....


----------



## dayplanner

[No message]


----------



## dayplanner

[No message]


----------



## dayplanner

[No message]


----------



## trogdor

What a herf!

It was great to hang out with so many great people... some familiar faces and new ones, too!

Thanks for putting together such a great herf!!!!


----------



## jkim05

Here are a couple pics:


----------



## jkim05

Some pics of that mysterious bundle of cigars that were unwrapped:


----------



## jkim05

And one more set:








Nub and 25th


The Holy Trinity: Habanos 1994, 1492, Cubatabaco 25th


----------



## dayplanner

Great shots, Jeremy!


----------



## dayplanner

jkim05 said:


> And one more set:


Holy awesome shot batman!



jkim05 said:


> Nub and 25th


Damnit, I wish my eyes were open for this!


----------



## Da Klugs

Jeremy - I need to hang this one on the wall of my office... Great shot.


----------



## Puffy69

yeah..thats a great shot there..you take good pics JKim..:tu

Pugs looks stoned:w:r


----------



## jkim05

Rock Star said:


> yeah..thats a great shot there..you take good pics JKim..:tu
> 
> Pugs looks stoned:w:r


That's what happens when you smoke a nub and a 25th back-to-back. Your body goes into shock and it shuts down.


----------



## icehog3

Jeremy and Tim, thanks so much for all the wonderful pictures!


----------



## raisin

I'm still in withdrawal - haven't had a cigar since Sunday...


----------



## RedBaron

I smoked a rascc last night, to try to ease myself back into smoking. :tu


----------



## Guest

Got back into the game last night with a Reynaldo diadema. It was good to get back on the horse. :tu


----------



## hamncheese

cabinetsticker said:


> Got back into the game last night with a Reynaldo diadema. It was good to get back on the horse. :tu


Only one?


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl

my camera settings were on the fritz all weekend, i did manage to get a few good ones out.

*here's some of the deer family just walking around a lot of few houses down from the shack..*




























*heres some of the confederate graveyard...*














































*the shack...*














































continued...........


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl

*pugs with the cohiba tri-fecta...(and yes he does look kinda stoned,don't he? hee hee)*










*allen with his 1905 partagas toothpick... lol!*










*sunsets @ "the shack"...*









































































*sunday morning smoke...:dr*










*some of the weekends damage...*










once again i had an amazing time. thanks to everyone involved and i'll see you all next year!!!

*Jay Hemingway*


----------



## Guest

pnutbutrsangwich said:


> Only one?


I only had a half hour to smoke


----------



## Da Klugs

Broke my post herf cherry with a latour Monday night watching football.

Went golfing yesterday and smoked a bunch. Interesting that the Monte # 4 from 07 was the winner for the day. MMMM.

Had a 98 SP Bach at lunch to day that was pretty good as well.

6:00 conference call with my fellow Island road comissioners. Gonna smoke something good to distract from ... the conversation. The downside of volunteerism I guess.

Anyone else too lazy to unpack cigars from their travel humis? I end up with much better daily smokes for a few weeks after a herf.


----------



## NCRadioMan

How did you guys wait so long? I had three cigars on my way home. :r


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl

NCRadioMan said:


> How did you guys wait so long? I had three cigars on my way home. :r


hanging with assy mcgee will do that to ya!


----------



## NCRadioMan

He is a bad influence, Sanchez! :r


----------



## GoodFella

i had 2 after i got home and had a 12 hour nap.:bn


----------



## Coach

great photos...glad to see i'm hidden in most...

had my first smokes tues....3 on my deck after work.......now i want more....

my partner PBSand...well he did better than last year,but this years gift is TOPS:ss:ss:tu

Cock Crew....thanks for cooking breakfast and Raisin the coffee is awesome,no bittereness and true Kona strength.


----------



## icehog3

raisin said:


> I'm still in withdrawal - haven't had a cigar since Sunday...


Me too, Mike....but I might break down if we win our playoff game tonight.

I have had about 7 Bacon Burgers, though!  Thank you!



NCRadioMan said:


> How did you guys wait so long? I had three cigars on my way home. :r


I had 3 on the way home too, but I counted those as part of the "Shack Experience", Greg! :r



Coach said:


> great photos...glad to see i'm hidden in most...


You are just too pretty to be caught on film, Randy!


----------



## Puffy69

NCRadioMan said:


> How did you guys wait so long? I had three cigars on my way home. :r


hell ive smoked everyday since the herf..hi nic levels makes me crave even more..


----------



## NCRadioMan

Rock Star said:


> hell ive smoked everyday since the herf..hi nic levels makes me crave even more..


That's what I'm talking about, bro! :tu lol


----------



## Da Klugs

NCRadioMan said:


> That's what I'm talking about, bro! :tu lol


I got some funny looks when after a hour or two of PPPing I took a break for some nicorette.


----------



## DonJefe

Da Klugs said:


> I got some funny looks when after a hour or two of PPPing I took a break for some nicorette.


That is hardcore herfing!!!:r


----------



## Puffy69

what really sucks is the craving for poo..peds taste good but that poo taste is missing..had to break into some vintage stuff to wing myself off of it..:r


----------



## cre8v1




----------



## hardcz

Guess I'll post a few pictures....

We had some corn hole...



Though not everybody won...two did...goofy eh?



Speaking of corn hole...here's the man with the master plan



Of course there were those that just hung out



Is that Fred and Greg? Scary folks I tell ya :gn



Jim...what up....



Shineys!



Yum....Punch Swiss Release...



Fear the Man Purse!



Who you looking at?


----------



## hardcz

The Man Himself!



I can't quite read the band....



Some just don't like to be photographed....



Others bring prizes



I loved the espresso and the neck rubs... :r


----------



## Puffy69

Tom has the perfect Cornhole finish..nice form bro..
is Vic giving M084379709743509 a back rub?:r
Damn, i miss the Shack..Can i come back Dave?


----------



## icehog3

Rock Star said:


> Tom has the perfect Cornhole finish..nice form bro..


I think Stewart and Chad had the perfect finish...all the bags in the hole. :r



Rock Star said:


> Damn, i miss the Shack..Can i come back Dave?


Me too, me too! I will spritz Freddy with distilled water while he cooks up Sams' killer steaks!


----------



## NCRadioMan

Da Klugs said:


> I got some funny looks when after a hour or two of PPPing I took a break for some nicorette.


I have speculated for a few years that your blood is at least a third nicotine. :r



hardcz said:


> Guess I'll post a few pictures....
> 
> Fear the Man Purse!
> 
> I loved the espresso and the neck rubs...


IT'S EUROPEAN!!! And the pic of Vic and Scott is a great chop that's not chopped. :r

Thanks for the great pics everybody!


----------



## Sean9689

Cool pics. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## M1903A1

DonJefe said:


> That is hardcore herfing!!!:r


You want hardcore? Lemme tell ya what some of us learned the hard way....

A P-P-P is a good idea.

A _twelve-hour_ P-P-P is not a good idea.

_Three days_ of twelve-hour P-P-Ps is REALLY not a good idea!!!

:ss


----------



## M1903A1

Rock Star said:


> is Vic giving M084379709743509 a back rub?:r


It's good to be the king! :r :chk :chk

(What I REALLY needed by then was something to help me taste the cigars better!)


----------



## DonJefe

M1903A1 said:


> You want hardcore? Lemme tell ya what some of us learned the hard way....
> 
> A P-P-P is a good idea.
> 
> A _twelve-hour_ P-P-P is not a good idea.
> 
> _Three days_ of twelve-hour P-P-Ps is REALLY not a good idea!!!
> 
> :ss


Lesson learned, don't think I stepped into the tent all weekend except to eat.:tu


----------



## ToddziLLa

macms, Booker, Tim, and anyone else who took pictures during the herf, send me links to the galleries you have hosted! I'll post 'em on ShackHerf.com soon. :tu


----------



## Puffy69

M1903A1 said:


> It's good to be the king! :r :chk :chk
> 
> (What I REALLY needed by then was something to help me taste the cigars better!)


:r Now thats funny..Heard you had lots of guns and demanded respect..Sorry for taking your seat btw.


----------



## Puffy69

ToddziLLa said:


> macms, Booker, Tim, and anyone else who took pictures during the herf, send me links to the galleries you have hosted! I'll post 'em on ShackHerf.com soon. :tu


Miss you Todd


----------



## M1903A1

Rock Star said:


> :r Now thats funny..Heard you had lots of guns and demanded respect..Sorry for taking your seat btw.


Not a problem! :tu :ss


----------



## raisin

DonJefe said:


> Lesson learned, don't think I stepped into the tent all weekend except to eat.:tu


or Vice-Versa! :ss


----------



## icehog3

DonJefe said:


> Lesson learned, don't think I stepped into the tent all weekend except to eat.:tu


I passed on the big P-P-Ps this weekend too, figured I could give some Shack Virgins the chance to try some cigars that I have had the opportunity to try thanks to the generous poo-smokers....and to keep my palate able to taste cigars through 4 days of smoking.


----------



## ResIpsa

Rock Star said:


> Tom has the perfect Cornhole finish..nice form bro..
> is Vic giving M084379709743509 a back rub?:r
> Damn, i miss the Shack..Can i come back Dave?


:r:r:r don't it look like that?,:r


----------



## RenoB

NCRadioMan said:


> How did you guys wait so long? I had three cigars on my way home. :r


I managed two, LOL.

Golfing today, downed four more.

Otherwise I'm on the daily routine, smoking one at night with the ballgame on the radio (gonna suck when Uecker ever retires).


----------



## Dandee

whiteboard said:


> My pleasure. Glad I was able to help capture the moment.


Awesome pictures Tim. You certainly do have a way of catching the essence of the Shack!:tu


----------



## RenoB

icehog3 said:


> I passed on the big P-P-Ps this weekend too, figured I could give some Shack Virgins the chance to try some cigars that I have had the opportunity to try thanks to the generous poo-smokers....and to keep my palate able to taste cigars through 4 days of smoking.


So that's how you do it!

Ah, lessons learned for next year, coulda done a much better job pacing myself :r


----------



## lakeside toker

I sure picked the perfect place to bust my Herf cherry. It was great to see Herfers of all ages getting together in a beautiful setting to enjoy what we all work so hard for....to enjoy good freinds and meet new ones. Dave, thanks for opening your little bit of paridise to all of us. I met some great people and hope to see you all again.


----------



## Dandee

Well, I think I've recovered from what will go down as an epic Herf. I came home and slept 12 hours Sunday/Sunday night. Feeling pretty good now.

"Thank you" doesn't seem like enough but here goes. 

Dave & Jane, I can't thank you enough for sharing your little peace of heaven with us.

Dave, Sam, Freddy, Jim, Vic and everyone else who had a hand in keeping my belly full thank you. Everything was perfect.

It was great to see so many friends again and to meet new ones. It is the people that make the events so special.

I can't wait to do it all over again.


----------



## M1903A1

RenoB said:


> So that's how you do it!
> 
> Ah, lessons learned for next year, coulda done a much better job pacing myself :r


:tpd: :tpd: :tpd:

My taste buds appear to be up and running again...tonight I had a Tatuaje Noella that was actually quite :dr.

(Not the same as those fine CCs, but good nonetheless!)


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl

Rock Star said:


> :r Now thats funny..Heard you had lots of guns and demanded respect..Sorry for taking your seat btw.


you should know never to mess with MT94782092JHG&*^%DXBBzz1789064784764hsjksjd888888 's seat!!! :gn


----------



## M1903A1

Ironically, part of my time on Friday was spent looking at a gun board on my laptop, drooling over the pic somebody posted of their first 1903 Springfield-- which happened to be an A1, dangit! (Why wasn't I so lucky?? :c)


----------



## ambientboy

NCRadioMan said:


> IT'S EUROPEAN!!!


Better believe it! i bought it in LONDON!!!

Oh yeah, and it's got great little pockets for lighters and cutters and cigar tubes...


----------



## OpusXtasy

Da Klugs said:


> Broke my post herf cherry with a latour Monday night watching football.
> 
> Went golfing yesterday and smoked a bunch. Interesting that the Monte # 4 from 07 was the winner for the day. MMMM.
> 
> Had a 98 SP Bach at lunch to day that was pretty good as well.
> 
> 6:00 conference call with my fellow Island road comissioners. Gonna smoke something good to distract from ... the conversation. The downside of volunteerism I guess.
> 
> Anyone else too lazy to unpack cigars from their travel humis? I end up with much better daily smokes for a few weeks after a herf.


Me too. I call it Beetle prevention. Don't want any exposures to infect the herd plus it keeps the every day smoke better for awhile.

OX


----------



## Jbailey

Da Klugs said:


> Anyone else too lazy to unpack cigars from their travel humis? I end up with much better daily smokes for a few weeks after a herf.


I just unpacked it late Wednesday night. Well more like taking them out of my travel case and putting them in one empty box in the cooler.


----------



## icehog3

RenoB said:


> So that's how you do it!
> 
> Ah, lessons learned for next year, coulda done a much better job pacing myself :r


You have been to some big Herfs, Rob....I think you got it down. Just tough to pull yourself out of the pass when a poo-master says, "Oh, let me put this Dunhill Atados and Don Candido in now....". :r


----------



## One Lonely Smoker

Hey, whatever happened with that palm leaf wrapped bundle of Nacho-something cigars, the ones without the wrappers. Dave, if you're listening, send me a couple of those, and I will wrap them in something and smoke em. I COULDN'T BELIEVE that someone left them out in the moist night air all night. It would have served you guys right if they would have accidentally found themselves in the loot sack of my short blue chair...then it would have served ME right, since I left the damn chair there, lol. Seriously, curious to know when they were ruputed to have been bundled, what they were actually called, etc. I read Nacionnales, but the brand was some other spanish word, much of what I saw and heard and read that weekend is a blur.


----------



## tech-ninja

Da Klugs said:


> Broke my post herf cherry with a latour Monday night watching football.
> 
> Went golfing yesterday and smoked a bunch. Interesting that the Monte # 4 from 07 was the winner for the day. MMMM.
> 
> Had a 98 SP Bach at lunch to day that was pretty good as well.
> 
> 6:00 conference call with my fellow Island road comissioners. Gonna smoke something good to distract from ... the conversation. The downside of volunteerism I guess.
> 
> Anyone else too lazy to unpack cigars from their travel humis? I end up with much better daily smokes for a few weeks after a herf.


Are you sure you did not smoke two gurkhas.......

..... at the same time ......

..... again........?


----------



## M1903A1

One Lonely Smoker said:


> Hey, whatever happened with that palm leaf wrapped bundle of Nacho-something cigars, the ones without the wrappers. Dave, if you're listening, send me a couple of those, and I will wrap them in something and smoke em. I COULDN'T BELIEVE that someone left them out in the moist night air all night. It would have served you guys right if they would have accidentally found themselves in the loot sack of my short blue chair...then it would have served ME right, since I left the damn chair there, lol. Seriously, curious to know when they were ruputed to have been bundled, what they were actually called, etc. I read Nacionnales, but the brand was some other spanish word, much of what I saw and heard and read that weekend is a blur.


The brand (or what appeared to be the brand) was "Galileo". There really wasn't a whole lot of information to go with it.

Got to try it a couple of times during the P-P-P; even with my fried palate and lips, it tasted quite good.


----------



## Darrell

After seeing Tom in "mandles" he's a lot less intimidating. :r


----------



## Queen James

Here's the recipe by popular demand. I'm still trying to get that video of seanohue harassing icehog3 but I'm having problems with my computer so hopefully that will be up soon.

"Crack" (I doubled it for Shack)

1 1/2 8oz bags of Old Dutch or Oke Doke corn puffs
2 sticks of butter (not Oleo)
1 cup light brown sugar, packed
1/2 cup light karo syrup
2 tsp baking soda separated
wax paper

Directions

Preheat oven to 250.
Spray large roasting pan with Pam and place corn puffs in.
In a 2 quart pan place: butter, brown sugar, karo syrup
Boil and stir for 2 minutes
Add 1 tsp baking soda, it will start to rise and foam....keep stirring!
Once it's started to rise...quickly pour over puffs and mix it up really well.
Place in oven for 45 minutes mixing it every 15 minutes.
Remove from oven, dump onto wax paper, break each piece apart and let it cool.
Tada, you have successfully made crack.


----------



## icehog3

Queen James said:


> Here's the recipe by popular demand. I'm still trying to get that video of seanohue harassing icehog3 but I'm having problems with my computer so hopefully that will be up soon.
> 
> "Crack" (I doubled it for Shack)


That was more addicting than Crack, Sam!


----------



## ToddziLLa

*ShackHerf.com has been updated! :bl*

In the pics section, I have links to 3 galleries. I will throughout the day download the random images posted in this thread to create another gallery - so be on the lookout!


----------



## ResIpsa

Queen James said:


> Here's the recipe by popular demand. I'm still trying to get that video of seanohue harassing icehog3 but I'm having problems with my computer so hopefully that will be up soon.
> 
> "Crack" (I doubled it for Shack)
> 
> Tada, you have successfully made crack.


Thanks Sam, that was great stuff!


----------



## NCRadioMan

icehog3 said:


> That was more addicting than Crack, Sam!





ResIpsa said:


> Thanks Sam, that was great stuff!


:tpd: Manna from Heaven!









Thanks for the recipe, Sam.


----------



## icehog3

NCRadioMan said:


> :tpd: Manna from Heaven!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the recipe, Sam.


Like Greg, my tastebuds thank you, Sam!

....however, my waist does not. :r


----------



## Simplified

icehog3 said:


> Like Greg, my tastebuds thank you, Sam!
> 
> ....however, my waist does not. :r


Please Mr. 2%!!!!


----------



## Sean9689

Simplified said:


> Please Mr. 2%!!!!


:r


----------



## ToddziLLa

Galleries are (for the most part) done! Check the Misc. gallery in the pics section for the rest of the pics.


----------



## icehog3

Simplified said:


> Please Mr. 2%!!!!


Optical illusion, Sam...smoke and mirrors! :r

You are my new idol, anyway, after seeing your style...you got game!


----------



## LasciviousXXX

I love this pic!

It looks like you're thinking..... "Say What?!?!?!?"









:r


----------



## ToddziLLa

I think we could come up with a thousand captions for this! :r










_*Who took all the leftover ribs?*_


----------



## Sean9689

"Did you just say perch?"


----------



## Opusfxd

We're out of vodka??


----------



## ResIpsa

Opusfxd said:


>


We're playing _WHO_ in the playoff rounds of Cornhole????


----------



## pnoon

ToddziLLa said:


> I think we could come up with a thousand captions for this! :r


You want me to smoke *another* Gurkha?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## tech-ninja

What did you say to me, Sean?


----------



## vstrommark

tech-ninja said:


>


What do you mean "there are no reach-arounds in corn hole"?!?


----------



## ir13

What!! We ran out of brats?!!?!?!


----------



## Sean9689

tech-ninja said:


> What did you say to me, Sean?


Hahah...


----------



## icehog3

"They kept reposting a picture of me with funny captions?


Why I oughta......."



:r :r :r


You guys killed me, I started laughing out loud when I saw this post after post after post. :r


----------



## drevim

I don't know...it's weird, that bed up there doesn't feel right without Ian (in the next bed )


----------



## ResIpsa

drevim said:


>


What's that smell? Peter, was that you???


----------



## Jbailey

tech-ninja said:


> What did you say to me, Sean?


Come On Eileen!


----------



## Guest

LasciviousXXX said:


>


Check out the @ss on RedBaron! :r


----------



## King James

after starting school back up today its nice being back with friends.... but would much rather be at the shack


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl

*"dude don't look, but one of red barons balls IS hanging out of his shorts"...." man I told you not to look!!!!"*


----------



## RedBaron

:r I wore boxers this year! Sheesh!


----------



## icehog3

Y'all cracked me up again....no pun intended! :r


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl

icehog3 said:


> Y'all cracked me up again....no pun intended! :r


:r:r:r


----------



## freakygar

Man, I never knew Klugs looked so good walkin' away. Hummmmmm.


----------



## icehog3

ahc4353 said:


> Man, I never knew Klugs looked so good walkin' away. Hummmmmm.


OK, that one is pretty real.


----------



## Simplified

King James said:


> after starting school back up today its nice being back with friends.... but would much rather be at the shack


Are we not your friends!


----------



## King James

Simplified said:


> Are we not your friends!


should have clarified... "nice to be back with friends from school.....but would much rather be back at the shack with you guys"


----------



## One Lonely Smoker

ToddziLLa said:


> Galleries are (for the most part) done!


I wholeheartedly agree. The shack is OVER folks, coming up with captions for funny photos of Icehog is the first sign that you have yet to accept the over-ness of the shack. Just look in the box, pull out a gifted cigar, smoke it and hope and pray that Dave has the nuts and the finances to have us all back next year. But by all means, keep doing what you are doing, I am just trying to help, :r


----------



## Da Klugs

One Lonely Smoker said:


> I wholeheartedly agree. The shack is OVER folks, coming up with captions for funny photos of Icehog is the first sign that you have yet to accept the over-ness of the shack. Just look in the box, pull out a gifted cigar, smoke it and hope and pray that Dave has the nuts and the finances to have us all back next year. But by all means, keep doing what you are doing, I am just trying to help, :r


Well I am saving on seating as I picked up a nice chair.


----------



## One Lonely Smoker

Good luck getting up OUTA that mutha. :ss


----------



## vstrommark

LasciviousXXX said:


>


Finally figured out what Tom was looking at

More meat! See how the deer is giving Tom the same look!


----------



## newcigarz

vstrommark said:


> More meat! See how the deer is giving Tom the same look!


:r:r


----------



## icehog3

vstrommark said:


> Finally figured out what Tom was looking at
> 
> More meat! See how the deer is giving Tom the same look!


MMMMMM....venison burgers!! Bambi on a Bun! :r


----------



## Coach

icehog3 said:


> MMMMMM....venison burgers!! Bambi on a Bun! :r


guess Lowell won't be eating his....i got dibs :tu:tu

VEGETARIAN= POOR HUNTER.....:r:r


----------



## icehog3

Coach said:


> guess Lowell won't be eating his....i got dibs :tu:tu
> 
> VEGETARIAN= POOR HUNTER.....:r:r


We can arm-wrestle for it, Randy! :r


----------



## hardcz

I'm trying to find this great botl, wondering what site he belonged to and what his screen name on that forum was.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## pnoon

hardcz said:


> I'm trying to find this great botl, wondering what site he belonged to and what his screen name on that forum was.
> 
> Thanks for the help.


Mel is not a member here at CS. I do not know what forums he is a part of but I do know he goes by natgolfer.

If I find out what board(s) he frequents, I'll let you know. (I think it's CW)


----------



## hamncheese

He's old-school CW :tu


----------



## hardcz

Thanks guys, hopefully I was able to reach him, had to go register over there....I'm now on I think 3 cigar boards...I better reign myself in before I go overboard :tu


----------



## Dandee

hardcz said:


> I'm trying to find this great botl, wondering what site he belonged to and what his screen name on that forum was.
> 
> Thanks for the help.


If you can't reach him through CW...shoot me a PM. I know how to get ahold of him.


----------



## RedBaron

Hopefully Shack wont double next year, two weeks have gone by and Im still not done bumping RG! Sheesh! :hn


----------



## shaerza

RedBaron said:


> Hopefully Shack wont double next year, two weeks have gone by and Im still not done bumping RG! Sheesh! :hn


:tpd::tpd:


----------



## Simplified

Just got back from a weekend at the shack, nice weather here in NE Ohio. Still finding cigar butts in the yard but the grass is all grown back in:tu


----------

